#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Из махаянской Махапаринрвана-сутры: природа будды, срединный путь и пр.

## Shus

…Почитаемый В Мирах обратился к бодхисаттве-махасаттве Львиный рык: «Добрый сын! Если хочешь спросить, задавай вопросы». Бодхисаттва-махасаттва Львиный рык сказал Будде: «Почитаемый В Мирах! Что такое природа будды? Почему говорят “природа” будды? Почему говорится, [что она] вечна, благословенна, обладает aтманом и чиста? Если все существа обладают природой будды, то почему они не видят свою собственную природу будды? В чём же [не-таком] пребывают бодхисаттвы, находящиеся на ступени десяти “земель”, что они не могут ясно видеть её? В какой Дхарме пребывает Будда, что может ясно видеть её? Что же за глаза у бодхисаттв, находящихся на ступени десяти “земель”, что не могут ясно видеть? С помощью какого глаза может Будда ясно видеть?»

Будда произнес: «Хорошо сказано, хорошо сказано, добрый сын! [Все происходит] оттого, что воздаешь благодарностью Дхарме, равной двум украшениям. Одно из них - это мудрость, другое - добродетели. Если бодхисаттва в совершенстве украшает себя ими, то может знать природу будды и знать, почему говорят “природа будды”. Он также может увидеть, какими глазами видят бодхисаттвы десяти “земель” и какими глазами видят будды».

Бодхисаттва Львиный рык спросил: «Почитаемый В Мирах! Что такое украшение мудрости?»

«Добрый сын! Украшение мудрости относится к происходящему в “землях” от первой по десятую. Украшение добродетелей относится к парамитам от даяния до праджни, но исключая праджня-парамиту.
И еще, о добрый сын! Украшение мудрости не присуще никому, кроме всех будд и бодхисаттв. Украшение же добродетелей присуще шравакам, пратьекабуддам и бодхисаттвам девяти “земель”.
И дальше, о добрый сын! Украшаться добродетелями - это закон простого смертного, он произведен, текуч, он - существует, а это приносит кармический “плод”, это встречает препятствия, это - невечное.
Когда говорят об украшении мудростью, имеют в виду несозданное, не-истечение заблуждений, не-существование, некармический плод, беспрепятствениость и вечность.
Добрый сын! Сейчас ты наделен этими двумя украшениями. Поэтому воистину ты задаешь такие существенные вопросы. Я, так же украшенный, отвечу на них».

Бодxuсаттва-махасаттва Львиный рык сказал: "Почитаемый В Мирах! Если бодхисаттва наделен такими двумя украшениями, то не может быть того, чтобы задавался один или два вопроса. Почему же ты, Почитаемый В Мирах, говоришь, что ответишь на один или два? Почему? Ведь все вещи не имеют числа одного или двух видов. Провозглашать одно или два - это ради простых смертных».

Будда сказал: «Добрый сын! Если бы у бодхисаттвы не было одного или двух украшений, мы не могли бы знать, что есть одно или два украшения. Если у бодхисаттвы есть два украшения, то воистину можно знать об одном или двух видах. Ты говоришь, что все вещи - это не одно или два. Но ты не прав. Почему? Если нет одного или двух, тогда как можно говорить, что у всех вещей нет одного или двух? О добрый сын! По-твоему, говорить “одно” или “два” можно только применительно к стадии простого смертного. Однако это - о бодхисаттве, находящемся на этапе десяти “земель”. Он - не простой смертный. Почему? Одно означает нирвану; два - это рождение и смерть.
Почему “одно” есть не что иное как нирвана? Потому что она - вечна. Почему “два” - это рождение и смерть? Из-за страсти и неведения. Вечная нирвана не имеет отношения к стадии простого смертного; ни рождение, ни смерть опять-таки не имеют отношения к этой стадии. Поэтому тот, кто совершенен в упомянутых двух украшениях, хорошо спрашивает и хорошо отвечает.
Добрый сын! Если желаешь узнать, что такое природа будды, слушай внимательно, слушай внимательно. Сейчас я растолкую и объясню тебе все;
Добрый сын! Природа будды есть не что иное как “пустота” первого значения. “Пустота” первого значения - это мудрость. Когда говорят “пустота”, не имеют в виду ни пустое, ни не-пустое. Знание различает пустое и не-пустое, вечное и невечное, печаль и радость, “Я” и “не-я”. Пустое - это рождения и смерти. Не-пустое - это великая нирвана. А также “не-я” есть не что иное, как рождение и смерть. “Я” существует в великой нирване.
Если кто-то видит “пустоту” и не видит «не-пустоту», то нельзя сказать, что это - Срединный Путь. Также нет и речи о Срединном Пути, если видят “Не-я» всех вещей и не видят их «я».
Срединный Путь - это и есть природа будды. Поэтому природа будды вечна и в ней нет изменений. Все омраченные неведением, существа не могут видеть. Шраваки и nратьекабудды видят “пустоту” всех вещей. Но они не видят “не-пустоту”. Или же они видят “не-я” всех вещей, но не видят их “я”. Поэтому они не могут достичь “пустоты” первого значения. Не достигнув “пустоты” первого значения, они не следуют Срединному Пути. А если нет Срединного Пути, то нет и видения природы будды.
О добрый сын! Есть три видения Срединного Пути. Первое заключается в деянии, которое только радостно; второе - в деянии, которое только печально; третье - в печально-радостном деянии.
Добрый сын! Вот ты сказал, что говорят: природа будды. О добрый сын! Природа будды является семенем Срединного Пути непревзойденного бодхи всех будд.
И еще, добрый сын! Есть три вида Пути: низший, высший и срединный. На низшем - говорят о не-вечности Брахмы, который преходящее ошибочно принимает за вечное. На высшем - говорят о том, что рождения и смерти, которые воспринимаются людьми как вечные, на самом деле являются преходящими. Вечны Три Сокровища, которые по ошибке видятся невечными. Почему этот Путь называется высшим? Потому что на таком Пути обретается непревзойденное бодхи.
Срединный Путь - это “пустота” самого первого значения. На нем не-вечность и видна как не-вечность, а вечность - как вечность. "Пустота" самого первого значения не относится к низшему. Почему? Поскольку она - то, чего нет у всех простых смертных. Не называют ее и “высшим”. Почему? Потому что она - высшее. Путь всех будд и бодхисаттв не высок, не низок. Его называют Срединным Путем.
“Только радостное деяние” присуще так называемому бодхисаттве-махасаттве, который, жалея всех существ, живет в аду Авичи и, несмотря на это, воспринимает все с радостью, как если бы находился на третьем небе дхьяны.
Когда говорят “только печальное деяние”, это относится ко всем простым смертным.
“Печально-радостное деяние” присуще шравакам и пратьекабуддам. Шраваки и пратьекабудды испытывают и печаль, и радость - и обретают сознание Срединного Пути. Поэтому, хотя и обладаешь природой будды, не можешь как следует увидеть ее.
И еще, о добрый сын! Изначальная обитель жизни и смерти бывает двух видов. Первый - это “неведение”, второй - прилипание к тому, что существует. Между ними - горести рождений, старости, болезней и смертей. Это называется - “Срединный Путь”. Этот Срединный Путь воистину сокрушает рождение и смерть. Потому-то он и называется Срединным. Потому-то учение Срединного Пути и называется природой будды. Таким образом, природа будды вечна, блаженна, обладает атманом и чиста. Ни одно существо не может увидеть ее. Поэтому нет ни вечности, ни блаженства, ни атмана, ни чистоты. Природа будды не является не-вечной, не-блаженной, анатманной и не-чистой.

----------

Aion (17.05.2015), Legba (16.05.2015), Айвар (17.05.2015), Алдын Хадыс (24.05.2015), Дубинин (16.05.2015), Мяснов (16.05.2015), Сергей Хос (16.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Могучий текст.
Так-же умно говорила одна бабка- когда я давно в порыве духовности говорил ей думать о смерти и пр.. она говорила: " а чего аб энтом думать-то.."- а оно вишь как..верно всё.

----------

Фил (16.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Могучий текст.
> Так-же умно говорила одна бабка- когда я давно в порыве духовности говорил ей думать о смерти и пр.. она говорила: " а чего аб энтом думать-то.."- а оно вишь как..верно всё.


Если Вы этого не знаете - то это потому, что вам это не дано познать. Но оно есть! Потому что Я так сказал! А инспектору ГИБДД нет оснований не доверять.

----------


## Дубинин

> Если Вы этого не знаете - то это потому, что вам это не дано познать. Но оно есть! Потому что Я так сказал! А инспектору ГИБДД нет оснований не доверять.


Не там фишка сурьёзная есть- плод понимания этой сутры- это не важность себя, пониманий нирваны- не нирваны.. , и при этом всем место находится- и себе и не себе, и неважности себя.. (короче такое хитрое умелое "разводилово"- что- бы пережить задумку автора ))

----------

Мяснов (16.05.2015), Фил (16.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Не там фишка сурьёзная есть- плод понимания этой сутры- это не важность себя, пониманий нирваны- не нирваны.. , и при этом всем место находится- и себе и не себе, и неважности себя.. (короче такое хитрое умелое "разводилово"- что- бы пережить задумку автора ))


Ксати "задумка" автора - это в шастрах (Нагарджуна, Асанга, Васбандху и далее по списку).
А это - никем не оспариваемая и очень авторитетная в махаяне ранняя "коренная" сутра - сиречь "будда-вачана".

Хотя может быть я не про ту махаяну.... :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Не там фишка сурьёзная есть- плод понимания этой сутры- это не важность себя, пониманий нирваны- не нирваны.. , и при этом всем место находится- и себе и не себе, и неважности себя.. (короче такое хитрое умелое "разводилово"- что- бы пережить задумку автора ))


Катарсис !

----------


## Chikara

Тот же древний фокус и адекватное объяснение на тот момент (в контексте того времени) сегодня просто путает людей.

----------

Фил (16.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Тот же древний фокус и адекватное объяснение на тот момент (в контексте того времени) сегодня просто путает людей.


Одноразовая сутра.

----------


## Нико

Щас будем и на сутры наезжать, в порыве скепсисов???

----------


## Shus

> Одноразовая сутра.


А какие многоразовые?

----------

Нико (16.05.2015), Сергей Хос (16.05.2015), Фил (16.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Щас будем и на сутры наезжать, в порыве скепсисов???


А ты, коли скепсиса нет, расскажи нам - как это природа будды "обладает атманом"?))

----------


## Нико

> А ты, коли скепсиса нет, расскажи нам - как это природа будды "обладает атманом"?))


Я бы сказала: дурной перевод).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я бы сказала: дурной перевод).


а ты как бы перевела:
Therefore, the Buddha-Nature is the Eternal, Bliss, the Self, and the Pure.

----------


## Нико

> а ты как бы перевела:
> Therefore, the Buddha-Nature is the Eternal, Bliss, the Self, and the Pure.


А ты на тибетском мне приведи, тогда и поговорим, значит)

----------


## Shus

> Я бы сказала: дурной перевод).


А я бы посоветовал хотя бы добавить: "возможно" или лучше: "я не знаю".

С "атманом" в МПС - это отдельная, обескураживающая всех тема, которая условно называется "Doctrine of the Self in the Nirvāṇa Sūtra". 
Там действительно говорится о self и eternal, что уже давно пытаются как-то объяснить, хотя объяснять особо-то и нечего - что написано, то написано.

Вот к примеру:
In a striking reversal of the usual Buddhist dictum that “all dharmas – phenomena – are non-Self”, the Buddha declares that it is in fact untrue to say that absolutely all dharmas are non-Self, and, in the Dharmakṣema translation, he goes so far as to declare  that “in truth there is the Self [ātman] in all dharmas [phenomena]”. Offering a rare (and seldom quoted) characterisation of what in fact this Self is, the Buddha asserts (in the Tibetan version):

*“The Self (ātman) is reality (tattva), the Self is permanent (nitya), the Self is virtue (guṇa), the Self is eternal (śāśvatā), the Self is stable (dhruva), the Self is peace (siva).” (Chapter Four, “Grief”*).

----------

Серг (20.12.2022)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ты на тибетском мне приведи, тогда и поговорим, значит)


bde gshegs snying po ni rtag pa dang bde ba dang bdag dang dangs pa yin no ||

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Нико

> А я бы посоветовал хотя бы добавить: "возможно" или лучше: "я не знаю".
> 
> С "атманом" в МПС - это отдельная, обескураживающая всех тема, которая условно называется "Doctrine of the Self in the Nirvāṇa Sūtra". 
> Там действительно говорится о self и eternal, что уже давно пытаются как-то объяснить, хотя объяснять особо-то и нечего - что написано, то написано.
> 
> Вот к примеру:
> In a striking reversal of the usual Buddhist dictum that “all dharmas – phenomena – are non-Self”, the Buddha declares that it is in fact untrue to say that absolutely all dharmas are non-Self, and, in the Dharmakṣema translation, he goes so far as to declare  that “in truth there is the Self [ātman] in all dharmas [phenomena]”. Offering a rare (and seldom quoted) characterisation of what in fact this Self is, the Buddha asserts (in the Tibetan version):
> 
> *“The Self (ātman) is reality (tattva), the Self is permanent (nitya), the Self is virtue (guṇa), the Self is eternal (śāśvatā), the Self is stable (dhruva), the Self is peace (siva).” (Chapter Four, “Grief”*).


А... А какие у Вас выводы об этом, если спросить личное мнение?

----------


## Нико

> bde gshegs snying po ni rtag pa dang bde ba dang bdag dang dangs pa yin no ||


Ну чё тут скажешь.... Тоже одинаково.... :Facepalm:

----------

Дубинин (16.05.2015), Сергей Хос (16.05.2015), Фил (16.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> А... А какие у Вас выводы об этом, если спросить личное мнение?


Нормальные выводы. Может звучит немного ярко, но в ранних сутрах всякое встречается. 
После этого пятьсот лет прасангику создавали и комментариев на порядки больше, чем сутр, написали, чтобы все это можно было как-то объяснить. :Smilie:  (не обижайтесь только)

А что Вас смущает?

----------

Дубинин (16.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Щас будем и на сутры наезжать, в порыве скепсисов???


А какой же это наезд?
Сутра давалась в определенное время, в определенном месте, определенному лицу для получения этим лицом определенного результата.
А нам теперь этим атманом и eternal bliss будут в харю тыкать до бесконечности  :Smilie: 
Потому что эту сутру еще кто-то запомнил и записал  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> А ты, коли скепсиса нет, расскажи нам - как это природа будды "обладает атманом"?))


Да никак она не обладает.
А Вы мне возразите "А в сутре написано?"
Ну написано. 
И что?  :Smilie: 
Достаточно что-то написать и оно появится?
Как федеральный закон одухотворенный подписью Гаранта?

----------

Нико (16.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> А какой же это наезд?
> Сутра давалась в определенное время, в определенном месте, определенному лицу для получения этим лицом определенного результата.
> А нам теперь этим атманом и eternal bliss будут в харю тыкать до бесконечности 
> Потому что эту сутру еще кто-то запомнил и записал


А как же Канон? А как же "будда-вачана"? Да и сама сутра - одна из "коренных"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А какой же это наезд?
> Сутра давалась в определенное время, в определенном месте, определенному лицу для получения этим лицом определенного результата.
> А *нам* теперь этим атманом и eternal bliss будут в харю тыкать до бесконечности 
> Потому что эту сутру еще кто-то запомнил и записал


*Нам* - это кому именно? И почему вы так лично воспринимаете "атман и eternal bliss", прям как оскорбление )))
Похоже, несмотря на все ваши заявления, вы все-таки прячете где-то "собственное мнение", как некую фигу в кармане. Иначе откуда такие эмоциональные сравнения - "в харю тыкать"?

Но ведь и учение об анатмане давалась в определенное время, в определенном месте, определенному лицу для получения этим лицом определенного результата.
А теперь все, что с ним якобы "не согласуется" особо ретивые буддисты почему-то объявляют ересью.
Вот и неплохо бы знать, до какой степени он разный, этот буддизм.

----------

Балдинг (17.05.2015), Фил (16.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Одноразовая сутра.


Вечная, годная сутра про правильного атмана. "Обладает атманом" конечно чушь переводчицкая.

----------

Фил (16.05.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А я бы посоветовал хотя бы добавить: "возможно" или лучше: "я не знаю".
> 
> С "атманом" в МПС - это отдельная, обескураживающая всех тема, которая условно называется "Doctrine of the Self in the Nirvāṇa Sūtra". 
> Там действительно говорится о self и eternal, что уже давно пытаются как-то объяснить, хотя объяснять особо-то и нечего - что написано, то написано.
> 
> Вот к примеру:
> In a striking reversal of the usual Buddhist dictum that “all dharmas – phenomena – are non-Self”, the Buddha declares that it is in fact untrue to say that absolutely all dharmas are non-Self, and, in the Dharmakṣema translation, he goes so far as to declare  that “in truth there is the Self [ātman] in all dharmas [phenomena]”. Offering a rare (and seldom quoted) characterisation of what in fact this Self is, the Buddha asserts (in the Tibetan version):
> 
> *“The Self (ātman) is reality (tattva), the Self is permanent (nitya), the Self is virtue (guṇa), the Self is eternal (śāśvatā), the Self is stable (dhruva), the Self is peace (siva).” (Chapter Four, “Grief”*).


Из Торчинова:

Во-первых, необходимо помнить, что даже ранние буддийские тексты отрицали атман только лишь как индивидуальную субстанциальную душу, поскольку вера в таковую и привязанность к ней, как к “я” (атма моха – заблуждение относительно природы “я”) являются корнем сансарического существования со всеми его страданиями. Но они ничего не говорили об Атмане как едином и абсолютном сверхъэмпирическом Я всех существ, о котором, например, учили Упанишады брахманов. Это, конечно, не означает, что ранний буддизм признавал таковой Атман, он просто молчал о нем, не считая соответствующее учение враждебным Дхарме или даже не зная о нем. Надо сказать, что и позднее буддисты, ведшие активнейшую полемику с брахманистскими школами, не считали противником адвайта-веданту Шанкары и обычно просто игнорировали ее (первое упоминания недвойственной веданты встречается только у Камалашилы, причем и после него упоминания этой школы в буддийских текстах чрезвычайно мало). Собственно, буддисты всегда отрицали не столько атман как таковой, сколько эмпирический характер атмана: в опыте никакого атмана обнаружить нельзя. Буддисты также отрицали замену скандх атманом, но молчали о возможности существования трансцендентного Атмана “по ту сторону” скандх.

Во-вторых, как уже неоднократно говорилось, буддизм стоял на позициях “срединного воззрения”, отрицая крайности и нигилизма, и этернализма. При этом крайность нигилизма, сводившая нирвану к чистому “ничто” рассматривалась как даже более опасная, чем крайность этернализма, поскольку лишала ценности стремление к освобождению и обесценивала сотериологическую перспективу как таковую. Согласно палийским текстам, и сам Будда отказывался признать, что в нирване не будет никого, кто мог бы осознать себя пребывающим в нирване, храня “благородное молчание” в ответ на соответствующий вопрос. Поэтому уже в раннем буддизме развилась тенденция к положительному описанию нирваны как высшего и вечного блаженства, и эта тенденция к “катафатике” применительно к описанию реальности всегда сосуществовала в буддизме с “апофатикой” и описанием природы реальности в отрицательных терминах.

В-третьих, абсолютная реальность обозначалась словом “атман” и в некоторых авторитетных текстах, не являющимися непосредственно текстами, излагающими теорию гарбхи. Например, как уже говорилось выше, такие термины, как Высший Атман (параматман) и Великий Атман (махатман) употребляются в трактате “Махаяна сутраланкара” из корпуса Майтреи—Асанги, а также в весьма авторитетной “Ланкаватара сутре” (а ее дополнительная глава “Сагатхакам” даже прямо осуждает людей, отвергающих веру в Атман; правда, не исключено, что здесь имеет место ошибка древнего переписчика, приписавшего Будде взгляды оппонентов буддизма). Еще интереснее содержание одного пассажа из “Махапаринирвана сутры”, в котором не только отвергается мысль о том, что учение о Татхагатагарбхе как об Атмане является небуддийским, но напротив, утверждается, что именно брахманы позаимствовали его из наставлений Будды и приписали себе.

Кроме того, важно отметить, что буддийские тексты употребляли слово “атман” иначе, нежели брахманисты. Буддийский “атман” никоим образом не субстанция брахманистских систем, отличная от несомых ею качеств. Буддийский “атман” –– Татхагатагарбха – тождественен не только своим атрибутам (подобно дхарме, в которой совпадают носитель и несомое качество), но и сущности всех феноменов сансары, образуя их собственную природу (свабхава). В связи с этим тезисом часто приводятся примеры с волнами, имеющими природу воды или с вещами, сделанными из золота и имеющими, соответственно, природу золота. Подобный взгляд напоминает учение Шанкары об Атмане-Брахмане, но здесь уже надо скорее говорить о буддийском влиянии на брахманизм, чем о брахманистском на буддизм, поскольку адвайта-веданта значительно моложе теории гарбхи, а допускать непосредственное влияние Упанишад на буддизм вряд ли возможно. Вместе с тем, не может быть и речи о том, что буддисты использовали такие понятия, как “атман” в качестве лишь “искусного средства” (упая) для обращения в буддизм лиц, не готовых к восприятию мадхьямаки и привязанных к брахманистским воззрениям: все сутры, проповедующие идею гарбхи, отчетливо называют ее учением типа “нитартха”, то есть учением окончательным и не требующим никакой дополнительной интерпретации. И с этим в целом согласны все авторитетные учители махаянской традиции.
И -- из Ланкаватары:

756. Как ткань, очищенная от загрязнений, либо же злато, избавленное от нечистот, на нём налипших,
не разрушаются, но пребывают [такими, как есть], то же — с «я»-самостью, свободной от омрачений.

[...]

763. Не существуй «я»-самости, не было бы ни уровней [совершенствования], ни самообладанья-ващиты,
ни беспредельного осознания, ни возвышающего посвящения, ни высшего из самадхи.

(360) 764. Буде же отрицающий существование [«я»], приидя, заявит: «Коль оно существует, покажи [мне] его»,
мудрый ответит ему: «Покажи мне своё различение».

765. Не должно общаться с рассуждающими о бессамостности и отвергшими предписания бхикшу,
[ибо] воззрения их, основанные на двойственности существованья-не-существованья, вредят Учению пробуждённых.

766. Свободное от омрачений тиртхов, оно истребляет нещадным пламенем дебри отсутствия «я»,
сияя, подобно огню конца юги, учение это о [неомрачённой] «я»-самости.

[...]

768. Мышленьем воспринимаемое как пятеричное скопление скандх,
«я» для несведущих незримо, однако же сведущие, узревши его, освобождаются.
769. Воистину, ум не познаётся сравненьями иль уподобленьями, [предлагаемыми] сведущими,
поскольку сущность его опосредованно не познаётся.
И т.п.

----------

Shus (16.05.2015), Tong Po (17.05.2015), Айвар (17.05.2015), Балдинг (17.05.2015), Дубинин (16.05.2015), Сергей Хос (16.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Обладает атманом" конечно чушь переводчицкая.


Нет, это сквозная тема сутр Третьего поворота.
Просто здесь наиболее радикально сформулировано.

----------

Shus (16.05.2015), Владимир Николаевич (16.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, это сквозная тема сутр Третьего поворота.
> Просто здесь наиболее радикально сформулировано.


Гммм... Хос, а атман как можно примирить хотя бы с 4-ю печатями???

----------


## Neroli

А чего случится если у Будды вдруг окажется атман? Ну подумаешь))

----------

Сергей Хос (16.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> в определенное время, в определенном месте, определенному лицу для получения этим лицом определенного результата.


Не "определенному лицу", а "определенному кругу лиц".)))
И не "для получения этим лицом определенного результата", а в порядке углубления воззрения на трех уровнях передачи Дхармы (Трех поворотов Колеса Учения).
А в Сутре белого лотоса, например, представлена общая классификация Трех поворотов и объясняется, почему на уровне Второго поворота дается радикальное учение о безсамостности, а на уровне Третьего - столь же радикально провозглашается Самость (а также Блаженство, Постоянство и т.д.).

Видимо, на людей, не способных в своем воззрении выйти за пределы Второго поворота это провозвестие оказывает такое же шокирующее действие, как на устойчивых последователей Хинаяны - Суры праджняпарамиты. В предании говорится, что некоторые особо продвинутые шраваки услышав Сутру сердца умирали от ужаса - не могли вместить знание о пустоте. Вот примерно потому же и вам кажется, будто вам атманом "в харю тычут" )))

----------

Фил (16.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Гммм... Хос, а атман как можно примирить хотя бы с 4-ю печатями???


Можно. диалектически )))
Если, кстати, внимательно почитать Махапаринирвану, там видно, что учение об Атмане, Блаженстве и Постоянстве дается именно в контексте Четырех печатей, как углубление этой темы.
Примерно так же, как учение о пустоте дхарм не противоречит учениям о скандхах из Первого поворота, а углубляет его. Так же и здесь противоречия нет (Атман столь всеобъемлющ, что он как-бы даже и не Атман))))
И радикальная пустота Дхармадхату диалектически оказывается радикальной полнотой. )))

----------

Neroli (16.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет, это сквозная тема сутр Третьего поворота.
> Просто здесь наиболее радикально сформулировано.


Тема _обладания_ атманом? Полноте, это надмозговый идиотизм.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тема _обладания_ атманом? Полноте, это надмозговый идиотизм.


У вас есть другая интерпретация этих сутр? или вы их просто не читали?

----------


## Фил

> *Нам* - это кому именно?


Мне!  :Smilie: 
Я понял, я как вижу атман в сутрах - так умираю от ужаса!

----------

Сергей Хос (16.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так же и здесь противоречия нет (Атман столь всеобъемлющ, что он как-бы даже и не Атман))))


Нет уж нет уж!
Раз умерла атман - так атман.
И нечего всякими "как бы даже и не Атман" прикрываться.
Имейте мужество!  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (16.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А чего случится если у Будды вдруг окажется атман? Ну подумаешь))


Ничего не случится.
Но пока что ни у кого не оказалось?
Мало ли чего еще у него может оказаться - мы же это не обсуждаем.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> как вижу атман в сутрах - так умираю от ужаса!


оно и заметно ))))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> У вас есть другая интерпретация этих сутр?


Чтобы понять, другая она или нет, надо проинтерпретировать приведенный текст.
Поведайте кто-нибудь (@Shus), что значит "обладание атманом".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Имейте мужество!


Мое мужество (акутобхайя) - диалектика ))

----------


## Neroli

> Ничего не случится.


Тогда чего все нервничают?




> Но пока что ни у кого не оказалось?


Ну это как с сиддхами, вроде заявлены, а на поверку -нету. А атман не заявлен, но фиг его знает. Я ничему не удивлюсь уже))




> Мало ли чего еще у него может оказаться - мы же это не обсуждаем.


Так давайте обсудим. Что трагичного, если у нас у всех есть атман? Упс?

----------

Фил (16.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чтобы понять, другая она или нет, надо проинтерпретировать приведенный текст.


Да, чтобы возникла интерпретация, надобно проинтерпретировать. Это вы верно изволили заметить. )))

----------


## Дубинин

Я в академиях не того..Но подозреваю, что атман- это переживание себя вечным- неизменным (в разных вариантах тонкости процесса). И почему его нет?- если он переживается. Другое дело- это не порядок- так нельзя (буддизм и всё такое..)- и с помощью анализа или прямого показа и говорят: теперь переживай себя- изменяемым и существующим-в процессе самого переживания... А сутра похоже- учит дать всем этим смотрениям "быть"- ничего взамен не ища и без смотрящего (ибо это всё по выражению Фила- кукуся)

----------

Neroli (16.05.2015), Фил (16.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Чтобы понять, другая она или нет, надо проинтерпретировать приведенный текст.
> Поведайте кто-нибудь (@Shus), что значит "обладание атманом".


Переводчик на русский так решил перевести. В английском переводе The Self. Выше есть цитаты на английском.

----------

Сергей Хос (16.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Новая традиция - "кукусяна"

----------


## Фил

> Переводчик на русский так решил перевести. В английском переводе The Self. Выше есть цитаты на английском.


Ээээ.... The Self  - это "Я", а не атман.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поведайте кто-нибудь (@Shus), что значит "обладание атманом".


В тантрах и учениях линии махамудры говорится о природе ума как о безначальной и неуничтожимой (вечной, постоянной) и самотождественной.
Это и есть "обладание атманом", просто там эта тема несколько вуалируется.
А в сутрах Третьего поворота об этом говорится прямо.

These ordinary people generate false views in succession from one on to the other. In order to eliminate such false views, the Tathagata reveals and discourses on the non-existence of a self, just as when the prince tells his various ministers that there is no such sword in his treasury. Noble Son, the True Self that the Tathagata expounds today is called the Buddha-dhatu [Buddha-Nature]. This manner of Buddha-dhatu is shown in the Buddha-Dharma with the example of the real sword.

Заурядные люди производят ложные воззрения, передавая их один другому. Для устранения этих ложных взглядов Татхагата [прежде] раскрыл и проповедал несуществование самости ... Сын благого рода, Подлинная Самость, о которой Татхагата проповедует ныне, именуется Будда-дхату (Природа будды).

Просто надо понимать, что Атман в этом смысле не тождественен эгоцентрации.
То есть на самом деле проповедь Будды направлена против эгоцентрации, а не против Атмана как такового.
Для устранения эгоцентрации можно говрить об анатмане, это один из методов, но не единственный.

----------

Neroli (16.05.2015), Shus (17.05.2015), Tong Po (17.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

А вот для любителей интерпретаций еще одна, из «Священной [сутры] проповедей Вималакирти» (приводится по книге Шикшасамуччая в пер. Кугявичуса):

*Вследствие порождения эгоцентрического воззрения, подобного горе Меру, зарождается бодхичитта, а от нее зарождаются качества Будды*.*

* Кажущаяся странность данного высказывания, исходящего из уст Манджушри, перестает быть таковой, если обратиться к контексту сутры (см. пер. А. Донца, с. 83–84): 

«Затем личчхавский Вималакирти сказал Манджушри-кумарабхуте так:“Манджушри, что является [тем, от чего ведут] Род Татхагаты?”
[Манджушри] сказал: “Сын Рода, совокупность разрушимого (в данном пер. Кугявичуса – “эгоцентрическое воззрение”)[является тем, от чего ведут] Род Татхагаты. Неведение и жажда существования [являются тем, от чего ведут] Род [Татхагаты]. Страсть, гнев и неведение [являются тем, от чего ведут] Род [Татхагаты]...
[Вималакирти] сказал: “Почему так говоришь, Манджушри?”
[Манджушри] сказал: “Сын Рода, видевший несоединившееся (асанскрита), проникший в [понимание] истинного [и] пребывающий в [нем] не может породить мысль о наивысшем, истинно совершенном Просветлении. Пребывающий в источнике клеш – соединившемся (санскрита), не видящий истины – может породить мысль о наивысшем, истинно совершенном Просветлении. Так, например, сын Рода, утпалы, лотосы, кумуды, белые лотосы и [другие] прекрасные благоухающие цветы не вырастают в пустыне. Если же [их] посадить в грязь или на речном острове, то утпалы, лотосы, кумуды,- белые лотосы и [другие] прекрасные благоухающие цветы вырастают. Аналогично, сын Рода, качества Будды не рождаются у существ, обретших уверенность [в истинности] несоединившегося (асанскрита). Качества Будды рождаются у существ, являющихся [из-за] клеш [подобными] грязи и речному острову. Так, например, семя не прорастает в небе, но прорастает, пребывая в земле. Аналогично качества Будды не рождаются у существа, обретшего уверенность [в истинности] несоединившегося, но когда порожден равный Сумеру “взгляд на совокупность разрушимого”, то рождается мысль о Просветлении, а затем рождаются и качества Будды».

То есть здесь вообще говорится о позитивных качествах эгоцентрации, что именно она трансформируется в бодхичитту, а затем и в качества пробужденности.
И никакого анатмана ))))

----------

Дубинин (16.05.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Перевод на русский, действительно, не вполне точен по словам, что очень странно, ибо слова -- проще некуда...

И еще, о добрый сын! Изначальная обитель жизни и смерти бывает двух видов. Первый - это “неведение”, второй - прилипание к тому, что существует. Между ними - горести рождений, старости, болезней и смертей. Это называется - “Срединный Путь”. Этот Срединный Путь воистину сокрушает рождение и смерть. Потому-то он и называется Срединным. Потому-то учение Срединного Пути и называется природой будды. *Таким образом, природа будды вечна, блаженна, обладает атманом и чиста.* Ни одно существо не может увидеть ее. Поэтому нет ни вечности, ни блаженства, ни атмана, ни чистоты. Природа будды не является не-вечной, не-блаженной, анатманной и не-чистой.
Перевод с комментариями Шведовскго Ф.В. Под редакцией Т.П. Григорьевой. М., 2004. С. 64-68. 
Этот перевод выполнен не с китайского, а с английского перевода Ямамото Ко:сё: (1999-2000).
Вот англоязычный аналог этого периода:

"Also, next, O good man! There are two kinds of original abode of birth and death. The one is ignorance, and the other is clinging to what exists. In between [these] two are the sufferings of birth, old age, illness and death. We call this the Middle Path. This Middle Path well destroys birth and death. That is why we say "Middle". That is why we call the teaching of the Middle Path the Buddha-Nature. *Therefore, the Buddha-Nature is the Eternal, Bliss, the Self, and the Pure.* All beings do not see this. Hence there is [for them] no Eternity, no Bliss, no Self, and no Purity. The Buddha-Nature is not non-Eternal, not non-Bliss, not non-Self, and not non-Purity.Translated into English by Kosho Yamamoto, 1973
from Dharmakshema’s Chinese version.

----------

Vladiimir (16.05.2015), Балдинг (17.05.2015), До (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ээээ.... The Self  - это "Я", а не атман.


Решили разобраться с снскритом?
Давайте попробую помочь. )))

Для обозначения самости есть два слова:
1. ahaṃ (тиб. nga) - это обычно переводится не русский как "я", а на англ. как I.
2. ātman (тиб. bdag) - это переводят как "самость", а на англ. как Self.

Ну чтоб не путать )))))

ātman - общий принцип самотождественности, эта категория применима не только к личности, но и к дхармам в широком смысле.
А "ahaṃ" - то самое "я", которое мы переживаем в себе на бытовом уровне.

Примерно как-то так вот...

----------

Aion (17.05.2015), Tong Po (17.05.2015), Балдинг (17.05.2015), Дубинин (16.05.2015), Фил (16.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Теперь трепещу от ужаса!

----------

Сергей Хос (16.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Тогда чего все нервничают?
> 
> 
> Ну это как с сиддхами, вроде заявлены, а на поверку -нету. А атман не заявлен, но фиг его знает. Я ничему не удивлюсь уже))
> 
> 
> Так давайте обсудим. Что трагичного, если у нас у всех есть атман? Упс?


Вообразить это нельзя. Мне по крайней мере.
Непонятно о чем речь идет. И если его вводить то получается клубок противоречий. Без него как-то понятней и спокойней.

----------


## Нико

> Перевод на русский, действительно, не вполне точен по словам, что очень странно, ибо слова -- проще некуда...
> 
> И еще, о добрый сын! Изначальная обитель жизни и смерти бывает двух видов. Первый - это “неведение”, второй - прилипание к тому, что существует. Между ними - горести рождений, старости, болезней и смертей. Это называется - “Срединный Путь”. Этот Срединный Путь воистину сокрушает рождение и смерть. Потому-то он и называется Срединным. Потому-то учение Срединного Пути и называется природой будды. *Таким образом, природа будды вечна, блаженна, обладает атманом и чиста.* Ни одно существо не может увидеть ее. Поэтому нет ни вечности, ни блаженства, ни атмана, ни чистоты. Природа будды не является не-вечной, не-блаженной, анатманной и не-чистой.
> Перевод с комментариями Шведовскго Ф.В. Под редакцией Т.П. Григорьевой. М., 2004. С. 64-68. 
> Этот перевод выполнен не с китайского, а с английского перевода Ямамото Ко:сё: (1999-2000).
> Вот англоязычный аналог этого периода:
> 
> "Also, next, O good man! There are two kinds of original abode of birth and death. The one is ignorance, and the other is clinging to what exists. In between [these] two are the sufferings of birth, old age, illness and death. We call this the Middle Path. This Middle Path well destroys birth and death. That is why we say "Middle". That is why we call the teaching of the Middle Path the Buddha-Nature. *Therefore, the Buddha-Nature is the Eternal, Bliss, the Self, and the Pure.* All beings do not see this. Hence there is [for them] no Eternity, no Bliss, no Self, and no Purity. The Buddha-Nature is not non-Eternal, not non-Bliss, not non-Self, and not non-Purity.Translated into English by Kosho Yamamoto, 1973
> from Dharmakshema’s Chinese version.


Это всё фигня, перевод этот на аглицкий. )

----------


## Нико

> Решили разобраться с снскритом?
> Давайте попробую помочь. )))
> 
> Для обозначения самости есть два слова:
> 1. ahaṃ (тиб. nga) - это обычно переводится не русский как "я", а на англ. как I.
> 2. ātman (тиб. bdag) - это переводят как "самость", а на англ. как Self.
> 
> Ну чтоб не путать )))))
> 
> ...


Ну и давай, соразмерь теперь... Не всё же дефинициями мыслить)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну и давай, соразмерь теперь... Не всё же дефинициями мыслить)


Мадам, вы изволите говорить загадками )))

----------


## Нико

> Мадам, вы изволите говорить загадками )))


Ты прикинь всё тобою вышеизложенное в контекст разговора, а не просто "для отписки". )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это всё фигня, перевод этот на аглицкий. )


Да брось, не может там ничего другого быть, слова-то простые ))
Да и из контекста других сутр Третьего поворота ясно, что перевод адекватный.
Тебе просто из привычной скорлупки прасангической вылезать боязно: привыкла, тепло там и уютненько ))
Вот и отбрасываешь непривычные смыслы.
Примерно так же, как тхеравадины не приемлют шуньяту в праджняпарамитском изводе.

----------

Балдинг (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты прикинь всё тобою вышеизложенное в контекст разговора, а не просто "для отписки". )


мне кажется, я все говорю в контексте

----------


## Нико

> Да брось, не может там ничего другого быть, слова-то простые ))
> Да и из контекста других сутр Третьего поворота ясно, что перевод адекватный.
> Тебе просто из привычной скорлупки прасангической вылезать боязно: привыкла, тепло там и уютненько ))
> Вот и отбрасываешь непривычные смыслы.
> Примерно так же, как тхеравадины не приемлют шуньяту в праджняпарамитском изводе.


Например, берём o good man. Как это должно переводиться изначально???)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Например, берём o good man. Как это должно переводиться изначально???)


Сын благого рода, вероятно. Перевод ведь с китайского.
Но это к теме отношения не имеет. Самость - она везде самость.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Судя по тому, как некоторые пугаются этих смыслов, не зря Будда в этой сутре призывает слушателей к бесстрашию:

А ныне, подобно тому, как женщина, смыв желчь со своих сосцов, позвала младенца пить молоко, я даю учение о татхагатагарбхе. *О бхикшу, не бойтесь*! Подобно тому, как мать постепенно  призывает [испуганного] ребенка к своей груди испить молока, [354] и вы, бхикшу, узнайте: *Татхагатагарбха не является несуществующей!* Прежде, в сутрах праджняпарамиты, я учил о пустотности. Поймите, что смысл этого состоит лишь в отсутствии [у дхарм] собственной природы . В противном случае, если созерцать пустоту как полное ничто, Тела просветления и изначальная мудрость не смогут возникнуть, поскольку плод следует за своей причиной.
_Махапаринирвана-сутра_

Кстати, это цитата из Лонгченпы, а значит, данная сутра имела хождение в Тибете как аутентичная.
Надо поискать тибетский перевод. Хотя я где-то читал, что китайская версия самая полная.

----------

Tong Po (17.05.2015), Балдинг (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Сын благого рода, вероятно. Перевод ведь с китайского.
> Но это к теме отношения не имеет. Самость - она везде самость.


А я бы сказала: "Сын благородной семьи!" С этого маленького и начнём. А там постепенно и выяснится, что "самость" -- не такая уж "самость", как некоторым хотелось бы).

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кстати, сам Лонченпа предваряет эту цитату такими словами:

*Первый поворот предназначен для начинающих и людей со слабыми способностями* . Для них замысел Учения [представлен как] Четыре благородные истины, гласящие об отречении в качестве противоядия, чтобы, отвергнув сансару, они смогли обрести освобождение [от нее].
*Средний поворот [учит] всецелому очищению и предназначен для людей со средними способностями.* Здесь замысел Учения раскрывается в восьми примерах иллюзорности и в учении о пустоте, подобной пространству. Это средство освобождения от привязанности к противоядию.
*Завершающий же [Поворот колеса Учения], предназначенный для наделенных наивысшими способностями* , содержит учение о постижении истинной природы Основы как она есть (в ее собственной сути) . [351] Это не есть самость, проповедуемая в учениях небуддистов. То, что они в своем неразумии называют «я» вовсе не существует, будучи ложным домыслом . Они пытются говорить о его размерах , *но не признают Тел просветления и изначальной мудрости в качестве дхарм .*
*Ваше же  пристрастие к отсутствию самости и к абсолютной пустоте , а также [утверждение о том, что] окончательный смысл [Учения] сводится лишь к противоядию от представлений о непустоте и самости — неверное.*

----------

Aion (17.05.2015), Legba (18.05.2015), Tong Po (17.05.2015), Балдинг (17.05.2015), Дубинин (17.05.2015), Кузьмич (20.05.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Если не использовать слово атман, которое откудато появилось в русском переводе.

То получим: Нерождённая, Вечная, Ясная, Чистая, Радостная, Благостная Природа Будды, или как говорят сейчас - Природа Ума.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "самость" -- не такая уж "самость", как некоторым хотелось бы).


А тебе как хотелось бы?

----------


## Нико

> А тебе как хотелось бы?


Мне хотелось бы ясных комментариев к таким цитатам из сутр. Ибо атмана в буддизме не было, нет и быть не может!

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне хотелось бы ясных комментариев к таким цитатам из сутр. Ибо атмана в буддизме не было, нет и быть не может!


Страшно? )))

Обрати внимание на коммент. Лонгченпы.
Суть там сводится к тому, что "Основа как она есть" - это не та самость, что проповедуется в учениях небуддистов, но это Тело просветления и изначальная мудрость, понимаемые в качестве дхарм, то есть истинносущего.
Вот эта Основа = татхагатагарбха = бодхичитта = природа ума и есть та Самость, о которой говорится в Махапаринрване.
Ее самотождественность и постоянство (безначальность и бесконечность) и есть характкристики, которые позволяют определить ее как Самость

----------

Aion (17.05.2015), Балдинг (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Страшно? )))
> 
> Обрати внимание на коммент. Лонгченпы.
> Суть там сводится к тому, что "Основа как она есть" - это не та самость, что проповедуется в учениях небуддистов, но это Тело просветления и изначальная мудрость, понимаемые в качестве дхарм, то есть истинносущего.
> Вот эта Основа = татхагатагарбха = бодхичитта = природа ума и есть та Самость, о которой говорится в Махапаринрване.
> Ее самотождественность и постоянство (безначальность и бесконечность) и есть характкристики, которые позволяют определить ее как Самость


Лонгченпа велик,
Но прасангикам этого не понять :Kiss:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Лонгченпа велик,
> Но прасангикам этого не понять


Подумай о качествах изначального ума: его самотождественность, непрекращаемость, ясность - это все характеристики самости. Но при этом он безсамостен в том смысле, что не эгоцентричен. Такая вот диалектика недвойственности.
Вот тебе об этом еще цитата из Махапаринирваны, на этот раз с тибетского (цитата из Лонгченпы), как тебе хотелось:

Глупцы считают (держатся за мысль), что все дхармы (= качества) состояния будды не имеют самости (= анатман). Те же, кто наделен мудростью, понимают, что безсамостность — не более чем обозначение (ярлык), и относят его к категории неистинного . Понимая так, они не имеют сомнений в этом [существовании природы будды] .
...
"Все дхармы [361] не имеют самости", "Татхагатагарбха не имеет самости", -- услышав такие слова, глупцы схватывают [представление о] двойственности [самости и не самости]. Наделенные мудростью *понимают недвойственность их природы: самость и безсамостность по природе недвойственны (bdag dang bdag med pa rang bzhin gyis gnyis su med do)*. Татхагатагарбха восхваляется всеми буддами как непостижимая, безмерная, и безпредельная. И я также провозгласил это в сутрах, учащих о ее качествах. Вот так следует это понимать.

----------

Tong Po (17.05.2015), Балдинг (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если не использовать слово атман, которое откудато появилось в русском переводе.
> 
> То получим: Нерождённая, Вечная, Ясная, Чистая, Радостная, Благостная Природа Будды, или как говорят сейчас - Природа Ума.


Нерождённая, Вечная - это и есть характеристики Атмана.
И вообще, переводческая традиция буддизма махаяны довольно сильно формализована. И если там в китайской версии стоит иероглиф, переводимый на англ. как Self, можно с уверенностью утверждать, что он по смыслу соответствует санскр. atman.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне хотелось бы ясных комментариев к таким цитатам из сутр. Ибо атмана в буддизме не было, нет и быть не может!


Есть, конечно, как минимум у Долпопы))))):

It might further be noted, in passing, that the idea of an immutable, Buddhic Reality or Buddha-Self, empty of all pain and all change, is also the teaching presented by the great Tibetan Jonang Buddhist master, Dolpopa. For an excellent and inspiring website on the Jonang and Dolpopaic teachings, please go to the Great Middle Way website here: http://greatmiddleway.wordpress.com/. Dolpopa speaks of that which is empty of itself (the constant mutations of changeful samsara) and, most importantly, of that which is only empty of what is foreign to its nature but is never void of its transcendental Self (Nirvana, That-ness, the Buddha, or the Buddha Essence). Speaking of the Buddhist scripture entitled The Expression of Manjushri's Ultimate Names (Mañjuśrī-nāma-saṅgīti), Dolpopa applies the following terms to Ultimate Buddhic Reality:

"the pervasive Lord"
"the Supreme Guardian of the world"
*"Buddha-Self"*
*"the beginningless Self"
"the Self of Thusness"
"the Self of primordial purity"*
"the Source of all"
*"the Single Self"
"the Diamond Self"
"the Solid Self"
"the Holy, Immovable Self"
"the Supreme Self"
"the Supreme Self of all creatures"*. (Mountain Doctrine: Tibet's Fundamental Treatise on Other-Emptiness and the Buddha-Matrix, Snow Lion, NY, 2006, tr. by Jeffrey Hopkins, pp.279-294).
     Rejection or denigration of the Buddha-dhatu (*which is termed "the Self" in the Mahaparinirvana Sutra*)  thus ultimately means a rejection of Supreme Reality itself, which in turn is a rejection of the Buddha; for he is "...the definitively real and true" (Faxian Nirvana Sutra). Down-playing or denigration of the Buddha-Reality (so popular with academics these days, who do not have the spiritual insight to see the great harm they are causing both to themselves and others) constitutes a lamentable failure to recognise that there is just such an abiding, immutable, personal yet impersonal, refuge-providing, non-egoic Truth (the Buddha) which knows of no conditioning, no limitation, no dissolution, and no constraints by the processes of the ebb and flow of time, but is ineffably Beyond ... 

А ведь это, если не ошибаюсь, линия Богдо Гегена.
Так что тут уж тебе самбох велел признать аутентичность: и по-тибетски, и в переводе Хопкинса, и линия наставника - все к одному ))))

----------

Aion (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне хотелось бы ясных комментариев к таким цитатам из сутр. Ибо атмана в буддизме не было, нет и быть не может!


А вот тебе академические комментарии исследователей вопроса:

Buddha-nature, "true Self" and Emptiness[edit]

*The buddhadhatu is described as a true self, due to its eternal nature.*[26] It is what remains when "non-Self" is discarded:

What the Buddha says here is that he spoke thus to meet the occasion. But now the thought is established [of non-Self], he means to say what is true, which is about the inner content of nirvana itself [...] If there is no more any non-Self, what there exists must be the Self.'[27]

*According to Dharmakṣema's extended version of the sutra, this "true Self" is eternal, unchanging, blissful, pure, inviolate and deathless*:

... if the non-eternal is made away with [in Nirvana], what there remains must be the Eternal; if there is no more any sorrow, what there remains must be Bliss; *if there is no more any non-Self, what exists there must be the Self*; if there is no longer anything that is impure, what there is must be the Pure.[27]

Paul Williams notes:

Nevertheless the sutra as it stands is quite clear that while [...] we can speak of [the tathagatagharba] as Self, actually it is not at all a Self, and those who have such Self-notions cannot perceive the tathagatagarbha and thus become enlightened.[28][23]

Williams also comments:

One thing anyway is clear. *The Mahaparinirvana Sutra teaches a really existing, permanent element (Tibetan: yang dag khams) in sentient beings.* It is this element which enables sentient beings to become Buddhas. *It is beyond egoistic self-grasping – indeed the very opposite of self-grasping – but it otherwise fulfils several of the requirements of a Self* in the Indian tradition. Whether this is called the Real, True, Transcendental Self or not is as such immaterial, but what is historically interesting is that *this sutra in particular (although joined by some other Tathagatagarbha sutras) is prepared to use the word ‘Self’ (atman) for this element*. However one looks at it, the Mahaparinirvana Sutra is quite self-consciously modifying or criticizing the not-Self traditions of Buddhism ...[29]

Mark Blum speaks both of the fictitious discursive self and the real Self of the Buddha-nature. Commenting both on the non-Self and Emptiness teachings of the Nirvana Sutra, he states:

For the Nirvana Sutra, nonself is treated like another negative expression of truth, emptiness. That is, *nonself is a very important doctrine to be expounded when the listener is attached to his or her notion of selfhood or personality*, because it deconstructs that object of attachment, revealing its nature as a fantasy. *Emptiness likewise performs the function of deconstructing attachments to notions of identity in things or ideas. But both are merely tools, or upaya (skillful means) and not final truths in and of themselves*. Regarding emptiness, we find a strong assertion of the sacred nature of nonemptiness ... [and] although the discursive, evaluating self is fiction, *there does exist a genuine self and that, according to the sutra, is precisely the buddha-nature*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahāyān...vāṇa_Sūtra

Кстати, формулировки, те, что я подчеркнул, практически такие же, какими я тебе пытался это разъяснить, только развернутые и по-английски.
Ну потому что смысл в общем-то прост и очевиден, если глаза не зажмуривать.
Есть еще сомнения, что в сутре говорится именно о самости?

----------


## Shus

> Ээээ.... The Self  - это "Я", а не атман.


Тут - скорее "самость" или типа этого.
В китайском тексте используется 我 wǒ, что по словарю:
1) я; мой
2) мы; наш (о коллективе, стране)
3) сам; самоличный, частный, личный
либо 自  zì :
1) сам, лично; самолично; по собственному желанию, сознательно
2) сам из себя, самостоятельно, своими силами
3) сам себя, себя 
4) само собою, естественно, разумеется, вне сомнения
5) сам по себе; особо, отдельно


P.S. Не очень понял некоторого переполоха вокруг всего этого. Здесь все-таки ресчь идет не о "пудгале", в о всеобъемлющей "природе будды": дающей блаженство, извечной, самосущей и чистой.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.05.2015), Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В тантрах и учениях линии махамудры говорится о природе ума как о безначальной и неуничтожимой (вечной, постоянной) и самотождественной.
> Это и есть "обладание атманом"


Почему в переводе не просто атман, а "обладает атманом"? Вы объясняете существительное, я спрашиваю о глаголе.

----------


## Айвар

> Бодxuсаттва-махасаттва Львиный рык сказал: "Почитаемый В Мирах! Если бодхисаттва наделен такими двумя украшениями, то не может быть того, чтобы задавался один или два вопроса. Почему же ты, Почитаемый В Мирах, говоришь, что ответишь на один или два? Почему? Ведь все вещи не имеют числа одного или двух видов. Провозглашать одно или два - это ради простых смертных».


Действительно хороший вопрос, потому как говорить о двойственности и недвойственности стало модным. Ответ, конечно, прост, если его не запутывать. Единство ни разделить ни опровергнуть нельзя. Если Вы открываете счет, то счет идет на единицы, а не на целое. Поэтому Вы не просто совершаете выбор, когда применяете, отождествляетесь, со счетом или линейным восприятием времени - вы совершаете более глубокую, мировоззренческую, ошибку. Ошибку, которая, в свою очередь ведет, к ошибке восприятия и отделения, противопоставлении, себя бесподобного, всему. На самом деле, это всего лишь ложный ход мышления, потакающего "свободе" чувственного восприятия (на самом деле жажде). Если это понимать, то правильное мировоззрение не может не возникнуть, так как единственный правильный и совершенный учитель это Свобода, то есть природа будды.

----------

Балдинг (17.05.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нерождённая, Вечная - это и есть характеристики Атмана.
> И вообще, переводческая традиция буддизма махаяны довольно сильно формализована. И если там в китайской версии стоит иероглиф, переводимый на англ. как Self, можно с уверенностью утверждать, что он по смыслу соответствует санскр. atman.


У меня скорее вопрос - зачем вводить в русский перевод санскритский термин? Если бы переводилось на санскрит или хинди то понятно. 
А так вводится термин, имеющий довольно широкий спектр значений, требующий комментариев и вызывающий споры.

----------

Нико (17.05.2015), Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тут - скорее "самость" или типа этого.
> В китайском тексте используется 我 wǒ, что по словарю:
> 1) я; мой
> 2) мы; наш (о коллективе, стране)
> 3) сам; самоличный, частный, личный
> либо 自  zì :
> 1) сам, лично; самолично; по собственному желанию, сознательно
> 2) сам из себя, самостоятельно, своими силами
> 3) сам себя, себя 
> ...


我

Source: A Dictionary of Chinese Buddhist Terms, William Edward Soothill and Lewis Hodous
Description: 
I, my, mine; the ego, the master of the body, compared to the ruler of a country. Composed of the five skandhas and hence not a permanent entity. *It is used for ātman, the self, personality.* Buddhism takes as a fundamental dogma 無我, i.e. no 常我, no permanent ego, only recognizing a temporal or functional ego. The erroneous idea of a permanent self continued in reincarnation is the source of all illusion. *But the Nirvana Sutra definitely asserts a permanent ego in the transcendental world, above the range of reincarnation; and the trend of Mahāyāna supports such permanence*; v. 常我樂淨.

----------

Shus (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А ведь это, если не ошибаюсь, линия Богдо Гегена.
> Так что тут уж тебе самбох велел признать аутентичность: и по-тибетски, и в переводе Хопкинса, и линия наставника - все к одному ))))


Если ты про джонанг, то Ринпоче никогда не учил воззрению джонанг. Он никогда не учил атману или самосущей природе будды. Он излагал воззрение с позиции прасангики мадхьямаки. )

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

*But the Nirvana Sutra definitely asserts a permanent ego in the transcendental world, above the range of reincarnation; and the trend of Mahāyāna supports such permanence*

Тут ошибка. Не "the" trend of Mahayana, а "a" trend of Mahayana.

----------


## Фил

Сергей, но у Вас кроме дефиниций и цитат из сутр как ничего не было так и нет.
Только тенденция, что Третий поворот не всем дано понять и никто не может объяснить.
Это какая то деструктивная система.

----------

Дубинин (17.05.2015), Нико (17.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

*Фил*
Тут есть еще и исторический аспект. Китайцы практически завершили формирование своего канона и "своего буддизма" (по крайней мере в философской части) примерно в 7-ом веке (в 8-ом дополняли дхарани и первыми тантрами).
А тибетцы начали формировать свой канон в начале 9-го века (реально - с 11-го). Соответственно, это делалось на основании источников из более поздних работ (Дигнагу, к примеру, китайцы переводили, а Чандракирти - уже нет).
Т.е. по китайским источникам можно определить: как выглядела махаяна на границе появления первых тантр (7-8 в.в.). 

В качестве итога развития ранней махаяны, можно привести китайские классификации (тяньтай и хуаянь), которые в принципе коррелируют с историческими периодами появления соответствующих сутр и шастр.
Вот к примеру хуаянь:
"Фа Цзан различал пять уровней буддийского учения.

Первый уровень – Сяочэн цзяо （小乘教）. Это учение хинаяны, или малой колесницы (小乘). На этом уровне происходит знакомство с учениями о четырех благородными истинах （四谛）, о двенадцати звеньях цепи зависимого происхождения (十二因缘). Здесь проповедуются «Агама-сутры» (阿汉经), «Абхидхармакоша» （阿毗达磨俱舍论） и др. На этом уровне отрицалась реальность собственного Я, но признавалась реальность дхарм.

Второй уровень – Дачэн ши цзяо (大乘始教). Это начальное учение Махаяны（大乘教）. Здесь проповедуются «Праджняпарамита-сутра» (般若经) и «Мадхьямика-карика» (Чжун лунь, (中论), «Сандхинирмочана-сутра» («Цзешэньми цзин» （解深蜜经）и «Виджняпти-карика» («Вэй ши лунь», (唯识三十论). Здесь признается, что дхармы, обусловленные причинностью, не имеют собственной природы, (无自性)，в конечном итоге они суть – пустота, как и пустотой являются все вещи внешнего мира.

Третий уровень – Да чэн чжун цзяо (大乘终教). Это конечное учение Махаяны (大乘教). Здесь проповедуются «Нирвана-сутра» (涅槃经), «Махаянашраддхотпада-шастра» («Дачэн ци синь лунь» (达乘起信论). На этом уровне признается, что иллюзорность не препятствует существованию истинной природы, что природа Будды содержится во всем сущем. Здесь не только считали, что все дхармы пусты, но признавали условность их существования, пытались обнаружить их истинную природу. Фа Цзан считал, что здесь мало говорят о признаках дхарм, больше говорят о природе дхарм.

Четвертый уровень – Дунь цзяо (顿教). Это учение о внезапном. Здесь проповедуется «Ланкаватара-сутра» (Лэн цзя цзин, 楞伽经); «Вималакирти сутра» (Вэймо цзин, 维摩经). Здесь говорится о том, что постижение истинной природы бытия не должно опираться на слова и фразы, а также о не-дуальности (不二, бу эр) самого бытия.

Пятый уровень – Юань цзяо. Это «круглое», совершенное учение (юань цзяо 圆教). На этом уровне проповедуются истины «Аватамсака-сутры» (华严经) и «Саддхарма-пундарика-сутры» (法华经). Это учение Фа Цзан называл учением единой колесницы – экаяной (一乘教, и чэн цзяо)."

----------

Legba (18.05.2015), Tong Po (17.05.2015), Балдинг (17.05.2015), Дубинин (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, но у Вас кроме дефиниций и цитат из сутр как ничего не было так и нет.
> Только тенденция, что Третий поворот не всем дано понять и никто не может объяснить.
> Это какая то деструктивная система.


Это нормально, Фил. С т.зр. Хинаяны, Махаяна - тоже "деструктивная система, которую не всем дано понять и никто не может объяснить".
Просто вы принимаете конструктивное за деструктивное. Об этом и говорит Лонгченпа (повторюсь):

Завершающий же [Поворот колеса Учения], предназначенный для наделенных наивысшими способностями , содержит учение о постижении истинной природы Основы как она есть (в ее собственной сути) . [351] Это не есть самость, проповедуемая в учениях небуддистов. То, что они в своем неразумии называют «я» вовсе не существует, будучи ложным домыслом . Они пытются говорить о его размерах , но не признают Тело просветления и изначальную мудрость в качестве дхарм .
Ваше же пристрастие к отсутствию самости и к абсолютной пустоте , а также [утверждение о том, что] окончательный смысл [Учения] сводится лишь к противоядию от представлений о непустоте и самости — неверное.

----------

Балдинг (17.05.2015), Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если ты про джонанг, то Ринпоче никогда не учил воззрению джонанг. Он никогда не учил атману или самосущей природе будды. Он излагал воззрение с позиции прасангики мадхьямаки. )


В таком случае, какое вообще отношение он имеет к традиции Джонанг? Говорят ведь, что он держатель линии.
А линия начинается с Долпопы:
http://www.jonangpa.ru/teachers/
А про воззрение Долпопы Хопкинс все нам объяснил: "the Self of Thusness", "the Single Self", "the Solid Self", "the Holy, Immovable Self", "the Supreme Self" и так далее. ))))

И еще: когда в тантре и в махамудре (про дзогчен уж не будем, чтоб на распыляться))) говорится об изначальном-безначальном уме, самотождественном и вечном, чем именно это, на твой взгляд, отличается от Атмана?

----------


## Фил

> В таком случае, какое вообще отношение он имеет к традиции Джонанг? Говорят ведь, что он держатель линии.
> А линия начинается с Долпопы:
> http://www.jonangpa.ru/teachers/
> А про воззрение Долпопы Хопкинс все нам объяснил: "the Self of Thusness", "the Single Self", "the Solid Self", "the Holy, Immovable Self", "the Supreme Self" и так далее. ))))
> 
> И еще: когда в тантре и в махамудре (про дзогчен уж не будем, чтоб на распыляться))) говорится об изначальном-безначальном уме, самотождественном и вечном, чем именно это, на твой взгляд, отличается от Атмана?


Чем то должно отличаться.

----------


## Нико

> В таком случае, какое вообще отношение он имеет к традиции Джонанг? Говорят ведь, что он держатель линии.


Да, он держатель традиции Джонанг (в частности, особой линии Калачакры Джонанг), но при этом и держатель многих других традиций. В первую очередь, линии чод Ганден, исходящей от Гьялва Энсапы. Воззрение чод этой линии целиком основано на прасангике мадхьямике, и было бы странно, если бы это было как-то иначе.) И даже в жизнеописании Мачиг можно прочитать о том, что она следовала праджняпарамите. Если чод -- не высшая практика, приводящая к просветлению, то что это такое?))




> И еще: когда в тантре и в махамудре (про дзогчен уж не будем, чтоб на распыляться))) говорится об изначальном-безначальном уме, самотождественном и вечном, чем именно это, на твой взгляд, отличается от Атмана?


Вот и я как раз хотела задать тебе этот вопрос))). В частности, как переводчику известной книги "Махамудра гелуг/кагью". :Confused:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чем то должно отличаться.


Конечно, отличается. И об этом отличии говорит Лонгченпа в одной из приведенных мною цитат.
Здесь вообще имеет место путаница изрядная, поскольку само отрицание Атмана, как оно понимается в буддизме, возникло в полемике с брахманизмом и проч. добуддийскими школами - это их понятие атмана отрицал буддизм.
Нынешние же малообразованные поборники анатмавады, особенно из числа особо ретиво верующих буддистов-европейцев, в большинстве вообще не понимают на самом деле, что именно тут отрицается, поскольку атман (или самость) для них просто слово, а что оно значило для брахманистов - это им не ведомо. Вот и кидаются как бык на красную тряпку.
Это рас.
Во-вторых, то воззрение, с позиций которого пытается говорить уважаемая Нико, есть позиция одной только школы тиб. буддизма, а именно - Гелуг.
А там кроме маргинальной Джонанг существовали еще как минимум Ньингма, Кагью и Сакья. Так вот не знаю, как в Сакья (никогда не интересовался), но в Ньингма, Кагью сутрам Третьего поворота придается совершенно иное значение - они считаются сутрами окончательного смысла (а в Гелуг - условного).
Со всеми вытекающими.
Видите, насколько сложная история?
А мне тут нахрапом: "нет и быть не может".
Чушь. Все может быть ))))

----------

Legba (18.05.2015), Shus (17.05.2015), Tong Po (17.05.2015), Балдинг (17.05.2015), Дубинин (17.05.2015), Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот и я как раз хотела задать тебе этот вопрос))).


Хотела, да не успела: я первый. )))
теперь ты отвечай (если знаешь, конечно))))

----------


## Нико

> Хотела, да не успела: я первый. )))
> теперь ты отвечай (если знаешь, конечно))))


Из твоих слов получается, что воззрения "анатман" и "пратитьясамутпада" придерживается только Гелуг, а остальные школы типа нет (хотя про Сакья ты не знаешь точно, как и про то, что прасангика у Сакья -- вообще что-то вроде нигилизма, т.к. там отрицается даже относительная истина))).

Из твоих слов также выходит, что буддисты отрицали индуистский атман, но у них был свой, буддийский атман. Так зачем дурить людям мозги? Можно было сказать изначально: "Ребята, у нас тоже есть Атман, всё ок!" Нет же, зачем-то в промежутке Будде надо было изложить праджняпарамиту для "существ со средними способностями", которые не смогли бы постичь учения третьего поворота (суть которых вовсе не в атмане, а в татхагатагарбхе, которая не есть атман))). 

 :Smilie:

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, он держатель традиции Джонанг (в частности, особой линии Калачакры Джонанг), но при этом и держатель многих других традиций.


Понятно. Тогда это может значить только одно: тебе не довелось получать от него учений линии Джонанг, только и всего.
Если б довелось, услышала бы нечто для себя удивительное.
Потому что когда дается учение в линии преемственности, оно всегда дается с позиции воззрения основателя, а в случае с Джонанг - это Долпопа.
И никакого противоречия тут нет, поскольку истинное понимание - вообще за пределами тех кунштюков, о которых мы спорим. Они - лишь "искусные средства".
Истинное же понимание - за пределами слов и понятийных категорий ))

----------


## Фил

В таком случае буддийские школы признающие "атман" (самобытие) становятся разновидностью теистических учений (деистических, пантеистических) пусть и очень витиеватыми. 
Это совершенно неинтересно и зачем это изучать?
Но я уверен, что так быть не может.
Не стоило бы городить огород из-за заезженной теистической идеи и создавать еще одну секточку.
А если это так - то это просто грустно и не заслуживает внимания.

----------

Нико (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Из твоих слов также выходит


Ты кончай мне зубы заговаривать)))
Говори своими словами ответ, если знаешь.
Пока от тебя ничего более содержательного, чем "нет и быть не может" мы тут не услышали.

----------

Tong Po (17.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ты кончай мне зубы заговаривать)))
> Говори своими словами ответ, если знаешь.
> Пока от тебя ничего более содержательного, чем "нет и быть не может" мы тут не услышали.


Правильно. Потму что в буддизме быть этого не может.

----------

Нико (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Понятно. Тогда это может значить только одно: тебе не довелось получать от него учений линии Джонанг, только и всего.
> Если б довелось, услышала бы нечто для себя удивительное.


Да, Богдо-геген Ринпоче не счёл нужным дать нам воззрение Долпопы, т.к. видимо, у нас на это способностей не хватило))).




> Истинное же понимание - за пределами слов и понятийных категорий ))


Тоже понятно). Зачем тогда цитат столько было приводить, в подтверждение своего понимания, которое всё равно "за пределами"???)))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В таком случае буддийские школы признающие "атман" (самобытие) становятся разновидностью теистических учений (деистических, пантеистических) пусть и очень витиеватыми.


Разве там говорят о тождестве атмана и Бога?

----------

Tong Po (17.05.2015), Vladiimir (17.05.2015), Сергей Хос (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В таком случае буддийские школы признающие "атман" (самобытие) становятся разновидностью теистических учений


Ну здрасьте!
Причем тут "теистические учения"?
В сутрах Тр. поворота о Боге - ни слова.
Есть определенные аллюзии в тантрах Ньингам, в частности в знаменитой "Кунжед гьялпо". Но там Царь Всетворящий - это творческая энергия, бодхичитты, то есть собственного изначального ума каждого существа, который и есть "высшая Самость" из Махапаринирвана-сутры.
Все просто на самом деле.
Главное - не пугаться )))))

----------

Aion (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ты кончай мне зубы заговаривать)))
> Говори своими словами ответ, если знаешь.
> Пока от тебя ничего более содержательного, чем "нет и быть не может" мы тут не услышали.


Так я тут только и делаю, что говорю своими словами ответ). В отличие от некоторых, которые постят только цитаты :Wink:

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Разве там говорят о тождестве атмана и Бога?


Нет, но суть таже самая.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет, но суть таже самая.


Как, опять Кукуся?

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зачем тогда цитат столько было приводить, в подтверждение своего понимания, которое всё равно "за пределами"???)))


Потому что слова, будучи искусным средством относительного уровня, ведут к пониманию.

А ты, опять же, кончай зубы заговаривать )))
Если ты одну категорию (Ясный свет ума) признаешь, а другую (Самость) не признаешь, и при этом описания их схожи, изволь своими словами объяснить, в чем разница.
Если знаешь, конечно.




> В отличие от некоторых, которые постят только цитаты


Можешь запостить цитату. Только по теме, чтоб там именно был ответ на вопрос, чем Ясн. свет ума отличается от Атмана.
Или своими словами, если цитаты нет.
Как угодно  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как, опять Кукуся?


Кукусяяна, святое неразличение. )))

----------

Legba (18.05.2015), Neroli (17.05.2015), Денис Евгеньев (17.05.2015), Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Насчёт цитат. Я могу тут полностью процитировать Сутру сердца, где предельно исчерпывающе сказано про воззрение. Но зачем? Её и так все знают. Большинство учений начинается именно с рецитации Сутры сердца, а не сочинений Долпопы, по странной случайности, видимо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А ты, опять же, кончай зубы заговаривать )))
> Если ты одну категорию (Ясный свет ума) признаешь, а другую (Самость) не признаешь, и при этом описания их схожи, изволь своими словами объяснить, в чем разница.
> Если знаешь, конечно.


Ясный свет бессамостен, т.к. зависим от мысленного обозначения. Об этом говорил Его Святейшество Далай-лама в упомянутой мною книге. Да, ясный свет не зависим от причин и условий. Но его нельзя назвать совершенно независимым и таким же, как Атман. Это вечный, но постоянно меняющийся ум. Иначе из ясного света не могло бы ничего порождаться, только и всего. И существа не могли бы достигать просветления. Всё просто))).

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Большинство учений начинается именно с рецитации Сутры сердца, а не сочинений Долпопы, по странной случайности, видимо.


Я же тебе говорю: ты видимо не получала от Ринпоче учений линии Джонанг, держателем которых он является, и которые исходят от Долпопы.
Почему это так - можно только гадать. Думаю, Джецун просто не давал их открыто, по крайней мере устойчивым последователям Гелуг. Чтоб не смущать неокрепшие умы ))))

----------


## Нико

> Я же тебе говорю: ты видимо не получала от Ринпоче учений линии Джонанг, держателем которых он является, и которые исходят от Долпопы.
> Почему это так - можно только гадать. Думаю, Джецун просто не давал их открыто, по крайней мере устойчивым последователям Гелуг. Чтоб не смущать неокрепшие умы ))))


Да-да, только Джецун почему-то давал неокрепшим умам высшую практику чод, которую на самом деле могут выполнять только личности, обладающие тремя основами пути (хотя бы частично)). 

У самого Ринпоче теперь ничего не выяснишь, по понятным причинам. Но можно спросить у ламы Йонтена Гьялцо, он как раз Джонанг. Что он там даёт людям в плане воззрения? Интересно!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Правильно. Потму что в буддизме быть этого не может.


Что -- правильно, если здесь цитировались, при разъяснениях, данных не только Торчиновым, минимум две монументальных сутры, в которых ЭТО было, есть и будет? : )

----------

Aion (17.05.2015), Tong Po (17.05.2015), Vladiimir (17.05.2015), Балдинг (17.05.2015), Сергей Хос (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ясный свет бессамостен, т.к. зависим от мысленного обозначения.


Во-во, что-то в этом роде я и ожидал: "шелуха и скорлупки" рассудочных умопостроений.
По сути, ты сказала следующее: "обозначаемое мысленно зависит от мысленных обозначений". Стоит ли вообще эта тривиальность того, чтобы ее произносить?

Ты содержательное что-нибудь вообще способна сказать?
Есть *содержательное* описание Ясного света.
Есть *содержательное* описание Атмана.
Они практически совпадают.
В чем отличие?

И не заговаривай мне зубы, не получится )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У самого Ринпоче теперь ничего не выяснишь, по понятным причинам. Но можно спросить у ламы Йонтена Гьялцо, он как раз Джонанг. Что он там даёт людям в плане воззрения? Интересно!


Да, мне тоже интересно. Надо Филолега позвать в тему, он наверняка знает, не помню только какой у него тут ник.
А мы с тобой осенью упустили шанс, профилонили учения ))) хоть записи послушать что ли.

----------

Нико (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Во-во, что-то в этом роде я и ожидал: "шелуха и скорлупки" рассудочных умопостроений.
> По сути, ты сказала следующее: "обозначаемое мысленно зависит от мысленных обозначений". Стоит ли вообще эта тривиальность того, чтобы ее произносить?
> 
> Ты содержательное что-нибудь вообще способна сказать?
> Есть *содержательное* описание Ясного света.
> Есть *содержательное* описание Атмана.
> Они практически совпадают.
> В чем отличие?
> 
> И не заговаривай мне зубы, не получится )))


"Мир полон маленьких нирван" (с). 

Если "практически" совпадают, следуй атману тогда))). Нагарджуна (один из четырёх), узнав об этом, тебя бы побил! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да, мне тоже интересно. Надо Филолега позвать в тему, он наверняка знает, не помню только какой у него тут ник.
> А мы с тобой осенью упустили шанс, профилонили учения ))) хоть записи послушать что ли.


Он Карма Палджор. Давай позовём, что ли, пусть рассеет мрак неведенья! 

Если бы осенью возникла такая тема, я бы специально пошла на учения. Но беда в том, что я данному ламе не очень доверяю))). Вряд ли он там воззрение Долпопы излагает).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Джецун почему-то давал неокрепшим умам высшую практику чод


Чод линии Джонанг? такое есть вообще?
А Калачакру давал?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если "практически" совпадают, следуй атману тогда))).


Ответила бы просто: не знаю, в чем отличие, но верую, что оно есть )))
Так будет честнее.




> Нагарджуна (один из четырёх), узнав об этом, тебя бы побил!


1/4 Нагарджуны меня бы побила ))))
А остальные 3/4?
А тот, который стотры написал? он бы наверное похвалил )))

----------


## Нико

> Чод линии Джонанг? такое есть вообще?
> А Калачакру давал?


Я ж выше писала: чод линии *Ганден*.

А Калачакру давал, но не линии Джонанг, а ту же, что и Далай-лама обычно даёт. Линии Джонанг Калачакру его просили даровать неоднократно, но Ринпоче отказывал под разными предлогами).

----------


## Нико

> Ответила бы просто: не знаю )))
> 
> 
> 1/4 Нагарджуны меня бы побила ))))
> А остальные 3/4?
> А тот, который стотры написал? он бы наверное похвалил )))


Что такое "стотры"? Ты вызываешь у меня подозрения). "Тантрический" Нагарджуна тоже бы побил).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что такое "стотры"? Ты вызываешь у меня подозрения).


А ты меня так просто пугаешь)))

Гимны (стотра) являются одним из жанров классической тибетской литературы.




> Линии Джонанг Калачакру его просили даровать неоднократно, но Ринпоче отказывал под разными предлогами).


Вот о чем я и говорю ))))
Не хотел воззрение Джонанг разъяснять открыто, ясное дело.
Потому ты их от него и не слышала )))

----------

Tong Po (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А ты меня так просто пугаешь)))
> 
> Гимны (стотра) являются одним из жанров классической тибетской литературы.



А, спасибо, просветил глупенькую))). Вишь, люди уже диссеры про стотры защитили, а я до сих пор не знаю, что это "гимны" такие. Ну так, почему тебя не побил бы Нагарджуна-автор-гимнов?)

----------


## Фил

> Да, мне тоже интересно. Надо Филолега позвать в тему, он наверняка знает, не помню только какой у него тут ник.
> А мы с тобой осенью упустили шанс, профилонили учения ))) хоть записи послушать что ли.


Не придет он боюсь. Идите сами к нему, потом расскажете.

----------


## Нико

> Вот о чем я и говорю ))))
> Не хотел воззрение Джонанг разъяснять открыто, ясное дело.
> Потому ты их от него и не слышала )))


А оно тайное, что ли? Ведь "уже написан Вертер"-то....)))) Везде есть, и в сети тоже :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, ясный свет не зависим от причин и условий.


То есть это асамскрита-дхарма.
Первое совпадение с Атманом.




> Но его нельзя назвать совершенно независимым и таким же, как Атман


Частично независимый? ))))
Это что еще за характеристика? конкретный термин можешь дать?




> Это вечный, но постоянно меняющийся ум.


Если вечный, значит, есть некая инварианта.
И понятно, какая именно - это то, что можно назвать "самотождественностью".
Каждый инд. поток ума не может быть в окончательном смысле охарактеризован собственными признаками, поскольку все признаки - из мира относительного, они - кармически обусловлены.
Но по устранении всех кармических следов, то есть по достижении состояния Будды, потоки ума не сливаются воедино.
Чем в таком случае поток ума одного будды отличается от другого? ведь содержательного (качественного) отличия нет.
Отличается тем, что он *просто другой*. Один не тождественен другому просто потому, что он *тождественен лишь себе*.
Вот эта *самотождественноть* и есть то, что позволяет говорить о нем как об Атмане, поскольку это главная характеристика Атмана.
Индуисты же приписывали Атману еще и вещественность. Именно это отрицается в буддизме, но не самотождественность.
Поэтому Атман, о котором говорится в Махапаринирване совпадает с индуистским (и вообще с теистическим) лишь частично. Его там и называют немножко по-другому: Маха-атман. Чтоб не путать)))

----------

Tong Po (17.05.2015), Балдинг (17.05.2015), Серёжка (24.08.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А оно тайное, что ли? Ведь "уже написан Вертер"-то....)))) Везде есть, и в сети тоже


Дело, как ты понимаешь, не в тайности как таковой, а в личной ответственности.
Ну не может человек передавать учение линии и при этом не излагать воззрение ее основателя. Не бывает так.
Поэтому, думаю, Джецун Ринпоче и не давал вам джонанговскую Калачакру. Просто чтоб не смущать )))
А может договорняк какой там был с высшей иерархией. Все же линия маргинальная, мало ли что )))

----------


## Нико

> Дело, как ты понимаешь, не в тайности как таковой, а в личной ответственности.
> Ну не может человек передавать учение линии и при этом не излагать воззрение ее основателя. Не бывает так.
> Поэтому, думаю, Джецун Ринпоче и не давал вам джонанговскую Калачакру. Просто чтоб не смущать )))
> А может договорняк какой там был с высшей иерархией. Все же линия маргинальная, мало ли что )))


Вообще-то Ринпоче был "риме". Но формально в этом воплощении принадлежал Гелуг. И хотя и основал монастырь Джонанг в Шимле при благословлении ЕС Далай-ламы, давал народу не джонаговские учения. А вот что там в этом монастыре изучают, надо бы узнать).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообще-то Ринпоче был "риме". Но формально в этом воплощении принадлежал Гелуг. И хотя и основал монастырь Джонанг в Шимле при благословлении ЕС Далай-ламы, давал народу не джонаговские учения. А вот что там в этом монастыре изучают, надо бы узнать).


Фигасе, как все запутанно.
Я и не знал )))
А кто нынче держатель линии Джонанг, ты не в курсе? ведь монастырь предназначен для сохранения линии, значит, должен быть и держатель, по идее.

----------


## Нико

> Фигасе, как все запутанно.
> Я и не знал )))
> А кто нынче держатель линии Джонанг, ты не в курсе? ведь монастырь предназначен для сохранения линии, значит, должен быть и держатель, по идее.


Чичас -- никто. И явно не лама Йонтен Гьялцо))).  Ну настоятель там какой-то есть, но он не "держатель").

----------


## Нико

> То есть это асамскрита-дхарма.
> Первое совпадение с Атманом.


Ну и что? И шуньята, и мокша тоже асамскрита-дхарма).



> Частично независимый? ))))
> Это что еще за характеристика? конкретный термин можешь дать?


Ну это "минг таг", хорошо тебе знакомый).



> Если вечный, значит, есть некая инварианта.
> И понятно, какая именно - это то, что можно назвать "самотождественностью".


Так мы же раньше базарили тут о том, что именно переходит в будущую жизнь. Я не знаю про "самотождественность", но знаю про три характеристики сознания, который распространяются и на УЯС).




> Каждый инд. поток ума не может быть в окончательном смысле охарактеризован собственными признаками, поскольку все признаки - из мира относительного, они - кармически обусловлены.
> Но по устранении всех кармических следов, то есть по достижении состояния Будды, потоки ума не сливаются воедино.
> Чем в таком случае поток ума одного будды отличается от другого? ведь содержательного (качественного) отличия нет.


Это тоже уже обсуждалось. Я сказала: кармическими связями, и больше ничем.




> Вот эта *самотождественноть* и есть то, что позволяет говорить о нем как об Атмане, поскольку это главная характеристика Атмана.
> Индуисты же приписывали Атману еще и вещественность. Именно это отрицается в буддизме, но не самотождественность.
> Поэтому Атман, о котором говорится в Махапаринирване совпадает с индуистским (и вообще с теистическим) лишь частично. Его там и называют немножко по-другому: Маха-атман. Чтоб не путать)))


rang gi ngo bo, опять же). Или rang gi ngo bo nyi? Возвращаемся к Среднему ламриму? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чичас -- никто. И явно не лама Йонтен Гьялцо))).  Ну настоятель там какой-то есть, но он не "держатель").


то есть линия все же угасла?
зачем тогда монастырь?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну и что? И шуньята, и мокша тоже асамскрита-дхарма).


То-то и оно: рангтонг vs жентонг - разные подходы.
Строгий рангтонг - только гелуг. Поэтому для тебя так не приемлемо то, что я говорю: конфессиональная честь )))




> Это тоже уже обсуждалось. Я сказала: кармическими связями, и больше ни чем.


Не может такого быть.
Это противоречит первой характеристике, кот. ты дала: асамскрита.
Кармические связи характеризуют (на отн. уровне) умы учеников, но не будд.




> Возвращаемся к Среднему ламриму?


Да можно и не возвращаться.
Мы же Сутры тр. поворота обсуждаем, а не ламрим )))

----------


## Нико

> то есть линия все же угасла?
> зачем тогда монастырь?


Ну почему, найдут же перерождение.... :Cool:  Только я не знаю, кто там все эти годы будет регентом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не знаю про "самотождественность"


Конечно, ты не понимаешь про "самотождественность", потому что это и есть принцип жентонг: "пустое-от-иного" = "не-пустое-от-себя-самого".
А из этого очень легко выводится Атман, о котором я говорю.
Для гелугпа (и особенно для гелугма)))) это конечно не приемлемо.
Просто не нужно говорить, что этого нет в буддизме.
Буддизм не исчерпывается школой гелуг.

----------

Aion (17.05.2015), Tong Po (17.05.2015), Балдинг (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну почему, найдут же перерождение.... Только я не знаю, кто там все эти годы будет регентом.


Для передачи нужна живая линия кама, а не просто перерождение.
Так что все это очень странно: либо линия угасла, либо ты чего-то не знаешь вероятнее последнее)

----------


## Нико

> Конечно, ты не понимаешь про "самотождественность", потому что это и есть принцип жентонг: "пустое-от-иного" = "не-пустое-от-себя-самого".
> А из этого очень легко выводится Атман, о котором я говорю.
> Для гелугпа (и особенно для гелугма)))) это конечно не приемлемо.
> Просто не нужно говорить, что этого нет в буддизме.
> Буддизм не исчерпывается школой гелуг.


Главный наезд тут на школу гелуг или на меня?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Главный наезд тут на школу гелуг или на меня?)


да никакого наезда, просто беседуем )))

----------


## Нико

> да никакого наезда, просто беседуем )))


А, хорошо. А то мы с ламой Цонкапой аж испугались :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> то есть линия все же угасла?
> зачем тогда монастырь?


С линией всё нормально, просто видимо, в эмиграции не оказалось влиятельных джонангпинских лам.

----------

Дубинин (17.05.2015), Нико (17.05.2015), Сергей Хос (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А, хорошо. А то мы с ламой Цонкапой аж испугались


Ну и постойте тогда в сторонке ))
А то, ишь: чуть что не ндравится, сразу объявляют небуддизмом: "нет, мол, и быть не может".
Может, просто у вас этого нету ))))

----------


## Нико

> Ну и постойте тогда в сторонке ))


Пока что происходит, постоять? Или вообще постоять?)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пока что происходит, постоять? Или вообще постоять?)))


Вообще постоять, просто, в ряду прочих-разных. ))))

----------


## Нико

> Вообще постоять, просто, в ряду прочих-разных. ))))


Ага, понято. Т.е. как объяснять что-то, так гелуг, а как "необъяснимость и запредельность", так все остальные школы))), согласно твоему мнению.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.05.2015), Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну и постойте тогда в сторонке ))
> А то, ишь: чуть что не ндравится, сразу объявляют небуддизмом: "нет, мол, и быть не может".
> Может, просто у вас этого нету ))))


У нас нету, потому что быть не может  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У нас нету, потому что быть не может


А это уже даже не кукуся-яна, а какая-то кукушка-вада. ))))
Торжествующий крик кукушки ни о чем ))

----------


## Фил

> А это уже даже не кукуся-яна, а какая-то кукушка-вада. ))))
> Торжествующий крик кукушки ни о чем ))


А Вам нравится этернализм, но Вы боитесь себе в этом признаться.

----------

Дубинин (17.05.2015), Нико (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Вам нравится этернализм, но Вы боитесь себе в этом признаться.


Мне нравится учение, сохранившееся в линии школы Ньингма, и я говорю об этом открыто. Называть это "этернелизмом" - результат вашего непонимания сути вопроса.
А вам, последовательному адепту кукуся-яны не пристало выносить суждения. Откуда вы занете, что такое "этернализм"?
Ведь в вашей кукушка-ваде не допустимы никакие дефиниции, можно лишь куковать: "этого нет, этого нет" ))))

----------

Aion (17.05.2015), Vladiimir (17.05.2015), Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Мне нравится учение, сохранившееся в линии школы Ньингма, и я говорю об этом открыто. Называть это "этернелизмом" - результат вашего непонимания сути вопроса.
> А вам, последовательному адепту кукуся-яны не пристало выносить суждения. Откуда вы занете, что такое "этернализм"?
> Ведь в вашей кукушка-ваде допустимо лишь куковать: "этого нет, этого нет" ))))


Это какое-то уничижительное высказывание про всех, у кого нет хосовского ngo bo. Типа, все такие тупые, что даже про "этернализм" не слыхивали).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это какое-то уничижительное высказывание про всех, у кого нет хосовского ngo bo. Типа, все такие тупые, что даже про "этернализм" не слыхивали).


Почему про всех? это адресовано лишь уважаемому Филу и основано на том, как он сам излагает свое воззрение. Его ведь как попросишь изложить что-нибудь содержательно, так сразу отказ - это, мол, не про нас, кукушкавадинов, мы такими глупостями не занимаемся, наше дело - куковать свое "нет-и-быть-не может".
А как "этерналистом" ругать - оно пожалуйста. Почему?
Нет, пусть уж тогда и поступает последовательно: не знаешь и знать не хочешь, так и не говори )))

----------


## Фил

> Мне нравится учение, сохранившееся в линии школы Ньингма, и я говорю об этом открыто. Называть это "этернелизмом" - результат вашего непонимания сути вопроса.
> А вам, последовательному адепту кукуся-яны не пристало выносить суждения. Откуда вы занете, что такое "этернализм"?
> Ведь в вашей кукушка-ваде не допустимы никакие дефиниции, можно лишь куковать: "этого нет, этого нет" ))))


Чего то Вы про меня попутали. 
Мне показалось, что Вы высказываетесь с позиций, что Ньингма - это апогей буддизма. Или не показалось?

А можете объяснить чем атман отличается от этернализма?

----------

Нико (17.05.2015), Сергей Хос (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А можете объяснить чем атман отличается от этернализма?


Фил, дорогой, я, наверное, многовато пишу в этой теме (потому что мне она кажется интересной), и некоторые сообщения вы не замечаете (что вполне естественно).
Я уже вкратце отвечал на этот вопрос. Поэтому, чтоб не повторяться, привожу ссылку на топик:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post705508

Там в конце можете увидеть мое мнение.

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

И кукусяяна - это не моё воззрение. Это воззрение тех, кто вместо того, чтобы честно встретить неизвестность предпочитает ее финализировать некоей Кукусей - зато теперь все можно объяснить.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Я влезу. Атман ничем не отличается от этернализма. Слава буддам и бодхисаттвам, что нас пока не призывают молиться буддийскому атману в лице УЯС, а говорят, что молиться надобно гуру, неотделимому от Дхармакаи. Дхармакая не является никаким атманом.)

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Сергей, Вы нечто постоянно меняющееся называете "постоянным" потому что оно меняется постоянно???
Тогда не надо себя так возвышать. 
Вы просто с другой стороны смотрите, потому что Вам так понятней.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне показалось, что Вы высказываетесь с позиций, что Ньингма - это апогей буддизма. Или не показалось?


Нет, вам показалось.
Есть воззрение, изложенное в сутрах Третьего поворота (и в некоторых шастрах, например, а книгах Асанги-Майтреи).
Там проповедан особый вид пустоты, о которой в определенном смысле можно говорить как о самосущей, поскольку это пустота-от-иного (а не пустота-от-себя, как в праджня-парамитских сутрах).
Называть это воззрение небуддийским нельзя, можно только рассуждать о том, как его интерпретируют разные школы.
В Тибет первоначально пришла линия Шантаракшиты (ее впоследствии стали называть маха-мадхьямака), в которой "непустоте" пустоты уделяется большое внимание.
Эта линия сохранилась в Ньингма и в значительной мере в Кагью.
Лонгченпа (старший современник Цонкапы, кстати. Когда он умер, Цонкапе было около 10 лет), следуя написанному в Лотосовой и других сутрах, дает иерархию этих воззрений (цитату я приводил).
Так что Ньингма - это просто школа, в которой эта линия дошла до нас в живом виде, только и всего.

----------

Aion (17.05.2015), Shus (17.05.2015), Tong Po (17.05.2015), Джнянаваджра (17.07.2015), Дубинин (17.05.2015), Серёжка (24.08.2016), Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, Вы *нечто* постоянно меняющееся называете "постоянным" потому что оно меняется постоянно?


Нет, не потому что меняется, а потому что *нечто*))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхармакая не является никаким атманом.)


Если понимать ее как индивидуальный поток ума ясного света, то является именно атманом.
Вот об этом и говорится в сутре, которую мы обсуждаем.
Просто не таким, как его понимали в индуизме.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, не потому что меняется, а потому что *нечто*))))


Рогообразный предмет? :Kiss:

----------


## Нико

> Если понимать ее как индивидуальный поток ума ясного света, то является именно атманом.
> Вот об этом и говорится в сутре, которую мы обсуждаем.
> Просто не таким, как его понимали в индуизме.


Дхармакая -- это не индивидуальный поток ума ясного света. Это то, во что преобразуется ясный свет по достижении состояния будды. Разницы нет?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> А кто нынче держатель линии Джонанг, ты не в курсе? ведь монастырь предназначен для сохранения линии, значит, должен быть и держатель, по идее.


8) Q: Who is the "head" or "leader" of the Jonangpa?

A: There is no official "head." For the initial 300-years of the Jonangpa, the primary lineage-heir was the master who held the seat of Jomonang and then later Taranatha's Takten Damcho Ling Monastery (Phuntsok Ling). In the mid-17 th century, when the Jonangpa began to settle in the Amdo region of Northeastern Tibet, Dzamthang Tsangwa Monastery was founded by one of Taranatha's disciples Lodro Namgyal, transferring the spiritual authority to Dzamthang. Since the Jonangpa have stationed in Amdo, and since Dzamthang has become their headquarters, although the spiritual authority of the Jonang has not rested on one individual, the abbot of Dzamthang Tsangwa Monastery has historically held great authority and influence within the tradition.

One of Jetsun Taranatha's reincarnations lines finds its origins in Mongolia when the 5th Dalai Lama recognized the 1st Kalkha Jetsun Dhampa. More recently, His Holiness the 14th Dalai Lama appointed the 9th Kalkha Rinpoche to oversee the affairs of the Jonang monastery in Shimla, India called, "Takten Phuntsok Choling." Kalkha Jetsun Dhampa is considered to be the authoritative figure for the Jonangpa in exile and more specifically in India where he lives. Unfortunately, Kalkha Rinpoche has not been permitted to travel to Tibet since he left as a young man and consequently he is not known by many of the Jonangpa in Tibet.

http://www.jonangfoundation.org/faq#8

----------

Нико (17.05.2015), Сергей Хос (17.05.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

текст противоречивый, но разумные зерна есть

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхармакая -- это не индивидуальный поток ума ясного света.


Свой для каждого из существ или общий для всех?
По достижении буддства сливаются воедино или сохраняется индивидуальность?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Рогообразный предмет?


Пустое-от-иного, но не пустое-от-себя.
А уж рогообразный или нет - сама решай ))))

----------


## Shus

> Нет, вам показалось.
> Есть воззрение, изложенное в сутрах Третьего поворота (и в некоторых шастрах, например, а книгах Асанги-Майтреи).
> Там проповедан особый вид пустоты, о которой в определенном смысле можно говорить как о самосущей, поскольку это пустота-от-иного (а не пустота-от-себя, как в праджня-парамитских сутрах).


Скажите, а в ньингма жентонг - это только линия Долпопы или есть другие?

----------


## Балдинг

> А я бы посоветовал хотя бы добавить: "возможно" или лучше: "я не знаю".
> 
> С "атманом" в МПС - это отдельная, обескураживающая всех тема, которая условно называется "Doctrine of the Self in the Nirvāṇa Sūtra". 
> Там действительно говорится о self и eternal, что уже давно пытаются как-то объяснить, хотя объяснять особо-то и нечего - что написано, то написано.
> 
> Вот к примеру:
> In a striking reversal of the usual Buddhist dictum that “all dharmas – phenomena – are non-Self”, the Buddha declares that it is in fact untrue to say that absolutely all dharmas are non-Self, and, in the Dharmakṣema translation, he goes so far as to declare  that “in truth there is the Self [ātman] in all dharmas [phenomena]”. Offering a rare (and seldom quoted) characterisation of what in fact this Self is, the Buddha asserts (in the Tibetan version):
> 
> *“The Self (ātman) is reality (tattva), the Self is permanent (nitya), the Self is virtue (guṇa), the Self is eternal (śāśvatā), the Self is stable (dhruva), the Self is peace (siva).” (Chapter Four, “Grief”*).


Похоже концептуально на онтологический монизм. В общем-то характерный для махаянских взглядов.

----------


## Нико

> Свой для каждого из существ или общий для всех?
> По достижении буддства сливаются воедино или сохраняется индивидуальность?


Гмм. Далай-лама говорит, что не сливаются воедино, а другие говорят, что сливаются). Не могу тут ничем помочь, но, если оставить в силе вопрос о кармических связях, получается, что нет).

----------


## Нико

> Пустое-от-иного, но не пустое-от-себя.
> А уж рогообразный или нет - сама решай ))))


Так много раз же говорилось об этом).

----------


## Фил

> Нет, не потому что меняется, а потому что *нечто*))))


Так это же имя!

----------


## Tong Po

> Гмм. Далай-лама говорит, что не сливаются воедино, а другие говорят, что сливаются). Не могу тут ничем помочь, но, если оставить в силе вопрос о кармических связях, получается, что нет).


По достижении буддства никаких кармических связей нет (у достигшего).

----------

Балдинг (17.05.2015), Сергей Хос (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так это же имя!


"меняется" - тоже имя, и что?

----------

Vladiimir (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> По достижении буддства никаких кармических связей нет (у достигшего).


Это неверно, иначе не было бы истории с Буддой Шакьямуни).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> получается, что нет).


Это и есть само-тождествнность = само-сущесть - атман.
Кстати, помимо этого, есть еще полнота благих качеств, каковые суть преобразованная накопленная добродетель, поскольку очищению подлежит только неблагое, а благое преобразуется.
Так что "пустота" Дхармакаи далеко не пуста.
Об этом, собственно, в гимнах Нагарджуны и говорится )))))

----------


## Tong Po

> Это неверно, иначе не было бы истории с Буддой Шакьямуни).


Это верно, иначе бы Сиддхарха Гаутама не то что Буддой, а, даже и архатом не был.

----------


## Фил

> "меняется" - тоже имя, и что?


"Меняется" можно вообще убрать. Это глагол.
А вот если Вы "нечто" перестанете именовать "нечто" так никакого "нечто" и не будет.
Тут Вы со мной не согласитесь, Вы уже рассуждали на тему чашности Платона. Но у Вас не получится показать, что такой подход не-избыточен. 
Это декорации.

----------


## Нико

> Это верно, иначе бы Сиддхарха Гаутама не то что Буддой, а, даже и архатом не был.


Аргументируйте?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Скажите, а в ньингма жентонг - это только линия Долпопы или есть другие?


Да в сущности из тибетских школ строгий рангтонг - это только линия Гелуг. Остальные - жентонг, просто в линии Долпопы он наиболее радикальный.
Святой человек был, кстати, и очень мощный. Такую "ересь" исповедовал, и горя ему мало ))))

----------

Aion (17.05.2015), Shus (17.05.2015), Tong Po (17.05.2015)

----------


## Балдинг

> [Манджушри] сказал: “Сын Рода, видевший несоединившееся (асанскрита), проникший в [понимание] истинного [и] пребывающий в [нем] не может породить мысль о наивысшем, истинно совершенном Просветлении


Здравствуйте, Сергей. Не подскажете, как понимать "видевший несоединившееся"? "Несоединившееся"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Меняется" можно вообще убрать. Это глагол.


если убрать глагол, останется лишь "нечто" ))))

Подсказка: все совсем исчезнет только если полностью замолчать )))

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Аргументируйте?


???? Вы не в курсе, что будды как и архаты исчёрпывают старую карму (называется "нирвана с остатком"), а новой не создают?

----------

Балдинг (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Здравствуйте, Сергей. Не подскажете, как понимать "видевший несоединившееся"? "Несоединившееся"?


несоединившееся (асанскрита) - это несоставное, не состоящее из частей, а значит, необусловленное причинами.
Например, пустота.
Но смысл, я думаю, тут в том, что увидевший несоединившееся = остановивший движение ума, поскольку составное возникает как результат творческой движухи сознания, прапанча называется.
Успокоение прапанчи и есть покой нирваны.
Как-то так примерно.

----------

Балдинг (17.05.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, вам показалось.
> Есть воззрение, изложенное в сутрах Третьего поворота (и в некоторых шастрах, например, а книгах Асанги-Майтреи).
> Там проповедан особый вид пустоты, о которой в определенном смысле можно говорить как о самосущей, поскольку это пустота-от-иного (а не пустота-от-себя, как в праджня-парамитских сутрах).
> Называть это воззрение небуддийским нельзя, можно только рассуждать о том, как его интерпретируют разные школы.
> В Тибет первоначально пришла линия Шантаракшиты (ее впоследствии стали называть маха-мадхьямака), в которой "непустоте" пустоты уделяется большое внимание.
> Эта линия сохранилась в Ньингма и *в значительной мере в Кагью*.
> Лонгченпа (старший современник Цонкапы, кстати. Когда он умер, Цонкапе было около 10 лет), следуя написанному в Лотосовой и других сутрах, дает иерархию этих воззрений (цитату я приводил).
> Так что Ньингма - это просто школа, в которой эта линия дошла до нас в живом виде, только и всего.


Мадхьямака-сватантрика -Третий Гьялва Кармапа получил от Ламы Кумараджа вместе с Ньинтиг Дзокчэн и линию Мадхьмаки идущей от Шантаракшыты.  С тех пор возрения Мадхьямака-сватантрика являются частью традиции Кагью.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но у Вас не получится показать, что такой подход не-избыточен.


Зато на вашем примере прекрасно видно, что противоположный подход - недостаточен )))

----------


## Нико

> ???? Вы не в курсе, что будды как и архаты исчёрпывают старую карму (называется "нирвана с остатком"), а новой не создают?


Нет, я не про это. Я про то, что уже созданная карма с живыми существами определяет, кого и как будда будет учить в дальнешем). Карма -- вещь упрямая).

----------


## Фил

> Зато на вашем примере прекрасно видно, что противоположный подход - недостаточен )))


Так и живу.
Нет фантазии.

----------

Нико (17.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет, я не про это. Я про то, что уже созданная карма с живыми существами определяет, кого и как будда будет учить в дальнешем). Карма -- вещь упрямая).


Но у достигшего буддства никакой кармы-то нет. Так что не могут "потоки ума" различаться кармическими связями (у будд).

----------

Балдинг (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Абсолютный детерминизм? Не присуще это буддизму, вроде...


Он как бы не абсолютный детерминизм. Про "абсолют" у Хоса спросите). Но, тем не менее, рассмотрим историю, которая происходила в чистых землях, когда будды совещались, когда нисходить в этот мир.... Получилось, что только Будда Шакьямуни изъявил желание, а не другие.... И это означает "иметь кармические связи с живыми существами", хотя сам будда не создаёт новую карму, ввергающую в страдание. Разумеется, нет!

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> предпочитает ее финализировать некоей Кукусей - зато теперь все можно объяснить.


Зря вы так боитесь слов. При правильном использовании от них больше пользы, чем вреда.
А неизвестное никуда не денется, встречи с ним не избежать. Но к этой встрече нужно готовиться - для того и служат слова.
Иначе просто сознание потеряешь, встретившись, заснешь, и все дела. )))

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> ???? Вы не в курсе, что будды как и архаты исчёрпывают старую карму (называется "нирвана с остатком"), а новой не создают?


Говорят, ножка у будды Готамы заболела в силу старой каммы. Да она и сама была старой каммой, фигурально выражаясь.

----------


## Tong Po

> Говорят, ножка у будды Готамы заболела в силу старой каммы. Да она и сама была старой каммой, фигурально выражаясь.


Ну дык я и написал же -"исчерпывают старую карму". Нирвана с остатком называется. А новой - не создают. Так что никаких кармических связей после паринирваны - нет.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну дык я и написал же -"исчерпывают старую карму". Нирвана с остатком называется. А новой - не создают. Так что никаких кармических связей после паринирваны - нет.


А до, а до?)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А до, а до?)))


А До уже пришел и пишет ответ )))))

----------

Tong Po (18.05.2015), Нико (17.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> А до, а до?)))


А чо до-то? Помер и нет связей- и кайи лесом идут..

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А до, а до?)))


А до (в Тушите) - еще не будда, а бодхисаттва. То есть с не до конца очищенной кармой.

----------

Tong Po (18.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А чо до-то? Помер и нет связей- и кайи лесом идут..


Материалиьзму не обучена).

----------


## Нико

> А до (в Тушите) - еще не будда, а бодхисаттва. То есть с не до конца очищенной кармой.


Правда, что ль? И ты склоняешься, что в Тушите или где-то там ещё заседали только бодхисаттвы?

----------


## Балдинг

> Чем то должно отличаться.


Отличается вербальным рациональным обозначением, сходясь в сути.

----------


## Балдинг

> Из твоих слов получается, что воззрения "анатман" и "пратитьясамутпада" придерживается только Гелуг, а остальные школы типа нет (хотя про Сакья ты не знаешь точно, как и про то, что прасангика у Сакья -- вообще что-то вроде нигилизма, т.к. там отрицается даже относительная истина))).
> 
> Из твоих слов также выходит, что буддисты отрицали индуистский атман, но у них был свой, буддийский атман. Так зачем дурить людям мозги? Можно было сказать изначально: "Ребята, у нас тоже есть Атман, всё ок!" Нет же, зачем-то в промежутке Будде надо было изложить праджняпарамиту для "существ со средними способностями", которые не смогли бы постичь учения третьего поворота (суть которых вовсе не в атмане, а в татхагатагарбхе, которая не есть атман))).


Атман разный. Буддизм отрицал атман (со строчной буквы), понимаемый как индивидуальная самость, типа душа. Атман (с заглавной буквы) как последнее вместилище, буддизм, кмк, не отрицал.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Правда, что ль? И ты склоняешься, что в Тушите или где-то там ещё заседали только бодхисаттвы?


Почитай Историю Будона, там столько разных версий приводится, что сам Мара ногу сломит, одна другой экзотичнее ))
Есть, например, такая:

Шакьямитра и другие, которые придерживаются Учения Гухьясамаджи, говорят, что Учитель, когда практиковал аскетизм, оставил свой земной остов на берегах реки Неранджары и в своей духовной форме вознесся на небеса Акаништхи, где стал Буддой в форме Тела Блаженства. Затем дух снова снизошел в тело, утомленное эпитимией, и после того были совершены другие деяния — прибытие в Бодхиманду и т.д. Следовательно, говоря вместе с названными авторитетами, к деяниям, предшествующим практике аскетизма, следует относиться как к деяниям бодхисаттвы, а к тем, которые совершены потом, как к деяниям Будды.

А в Лалитавистаре просто говорится, что в Тушите он был еще бодхисаттвой:

За двенадцать лет до того, как Бодхисаттва должен был войти в чрево (своей матери), сыновья божеств — дэвапутры, приняв чудесно вид брахманов, заявили громко, что если бы (Бодхисаттва) был зачат в чреве способом, который должен быть описан ниже, он стал бы Великим правителем (чакравартираджа) или Буддой, наделенным характерными чертами и признаками (сверхчеловека) . И (другие подобные боги) обратились к пратьекабуддам (в Джамбудвипе) следующим образом: — Через двенадцать лет Бодхисаттва будет зачат в чреве; поэтому вы должны покинуть эту землю, (так как вам нечего больше делать).

Короче, есть из чего выбирать )))
Прям как с атманом ))

----------

Tong Po (18.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (19.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Материльялизму не обучена).


Так это у вас как в Советском прошлом: "он никогда не умрёт-он будет вечно жить в памяти потомков..". Кармы нет (у будд после смерти)- токмо потомки- выцарапывают огрызки некого здесь и сейчас- никогда не уходящего.. и трактуют тексты- согласно эпохи своей))

----------


## Балдинг

> В таком случае буддийские школы признающие "атман" (самобытие) становятся разновидностью теистических учений (деистических, пантеистических) пусть и очень витиеватыми. 
> Это совершенно неинтересно и зачем это изучать?
> Но я уверен, что так быть не может.
> Не стоило бы городить огород из-за заезженной теистической идеи и создавать еще одну секточку.
> А если это так - то это просто грустно и не заслуживает внимания.


Шуньята (пустота) ((последнее вместилище)) -> Атман (безначальное самосущее всепронзающее) ((последнее вместилище)). Речь в теме идет, кяп, не об индивидуальном атмане (сиречь душа).

----------


## Shus

> Да в сущности из тибетских школ строгий рангтонг - это только линия Гелуг. Остальные - жентонг, просто в линии Долпопы он наиболее радикальный.
> Святой человек был, кстати, и очень мощный. Такую "ересь" исповедовал, и горя ему мало ))))


Спасибо.
Что-то у меня всякие сомнения-раздумья стали появляться (надо почитать кое-что, как будет время)...
Дело в том, что по крайней мере в конце 6-го - середине 7-го веков (начало заката индийского буддизма, перед его "отступлением" в Бенгалию) настоятелями Наланды были известные учителя йогачары (как я понял - "классической").

----------


## Shus

.....

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну дык я и написал же -"исчерпывают старую карму". Нирвана с остатком называется. А новой - не создают. Так что никаких кармических связей после паринирваны - нет.


Поправились. А сперьва писали вот так:



> *По достижении буддства* никаких *кармических связей нет* (у достигшего).

----------


## До

> Перевод на русский, действительно, не вполне точен по словам, что очень странно, ибо слова -- проще некуда...
> 
> И еще, о добрый сын! Изначальная обитель жизни и смерти бывает двух видов. Первый - это “неведение”, второй - прилипание к тому, что существует. Между ними - горести рождений, старости, болезней и смертей. Это называется - “Срединный Путь”. Этот Срединный Путь воистину сокрушает рождение и смерть. Потому-то он и называется Срединным. Потому-то учение Срединного Пути и называется природой будды. *Таким образом, природа будды вечна, блаженна, обладает атманом и чиста.* Ни одно существо не может увидеть ее. Поэтому нет ни вечности, ни блаженства, ни атмана, ни чистоты. Природа будды не является не-вечной, не-блаженной, анатманной и не-чистой.
> Перевод с комментариями Шведовского Ф.В. Под редакцией Т.П. Григорьевой. М., 2004. С. 64-68. 
> Этот перевод выполнен не с китайского, а с английского перевода Ямамото Ко:сё: (1999-2000).


В предисловии Шведовский пишет, что опирался на нарботки _Г.М. Бонгарда-Левина_ (тоже знаток инглиша) и его сотрудников по переводу фрагментов сутры.




> Вот англоязычный аналог этого периода:
> 
> "Also, next, O good man! There are two kinds of original abode of birth and death. The one is ignorance, and the other is clinging to what exists. In between [these] two are the sufferings of birth, old age, illness and death. We call this the Middle Path. This Middle Path well destroys birth and death. That is why we say "Middle". That is why we call the teaching of the Middle Path the Buddha-Nature. *Therefore, the Buddha-Nature is the Eternal, Bliss, the Self, and the Pure.* All beings do not see this. Hence there is [for them] no Eternity, no Bliss, no Self, and no Purity. The Buddha-Nature is not non-Eternal, not non-Bliss, not non-Self, and not non-Purity.Translated into English by Kosho Yamamoto, 1973
> from Dharmakshema’s Chinese version.


Не совсем, это вариант с дополнительным слоем искажений внесенных _Dr. Tony Page_. Вот оригинальный текст _Kosho Yamamoto_:



Разница, например, юмористическая замена "_self_" на "_the Self_".

----------

Нико (17.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Зря вы так боитесь слов. При правильном использовании от них больше пользы, чем вреда.
> А неизвестное никуда не денется, встречи с ним не избежать. Но к этой встрече нужно готовиться - для того и служат слова.
> Иначе просто сознание потеряешь, встретившись, заснешь, и все дела. )))


Т.е. необходимость в жентонге исключительно эстетическая?

----------

Нико (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. необходимость в жентонге исключительно эстетическая?


Конечно, эстетическая. Ибо были существа с менее чем средними способностями, которых хватал инсульт от учений второго поворота.)

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо.
> Что-то у меня всякие сомнения-раздумья стали появляться (надо почитать кое-что, как будет время)...
> Дело в том, что по крайней мере в конце 6-го - середине 7-го веков (начало заката индийского буддизма, перед его "отступлением" в Бенгалию) настоятелями Наланды были известные учителя йогачары (как я понял - "классической").


Ещё можно предоставить список тех наставников, которые обучались в Наланде). Он доввольно широк).

----------

Shus (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. необходимость в жентонге исключительно эстетическая?


откуда такой вывод?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В предисловии Шведовский пишет


А мне как-то на Дхарма.орг попадались большие фрагменты Махапаринирваны в переводе кого-то из основных участников, то ли test, то ли КИ (я их путаю все время))).
У вас не сохранилось ссылочки часом? интересно посмотреть, как там сделано.

----------


## Нико

> откуда такой вывод?


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Shus

> В предисловии Шведовский пишет, что опирался на нарботки _Г.М. Бонгарда-Левина_ (тоже знаток инглиша) и его сотрудников по переводу фрагментов сутры.
> Не совсем, это вариант с дополнительным слоем искажений внесенных _Dr. Tony Page_. Вот оригинальный текст _Kosho Yamamoto_:
> Разница, например, юмористическая замена "_self_" на "_the Self_".


Трубникова приводит фрагментарно китайский вариант из Тайсе со своими комментариями (выше в теме иероглифы оттуда). 
Там без юмора. :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (17.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> откуда такой вывод?


Если все слова все равно об одном и том же?

----------


## До

> интересно посмотреть, как там сделано.


Там нет этой главы.




> Трубникова приводит фрагментарно китайский вариант из Тайсе со своими комментариями (выше в теме иероглифы оттуда).


До иероглифов я ещё не дочитал этот тред. Но, вот я нашел это место, если кому-то интересно:

http://tripitaka.cbeta.org/ko/T12n0374_027

[0523c10] 「復次善男子！生死本際，凡有二種：一者無明，二者有愛。是二中間，則有生老病死之苦，是名中道，如是中道能破生死，故名為中。以是義故，中道之法名為佛性，是故佛性常樂我淨。以諸眾生不能見故，無常無樂、無我無淨，佛性實非無常無樂、無我無淨。

BKBDJ приводит такой список соответствий для 我: Skt. aham, ahaṃ-kāra, pudgala, puruṣa; atta, asmad, asmākam, asmi, aha, ahu, ātmaka, ātma-grāha, ātma-dṛṣṭi, ātmīya, janman, jña, pumāṃs, mad, madīya, mama, mamâtmika, māmaka, me, sattva, sattva-vastu, sva; Tib. bdag.

В принципе, даже в чтении _атман_ ничего антибуддийского не будет, если вложить правильный смысл.

----------

Нико (17.05.2015), Сергей Хос (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если все слова все равно об одном и том же?


Не, у Хоса слова не об одном и том же, ибо он свято верит в свои источники. А остальные.... не так цветисты, хотя истина, конечно же, запредельна и т.д.

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Если все слова все равно об одном и том же?


Если это так, то все спорщики прошлого, позорные болтуны- да-же и не планирующие достичь ихней нирваны. т.к. иначе в рантонге или жентонге была бы фишка- указывая на которую оппонент говорил-бы- вот что мешало тебе в  конце не отвергать и не следовать..и оба счастливо после прибывали-бы в нирване- согласившись бы на верном варианте.

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если все слова все равно об одном и том же?


святое неразличение кукушкавадина ))))

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Если это так, то все спорщики прошлого, позорные болтуны- да-же и не планирующие достичь ихней нирваны. т.к. иначе в рантонге или жентонге была бы фишка- указывая на которую оппонент говорил-бы- вот что мешало тебе в  конце не отвергать и не следовать..и оба счастливо после прибывали-бы в нирване- согласившись бы на верном варианте.


А так и есть. Прасангики на это оппонентам и указывали.
Что нафлудили с три короба, а в результате - пшик.

----------

Нико (17.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не, у Хоса слова не об одном и том же, ибо он свято верит в свои источники. А остальные.... не так цветисты, хотя истина, конечно же, запредельна и т.д.


Источники это конечно хорошо.
А ну как Царь - ненастояший?

----------


## Shus

> .......


T12n0374_p0523a02(00)║爾時世尊告師子吼菩薩摩訶薩言。善男子。
 T12n0374_p0523a03(00)║汝若欲問今可隨意。
 T12n0374_p0523a04(09)║師子吼菩薩摩訶薩白佛言。世尊。云何為佛性。以何義故。
 T12n0374_p0523a05(03)║名為佛性。何故復名常樂我淨。
 T12n0374_p0523a06(08)║若一切眾生有佛性者。何故不見一切眾生所有佛性。
 T12n0374_p0523a07(04)║十住菩薩住何等法不了了見。佛住何等法而了了見。
 T12n0374_p0523a08(00)║十住菩薩以何等眼不了了見。
 T12n0374_p0523a09(05)║佛以何眼而了了見。
Здесь в вопросе бодхисаттвы по имени Львиный рык 師子吼, Сисико:, высказано главное положение: все существа обладают «природой будды». Далее Львиный рык ставит несколько вопросов.

1) Что такое «природа будды» и почему она называется именно «природой»?
Сочетание «природа будды» 仏性, буссё:, служит переводом санскритского «буддхата» («буддовость», свойство быть просветленным). Важно иметь в виду и значение слова 性в китайской философский традиции. Обычно для него приводят определение Сюнь-цзы (IV–III в. до н.э.): «К природе (性, кит. син, яп. сё :Smilie:  относится то, что я не способен сотворить, но могу изменить. К чувственности (情, кит. цин, яп. сэй) относится то, чем я не обладаю [изначально], но то, что я могу сотворить» [Кобзев А.И. Учение Ван Янмина и классическая китайская философия. М.,1983. С. 131]. Важно, что от человека не зависит, обладать или не обладать какой-либо природой вообще, а не только «природой будды».

2) Почему «природе будды» приписывают именно такие четыре свойства: *«вечность», «блаженство», «самость» и «чистоту» 常楽我浄,* яп. дзё:-раку-га-дзё:?
Иногда третий знак в этом сочетании заменяется на 自, дзи. Эти свойства противоположны главным свойствам нашего мира: непостоянству, страданию, отсутствию самости, а также замутненности, помраченности. Итак, «природа будды» в человеке — то, что полностью отлично и от его собственных чувств, и от обыденного сознания, и от опыта, который выстраивает это сознание.
Особенно спорным выглядит третье свойство «природы будды» — «самость». Ведь буддийское учение в целом строится на отрицании «Атмана», вечной неизменной «души». Противники учения о «природе будды» часто строили свою критику на том, что учение это искажает буддийскую Дхарму или вовсе не принадлежит к ней. 

3) Почему «природу будды» не видят в себе обычные живые существа?
Здесь и ниже «видение» 見, кэн, не означает именно зрительного восприятия. Речь идет о том, что живые существа обладают этой скрытой природой, но никак не ощущают ее.   

4) Почему ее не видят бодхисаттвы, проходящие путь подвижничества по «десяти ступеням» (=«землям»)?
См. Игнатович А.Н. «Десять ступеней бодхисаттвы» (на материале сутры «Цзиньгуанмин-цзюйшэ-ванцзин»). Речь идет о бодхисаттвах, еще не достигших полного совершенства.
5) Почему Будда может видеть эту природу?



> В принципе, даже в чтении _атман_ ничего антибуддийского не будет, если вложить правильный смысл.


А что-там можно вложить смысл? Самость она и есть самость (The Self).

Кстати насчет 


> Не совсем, это вариант с дополнительным слоем искажений внесенных Dr. Tony Page. Вот оригинальный текст Kosho Yamamoto:.....


Почему искажений? Перевод Ямомото вроде бы считался слабым.
Пэйдж его редактировал по Тайсе, насколько мне известно.
У меня на книжке так написано: Edited, revised and copyright by Dr. Tony Page, 2007. 

А ниже: PDF e-book created by do1@yandex.ru, 2007. :Smilie:  (респект)

----------

Aion (18.05.2015), Tong Po (18.05.2015), Vladiimir (17.05.2015), Айвар (18.05.2015), Дубинин (17.05.2015), Сергей Хос (18.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Источники это конечно хорошо.
> А ну как Царь - ненастояший?


Мне вот Shus в этом плане больше нравится. Ибо он приводит китайский язык, иероглифы, которые мало кто из нас знает, и фиг кто разберёт, настоящий ли был царь).

----------

Shus (17.05.2015), Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Мне вот Shus в этом плане больше нравится. Ибо он приводит китайский язык, иероглифы, которые мало кто из нас знает, и фиг кто разберёт, настоящий ли был царь).


Ну во-первых я выше перевод этого же самого приводил, во-вторых Юй Кан это же прокомментировал, ну а для Вас персонально Хос привел цитату на тибетском.

Ну наконец, что тут такого нового в теме написано? Полно всяких работ буддологических о "природе будды" и ранних сутрах на эту тему.

----------


## Нико

> Ну во-первых я выше перевод этого же самого приводил, во-вторых Юй Кан это же прокомментировал, ну а для Вас персонально Хос привел цитату на тибетском.
> 
> Ну наконец, что тут такого нового в теме написано? Полно всяких работ буддологических о "природе будды" и ранних сутрах на эту тему.


bdag (тиб.) имеет множество смыслов.

----------


## До

> А что-там можно вложить смысл? Самость она и есть самость (The Self).


Возможна игра слов (обычная для махаянских сутр) и прочие рассуждения, почему _природа будды_ названа атманом.

Например, скандхи не вечны, а татхата (=_dhammaniyāma_) вечна - приходят татхагаты или нет, она остаётся неизменной. Неизменность признак атмана, то что обладает им можно _фигурально выражаясь_ назвать атманом.

Кроме того, там не только природа будды названа атманом, но и рождение, старость, болезни и смерть названы _срединным путём_. Если нет ошибки перевода (на китайском то же самое, на сколько я могу судить), то тут явно не прямой смысл и текст требует разъяснения.




> Кстати насчет [...]
> Почему искажений? Перевод Ямомото вроде бы считался слабым.
> Пэйдж его редактировал по Тайсе, насколько мне известно.


_Dr. Tony Page_ мне сказал, что правил только грамматику и стиль.

----------

Aion (18.05.2015), Shus (17.05.2015), Tong Po (18.05.2015), Дубинин (17.05.2015), Нико (17.05.2015), Сергей Хос (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Например, скандхи не вечны, а татхата (=_dhammaniyāma_) вечна - приходят татхагаты или нет, она остаётся неизменной. Неизменность признак атмана, то что обладает им можно _фигурально выражаясь_ назвать атманом.


Я бы рискнула предположить, что "неизменность" в данном контексте действительно выдвинута как противоположность рождению, болезням, старости и смерти. И она не является "неизменностью" самой-по-себе.

----------

Фил (17.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Возможна игра слов (обычная для махаянских сутр) и прочие рассуждения, почему _природа будды_ названа атманом.
> Например, скандхи не вечны, а татхата (=_dhammaniyāma_) вечна - приходят татхагаты или нет, она остаётся неизменной. Неизменность признак атмана, то что обладает им можно _фигурально выражаясь_ назвать атманом.
> Кроме того, там не только природа будды названа атманом, но и рождение, старость, болезни и смерть названы _срединным путём_. Если нет ошибки перевода (на китайском то же самое, на сколько я могу судить), то тут явно не прямой смысл и текст требует разъяснения.


Выше приводил перевод из китайского словаря: этот пост, потом Юй Кан комментировал по переводу.
С "самостью"-то все однозначно, а вот "атман" мне тоже не нравится. Здесь он звучит, кмк, двусмысленно и провокативно. 




> _Dr. Tony Page_ мне сказал, что правил только грамматику и стиль.


Наверное я, что-то напутал. Читал несколько его статей (с сайта) и как-то отложилось, что он работал и с оригиналом. Возможно, что это не так.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Например, скандхи не вечны, а татхата (=_dhammaniyāma_) вечна - приходят татхагаты или нет, она остаётся неизменной. Неизменность признак атмана, то что обладает им можно _фигурально выражаясь_ назвать атманом.


Данную сутру вряд ли можно так интерпретировать, поскольку татхагатагарбха, о которой в ней говорится как об атмане, представляет собой, по сути, центральный, интегрирующий принцип личности, причем каждой отдельной (каждого эмпирического индивида, каждого из ЖС).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Выше приводил перевод из китайского словаря: этот пост, потом Юй Кан комментировал по переводу.
> С "самостью"-то все однозначно, а вот "атман" мне тоже не нравится. Здесь он звучит, кмк, двусмысленно и провокативно.


Чего такого однозначного с _самостью_, уводящей зачем-то к Юнгу, если не к Фрейду? : )
И ничего провокативного в честном : ) _атмане_ (см. ещё раз комментарий Торчинова, как и процитированный мною фрагмент статьи 我 из кит. будд. словаря?) нет. Если, конечно, не подходить к этому сугубо предвзято... Тем паче, что в будд. текстах/переводах "самость" сплошь и рядом используется как синоним "я"/"эго"/_атман_.

Просто для справки -- из Даля:
Самость ж. личность, самоличность, одноличность, подлинность; истость, и || самостоятельность и стойкость. Доказать самость подсудимого. Самостию своею он отстоял дело. || Индивидуальность.
И -- мои извинения -- ещё раз: Будда Готама ничего не утверждал касательно существования или несуществования атмана. О чём есть не только у Торчинова, но не раз обсуждалось и в БФ...

Наконец, к примеру, пал. _саббе дхамма анатта_ означает "все вещи/состояния обусловленны", т.е. говорится об отсутствии у дхамм не "я"/эго, но -- необусловленности.
При этом единственной необусловленной дхаммой в ПК признаётся ниббана/нирвана. Но если говорить о природе будды как потенциальной способности любого чувствующего существа достигнуть пробуждения/освобождения (а ничем иным она, убеждён, быть и не может), то она также необусловленна или -- в свете этого абзаца -- атманна : ).

(А моё удивление касательно перевода на русский того фрагмента из Махапаринирвана сутры относится в первую очередь к тому, что употребив, всё же, слово _анатманна_ ("является анатманной"), перед этим переводчик зачем-то прибегнул к нелепому "обладает атманом". Ну вот как являющееся атманом, может ещё и _обладать атманом_? %)

----------

Shus (18.05.2015), Tong Po (18.05.2015), Айвар (18.05.2015), Балдинг (18.05.2015), Сергей Хос (18.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Данную сутру вряд ли можно так интерпретировать, поскольку татхагатагарбха, о которой в ней говорится как об атмане, представляет собой, по сути, центральный, интегрирующий принцип личности, причем каждой отдельной (каждого эмпирического индивида, каждого из ЖС).


"Мы рождены, чтоб атман сделать былью"))))

Зачем ты так настаиваешь на своём, когда все комментарии говорят об обратном?)

----------

Фил (18.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зачем ты так настаиваешь на своём, когда все комментарии говорят об обратном?)


Какие именно комментарии говорят об обратном? Видимо, я что-то пропустил, уточни, плз.
Мне, например, представляется весьма внятным комментарий Торчинова, кот. привел Юй Кан. По-моему, он говорит практически то же, что и я, только более развернуто и аргументированно. Как и положено профессору ))))

----------


## Нико

> Какие именно комментарии говорят об обратном? Видимо, я что-то пропустил, уточни, плз.
> Мне, например, представляется весьма внятным комментарий Торчинова, кот. привел Юй Кан. По-моему, он говоит то же, что и я.


Я, как всегда, скучно и уныло, противопоставляю комментарии уважаемого Торчинова (о взглядах которого до сих пор имею довольно смутное представление, ибо они расплывчаты), комментариям Далай-ламы, который не боится высказывать свою предельно точную точку зрения на эти вопросы. И в какой лагерь мне идти предлагаете?)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я, как всегда, скучно и уныло


Ты пишешь: "все комментарии говорят об обратном", и при этом не приводишь ни одного конкретно.
Действительно, "как всегда, скучно и уныло".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> противопоставляю комментарии уважаемого Торчинова комментариям Далай-ламы, который не боится высказывать свою предельно точную точку зрения на эти вопросы.


Ну конечно же Далай-лама не боится высказывать свою предельно точную точку зрения на эти вопросы. Например, такую:

Однако нет ничего похожего, что было бы противоположно уму ясного света, и поэтому *[индивидуальный] ум ясного света не заканчивается, и личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света, также не имеет конца.* Несмотря на то что привычки искажённого познания могут завершиться, нет причин прекращения ума ясного света.
Таким образом, *в буддизме есть две точки зрения*: одна состоит в том, что личность имеет конец, *а другая – в том, что у неё (у личности) нет конца.*
Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV
Ноттингем, Англия, 26 мая 2008 года

Еще раз: *личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света, не имеет конца.*

Он сказал "личность"!
"Личность", Карл!

Что бы ты там не думала, но не имеющий прекращения ум ясного света, являющийся основой для обозначения категории "личность", то есть личность, не имеющая конца, *по смыслу* есть не что иное, как атман, именно в том значении, о котором говорит Торчинов.

Желаешь зажмуриваться на очевидное? твое дело. Просто тогда не интересно разговаривать.
Никаких реальных аргументов, кроме как "нет потому что быть не может" ты так и не привела за все 12 страниц беседы.

----------

Aion (18.05.2015), Legba (18.05.2015), Tong Po (18.05.2015), Айвар (18.05.2015), Денис Евгеньев (18.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> А до, а до?)))


А "до" он не будда.

----------


## Tong Po

> Поправились. А сперьва писали вот так:


Не поправился - Вы ж не этот пост комментировали, а следующий. А этом я просто редуцировал, то есть сократил, а когда мой собеседник не понял  - уточнил.

----------


## Фил

> святое неразличение кукушкавадина ))))


Вы же не делитесь своим способом различения.
Я кстати прочитал ЕСДЛ по поводу дзогчен. Там же все не так как у Вас?

----------

Нико (18.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> ..... И в какой лагерь мне идти предлагаете?)))


Вот Ваш лагерь!

Есть такое могучее движение Критический буддизм, которое считает:
"Поскольку учение о Татхагатагарбхе является теоретической основой практически всей дальневосточной буддийской традиции (школы Хуаянь/Кэгон, Тяньтай/Тэндай, Чань/Дзэн), то критический буддизм отвергает, по существу, всю её как неподлинную и еретическую. К «чистому» и «подлинному» буддизму он относит только учения Тхеравады, Праджня-парамиты, мадхьямаку Нагарджуны и некоторые тексты йогачары."А причина - как раз взгляды, изложенные в этих сутрах (Махапаринирвана, Татхагатагарбха, Шрималадеви и пр.). Обвинения те же: атман, этернализм и пр. ересь.

Только до вступления в их ряды надо ответить на вопрос по спору в данной теме: против чего выступают эти люди, если в этих сутрах "атмана нет"?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.05.2015), Tong Po (18.05.2015), Фил (18.05.2015)

----------


## Морис

Махатхеро Анандамайтрея

Из выступления на ежегодной конференции Британского Буддийского Общества, Лондон, 1 сентября 1973 года

Возникает вопрос: «Как можно постичь ниббана-дхату?» В соответствии с учением Тхеравады постичь ниббана-дхату можно тремя путями, именуемыми агама-сиддхи, анумейя-сиддхи и пачакка-сиддхи. Первый, агама-сиддхи, означает постижение ниббана-дхату через изучение священных писаний. В «Итивуттаке» по этому поводу говорится: «Там существует, о друзья, нерожденное, неставшее, несозданное, несоставное. Если, о друзья, не было бы этого нерожденного, неставшего, несозданного, несоставного, то не имелось бы совсем никакой надежды рожденному, созданному, ставшему, составному». Однажды царь повстречал монахиню, достигшую арахантства, и спросил ее, что случается с арахантом, совершенным святым, после его смерти?
Монахиня ответила: 
- Позвольте, Ваше величество, задать вам встречный вопрос, и если он покажется вам уместным, то, пожалуйста, ответьте. Есть ли у вас во дворце счетовод, казначей или какой-нибудь чиновник, хорошо владеющий счетом, который мог бы подсчитать количество песка в Ганге, который мог бы точно указать число песчинок в этой великой реке? 
- Такого у меня нет, Достопочтенная, - отвечал царь. 
- А может быть, о царь, у вас есть, счетовод или математик, который мог бы измерить, сколько воды в великом океане и точно доложить, сколько капель воды он содержит? 
- И такого нет, - отвечал царь.
- Отчего же? - спросила монахиня. - Оттого что великий океан глубок, неизмерим и непостижим. 
- Так же и с существом, достигшим нирваны, – существо это глубоко, неизмеримо и непостижимо, - сказала монахиня. 
Тогда царь отправился к Будде и рассказал ему о произошедшем разговоре. Будда ответил: «Если бы ты, царь, пришел с этим вопросом сначала ко мне, я дал бы такой же ответ. О царь, эта монахиня прекрасно обучена и очень мудра».
*Вы можете понять из этой сутры, что человек, достигший совершенной ниббана-дхату, не уничтожается и не аннигилируется*. Его природа после смерти – анупадишеса-ниббана-дхату, она не может быть выражена словами и не может быть описана положительными, в лингвистическом смысле, определениями, потому как положительные определения[1] - это слова, ограниченные обусловленными и составными явлениями. Подобными определениями могут быть выражены только состояния, из которых состоит наш феноменальный мир.
Таким образом, постижение ниббана-дхату за счет изучения священных писаний называют агама-сиддхи, пониманием через изучение священных писаний. Анумейя-сиддхи – это логически выведенное знание. У всего есть противоположная сторона. Противоположность болезни – здоровье, противоположность жары – холод, противоположность тьмы – свет. Точно так же сансара, цикл перевоплощений в мире иллюзий, должна иметь свою противоположность, ниббана-дхату, единственную реальность.
Используя знания, полученные этими двумя путями, т.е. духовное знание и логический анализ, искатель приходит к пониманию того, что существует некое совершенное, умиротворенное состояние, реальность, надежда для страдающих смертных. Тогда он на деле следует путем, ведущим к этому состоянию, путем, обнаруженном и объясненном Буддой и, как следствие, постигает четыре благородные истины, воспринимает ниббана-дхату раскрывшимся духовным зрением, постигает и испытывает ее. Постижение ниббана-дхату на собственном опыте называется пачакка-сиддхи. Наконец, вы должны понять, что ниббана-дхату, разъясненная Буддой как цель идущего по Пути, не является небытием, но является состоянием, подлежащим постижению и переживанию на собственном опыте, действительностью, единственной реальностью. 
Ниббана-паранам сукхам

----------

Tong Po (18.05.2015), Сергей Хос (18.05.2015)

----------


## Морис

Тхеравада, переводится как «Учение старейшин», то есть это комментаторская линия, а не линия сутр, поэтому нужно смотреть комментарии данной традиции, или тех, кто опирается на комментарии. 

Помимо Анандамайтреи, Валпола Рахула и бхикку Кхантипало, придерживаются взгляда на анупадисеса ниббану, как на опыт, который нельзя ни утверждать, ни отрицать, вроде бы такой-же подход и у Нагарджуны. Бхикку Тханиссаро, придерживается взгляда бескачественного сознания, в Висуддхимагге утверждается реальность анупадисеса ниббаны. То есть сама по себе традиция не позиционирует себя как нечто материалистическое, сам то Будда в своё время отверг позицию материалистов.

----------


## Фил

> Только до вступления в их ряды надо ответить на вопрос по спору в данной теме: против чего выступают эти люди, если в этих сутрах "атмана нет"?


Вот представьте ситуацию.
Переводите Вы переводите какую-то сутру и вдруг (внезапно) встречается словосочетание
"батарея центрального отопления". 
Тут возможно следующее:
1. Вы неправильно перевели
2. Вы перевели правильно, но неправильно поняли
3. Вы перевели правильно, но неправильно понял тот, кто эту сутру записывал
4. Тот кто эту сутру записывал, все записал правильно, но имел в виду что-то другое.

Почему? Потому в что в древней сутре не может быть словосочетания 
"батарея центрального отопления" и если что-то похожее есть, то означает оно явно что-то другое, а не это



Или же, можно изменить всю философию и перестроить её вокруг "батареи центрального отопления"

Так вот "атман" в буддийской сутре, это хуже, чем "батарея центрального отопления"  :Smilie:

----------


## Морис

> Так вот "атман" это хуже, чем "батарея центрального отопления"


Почему то кажется что в Вас материалист сопротивляется, причём это проглядывается как борющийся, Вы раньше писали что успокоены в плане различных взглядов, но читая Ваши сообщения, в них видится какое-то противление иным взглядам, желание продвижения материальных взглядов. Но я рад буду ошибиться, если это не так. Сам то Благословенный в своё время отверг позицию материалистов.

Вы случайно не участник под ником Фикус на Дхарма орге?

----------

Фил (18.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Почему то кажется что в Вас материалист сопротивляется, причём это проглядывается как борющийся, Вы раньше писали что успокоены в плане различных взглядов, но читая Ваши сообщения, в них видится какое-то противление иным взглядам, желание продвижения материальных взглядов. Но я рад буду ошибиться, если это не так. Сам то Благословенный в своё время отверг позицию материалистов.


А при чем здесь материализм? Я совершенно не материалист, потому что позиция материалистов также догматична.
Я не приемлю догм, только и всего.
И каким-то новым взглядам я могу противиться, только если они безосновательно утверждаются в качестве догмы.
Называйте эти взгляды "предположение", "гипотеза" - никаких проблем  :Smilie: 





> Вы случайно не участник под ником Фикус на Дхарма орге?


Нет, я не Фикус! Я там даже не зарегистрирован  :Smilie: 


Вот видите, даже Вы каким-то образом уловили в моих сообщениях "продвижение взглядов материалистов".
(Прямо как Иешуа Га-Ноцри посмотрел в блокнот Леввея Матвея, и ужаснулся что тот записывает совершенно не то, что он говорит!)
Но я слава Будде - жив, и могу сказать, что это не так.
А что говорить о сутрах 1000 летней давности?
Все 4 Нагарджуны уже не восстанут, только в могиле переворачиваются, наверное  :Smilie:

----------

Морис (18.05.2015), Нико (18.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Вот представьте ситуацию.
> Переводите Вы переводите какую-то сутру и вдруг (внезапно) встречается словосочетание.....


Дело в том Фил, что это здесь в теме свели все к обсуждению "словосочетания".
А в самих сутрах (даже без всякого словосочетания) есть еще и "идея": надмирная, извечная и всеобъемлющая "природа будды". Можно сколько угодно обсуждать термины, но контекст именно такой. Кстати извечность и всеобъемлющая природа будды, а так же возможность достижения буддовости всем и каждым - это одна из основных идей Сутры Лотоса, хотя там нет "словосочетания" типа "атман" или "самость". 

-------
Вы не любите историю, но все же напомню, что "природа будды" - это конечный процесс эволюции (в части углубления и детализации) взглядов махасангхиков-локоттаравадинов. И уже в самой древней (по сути первой, т.е. корневой) махаянской праджняпарамитской сутре Ашатасахсрике впервые появляется понятия, связанные с этой концепцией.

А вот в базовой для шуньятавады Муламадхьямака-карике нет никаких ссылок на ранние сутры (праджняпарамиту и бохисатваяну). Два истины постулируются на основании канонической Каччаянаготта-сутты, а идея шуньты развивается на основе абхидхармического контекста.
Как шуньятавада "сходились" с праджняпарамитой и бодхисатваяной - это отдельная тема.

----------

Дубинин (18.05.2015), Фил (18.05.2015)

----------


## Морис

> А что говорить о сутрах 1000 летней давности?
> Все 4 Нагарджуны уже не восстанут, только в могиле переворачиваются, наверное


Главное чтобы практический опыт был, тексты нирвану (ниббану) характеризуют как: «Угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества: вот что называется ниббаной».

То есть ум свободный от загрязнений, свободный от чувственных привязанностей+если есть ещё безмерные состояния ума, то вообще замечательно. 

Такие характеристики, вроде бы являются общими для разных направлений и школ буддизма.

----------

Фил (18.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Дело в том Фил, что это здесь в теме свели все к обсуждению "словосочетания".
> А в самих сутрах (даже без всякого словосочетания) есть еще и "идея": надмирная, извечная и всеобъемлющая "природа будды". Можно сколько угодно обсуждать термины, но контекст именно такой. Кстати извечность и всеобъемлющая природа будды, а так же возможность достижения буддовости всем и каждым - это одна из основных идей Сутры Лотоса, хотя там нет "словосочетания" типа "атман" или "самость".


Тогда можно все потереть и начать заново обсуждать именно эту тему.
Без терминов "атман" и "это тоже самое что и атман".
Или тогда нужно оговорить заранее, что этот "атман" это совершенно не "тот атман".
Хотя Сергей Хос об этом и говорил.
Но в таком случае обсуждать нечего  :Smilie: 
Нравиться Вам слово "атман" - ну пожалуйста  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Такие характеристики, вроде бы являются общими для разных направлений и школ буддизма.


Да мы тут больше "за философию", а она мало кому интересна  :Smilie:

----------

Shus (18.05.2015), Морис (18.05.2015)

----------


## Морис

> это одна из основных идей Сутры Лотоса, хотя там нет "словосочетания" типа "атман" или "самость".


А это правда что первые 20 глав Лотосовой сутры датируются I веком до нашей эры?

----------


## Shus

> ...Без терминов "атман" и "это тоже самое что и атман"
> Или тогда нужно оговорить заранее, что этот "атман" это совершенно не "тот атман"....


Кстати, Юй Кан давал ссылки вот из этой статьи:
Е.А.Торчинов "УЧЕНИЕ О "Я" И ЛИЧНОСТИ В КЛАССИЧЕСКОМ ИНДИЙСКОМ БУДДИЗМЕ"

Хоть и философия (((, но обязательно прочитаю (уже начал).

----------

Фил (18.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> А это правда что первые 20 глав Лотосовой сутры датируются I веком до нашей эры?


Нет, неправда.

----------


## До

> Данную сутру вряд ли можно так интерпретировать, поскольку татхагатагарбха, о которой в ней говорится как об атмане, представляет собой, по сути, центральный, интегрирующий принцип личности, причем каждой отдельной (каждого эмпирического индивида, каждого из ЖС).


Где это сказано в сутре?

Что такое _личность_, это понятно (социальное представление человека), при этом, я не вижу в личности никаких татхагатагарбх, тем более, которые выполняют такую _важную_ функцию как её интеграция. Кроме того, личность разрушается во время смерти, выходит, что и татхагатагарбха тоже?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Где это сказано в сутре?


Это сказано в шастре, в частности, в Ратнаготравибхаге.




> Что такое _личность_, ... личность разрушается во время смерти, выходит, что и татхагатагарбха тоже?


... в буддизме есть две точки зрения: одна состоит в том, что личность имеет конец, а другая – в том, что у неё (у личности) нет конца.
Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы же не делитесь своим способом различения.


У каждого - свой. Главное, чтоб был ))

----------


## Нико

> Ну конечно же Далай-лама не боится высказывать свою предельно точную точку зрения на эти вопросы. Например, такую:
> 
> Однако нет ничего похожего, что было бы противоположно уму ясного света, и поэтому *[индивидуальный] ум ясного света не заканчивается, и личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света, также не имеет конца.* Несмотря на то что привычки искажённого познания могут завершиться, нет причин прекращения ума ясного света.
> Таким образом, *в буддизме есть две точки зрения*: одна состоит в том, что личность имеет конец, *а другая – в том, что у неё (у личности) нет конца.*
> Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV
> Ноттингем, Англия, 26 мая 2008 года
> 
> Еще раз: *личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света, не имеет конца.*
> 
> ...


Про то, что личность (*простое "я)* есть постоянная основа для отпечатков, я тебе когда-то уже писала, а ты не верил))). Нужно только уметь отличать "я" (bdag) от простого "я".

----------


## Нико

> Вот Ваш лагерь!
> 
> Есть такое могучее движение Критический буддизм, которое считает:
> "Поскольку учение о Татхагатагарбхе является теоретической основой практически всей дальневосточной буддийской традиции (школы Хуаянь/Кэгон, Тяньтай/Тэндай, Чань/Дзэн), то критический буддизм отвергает, по существу, всю её как неподлинную и еретическую. К «чистому» и «подлинному» буддизму он относит только учения Тхеравады, Праджня-парамиты, мадхьямаку Нагарджуны и некоторые тексты йогачары."А причина - как раз взгляды, изложенные в этих сутрах (Махапаринирвана, Татхагатагарбха, Шрималадеви и пр.). Обвинения те же: атман, этернализм и пр. ересь.
> 
> Только до вступления в их ряды надо ответить на вопрос по спору в данной теме: против чего выступают эти люди, если в этих сутрах "атмана нет"?


Да не мой это лагерь, вот ещё "записали". ) Я не считаю ересью учения о татхагатагарбхе. )

----------

Shus (18.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Про то, что личность (*простое "я)* есть постоянная основа для отпечатков


Дорогая, в своем ли ты уме?
Простое "я" - это личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света???
Ну, ты даешь ))))

Какие, нафиг, отпечатки на ясном свете? ))))

----------


## Нико

> Дорогая, в своем ли ты уме?
> Простое "я" - это личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света???
> Ну, ты даешь ))))
> 
> Какие, нафиг, отпечатки на ясном свете? ))))


Это ты просто забыл, что сам приводил мне цитату из Берзина (трудно найти уже, где), когда он пишет, что ригпа также можно назвать носителем отпечатков).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это ты просто забыл, что сам приводил мне цитату из Берзина (трудно найти уже, где), когда он пишет, что ригпа также можно назвать носителем отпечатков).


Да даже если б оно и так, какая разница, как ты назовешь *вечную* (не имеющую начала и прекращения) и *самотождественную* (сохраняющую инвариантный личностный статус) сущность - nga tsam или bdag?
Все равно, по смыслу - это Атман, и ни что иное.

А с nga tsam, кстати, надо еще разбираться. По словарю, например, это mere notion of self. Как это mere notion может быть носителем чего-либо? Это как если бы ты сказала: "Поехали на машине", и мы сразу би-би, хоть машины на самом деле и нет))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так зачем дурить людям мозги? Можно было сказать изначально: "Ребята, у нас тоже есть Атман, всё ок!" Нет же, зачем-то в промежутке Будде надо было изложить праджняпарамиту для "существ со средними способностями", которые не смогли бы постичь учения третьего поворота (суть которых вовсе не в атмане, а в татхагатагарбхе, которая не есть атман))).


Ты меня спрашиваешь, зачем понадобились Три поворота?
Сама скажи: почему нельзя было начать сразу с праджняпарамиты, и на ней же закончить? )))




> учения третьего поворота (суть которых вовсе не в атмане, а в татхагатагарбхе, которая не есть атман))).


Раз имеет качества Атмана - вечность и самотождественность, значит, можно назвать Атманом. Почему нет? ))))

----------


## Нико

> Да даже если б оно и так, какая разница, как ты назовешь *вечную* (не имеющую начала и прекращения) и *самотождественную* (сохраняющую инвариантный личностный статус) сущность - nga tsam или bdag?
> Все равно, по смыслу - это Атман, и ни что иное.
> 
> А с nga tsam, кстати, надо еще разбираться. По словарю, например, это mere notion of self. Как это mere notion может быть носителем чего-либо? Это как если бы ты сказала: "Поехали на машине", и мы сразу би-би, хоть машины на самом деле и нет))))


Первый класс, что ли?))). Nga tsam потому так и называется, что это не bdag самосущий, а нечто лишённое самобытия. Что не мешает ему быть носителем, так же, как на несамосущей машине вполне можно прокатиться))))))))).

----------

Фил (18.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> так же, как на несамосущей машине вполне можно прокатиться))))))))).


Похоже, ты не различаешь катание на несамосущей машине от катания на слове "машина".
Наверное, это потому, что у тебя нет машины. Поэтому для тебя поездка сводится к словам: "Поехали на машине". А вот сесть за руль - это совсем другое дело )))

----------


## Нико

> Похоже, ты не различаешь катание на несамосущей машине от катания на слове "машина".
> Наверное, это потому, что у тебя нет машины. Поэтому для тебя поездка сводится к словам: "Поехали на машине". А вот сесть за руль - это совсем другое дело )))


И что там другого? Сказано же, что "я" несамосуще, но это не одно голое слово, не привязанное к основе! "Я" привязано к скандхам, как и "машина" -- к её частям, рулю там и пр).

----------

Фил (18.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И что там другого?


Опять зубы заговариваешь?)))
Речь ведь о вечной и самотождественной сущности. Как ее не назови, хоть кукусей, все равно по смыслу - это Атман ))))
Несовпадение с индуистским атманом - только в несубстанциональности. Хотя и это они в итоге поправили в своих неоиндуизмах, типа адвайты (под влиянием буддизма, как считают некоторые))).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сказано же, что "я" несамосуще, но это не одно голое слово, не привязанное к основе! "Я" привязано к скандхам, как и "машина" -- к её частям, рулю там и пр).


Не путай меня!
Мы говорим о Я, привязанном как к основе *не к скандхам*, а к *инивидуальному уму ясного света*, безначальному и бесконечному.

личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света, также не имеет конца
Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV

----------


## Дубинин

> Не путай меня!
> Мы говорим о Я, привязанном как к основе *не к скандхам*, а к *инивидуальному уму ясного света*, безначальному и бесконечному.


А с практической точки зрения, эти слова значат, что когда умрёшь, то будешь "себя"переживать- и ничего больше? (до бардо там или ещё чего..)

----------


## Нико

> Не путай меня!
> Мы говорим о Я, привязанном как к основе *не к скандхам*, а к *инивидуальному уму ясного света*, безначальному и бесконечному.
> 
> личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света, также не имеет конца
> Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV


Так ум ясного света опирается же на тонкую прану, вот это и есть "я"), их единство, поэтому личность и не имеет конца. Всё правильно в цитате!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Про то, что личность (*простое "я)* есть постоянная основа для отпечатков


А с "просто-Я" (nga tsam), думаю, фишка вот в чем.
Когда, к примеру, Будда говорит: "В такой-то жизни я был царевичем таким-то", он обозначает свой безначально-бесконечный поток ума тем же условным обозначением "я", которым он обозначает и свой текущий набор скандх, свою пудгалу. В этом смысле это действительно "просто-Я", просто обозначение, ярлык.
Но можно посмотреть и иначе, с точки зрения обозначаемого. Сам этот поток ума инвариантен относительно всех частных форм его проявления безначально-бесконечен и индивидуален, то есть он иной, нежели поток ума, скажем, Девадатты. И в этом смысле о нем вполне можно говорить как о Маха-атмане, почему нет? слово не нравится, некошерное?

Кстати, тут выяснилось, что не удается найти санскр. эквивалент для nga tsam. Похоже, слово aham matra, которое Донец использует в комментариях к своему переводу Мадхьямака-аватары, он сам же и придумал )))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так ум ясного света опирается же на тонкую прану, вот это и есть "я"), их единство, поэтому личность и не имеет конца. Всё правильно в цитате!


В цитате-то все правильно, это ты не можешь внятно объяснить, чем это по смыслу от атмана отличается )))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А с практической точки зрения, эти слова значат, что когда умрёшь, то будешь "себя"переживать- и ничего больше? (до бардо там или ещё чего..)


Это если повезет )))

Конечно, пока тело бардо, или какое еще, не возникло ум переживает лишь сам себя: сперва три фазы растворения, а потом собственный ясный свет. Но без йогической подготовки саморефлексию тут сохранить нереально, так же как в глубоком сне без сновидений.

----------


## Нико

> . И в этом смысле о нем вполне можно говорить как о Маха-атмане, [COLOR="#D3D3D3"]почему нет? слово не нравится, некошерное?


"Да хоть горшком назови, только в печку не ставь!"  :EEK!: 



> Кстати, тут выяснилось, что не удается найти санскр. эквивалент для nga tsam. Похоже, слово aham matra, которое Донец использует в комментариях к своему переводу Мадхьямака-аватары, он сам же и придумал )))))


Надо у Хопкинса по старой дружбе спросить)))).

----------


## Дубинин

> Это если повезет )))


Здорово!, а то описывалось это состояние- как бессознанка (у простых), или только с частицей- "не". А тут Атман всё-таки!- хочу!

----------


## Нико

> В цитате-то все правильно, это ты не можешь внятно объяснить, чем это по смыслу от атмана отличается )))))


А тем, что, хоть "я" в потоке и вечно, оно не постоянно, и не обладает единством.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А тем, что, хоть "я" в потоке и вечно, оно не постоянно, и не обладает единством.


Опять мне голову морочишь?
Вечно - это и значит постоянно, разве нет? Если бы в вечном не было постоянного элемента, вообще не о чем было бы говорить как о вечном, слово "вечное" было бы ни к чему не применимо.
Ум ясного света не имеет частей, как можно сказать, что он "не обладает единством"?
И не обладай он единством, Будда не мог бы сказать "В прошлой жизни я был тем-то". Невозможно было бы установить последовательность, все смешалось бы в кучу: Будда, Девадатта и все прочие.

Простое "я" в потоке действительно не вечно, но сам поток, вечный и самотождественный, вполне можно назвать Атманом. Почему нет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А тут Атман всё-таки!- хочу!


Бери сразу два, пока дают.
Запас карман не трет, как говорится )))

----------

Дубинин (18.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Опять мне голову морочишь?
> Вечно - это и значит постоянно, разве нет? Если бы в вечном не было постоянного элемента, вообще не о чем было бы говорить как о вечном, слово "вечное" было бы ни к чему не применимо.
> Ум ясного света не имеет частей, как можно сказать, что он "не обладает единством"?
> И не обладай он единством, Будда не мог бы сказать "В прошлой жизни я был тем-то". Невозможно было бы установить последовательность, все смешалось бы в кучу: Будда, Девадатта и все прочие.


Есть разница между "вечным" и "постоянным". "Вечное" -- это то, что не кончается, "постоянное" -- то, что не меняется. Если бы ум ясного света был постоянным и единым, он бы ничего не порождал, вообще ничего, не было бы никакого "царя всетворящего"). Он был бы атманом, богом-творцом, наличие которого уже достаточно веско и убедительно опровергли буддисты. )

----------

Алексей А (18.05.2015), Фил (18.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть разница между "вечным" и "постоянным". "Вечное" -- это то, что не кончается, "постоянное" -- то, что не меняется.


Не понял...
А какие изменения могут происходить в уме ясного света?
На самом деле все наоборот, чем ты говоришь.
Это ведь как с обычным светом: проходя через разные стекла, он может представить наблюдателю разные цвета, но его собственная сущность, "простая яркость", от этого не меняется. Мало того: не будь он *сам по себе* неизменно белым, он и разноцветных проявлений не мог бы давать )))

Проявления зависят от кармических обстоятельств, а то, что в них проявляется - неизменно.
Поэтому в махапаринрвана-сутре эта сущность и названа Маха-атманом.
А в кунжед гьялпо о ней же говорится как о всетворящей способности порождать все видимые проявления.

----------

Aion (18.05.2015), Tong Po (18.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Надо у Хопкинса по старой дружбе спросить)))).


у Хопкинса в его самом полном словаре не приведен санскр. эквивалент для nga tsam
скорее всего, это означает, что его и нет

----------


## Нико

> А в кунжед гьялпо о ней же говорится как о всетворящей способности порождать все видимые проявления.


Ну так порождает ли ясный свет что-то или нет?) И почему его "умом" тогда назвали? Могли бы сразу сказать: Маха-атман).

----------


## Нико

> у Хопкинса в его самом полном словаре не приведен санскр. эквивалент для nga tsam
> скорее всего, это означает, что его и нет


М-да? Кто придумал? На учениях Его Святейшества и ламы Сопы Ринпоче (на скажу за всю Одессу, т.к. не хожу ко всем подряд учителям), только это и слышу невооружённым ухом).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> М-да? Кто придумал? На учениях Его Святейшества и ламы Сопы Ринпоче (на скажу за всю Одессу, т.к. не хожу ко всем подряд учителям), только это и слышу невооружённым ухом).


На санскрите? ))))

----------


## Нико

> На санскрите? ))))


Нет, на тибетском).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, на тибетском).


Так я же говорю, что санскр. слова найти не удается.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> почему его "умом" тогда назвали? Могли бы сразу сказать: Маха-атман).


Так вот на уровне Третьего поворота и назвали наконец.
А почему нельзя было сразу сказать - это как раз объясняется там, где говорится о разворачивании Учения в Трех поворота. Там объяснено, почему их 3, а не 1.
Тебя же не удивляет, что на уровне хинаяны не говорится прямо о праджняпарамите. Вот и тут то же самое )))))

----------


## Нико

> Так я же говорю, что санскр. слова найти не удается.


Значит, будем узнавать у российских ачарьев!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Значит, будем узнавать у российских ачарьев!


Уже спрашивали у Донца. Он сказал, что сам придумал )))))
То есть просто перевел с тиб. на санскрит и вставил в глоссарий. Отсюда и пошло )))))

----------


## Нико

> Уже спрашивали у Донца. Он сказал, что сам придумал )))))
> То есть просто перевел с тиб. на санскрит и вставил в глоссарий. Отсюда и пошло )))))


Донец не единственный как бы). У нас есть источники, а если ничего не скажут, грош им цена!))) (А не замахнуться ли нам... на Андрюса нашего Кугявичуса?) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Сергей Хос (18.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Сереж, а у тебя нет связи с Парибком? Вдруг...)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сереж, а у тебя нет связи с Парибком? Вдруг...)))


в личку

----------


## Юй Кан

> у Хопкинса в его самом полном словаре не приведен санскр. эквивалент для nga tsam
> скорее всего, это означает, что его и нет


Что значит -- нет? %)
Есть пара тиб. слов, переводимых на англ. вот так, на санскр. -- вот этак.
На этой странице, где обсуждение -- на шведском, дан такой вот перечень с пояснением:

En förenklad lista från en något mer utförlig lista i en bok som heter Chandrakirti's Sevenfold Reasoning: Meditation on the Selflessness of Persons av Joe Wilson listar t ex följande betydelser av ordet self (atman):
Упрощенный список из чуть более подробного списка в книге под названием "Чандракирти о семичастном рассуждении: Медитация на бессамостность личности" Джо Уилсона перечислены, к примеру, следующие значения слова "я" (атман):

1: person (sanskrit: pudgala), I (aham), mere-I (aham-matra)
2: inherent existence, natural existence, true existence, objective existence/existence in the object, ultimate existence, existence by way of its own entity
3: existence as a self-sufficient or substantial entity
4: permanent, partless and independent self
И, как по мне, ничего тут не придумано: это просто перевод с одного языка на другой.
Другое дело, что когда попробовал отыскать упоминания той же пары санскр. слов _с диакритами_ -- не нашлось ни разу. : )

----------

Legba (18.05.2015), Нико (18.05.2015), Сергей Хос (18.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Разговор с Андреем Парибком, если кто-то ещё не успел залезть в фейсбук:

Андрей Парибок В Рерихе и тибетского-то такого слова нету! Но если перевести обратно на санскрит , то будет несомненно ahaMmAtra. Иного варианта быть не может
42 mins · Edited · Like

Tenzin Choezom А Вы может без диакритиков посмотрите?
44 mins · Like

Андрей Парибок См выше
42 mins · Like

Tenzin Choezom А зачем обратно? Разве изначально такого не было?
40 mins · Like

Андрей Парибок Я такого слова не встречал в санскритских сочинениях, но оно естественно. Я сам бы мог так сказать на санскрите
31 mins · Unlike · 1

----------

Юй Кан (18.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> татхагатагарбха, о которой в ней говорится как об атмане, представляет собой, по сути, центральный, интегрирующий принцип личности, причем каждой отдельной





> Это сказано в шастре, в частности, в Ратнаготравибхаге.


А где именно?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А где именно?


Вся глава о природе будды там посвящена описанию центрального, интегрирующего принципа  каждой отдельной личности )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Андрей Парибок Я такого слова не встречал в санскритских сочинениях


Об этом и речь. Донец так и поступил: сам перевел с тиб. на санскрит и вставил в глоссарий. С того и пошло.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А тем, что, хоть "я" в потоке и вечно, оно не постоянно, и не обладает единством.


Ну что, разобралась ты с этим "просто Я" (nga tsam), стало яснее?
На что навешивается этот ярлык, к чему он применим? что есть его "основа обозначения"?

----------


## Shus

О.С. Литвинцев «Становление учения татхагата-гарбхи а Китае»
(БГУ, сборник под ред. Янгутова Л.Е.)

……………………………………………………………………………..
В «Махапаринирвана-сутре» приводится множество метафор для разъяснения Татхагата-гарбхи. В главе «Природа Татхагаты» («如来性品) сокровищница Так Пришедшего сравнивается с золотом, спрятанном в доме бедной женщины, которая и не подозревает о своем богатстве (194). Эта метафора символизирует характер отношений непросветленного человека к истинно-сущему, всегда находящемуся «здесь и сейчас». Далее, чтобы подчеркнуть идею постоянства и присутствия Татхагаты. Будда приводит метафору о луне:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(194) Здесь и далее: Нирвана-сутра - Пекин. 2001 - Т 1. (淫槃经 / (北粱）县元谶译：林世田等点校-北京：宗教文化出版社,2001 - 上卷)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
«Будда сказал Кашьяпе: возьмем для примера человека, который смотрит [на небо], но не видит луны， так как она еще не взошла. Он думает, что луны еще нет. Но луна по своей природе не может исчезнуть... То же самое с Татхагатой. Он проявляет себя в трех тысячах великих миров, или говорит, что на острове Джамбу-двипо у него есть родители и все думают, что Татхагата с острова Джамбу-двипо, или, что вход в нирвану находится на Джамбу-двипо. Татхагата в действительности не входит в нирвану, но все думают, что он входит в нирвану. Этот случай такой же, как с луной. Благородный сын! Татхагата по своей природе не может появиться или исчезнуть... Поэтому мы говорим Татхагата вечный и неизменный».Одним из ключевых моментов «Махапаринирвана-сутры» является концепция истинного «Я» (санскр. «Атман»， кит. 我) тождественного Природе Будды и сокровищнице Татхагаты: «Я означает Татхагата-гарбху. Все существа имеют Природу Будды, которая также является истинным Я. Такое Я, с самого начала, находится под покрытием неисчислимых загрязнений. Именно поэтому чело-век не может видеть его». Согласно Нирвана-сутре, Природу Будды, истинное Я и Татхагата-гарбху способны постичь лишь Будды и Бодхисаттвы десятой ступени.
Важно проводить различие между атманавадой в индийских ортодоксальных философских системах и учением о «Я» Нирвана-сутры. В главе «Бодхисаттва Львиный Рык» (师子吼菩萨品) Нирвана-сутры приводится дискуссия Будды с шестью учителями, представителями шести индийских философских школ, признавав-шими Атман:
«Учителя сказали, что также проповедуют учение об Атмане. Атман не что иное, как все видимое. Все то, что находится перед глазами - все это Атман. Будда ответил шести мастерам: Если все видимое вы называете Атманом, то вы ошибаетесь. Почему? То, что вы приводите в пример в качестве Я, все видимое, на самом деле всего лишь шесть индрий...». Далее. Будда объясняет, что субъект познания также не может быть Атманом, так как представляет собой лишь сочетание пяти скандх. Объект познания, форма вещей или чувственное (санскр. «рупа»， кит. «色) также не может обладать Атманом. Говоря о восприятии внешнего мира живыми существами, мы имеем в виду неведение, вследствие которого мир предстает рассеченным на субъекты и объекты познания. «Живые существа - говорит Будда, - все воспринимают в перевернутом виде, а Будды и Бодхисаттвы видят мир таким, каков он на самом деле».Будда заключает, что Атман. в том виде, в каком он предстает в учении тиртиков (иноверцев), не может существовать:
«Так мы можем утверждать, что определенно не может быть никакого Я в доктрине тиртиков. Я не может быть ничем, кроме Татхагаты. Почему? Поскольку его Тело безграничное, его нельзя охватить мыслью. Из-за того, что оно не производит кармических плодов и не подвергается их воздействию, мы говорим о нем, как о Вечном. Из-за того, что оно не рождается и не исчезает, мы говорим о нем как о Блаженном. Так как в нем не существует никакой скверны, мы говорим о нем как о Чистом. Из-за того, что оно не обладает десятью аспектами существования, мы говорим, что оно Пусто. Следовательно, Татхагата - ничто кроме Вечного, Блаженного, Само[довлеющего], Чистого и Пустого, и не должно быть других точек зрения, которые бы утверждали о нем что-либо еще».Из приведенной цитаты видно, что под термином истинного «Я» подразумевается все, относящееся к миру истинно-сущего, тождественное Природе Будды или Телу Татхагаты. С практической точки зрения, концепция истинного «Я» была призвана защитить буддизм от нападок со стороны иноверцев, обвинявших Дхарму Будды в нигилизме. Так, согласно сутре, вышеупомянутые шесть мастеров, поняв, что Будда не учит нигилизму, приняли буддизм.
Кроме того, «Махапаринирвана-сутра» обосновывала единство провозглашенной ею концепции «Я» с буддийским учением о «не-Я», анатмавадой. Согласно сутре, между ними лежал универсальный принцип наличия Природы Будды по всем сущем, названный Буддой Срединным Путем:
«Благородный сын! Природой Будды называется высшая сокровенная истина [Парамартха-сатья] Пустоты. Высшая сокровенная истина Пустоты есть Мудрость. Говорить о Пустоте, еще не значит постичь Пустоту и не-Пустоту, С помощью Мудрости постигаем Пустоту и не-Пустоту, постоянное и непостоянное, страдание и счастье, Я и не-Я. Пустота означает, что все рождается и умирает. He-пустота имеет отношение к Великой Нирване. Также не-Я относится к рождениям и смертям. Я имеет отношение к Великой Нирване. Если постигаешь, что все пусто, но не постигаешь не-Пустоты, это не называется Срединным Путем. Также как, если постигаешь не-Я всего сущего, но не постигаешь истинное Я, это тоже не называется Срединным Путем. Срединный Путь - это Природа Будды. По этой причине Природа Будды вечна и не содержит каких-либо изменений, но из-за своей омраченности живые существа не способны увидеть Природу Будды. Шраваки и пратьекабудды видят Пустоту всех вещей, но они не постигают не-Пустоты. Или они видят не-Я всех вещей, но не видят истинного Я. Поэтому они не способны постичь высшую сокровенную истину Пустоты. Поскольку они не постигают высшую сокровенную истину Пустоты, они не в состоянии постичь Срединный Путь. Поскольку они не постигают Срединного Пути, они не видят Природу Будды».Будда ни в коем случае не противопоставлял учения о «Я» и «не-Я», но считал их взаимодополняемыми. Говоря о том, что «Пустота имеет отношение к рождениям и смертям», Будда рассматривает Пустоту как обусловленность и взаимозависимость объектов феноменального мира, подверженных рождениям и смертям. Говоря о том, что «Я имеет отношение к Великой Нирване», Будда указывает на содержательный аспект сокровищницы Татхагаты. известный лишь Буддам и Бодхисаттвам-Махасаттвам, но неизвестный шравакам и пратьекабуддам. Говоря о том, что постижение «не-«Я» и Пус-тоты и не постижение «Я» и не-Пустоты не называется Срединным Путем, Будда отсылает к понятию «украшение мудростью» (智慧庄严), коим наделены лишь Татхагаты и Бодхисаттвы десятой ступени. Украшение мудростью, соответствующее шестой парамите Праджни, обозначает способность Татхагат видеть мир двумя способами: дуальным, то есть с позиции всех живых существ и недуальным - таким, каков он есть на самом деле. Шраваки, пратьека-будды и Бодхисаттвы до 10 ступени не способны обнаружить этого единства, поскольку наделены лишь украшением добродетелями (福德庄严), соответствующим пяти первым парамитам. 
Точно также и Татхагата-гарбха условно может быть названа загрязненной, поскольку содержит в себе омраченность живых существ, в то же время, будучи Чистой, Постоянной и Блаженной в своей таковости, то есть с позиции недуального видения. Другими словами, с точки зрения просветленного ума концепции «не-Я» и «Я» находятся в состоянии необходимого единства. Природа Будды отражает идею наличия буддовости во всем сущем, тем самым, являясь фактором, обусловливающим принципиальную возможность всех живых существ достичь просветления. Природа Будды - это связующее звено между сансарой и нирваной, а ее постижение олицетворяет собой путь, ведущий от сансары к нирване, поэтому она и названа в сутре Срединным Путем. Также Природа Будды не относится к относительной истине, но в полной мере принадлежит к истинно-сущей реальности. В сутре мы читаем:
«Тот, кто видит двенадцать звеньев цепи взаимозависимого происхождения - видит Дхарму; тот, кто видит Дхарму - видит Будду. Будда - не что иное, как Природа Будды. Почему так? Поскольку все Будды являются таковыми, благодаря собственной природе.
О, хороший человек! Есть четыре типа знания, с помощью которых видят двенадцать звеньев цепи взаимозависимого происхождения. Это: 1) низкое, 2) среднее. 3) высокое и 4) высшее. Человек низкого знания не видит Природу Будды. Не видя ее. он встает на путь шравака. Человек среднего знания также не видит Природу Будды. Не видя ее, он встает на путь пратьекабудды. Обладающий высоким знанием, видит ее не ясно. От того существует в десятой земле (на уровне десятой ступени Бодхисаттвы). Обладающий высшим знанием, видит Природу Будды ясно. Итак, он достигает непревзойденного просветления. Из-за этого, мы называем двенадцать звеньев цепи взаимозависимого происхождения Природой Будды. Природа Будды не что иное, как Парамартха-сатья. Парамартха-сатья не что иное, как Срединный Путь. Срединный Путь не что иное, как Будда. А Будда не что иное, как Нирвана».Нирвана-сутра однозначно заявляет, что Природу Будды никак нельзя ограничивать лишь номинальным существованием, она имеет тот же онтологический статус, что и сам Будда или Нирвана. А отрицание реальности Природы Будды ведет за собой и отрицание самого Будды. Английский специалист по Махапаринирвана-сутре, доктор Тони Пэйдж, в своей статье, посвященной проблеме истинности Природы Будды, приходит к выводу, что Природа Будды, Татхагата-гарбха и буддийский Атман никак не могут быть рассмотрены в качестве упайи, искусного средства, применяемого Буддой для пояснения учения Дхармы. Вслед за Нирвана-сутрой он утверждает, что концепция не-Я является предварительной, незавер-шенной и подготовительной для объяснения учения об истинном Я:
«... в сутре Будда объясняет, что в прошлом он дал учение не-Я и Пустоты как временно необходимую духовную пищу для своих учеников, с низким как у ребенка уровнем духовного развития. Теперь, когда его ученики преодолели болезнь ложных взглядов и обладают здоровым аппетитом, готовым к более глубокому понима-нию, он преподает учение Татхагата-гарбхи».---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tony Page. Buddha Nature Is Not Mere «Upaya». Dr. Tony Page. 2006. -[Электронный ресурс]. Режим доступа: www.nirvanasutra.net/buddhananurenotupaya.htm
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Таким образом, концепции Природы Будды и Татхагата-гарбхи являются двумя сторонами одного основополагающего учения Махапаринирвана-сутры об изначально пробужденном ««Я» Татхагаты. Концепция Природы Будды в большей мере отражала сотериологический аспект этого учения, а идея Татхагата-гарбхи составила его онтологию.
В V в. в Китае учение о сокровищнице Так Пришедшего оказалось уместным, чтобы предостеречь адептов от излишних умозрительных вариаций и размышлений по поводу концепции Пустоты, а также, чтобы объяснить китайцам онтологические аспекты буддизма, не ссылаясь на концепцию шуньявады. 
По словам Е. А. Торчинова, «доктрина Татхагата-гарбха представляет собой максимально онтологизированный вариант буддийской философии, подводящей онтологическую базу под философскую психологию буддизма. С другой стороны, доктрина Татхагата-гарбха подчеркивает и обосновывает тезис об изначальной наделенности человека Природой Будды. Все это было весьма созвучно тому направлению, которое уже приняла эволюцию буддийской мысли в Китае в VI» (204). Китайцы не могли полностью отказаться от своего философского наследия, поэтому его традиционный натурализм они соотносили и, по возможности, синтезировали с буддийскими истинами. Пионером этого стал один из первых проповедников «Нирвана-сутры» Дао Шэн.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(204) Трактат о пробуждении веры в махаяну «Махаяна шраддхотпада шастра» (Да чэм ци синь лунь). Перевод с китайского, предисловие и комментарий Е.А. Торчинова. - СПб.: Издательство Буковского, 1997.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
……………………………………………………………………………..

----------

Aion (20.05.2015), Legba (20.05.2015), Tong Po (20.05.2015), Дубинин (20.05.2015), Сергей Хос (20.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

У меня вопрос: а как это соотносится или не соотносится с адвайта-ведантой?

----------


## Tong Po

> У меня вопрос: а как это соотносится или не соотносится с адвайта-ведантой?


Вопрос сложный, на самом деле. Надо ж досконально изучить адвайту для ответа на него. Однако, напомню, что основателя адвайта-веданта Шрипада Ади Шанкарачарью некоторые видные пандиты-хинду называли скрытым буддистом (напр. Рамануджа). Так что, видимо всё же несколько соотносится.  :Smilie:

----------

Shus (20.05.2015), Сергей Хос (21.05.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> Вся глава о природе будды там посвящена описанию центрального, интегрирующего принципа  каждой отдельной личности )))


И это правильно?

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вот, кстати, если кому еще интересно, наткнулся на любопытный перевод
http://himalaya.socanth.cam.ac.uk/co.../ret_24_04.pdf

Это из серии Дзочен семде, текст называется Thig le drug pa (Шесть тигле):

Homage to glorious Samantabhadra!
[This] is the clarification, without confusion, of the all-inclusive  Mantra[yāna] scriptural transmissions.
*The self exists*. There is no other. Spontaneous perfection exists, *as the Great Self*. Because it is one with the state of Samantabhadra, there is no other. In [the notion of] no-self, one falls into the error of nihilism.

the Great Self = bdag nyid che

======================
пер.:
Хвала Славному Самантабхадре!
Вот безошибочное разъяснение линии передачи писаний всеобъемлющей Мантраяны.
Самость существует. Иного нет. Спонтанное высшее совершенство существует как Маха-Атман. Поскольку это едино с состоянием Самантабхадры, нет [никого] иного.  [Полагая, что] самость не существует, впадаешь в ошибку отрицания.

Короче, по крайней мере в некоторых линиях преемстенности, сохранившихся в Тибете, идеи Махапаринирвана-сутры о Маха-Атмане нашли себе применение, наверняка в том числе и практическое.

----------

Aion (20.05.2015), Pedma Kalzang (21.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Да в ихние каноны даже аюрведистские вещи затесались.
Эдакие путаники!

----------


## Фил

> Короче, по крайней мере в некоторых линиях преемстенности, сохранившихся в Тибете, идеи Махапаринирвана-сутры р Маха-Атмане нашли себе применение, наверняка в том числе и практическое.


Это не может не радовать  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да в ихние каноны даже аюрведистские вещи затесались.
> Эдакие путаники!


Ну да, некоторые вообще считают, что чистый буддизм сохранился лишь в Тхераваде. Но даже и они спорят, где чище )))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но даже и они спорят, где чище )))


Определенно не в маргинальных текстах, которые противоречат общей массе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> общей массе.


общей мессе ))))

----------

Legba (21.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вообще, на самом деле в Ваджраяне вопрос аутентичности - это не проблема "общей мессы"))), и тем более не абстрактной "чистоты догматики", а вопрос линии преемственности передачи практических методов. Главное тут - какую именно практику можно построить на данном воззрении. Из контекста выходит, что практику абсолютной бодхичитты.
А судя по тому, что отголоски этого воззрения можно найти еще в Вималакирти-нирдеше, не такая уж они и маргинальная, эта линия.

Но конечно, наши истинноверующие пионэры и комсомолки от буддизма - святее Папыримского, и вечную истину в обиду не дадут.
Не на тех напали )))

----------

Aion (20.05.2015), Tong Po (20.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> а вопрос линии преемственности передачи практических методов


Которых нет. Или они летают низенько-низенько.

----------


## Shus

> Определенно не в маргинальных текстах, которые противоречат общей массе.


Вообще-то эти "маргинальные тексты" являются "коренными" для многих школ китайского и японского буддизма (исключая цзинту и пр.), в т.ч. чань и дзен.
И как теперь выяснилось (мною по крайней мере) - и не только китайского... 
А вот для скольки буддистов базовой является мадхьямика - это вопрос (что меньше 1% от мировой численности - это точно).

----------

Legba (21.05.2015), Tong Po (21.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вообще-то эти "маргинальные тексты" являются "коренными" для многих школ китайского и японского буддизма (исключая цзинту и пр.), в т.ч. чань и дзен.


Есть вещь, которая нравится миллионам мух...

----------


## Shus

> Есть вещь, которая нравится миллионам мух...


А, ну да. "Высшие" и "низшие", я читал.

----------

Сергей Хос (20.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Количество поклонников--сильный аргумент, да.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть вещь, которая нравится миллионам мух...


Ну вот, был чань, стал пони, пришел и наложил в теме. зачем, спрашивается? ))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну вот, был чань, стал пони, пришел и наложил в теме. зачем, спрашивается? ))


Ну вот, свели к тантрическим субстанциям. А я хотел о методах оценки значимости идей порассуждать...

----------


## Shus

> Определенно не в маргинальных текстах, которые противоречат общей массе.





> Количество поклонников--сильный аргумент, да.


Продолжайте.

----------

Aion (20.05.2015), Legba (21.05.2015), Tong Po (21.05.2015), Сергей Хос (20.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Продолажает чудится противоречие?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А я хотел о методах оценки значимости идей порассуждать...


Хотели о значимости, а сказали о мухах?
Чего не хватило?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Хотели о значимости, а сказали о мухах?


Заметили тока мух? Тантрические васаны....

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ну, начался флудлгон.
Денис, вы бы что-нибудь содержательное сказали, просто для разнообразия, а?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот, кстати, если кому еще интересно, наткнулся на любопытный перевод


Вот, кстати, почему эту вещь можно не читая считать маргинальной. Буддист со стажем на неё "наткнулся".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну, начался флудлгон.
> Денис, вы бы что-нибудь содержательное сказали, просто для разнообразия, а?


Сергей, это ж БФ!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот, кстати, почему эту вещь можно не читая считать маргинальной. Буддист со стажем на неё "наткнулся".


"Редкость" и "маргинальность" - не синонимы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, это ж БФ!


И что? поэтому можно гадить и кидаться бессодержательными отрывочными фразами?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "Редкость" и "маргинальность" - не синонимы.


Да. Но уж если взять на себя труд прочитать, то--не анатмавада и подозрительно похоже на всякие... шиваизмы.
Но практическое применение, конечно, может быть. Допустим, оригинал очень хорош для чтения нараспев.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И что? поэтому можно гадить и кидаться бессодержательными отрывочными фразами?


Сергей, я обеспокоен которым уже намеком на субстанции! Можно хоть раз в жизни удержать культурный уровень, возражая вежливо и по существу? Вот прасангики это умели, а в ньингме, похоже, не уделяли внимания искусству дискуссии.

----------


## Shus

> Продолажает чудится противоречие?


Не... Все понятно.
Хотя тому, кто к Вашим манерам не привык, может показаться странным, что бывший (или не бывший) чань-буддист называет тексты, из которых выросла его школа, "маргинальными".

----------

Aion (20.05.2015), Tong Po (21.05.2015), Сергей Хос (20.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, я обеспокоен которым уже намеком на субстанции!


Так это ж вы задали тон, забыли?




> Можно хоть раз в жизни удержать культурный уровень, возражая вежливо и по существу? Вот прасангики это умели, а в ньингме, похоже, не уделяли внимания искусству дискуссии.


Так а вы и не ведете никакой дискуссии, просто флуд, отрывочные бессодержательные фразы.
О чем с вами говорить?

----------

Tong Po (21.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так это ж вы задали тон, забыли?


А кто тон поддержал?




> Так а вы и не ведете никакой дискуссии, просто флуд, отрывочные бессодержательные фразы.


О чем с вами говорить?

----------


## Shus

Кстати о чань-буддизме

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Из Дюмулена*
_Внезапность просветления_
Еще один из последователей Кумарадживы, Дао-шэн (ок. 360—434), был известен своей приверженностью учению о внезапном просветлении, и поэтому многие считают именно его «подлинным основателем дзэн». Однако Фун-Ю-лань несколько изменяет эту формулировку:
«С позиции идеологии зарождение школы чань... восходит к Дао-шэню». Одно можно утверждать со всей определенностью — фигура Дао-шэня и его «новая доктрина» являются краеугольными камнями для понимания сущности дзэнского учения. Он принадлежит к раннему поколению китайских буддистов, которые объединили провозвестие Будды с китайским мировоззрением и утвердили учение на китайской почве.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

А кто такой Дао-шэнь? Ученик Кумарадживы сначала репрессированный, но затем с почетом реабилитрованный и "вознесенный" за проповедование и комментирование именно "Махапаринирвана-сутры".

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Из Литвинцева*
....Дао Шэн полагал, что именно учение Нирвана-сутры является окончательным, завершающим этапом проповедей Будды Шакьямуни. Оттого нельзя останавливаться на изучении Праджняпарамиты, но следует практиковать учение Нирваны чтобы не впасть в крайность и придерживаться Срединного Пути (205).
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

Tong Po (21.05.2015), Сергей Хос (20.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вообще, когда человек с т.зр. традиции самоидентифицируется как "пони", слышать от него о маргинальности как-то смешно.
Да, Денис, сделаю я пожалуй для вас исключение, заигнорю. Все равно кроме флуда вы ничего не производите.
Никогда этого не делал, даже интересно, как оно работает. )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

Еще лыко в строку, на этот раз из Песен Сарахи (#23):

Do not corrupt your mind, whose nature is pure, with meditative concentrations.
Station the true self in bliss, and cause it no torment.

*Не загрязняй  медитациями природную чистоту ума.
Полинная самость пребывает в блаженстве, не причиняй ей беспокойство.*

И специально для  @*Нико* - на тибетском:
rang bzhin dag pa'i sems la bsam gtan dag gis mi bslad de||
bdag nyid bde la gnas bzhin gdung bar ma byed cig|

----------

Aion (21.05.2015), Legba (21.05.2015), Pedma Kalzang (21.05.2015), Shus (21.05.2015), Tong Po (21.05.2015), Дубинин (20.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Еще лыко в строку, на этот раз из Песен Сарахи (#23):
> *Не загрязняй  медитациями природную чистоту ума.
> Полинная самость пребывает в блаженстве, не причиняй ей беспокойство.*[/COLOR]


Не исключено в будущем нахождение аутентичного тибетского текста:


Не загрязняй себя буддизмом.
Цель оправдывает средства - давай
Убивай, насилуй, клевещи, предавай.
Ради светлого, светлого, светлого,
Светлого здания идей Чучхе.
 :Smilie:

----------

Legba (21.05.2015), Tong Po (21.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не исключено в будущеме нахождение аутентичного тибетского текста:
> 
> Не загрязняй себя буддизмом.
> Цель оправдывает средства - давай
> Убивай, насилуй, клевещи, предавай.
> Ради светлого, светлого, светлого,
> Светлого здания идей Чучхе.


Такие тексты даже на санскрите есть, это как раз не диво )))
Ну разве что кроме чучхе )))

----------

Legba (21.05.2015), Tong Po (21.05.2015), Фил (20.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Сараха. кстати, тоже изначально на санскрите, как вы понимаете. )))
Маха-атман и всякое такое.
Это линия махасиддхов, у них этого добра навалом, просто не все знают.

----------

Legba (21.05.2015), Фил (20.05.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сараха. кстати, тоже изначально на санскрите, как вы понимаете. )))


Всё же изначально на пракрите.

----------

Сергей Хос (20.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Всё же изначально на пракрите.


Песни Чарьяпады изначально написаны не на пракрите, а на местных языках (ория, бенгальский, ассамский).

----------

Tong Po (21.05.2015), Владимир Николаевич (21.05.2015), Сергей Хос (21.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну что, разобралась ты с этим "просто Я" (nga tsam), стало яснее?
> На что навешивается этот ярлык, к чему он применим? что есть его "основа обозначения"?


Я-то с nga tsam давно разобраралась, насколько разобралка ещё работает. Как говорится, Будда говорил одним, что "я" самосуще", другим -- что оно несамосуще, а третьим -- что оно частично объективно. Выяснять и утверждать, какого уровня были эти три личности, я не хочу тут. Я упёртый прасангик, в атманов не верю, сколько бы цитат тут не приводили мне. 

И вобще не тема это на БФ.

Можно пообсуждать на hundu.ru.

----------

Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> И вобще не тема это на БФ. Можно пообсуждать на hundu.ru.


Правильно. Надо доводить до конца дело Германна и уже окончательно выкорчевать этот криптошактизм.
Поскольку: "Нет истины, кроме мадхъямики и Нагарджуна пророк ее".

----------

Legba (21.05.2015), Tong Po (21.05.2015), Сергей Хос (21.05.2015), Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Правильно. Надо доводить до конца дело Германна и уже окончательно выкорчевать этот криптошактизм.
> Поскольку: "Нет истины, кроме мадхъямики и Нагарджуна пророк ее".


Вы язъвите, конечно). Германн -- это другая крайность, конечно). Но вот Вы.... За Атман или как, можно узнать?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Песни Чарьяпады изначально написаны не на пракрите, а на местных языках (ория, бенгальский, ассамский).


Ория, бенгальский, ассамский - современные языки произошедшие из магадги, который принадлежит к  восточным пракритам.
Пракрит это не  отдельный язык, а группа языков (диалектов) принадлежащих к арийской ветви  индоевропейской семьи.

----------

Shus (21.05.2015), Tong Po (21.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Вы язъвите, конечно). Германн -- это другая крайность, конечно). Но вот Вы.... За Атман или как, можно узнать?


Я за мир во всем мире и еще "за все хорошее против всей фигни". :Smilie: 
Кстати в Ваших "коренных" сутрах (от Астасахасрики- до Маха-) с атманом вроде бы все в порядке и почему Вас волнует, как с этим дело в других направлениях махаяны - мне не очень понятно.

Или привыкли к статусу "высших" (в религиозном и политическом смысле)?

----------


## Нико

> Я за мир во всем мире и еще "за все хорошее против всей фигни".


Я тоже за это. В этом мы совпали).




> Кстати в Ваших "коренных" сутрах (от Астасахасрики- до Маха-) с атманом вроде бы все в порядке и почему Вас волнует, как с этим дело в других направлениях махаяны - мне не очень понятно.


Если Вы ещё не поняли, я не "сутрист", а "шастрист" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Или привыкли к статусу "высших" (в религиозном и политическом смысле)?


Я привыкла к статусу "тех", кто отвечает на мои вопросы о бытии).

А вот почему просто так нельзя задать вопрос? Мне немного не ясна Ваша позиция в этой теме.... Зачем отвечать с подковырками? Почему бы не сказать честно, "как есть"?

----------

Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> "Нет истины, кроме мадхъямики и Нагарджуна пророк ее".


Воистину!
Нагарджуна акбар!

----------

Legba (21.05.2015), Shus (21.05.2015), Алик (21.05.2015), Нико (21.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Если Вы ещё не поняли, я не "сутрист", а "шастрист"


Шастры основаны на сутрах, причем шастр на порядок(и) больше, чем сутр. Ну типа "корни и крона".




> Мне немного не ясна Ваша позиция в этой теме.... Зачем отвечать с подковырками? Почему бы не сказать честно, "как есть"?


Моя позиция простая (я уже Вам раньше говорил): я пытаюсь понять "откуда есть пошла" и что такое махаяна. В данной теме разбирали один из важных эпизодов в истории это почтенного движения (кстати очень продуктивно).

Вопрос "за белых или за красных" меня не интересует, а на многие вопросы (типа Вашего) у меня простой "китайский" ответ: "у меня нет никакого мнения по этому вопросу".
Если Вас что-то обижает, за "подковырки" готов извинится, но уж больно Вы ...подставляетесь.

----------

Tong Po (21.05.2015), Джнянаваджра (17.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> ...Я привыкла к статусу "тех", кто отвечает на мои вопросы о бытии)...


Да они не достоверно отвечают, "нагарджуны, будды" и прочие твои любимцы. Субъективные переживания, и тонкие манипуляции с ними и разборки с оппонентами- весьма искусны, но жёсткая необходимость привязки этих переживаний к объяснению сансароустройства, нирванонеобходимости, боддхисатвакрутости- портят всё дело. Тупо отсутствием  доказательств- всё легко портится (манипуляции сознанием- материей, нужности нирваны (кроме психотерапевтической) и пр..)

----------


## Нико

> но уж больно Вы ...подставляетесь.


Это моё кредо).

----------

Shus (21.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да они не достоверно отвечают, "нагарджуны, будды" и прочие твои любимцы. Субъективные переживания, и тонкие манипуляции с ними и разборки с оппонентами- весьма искусны, но жёсткая необходимость привязки этих переживаний к объяснению сансароустройства, нирванонеобходимости, боддхисатвакрутости- портят всё дело. Тупо отсутствием  доказательств- всё легко портится (манипуляции сознанием- материей, нужности нирваны (кроме психотерапевтической) и пр..)


А вы что тут делаете, disabled of dharma?

----------


## Дубинин

> А вы что тут делаете, disabled of dharma?


Так Бог мотиваций нЕдал к золотой-цепи- крутой тачке, а также умишка- он-же зажал. А здесь я слова некоторые знаю, иногда их прикольно складываю- реально умные-ухмыляютя- "лайкают"- кажешься себе- не тем- что есть..(((

----------


## Паня

> Так Бог мотиваций нЕдал к золотой-цепи- крутой тачке, а также умишка- он-же зажал. А здесь я слова некоторые знаю, иногда их прикольно складываю- реально умные-ухмыляютя- "лайкают"- кажешься себе- не тем- что есть..(((


Доминантность?

----------

Дубинин (21.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так Бог мотиваций нЕдал к золотой-цепи- крутой тачке, а также умишка- он-же зажал. А здесь я слова некоторые знаю, иногда их прикольно складываю- реально умные-ухмыляютя- "лайкают"- кажешься себе- не тем- что есть..(((


Депривация сна - будет офигенная мотивация "поспать"  :Smilie: 
Только опасно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я упёртый прасангик, в атманов не верю, сколько бы цитат тут не приводили мне.


Да, тяжко разговаривать с истинно-верующими, какой бы конфессии они не принадлежали. Упертый буддист по сути ни чем не отличается от упертого теиста: оба тормозят свое мышление перед некошерным, в итоге просто игнорируя очевидное, если этого, по их мнению, "нет-и-быть-не-может".

----------

Aion (21.05.2015), Legba (21.05.2015), Tong Po (21.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я-то с nga tsam давно разобраралась, насколько разобралка ещё работает.


А между тем на вопрос так и не ответила:



> На что навешивается этот ярлык, к чему он применим? что есть его "основа обозначения"?

----------


## Фил

> Да, тяжко разговаривать с истинно-верующими, какой бы конфессии они не принадлежали. Упертый буддист по сути ни чем не отличается от упертого теиста: оба тормозят свое мышление перед некошерным, в итоге просто игнорируя очевидное, если этого, по их мнению, "нет-и-быть-не-может".


Смотря какой буддист и какого буддизма.
О вере речь не идет.
Речь идет о том, чтобы не принимать фантазии за истину и знание.
"Очевидное" это исключительно  - Вам.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Речь идет о том, чтобы не принимать фантазии за истину и знание.
> "Очевидное" это исключительно  - Вам.


Фил, говоря об очевидном я имел в виду не свою веру во что-то (у меня ее нет, в отличие, например, от @*Нико*)))), а конкретные примеры положительного употребления категории "Атман" в диапазоне от сутр Махаяны до тантр Дзогчена.
Попытка разобраться, в том, какой смысл вкладывается в это (а смысл должен стать понятен из сравнения с другими высказываниями на аналогичную тему, расширяющими контекст), эта попытка немедленно отвергается истинно-верующими со словами "нет-и-быть-не-может". Ну а с фанатиками, сами понимаете, разговор не получается: "Спартак чемпион", вот и весь их ответ.

----------

Aion (21.05.2015), Legba (21.05.2015), Shus (21.05.2015), Tong Po (21.05.2015), Серг (21.12.2022), Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А между тем на вопрос так и не ответила:


Да я ответила выше. Читай)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да я ответила выше. Читай)


Выше там 18 страниц темы. Укажи конктретный топик (хотя бы номер, если ссылку не умеешь давать)))), плз.

----------


## До

> Короче, по крайней мере в некоторых линиях преемстенности, сохранившихся в Тибете, идеи Махапаринирвана-сутры о Маха-Атмане нашли себе применение, наверняка в том числе и практическое.


Где в Махапаринирвана-сутры идеи о Маха-Атмане, если не секрет?




> А судя по тому, что отголоски этого воззрения можно найти еще в Вималакирти-нирдеше, не такая уж они и маргинальная, эта линия. )))


Как говорил Иисус Христос - достаточно фантазии с горчичное зерно и отголоски чего угодно можно найти где угодно.

----------

Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, говоря об очевидном я имел в виду не свою веру во что-то (у меня ее нет, в отличие, например, от @*Нико*)))), а конкретные примеры положительного употребления категории "Атман" в диапазоне от сутр Махаяны до тантр Дзогчена.
> Попытка разобраться, в том, какой смысл вкладывается в это (а смысл должен стать понятен из сравнения с другими высказываниями на аналогичную тему, расширяющими контекст), эта попытка немедленно отвергается истинно-верующими со словами "нет-и-быть-не-может". Ну а с фанатиками, сами понимаете, разговор не получается: "Спартак чемпион", вот и весь их ответ.


"Нет-и-быть-не-может" это все таки не фанатично-религиозное высказывание, а юмористическое.
Употребление термина или категории "атман" неуместно в буддийском дискурсе, т.к. таким образом он становится неконсистентным (противоречивым, бессмысленным).
Я могу предположить, что употребление таких категорий было необходимо для каких-то тантрических целей - вывести мышление в некое пограничное состояние.
Пытаться же переосмыслить картину мира на основании таких текстовых источников и делание каких либо далеко идущих выводов - неуместно.

Фактически, мы имеем тексты противоречащие буддийской философии и содержащие необоснованные утверждения.
Мы не знаем, для чего они нужны и какая информация там содержится.

Ваша интерпретация "раз там так написано - значит так и есть" лишь одна из многих, это - мнение.
Равнозначно можно использовать интерпретацию "раз там так написано - значит этого ни в коем случае нет"
Может это "Вредные советы" Остера?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Где в Махапаринирвана-сутры идеи о Маха-Атмане, если не секрет?


Вот небольшая выборка, часть я перевел на русский, но особо не усердствовал:
Then the Buddha said to all the bhiksus: "Hear me well, hear me well! Now, you mention the case of an intoxicated person. This refers to knowledge, but not the signification. What do I mean by signification? The intoxicated person sees the sun and moon, which do not move, but he thinks they do. The same is the case with beings. As all illusion and ignorance overhang [the mind], the mind turns upside down and takes Self for non-Self, Eternal for non-Eternal, Purity as non-Pure, and Bliss as sorrow. Overhung by illusion, this thought arises. Though this though arises, the meaning is not gained [realised]. This is as in the case of the intoxicated person who takes what does not move as moving. *The Self’ signifies the Buddha; ’the Eternal’ signifies the Dharmakaya; ’Bliss’ signifies Nirvana, and ’the Pure’ signifies Dharma.* 
......
Non-Self is Samsara, *the Self is the Tathagata*; impermanence is the sravakas and pratyekabuddhas, the Eternal is the Tathagata’s Dharmakaya; suffering is all tirthikas, Bliss is Nirvana; the impure is all compounded [samskrta] dharmas , the Pure is the true Dharma that the Buddha and Bodhisattvas have. This is called non-perversion/ non-inversion. By not being inverted [in one’s views], one will know [both] the letter and the meaning. If one desires to be freed from the four perverse/ inverted [views - catur-viparita-drsti], *one should know the Eternal, Blissful, the Self and the Pure in this manner.*

Безсамостность [актуальна для] сансары, Самость есть Татхагата; непостоянство [актуально для] шравак и пратьекабудд, Постоянство есть Дхармакая Татхагат; страдательность [актуальна для] тиртиков, Блаженство есть Ниркана; нечистое – это все составные (обусловленные) дхармы, Чистое – это подлинная Дхарма, которой владеют Будды и Бодхисаттвы.

True Self

"O good man! Just as people say "great" when things are gained by the working together of many causal relations, so do things stand with Nirvana. As it can be gained by the conjoint working of many causal relations, we say "Great". “And why do we say "Great Nirvana"? As there is the Great Self, we speak of "Great Nirvana". *As Nirvana is selflessness [i.e. non-ego] and Great Sovereignty” “[i.e. great freedom from all restrictions; unlimited autonomy; the ability to do as one wills], we speak of ’the Great Self’.* What do we mean by ’Great Sovereignty’? “If there are eight sovereignties, we speak of ’the Self’.

Отчего говорится «Великая нирвана»? Поскольку Нирвана безсамостна и обладает Великой Самовластностью, *говорится о Великой Самости.*

"“O good man! The Buddha-Nature is none other than the All-Void of “Paramarthasatya” [Ultimate Truth]. The All-Void of “Paramartha-satya” is Wisdom. We say "All-Void". This does not refer to no Void [any Voidness], nor non-Void. Knowledge [“jnana”] sees the Void and the non-Void, the Eternal and the non-Eternal, Suffering and Bliss, the Self and the non-Self. The Void refers to all births and deaths. The Non-Void refers to Great Nirvana. And the non-Self is nothing but birth and death. The Self refers to Great Nirvana.


"The Middle Path is the Buddha-Nature. For this reason, the Buddha-Nature is Eternal and there is no change. As ignorance overspreads [them], all beings are unable to see. The sravaka and pratyekabuddha see the All-Void of all things. But they do not see the non-Void. Or they see the non-Self of all things, but they do not see the Self. Because of this, they are unable to gain the All-Void of “Paramartha-satya”. Since they fail to gain the All-Void of “Paramartha-satya”, they fail to enact the Middle Path. Since there is no Middle Path, there is no seeing of the Buddha-Nature.

These ordinary people generate false views in succession from one on to the other. In order to eliminate such false views, the Tathagata reveals and discourses on the non-existence of a self, just as when the prince tells his various ministers that there is no such sword in his treasury. Noble Son, the True Self that the Tathagata expounds today is called the Buddha-dhatu [Buddha-Nature]. This manner of Buddha-dhatu is shown in the Buddha-Dharma with the example of the real sword.

Заурядные люди производят ложные воззрения, передавая их один другому. Для устранения этих ложных взглядов Татхагата [прежде] раскрыл и проповедал несуществование самости ... Сын благого рода, *Подлинная Самость, о которой Татхагата проповедует ныне, именуется Будда-дхату* (Природа будды).

A man stands on the ground and looks up at the sky, where he can see no trace of where the birds have flown. The same is the case [here]. O good man! The same is the case with beings. They do not possess the heavenly eye. Immersed in illusion, they cannot see the nature of the Tathagata, which they possess. For this reason, I now expound the [hitherto] undisclosed teaching on selflessness. Why? "*A person who lacks the heavenly eye does not know the True Self*". Because he estimates Self in the wrong way. All things created by illusion are non-eternal. That is why I say that the Eternal and the non-Eternal are two different things.

If there are impermanence, suffering, void, and non-Self, what does one kill? If Impermanence is killed, what there is is eternal Nirvana. If Suffering is killed, one must gain Bliss; if the Void is killed, one must gain the Real. *If the non-Self is killed, one must gain the True Self.*

If "[there is]" no Self, who upholds the precepts and who violates "[them]"? I, the Buddha, said: "I have never said that all beings do not have the Self; I have always said that all beings have the Buddha-Nature. Is not the Buddha-Nature the Self? Thus, I have never spoken of "not-is". All beings do not see the Buddha-Nature. Hence, "[for them there is]" the non-Eternal, non-Self, non-Bliss, and non-Purity. Such are the views of "not-is". Then, all the Brahmacarins, on hearing that the Buddha-Nature is the Self, aspired to the unsurpassed Bodhi "[Enlightenment]" mind, and then, renouncing the world, practised the way of Bodhi.

Если нет самости, кто же хранит обеты, и кто нарушает их? Я, Будда, рек: "Я никогда не говорил, что существа не имеют Самости. Но я говорил, что у всех существ есть Природа Будды. *Разве Природа Будды - это не Самость?* Я никогда не проповедовал "нет-ность" Но существа не видят Природу Будды, поэтому [для них существует] не-Вечное, не-Блаженство, не-Чистота. Вот это и есть воззрение "нет-ности". А все, следующие чистому житию, услышав, что Природа Будды и есть Самость, устремляются к непревзойденному Пробуждению, и, отвергнув мир, вступают на путь Бодхи"

Common mortals and the ignorant may measure the size of their own self and say, 'It is like the size of a thumb, like a mustard seed, or like the size of a mote.' When the Tathagata speaks of Self, in no case are things thus. That is why he says: 'All things have no Self.'
Even though he has said that all phenomena [dharmas] are devoid of the Self, it is not that they are completely/ truly devoid of the Self. What is this Self? Any phenomenon [dharma] that is true [satya], real [tattva], eternal [nitya], sovereign/ autonomous/ self-governing [aisvarya], and whose ground/ foundation is unchanging [asraya-aviparinama], is termed 'the Self' [atman]. This is as in the case of the great Doctor who well understands the milk medicine. The same is the case with the Tathagata. For the sake of beings, he says "there is the Self in all things" O you the four classes! Learn Dharma thus!"

http://www.wisdomlib.org/buddhism/bo.../doc59439.html


Кстати, вот эта фраза очень любопытна:
As Nirvana is selflessness [i.e. non-ego] and Great Sovereignty” “[i.e. great freedom from all restrictions; unlimited autonomy; the ability to do as one wills], we speak of ’the Great Self’.
Отчего говорится «Великая нирвана»? Поскольку Нирвана безсамостна и обладает Великой Самовластностью, говорится о Великой Самости.
Мне представляется, что здесь как раз говорится о разграничении понятий "самость" (как низшее "я", то самое "просто-я" aham-matra), от Маха-атмана как интегрирующего принципа инд. потока ума, который затем в тантрах традиции Дзогчен и у Сарахи отождествляется со всеобщей основой, с абс. бодхичиттой и так далее.




> Как говорил Иисус Христос - достаточно фантазии с горчичное зерно и отголоски чего угодно можно найти где угодно.


Не научно )))
Другие тексты традиции махамудры и дзогчена показывают, что это не фантазии, а определенная, вполне традиционная линия дискурса, связанная в том числе и с практическим применением на уровне медитации.

----------

Aion (21.05.2015), Tong Po (21.05.2015), Серг (21.12.2022)

----------


## Shus

> Фактически, мы имеем тексты противоречащие буддийской философии и содержащие необоснованные утверждения.
> Мы не знаем, для чего они нужны и какая информация там содержится.


Я же уже предлагал (не Вам) примкнуть к Критическому буддизму, но меня с негодованием отвергли.


UPD: Там правда есть небольшая засада для правоверных: "К «чистому» и «подлинному» буддизму он относит только учения Тхеравады, Праджня-парамиты, мадхьямаку Нагарджуны и некоторые тексты йогачары."

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Употребление термина или категории "атман" неуместно в буддийском дискурсе, т.к. таким образом он становится неконсистентным (противоречивым, бессмысленным).


Если вы в чем-то не можете понять смысл, это еще не значит, что оно бессмысленно.




> Я могу предположить, что употребление таких категорий было необходимо для каких-то тантрических целей - вывести мышление в некое пограничное состояние.
> Пытаться же переосмыслить картину мира на основании таких текстовых источников и делание каких либо далеко идущих выводов - неуместно.


Вообще-то практически все такие высказывания имеют онтологическую окраску, то есть касаются именно  картины мира.




> Фактически, мы имеем тексты *противоречащие буддийской философии и содержащие необоснованные утверждения.*
> Мы не знаем, для чего они нужны и какая информация там содержится.


Это общее свойство динамики Трех поворотов. Сутры праджняпарамиты в сравнении с Хинаянскими точно так же некоторыми рассматриваются как *противоречащие буддийской философии и содержащие необоснованные утверждения.*
Так что это не аргумент, а лишь свидетельство Вашей ограниченности )))

----------

Aion (21.05.2015), Tong Po (21.05.2015), Vladiimir (21.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Если вы в чем-то не можете понять смысл, это еще не значит, что оно бессмысленно.


Согласен.




> Это общее свойство динамики Трех поворотов. Сутры праджняпарамиты в сравнении с Хинаянскими точно так же некоторыми рассматриваются как *противоречащие буддийской философии и содержащие необоснованные утверждения.*


Я не вижу противоречия. Сутры праджняпарамиты расширяют Хинаяну, но не противоречат.




> Так что это не аргумент, а лишь свидетельство Вашей ограниченности )))


Я с этим не спорю, я очень ограничен в своих способностях, поэтому и пытаюсь развиваться.
Но Вы самого себя таким ограниченным не считаете, но и объяснить тем не менее ничего не можете, почему-то.
Только приводите цитаты. Не исключено, что Третий Поворот требует устной передачи, а все эти тексты...
Хотя, безусловно, было бы здорово, если бы смогли.

----------


## Фил

> Я же уже предлагал (не Вам) примкнуть к Критическому буддизму, но меня с негодованием отвергли.
> UPD: Там правда есть небольшая засада для правоверных: "К «чистому» и «подлинному» буддизму он относит только учения Тхеравады, Праджня-парамиты, мадхьямаку Нагарджуны и некоторые тексты йогачары."


А зачем куда то примыкать?
Это то как раз ограничение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

О связи Маха-атмана с бодхичиттой, из Махапаринрвана-сутры:

all the Brahmacarins, on hearing that the Buddha-Nature is the Self, aspired to the unsurpassed Bodhi "[Enlightenment]" mind, and then, renouncing the world, practised the way of Bodhi.
Все практикующие чистое житие, узнав о том, что Природа будды есть Самость, устремляются к непревзойденной бодхичитте (unsurpassed Bodhi mind), и, отвергнув мир, практикуют путь Бодхи.

В текстах махамудры и дзогчена эта идея дается уже в конкретном, практическом ключе.

----------

Aion (21.05.2015), Vladiimir (21.05.2015), Серг (21.12.2022)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не вижу противоречия. Сутры праджняпарамиты расширяют Хинаяну, но не противоречат.


Ну так о том и речь: непротиворечивость Первого и Второго поворотов вы смогли понять, а Второго и Третьего - нет.
А некоторые так на Первом и застревают )))

----------

Tong Po (21.05.2015), Vladiimir (21.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Выше там 18 страниц темы. Укажи конктретный топик (хотя бы номер, если ссылку не умеешь давать)))), плз.


Мне лень искать. Достаточно сказать, что nga tsan -- обозначение скандх. Будут возражения?)

----------


## Фил

> Ну так о том и речь: непротиворечивость Первого и Второго поворотов вы смогли понять, а Второго и Третьего - нет.


А Вы непротиворечивость Второго и Третьего понимаете?

----------

Нико (21.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне лень искать. Достаточно сказать, что nga tsan -- обозначение скандх. Будут возражения?)


Обозначение является носителем кармических следов? ну-ну ))))
Нет, ты определенно не понимаешь, чем отличается езда на машине от разговора о ней.

----------


## Нико

> Обозначение является носителем кармических следов? ну-ну ))))
> Нет, ты определенно не понимаешь, чем отличается езда на машине от разговора о ней.


Твоё упрямство прям поражает). Ты неверно понимаешь относительную истину. Оттуда и затык у нас с тобой.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Вы непротиворечивость Второго и Третьего понимаете?


Да, с позиции диалектики рангтонга и жентонга.

----------

Aion (21.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Твоё упрямство прям поражает). Ты неверно понимаешь относительную истину. Оттуда и затык у нас с тобой.


Ты лучше объясни, как обозначение может быть носителем кармических следов.

----------


## Нико

> Ты лучше объясни, как обозначение может быть носителем кармических следов.


Что ты понимаешь под "обозначением"? Вот это сперва объясни мне. (Я злая, очень злая).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что ты понимаешь под "обозначением"? Вот это сперва объясни мне. (Я злая, очень злая).


Здрасьте! сама сказала "обозначение", а мне объяснять?
Откуда я знаю, что ты называешь обозначением.
Мы ведь твое определение разбираем, тебе и отвечать )))

----------


## Фил

> Да, с позиции диалектики рангтонга и жентонга.


Но я понимаю жентог как позитивный рангтонг, получается - как его разновидность.
Таким образом диалетика рангтонга с рангтонгом же.
Это какой-то "вечный бой" ?
Что принципиально нового предлагает жентонг, кроме удобства для ума?

----------


## Нико

> Здрасьте! сама сказала "обозначение", а мне объяснять?
> Откуда я знаю, что ты называешь обозначением.
> Мы ведь твое определение разбираем, тебе и отвечать )))


Мы разбираем не моё какое-то обозначение, а относительную истину, на минуточку.

----------

Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мы разбираем не моё какое-то обозначение, а относительную истину, на минуточку.





> Достаточно сказать, что nga tsan -- обозначение скандх. Будут возражения?)


Прежде ты говорила, что nga tsan есть носитель кармичеких отпечатков.
И то и другое - твои формулировки, я за них не отвечаю, не переводи стрелки, плз.
Как обозначение может быть носителем.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что принципиально нового предлагает жентонг, кроме удобства для ума?


Фил, это очень сложная тема.При абстрактном рассмотрении тут все дейстительно сводится к удобству для ума.
Но на практическом уровне на основе этой парадигмы "истинносущего" выстраиваются вполне конкретные методики практик в махамудре и дзогчене, которых, скажем, в гелуг просто не имеется.

Ведь такого крайнего рангтонга, как в гелуг, нет больше ни в одной школе.
У Лонгченпы, например, эта тема разворачивается в схеме не диалектики, к "триалектики": он говорит о "пустоте-от-себя", "пустоте-от-иного" и "пустоте-от-обоих", соотнося их с трисвабхавой, причем последнее есть абсолютная полнота, "истинносущее", творческая потенциальность дхармадхату. Вот от этого они и отталкиваются в своих наставлениях по практике.




> Но я понимаю жентог как позитивный рангтонг, получается - как его разновидность.


А можно понимать рангтонг как негативный жентог, как своего рода проекцию реального трехмерного объекта на плоскость рассудочной дискурсии.
При переходе же к медитативному созерцанию по методикам махамудры и дзогчена объемное видение восстанавливается. Вот об этом объекте и говорится как о Маха-атмане.

----------

Aion (21.05.2015), Shus (21.05.2015), Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

Сергей Хос, самость объект эгоцентрического воззрения? Если да, то воспринимающий природу Будды как самосущую, привержен эгоцентрическому воззрению. А утверждение, что воспринимающий природу Будды как самосущую не имеет эгоцентрического воззрения не более чем желаемое, выдаваемое за действительное.
Если природа Будды обладает атманом, атман это самость, то из этого следует нелепый вывод, что воспринимающий все, в том числе и природу Будды самосуще зрит реальность, ему не требуется Путь святых.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если природа Будды обладает атманом, атман это самость, то из этого следует нелепый вывод, что воспринимающий все, в том числе и природу Будды самосуще зрит реальность, ему не требуется Путь святых.


Восприятие Природы будды и есть завершение Пути святых.

==================
в «Ясных словах» (в комм. на строфу 18.9)  говорится:

Mыслетворение – это движение ума. А поскольку оно успокоено, то [постижению] реальности чуждо мыслетворение. Как сказано в сутре:
«Что такое абсолютная истина? – То, в чем нет даже движения ума; что уж говорить о буквах».

Таким образом, ясно, что «отсутствие движения ума» означает немыслетворение.
Более того, в «Толковании “Вхождения [в срединность]”» сказано, что во время ровного сосредоточения учащихся святых [движение ума] полностью не прекращено; /202а/ оно полностью прекращается во время Пробуждения.
Так же, опираясь на свидетельство сутры, [Чандракирти] доказывает в «Толковании “Вхождения [в срединность]”» (комм. на строфу 6.182), что, *если бы не существовала та природа, были бы бессмысленны подвиги бодхисаттв ради ее постижения*:

– Какова же природа [явлений] (svabhava, rang bzhin)?
*– Несозданная и независимая собственная сущность (svarupa, rang gi ngo bo), постигаемая сознанием, свободным от «катаракты» неведения.*
– Существует ли она?
*– Кто же ответит «нет»?! Если бы она не существовала, зачем нужно было бы бодхисаттвам осваивать путь парамит?* Для чего тогда бодхисаттвам усердствовать в сотнях подвигов для постижения подлинной природы?!

В подтверждение [он] приводит цитату из сутры :
Сыны благородной семьи! Если бы абсолютное не существовало, не было бы смысла вести чистый образ жизни и Татхагатам появляться [в мире]. *Поскольку абсолютное существует, бодхисаттв называют «сведущими в абсолютном*».

Цонкапа
_Средний ламрим_
пер. А.Кугявичуса
=========================

Так что отголоски этого даже в гелуг можно найти )))

----------

Aion (21.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей Хос, самость объект эгоцентрического воззрения?


Объект эгоцентрического воззрения - это "разрушимое собрание" (= скандхи), которым приписано обозначение "я". Вот это приписывание и есть самость как эгоцентрическое воззрение. Акт приписывания = "мыслетворение" (прапанча).

Святые, устранившие  "мыслетворение", восходят к созерцанию "несозданной и независимой собственной сущности (svarupa, rang gi ngo bo)", которая и есть Маха-атман  Махапаринирвана-сутры. А поскольку приписывания тут нет (ведь нет мыслетворения), то в самом акте созерцания он является безсамостным: Махаатман чужд самости, как и сказано в сутре. Это просто чистое бытие, потенциал разворачивания всех видимостей, Бодхичитта = Дхармадхату = Царь всетворящий (Кунжед Гьялпо).

----------

Aion (21.05.2015), Tong Po (21.05.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я не вижу противоречия. Сутры праджняпарамиты расширяют Хинаяну, но не противоречат.


Правда? А отрицание Четырех благородных истин? Тоже кто-то может не согласиться с таким "расширением".

----------


## Нико

> Прежде ты говорила, что nga tsam есть носитель кармичеких отпечатков.





> И то и другое - твои формулировки, я за них не отвечаю, не переводи стрелки, плз.
> Как обозначение может быть носителем


Не я говорила, а Далай-лама писал. У тебя преждевременной склероз? :Smilie: 
Ты обязан. ибо в теме. А то ишь, "Пабонку перевёл". 


Опять же, "как обозначение может быть носителем", на БФ, похоже только знаем мы с Цонкапой. И с Филом наверняка).

----------

Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Опять же, "как обозначение может быть носителем", на БФ, похоже только знаем мы с Цонкапой. И с Филом наверняка).


Наверное, у Фила тоже нет машины, и он как и ты полагает, что для "поехать" достаточно сказать "би-би"))))
Что я думаю про "просто-я" см. вот тут.

Носителем является не само наименование "просто-я", а его "основа обозначения" - изначальный ясный свет ума.
Потому что когда Будда говорит "в прошлой жизни я был царевичем таким-то", он обозначает этим словом "я" *одновременно* и свои нынешние скандхи, и непрекращаемый "поток инд. ума", который объединяет его нынешнее проявление в один поток с "царевичем в прошлой жизни".
В противном случае такое обозначение не имело бы смысла: Будда был бы "одно", а царевич - "другое", никак с ним не связанное.

----------

Aion (21.05.2015), Vladiimir (21.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А можно понимать рангтонг как негативный жентог, как своего рода проекцию реального трехмерного объекта на плоскость рассудочной дискурсии.


 А как же монах Оккам?

----------


## Chikara

> Носителем является не само наименование "просто-я", а его "основа обозначения" - изначальный ясный свет ума.


Похоже вы в очередной раз абсолютизируете человеческое сознание с его "изначальным ясным светом ума". Природа Будды всего лишь означает, что этой природой обладают помимо человека все другие ЖС в равной степени.

----------


## Фил

> Наверное, у Фила тоже нет машины, и он как и ты полагает, что для "поехать" достаточно сказать "би-би"))))
> Что я думаю про "просто-я" см. вот тут.


 Есть машина  :Smilie:  




> В противном случае такое обозначение не имело бы смысла: Будда был бы "одно", а царевич - "другое", никак с ним не связанное.


Связано взаимозависимым возникновением. А так - всё всегда другое, а не одно.

----------

Сергей Хос (21.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Я не вижу противоречия. Сутры праджняпарамиты расширяют Хинаяну, но не противоречат.


Смешно пошутили.  :Smilie: 

Чтоб далеко не ходить, из Вики (Алмазная сутра, по Торчинову):
Основные идеи сутры:
1) Личность и её элементарные психофизические состояния (дхармы) не имеют собственной сущности.
2) Живые существа пребывают в нирване, и лишь невежество порождает иллюзию их пребывания в сансаре.
3) Будда — не человеческое существо, а истинная реальность как она есть (дхармакая, татхата).
4) Истинная реальность не имеет образа (самджня) и не может быть описана или представлена.
5) Только с помощью йогической интуиции можно постигнуть истинную реальность.

----------


## Фил

> Правда? А отрицание Четырех благородных истин? Тоже кто-то может не согласиться с таким "расширением".


Оно не на пустом месте.
Достаточно прочитать "70 строф о пустотности" и все встанет на свои места.

А вот что надо прочитать, чтобы понять концепцию Третьего поворота - я не знаю. 
Пока не торкнуло.

----------


## Aion

> Похоже вы в очередной раз абсолютизируете человеческое сознание с его "изначальным ясным светом ума".


В том-то и дело, что сознание и изначальное осознавание - разное.

----------


## Фил

> Смешно пошутили. 
> 
> Чтоб далеко не ходить, из Вики (Алмазная сутра, по Торчинову):
> Основные идеи сутры:
> 1) Личность и её элементарные психофизические состояния (дхармы) не имеют собственной сущности.
> 2) Живые существа пребывают в нирване, и лишь невежество порождает иллюзию их пребывания в сансаре.
> 3) Будда — не человеческое существо, а истинная реальность как она есть (дхармакая, татхата).
> 4) Истинная реальность не имеет образа (самджня) и не может быть описана или представлена.
> 5) Только с помощью йогической интуиции можно постигнуть истинную реальность.


Я уже ответил Владимиру.
Таким образом иллюстрируется относительная и абсолютная истина (знание)

----------


## Chikara

> В том-то и дело, что сознание и изначальное осознавание - разное.


Не в тему.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Оно не на пустом месте.
> Достаточно прочитать "70 строф о пустотности" и все встанет на свои места.
> 
> А вот что надо прочитать, чтобы понять концепцию Третьего поворота - я не знаю. 
> Пока не торкнуло.


В свете учения о пустоте можно сказать "нет страдания и т.д.". Подобным образом и в свете учения о природе Будды можно сказать "вечность, блаженство, атман". Такое же "расширение".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Похоже вы в очередной раз абсолютизируете человеческое сознание с его "изначальным ясным светом ума". Природа Будды всего лишь означает, что этой природой обладают помимо человека все другие ЖС в равной степени.


Похоже вы в очередной раз сводите сущее к наименованию. Это и есть проекция реального трехмерного объекта на плоскость рассудочного мышления.
Против этой тенденции и направлено провозвестие сутр Третьего поворота.
И это не я придумал, так что сам я ничего не абсолютизирую. Даже Цонкапа говорит об этом как о сущем, только вскользь, как-бы украдкой.
А в махамудре и в дзогчене говорится прямо.

----------


## Shus

> Я уже ответил Владимиру.
> Таким образом иллюстрируется относительная и абсолютная истина (знание)


А причем тут сутры праджняпарамиты (по крайней мере ранние)?
В них этого нет, смею Вас заверить. 

Вот если бы Вы написали вместо "праджняпарамита" "шуньятавада Нагарджуны", я бы с Вами (с оговорками) согласился. 

(10) «Две истины»
В ранних сутрах махаяны нет.
Впервые постулируется Нагарджуной в Муламадхьямака-карике (Mulamadhyamaka-karika, вероятная датировка – 2-3 в.в. н.э.) в виде комментария на беседу Будды с Каччяной из Каччаянаготта-сутты (Kaccayanagotta Sutta, Samyutta Nikaya 12.15, Samyuktagama 301).

----------


## Фил

> В свете учения о пустоте можно сказать "нет страдания и т.д.", а в свете учения о природе Будды можно сказать "вечность, блаженство, атман".


 Не просто так сказать. 
Нагарджуной, Чандракирти и Цонкапой была проделана огромная работа и их выводы основательны.
Заявления по поводу "атмана", которые я вижу на данный момент, безосновательны. 
Т.е. сказать то можно все что угодно, но в данном случае это вульгарно и неуместно.

----------


## Фил

> А причем тут сутры праджняпарамиты (по крайней мере ранние)?
> В них этого нет, смею Вас заверить. 
> 
> Вот если бы Вы написали вместо "праджняпарамита" "шуньятавада Нагарджуны", я бы с Вами (с оговорками) согласился. 
> 
> (10) «Две истины»
> В ранних сутрах махаяны нет.
> Впервые постулируется Нагарджуной в Муламадхьямака-карике (Mulamadhyamaka-karika, вероятная датировка – 2-3 в.в. н.э.) в виде комментария на беседу Будды с Каччяной из Каччаянаготта-сутты (Kaccayanagotta Sutta, Samyutta Nikaya 12.15, Samyuktagama 301).


Ну а зачем это линейное представление Истории?
У нас сейчас есть весь инструментарий. То о чём Вы говорите интересно для историка философии, а не философа.

----------


## Aion

> Не в тему.


В тему, в тему. А вот это: 


> Природа Будды всего лишь означает, что этой природой обладают помимо человека все другие ЖС в равной степени.


 вообще не в тему.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Связано взаимозависимым возникновением. А так - всё всегда другое, а не одно.


А это вообще редукция к хинаяне: там переход из жизни в жизнь осуществляется мгновенно на основе одной лишь причинности, а "ум ясного света" как основа ума - не признается.
Вот вам бы туда, по вашим воззрениям ))

----------


## Shus

> Ну а зачем это линейное представление Истории?
> У нас сейчас есть весь инструментарий. То о чём Вы говорите интересно для историка философии, а не философа.


Сильный аргумент. Типа, если нельзя, но очень хочется - то можно. :Smilie: 

Совсем забыл, что Вы не признаете историю. В будущем воздержусь.

----------


## Фил

Это принципиальное различие, по поводу которого Мипам Ринпоче в трактате "Львиный рык утверждения жентонг" высказывался так:



> «можно (ошибочно) предположить, что слова условного постулата – «абсолютное не пусто само по себе» – отрицают его пустотность и поддерживают несостоятельный взгляд (...) что абсолютное является обособленным, постоянным и неизменным. Но, в таком случае, нет даже частичного понимания этой великой философской системы.»[7]


Жентонг

Наводит на размышления....

----------


## Chikara

> Похоже вы в очередной раз сводите сущее к наименованию. Это и есть проекция реального трехмерного объекта на плоскость рассудочного мышления.
> Против этой тенденции и направлено провозвестие сутр Третьего поворота.
> И это не я придумал, так что сам я ничего не абсолютизирую. Даже Цонкапа говорит об этом как о сущем, только вскользь, как-бы украдкой.
> А в махамудре и в дзогчене говорится прямо.


Так что вам мешает обрести "реальный трехмерный объект"?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Не просто так сказать. 
> Нагарджуной, Чандракирти и Цонкапой была проделана огромная работа и их выводы основательны.
> Заявления по поводу "атмана", которые я вижу на данный момент, безосновательны. 
> Т.е. сказать то можно все что угодно, но в данном случае это вульгарно и неуместно.


Даже в традиции тхеравада есть некоторые последователи, которые считают, что нирвана атман. Находят для этого основания. Т.е. и в рамках традиции вполне можно таким образом осмыслить учение. И дискурс будет вполне буддийский. Тем более в махаяне.

----------

Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так что вам мешает обрести "реальный трехмерный объект"?


То же, что и вам - прапанча, мыслетворение, порождающее видимости в результате кармических отпечатков.

----------


## Фил

> Даже в традиции тхеравада есть некоторые последователи, которые считают, что нирвана атман. Находят для этого основания. Т.е. и в рамках традиции вполне можно таким образом осмыслить учение. И дискурс будет вполне буддийский.


Считать они могут, и хорошо, пусть считают, если им так проще.
Объяснить они это смогут?

----------


## Chikara

> То же, что и вам - прапанча, мыслетворение, порождающее видимости в результате кармических отпечатков.


Я бы сказал, что мешает отсутствие мудрости. "Мыслетворение, порождающее видимости в результате кармических отпечатков" - это уже болезнь ума.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Считать они могут, и хорошо, пусть считают, если им так проще.
> Объяснить они это смогут?


Ну, объясняют. Есть, разумеется, какие-то свои аргументы. Также и в Махапаринирвана-махасутре приводятся какие-то свои объяснения. Суть, что все это вполне укладывается в буддийский дискурс.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я бы сказал, что мешает отсутствие мудрости. "Мыслетворение, порождающее видимости в результате кармических отпечатков" - это уже болезнь.


Изначальная мудрость (ye shes) возникает одновременно с устранением прапанчи, как результат. Так что противопоставление тут неуместно.

----------


## Фил

> Ну, объясняют. Есть, разумеется, какие-то свои аргументы. Также и в Махапаринирвана-махасутре приводятся какие-то свои объяснения. Суть, что все это вполне укладывается в буддийский дискурс.


Я не видел...

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я не видел...


На а Вы ее читали? Помнится, что Вы называли ее "одноразовой" сутрой? По-моему любой, кто ее хотя бы пробежал глазами, поймет что она для многоразового использования ("вечная"). Думаю, что если прочитать, то можно какие-то разъяснения и по-поводу атмана найти.

----------

Джнянаваджра (17.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Наверное, у Фила тоже нет машины, и он как и ты полагает, что для "поехать" достаточно сказать "би-би"))))
> Что я думаю про "просто-я" см. вот тут.


1) У Фила есть машина.как он он ниже и сказал, собственно.
2) Для того чтобы поехать. недостаточно просто сказать "би-би".
3) Невыразимый и самосущий махаатман есть только в твоих концепциях, увы и ах.
4) Носителем карм.отпечатков является изначальный ясный свет ума.
5)Будда говорит о себе в прошлых жизнях потому что индивидуальный поток ума непрерывен и не смешивается с другими.

----------

Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> Изначальная мудрость (ye shes) возникает одновременно с устранением прапанчи, как результат. Так что противопоставление тут неуместно.


Умствование никогда не приведет к "изначальной мудрости".

----------


## Фил

Вот в брошюре "Абсолютное и относительное в буддизме" интересные вещи написаны, например на стр. 24





> "Если обратиться к рассуждениям Джамгона Конгтрула, то у него мы найдем четкое разделение абсолютного принципа на две неотдельные друг от друга части – собственная природа (свабхава), каковой является пустотность от самого себя (или восемнадцать видов пустотности), и другая природа (парабхава), каковой является Изначальное осознавание (джняна), пустотное от другого. Тогда как относительное – это всего лишь иллюзорное проявление двойственного ума. Утверждение пустотности собственной природы служит противоядием от склонностей рассматривать абсолютное как нечто постоянное, тогда как утверждение пустотности другого противодействует склонностям рассматривать абсолютное как нигилистическое отсутствие чего бы то ни было."


Обязательно прочитаю на досуге.
Но в принципе, а так и предполагал.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 13) Невыразимый и самосущий махаатман есть только в твоих концепциях, увы и ах.


Увы и ах, есть в сутрах Третьего поворота, в текстах махамудры и дзогчена, в живой традиции маха-мадхьямаки, в жентонге Долпопы.
Совершенно нет только в схоластическом дискурсе школы гелуг, хотя и у Цонкапы можно найти намеки. ))))
Примеры я приводил, но ты на все неизменно отвечаешь только одно: "Нет и быть не может, потому что Спартак-чемпион".




> 4) Носителем карм.отпечатков является изначальный ясный свет ума.
> 5)Будда говорит о себе в прошлых жизнях потому что индивидуальный поток ума непрерывен и не смешивается с другими.


Чем это по смыслу отличается от атмана?
Только по смыслу, если можно, без "Спартак-чемпион".

----------

Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Уже неинтересно.
Такое ощущение, что Вы судоку разгадываете.

----------

Chikara (21.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Уже неинтересно.
> Такое ощущение, что Вы судоку разгадываете.


Есть люди, которые заменяют индукцию и дедукцию редукцией.
Действительно не интересно )))

----------

Aion (21.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Vladiimir (21.05.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> Уже неинтересно.
> Такое ощущение, что Вы судоку разгадываете.


Это прогнозируемый результат умствования сторон.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Умствование никогда не приведет к "изначальной мудрости".


Сведение воззрения в схоластическую плоскость рассудка - тем более.
В дзогчене и махамудре об этом сказано много теплых слов ))

----------

Aion (21.05.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> Сведение воззрения в схоластическую плоскость рассудка - тем более.


По второму кругу пошли. Почему вы не доверяете себе?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По второму кругу пошли. Почему вы не доверяете себе?


Да просто собеседники тупят, вот и пошли по второму.
На все конкретные примеры из текстов вместо содержательного рассуждения ответ один: "Этого не может быть, потому что мы так веруем".

----------


## Chikara

> Да просто собеседники тупят, вот и пошли по второму.
> На все конкретные примеры из текстов вместо содержательного рассуждения ответ один: "Этого не может быть, потому что мы так веруем".


Вы ушли от ответа.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Восприятие Природы будды и есть завершение Пути 
> святых.


Восприятие сознанием свободным от катаракты неведения. Сознание воспринимающее самобытие несвободно от неведения.





> ==================
> в «Ясных словах» (в комм. на строфу 18.9)  говорится:
> 
> Mыслетворение – это движение ума. А поскольку оно успокоено, то [постижению] реальности чуждо мыслетворение. Как сказано в сутре:
> «Что такое абсолютная истина? – То, в чем нет даже движения ума; что уж говорить о буквах».
> 
> Таким образом, ясно, что «отсутствие движения ума» означает немыслетворение.
> Более того, в «Толковании “Вхождения [в срединность]”» сказано, что во время ровного сосредоточения учащихся святых [движение ума] полностью не прекращено; /202а/ оно полностью прекращается во время Пробуждения.
> Так же, опираясь на свидетельство сутры, [Чандракирти] доказывает в «Толковании “Вхождения [в срединность]”» (комм. на строфу 6.182), что, *если бы не существовала та природа, были бы бессмысленны подвиги бодхисаттв ради ее постижения*:
> ...



"...Итак, глаза и все другие составные явления не могут быть удостоверены как имеющие природу, определяемую их собственной сущностью; и в подлинной сущности не может быть установлено самобытие. Поэтому самобытия вообще нет. И хотя в абсолютной истине установлена природа подлинной сущности, но [обозначение] этой природы как «несозданной» и «независимой» вовсе не означает, что она самосуща: она устанавливается лишь условно, поскольку в ней совершенно нет природы, определяемой собственной сущностью (т.е. самобытия)".

Цонкапа
_Ламрим Ченмо_
пер. А.Кугявичуса

Согласно  Гелуг, воспринимающий природу Будды как самосущую, не свободен от катаракты неведения, а значит неспособен воспринимать истинную, не созданную, независимую природу всего, в том числе и Будды, таких множество.

Все же ответьте воспринимающий самосущую природу Будды зрит реальную природу?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Согласно  Гелуг, воспринимающий природу Будды как самосущую


Если природа Будды не самосущая, от каких причин и условий она зависит?
Если бы была причина возникновения ума ясного света, была бы и причина его исчезновения.
То, что безначально и не прекращается - не имеет порождающей причины и зависит в своем бытии лишь от себя, а это и есть "самосущее".




> Все же ответьте воспринимающий самосущую природу Будды зрит реальную природу?


Вопрос видения истинной природы - это вопрос прекращения двойственного восприятия (граха-грахакья, "схватываемое-и-схватывающий"). Когда двойственность прекращается, ум покоится сам в себе; это и есть переживание само-бытия, истинно-сущего, так это и разъясняется в текстах махамудры и дзогчена.
С точки же зрения двойственности это не есть восприятие.
Поэтому и говорится: "Будды видят посредством не-видения, как видят пространство без "падающих волосков".

С этой точки зрения самосущую природу Будды невозможно воспринять как внешнее, как объект. Но это не значит, что о ней вообще нельзя говорить как об объекте. Просто это высший объект, парама-артха, самосущая природа, доступная в предельной интроспекции после устранения двойственного восприятия.
О ней и говорится в третьем повороте как о само-сущей, маха-атмане.

----------

Aion (21.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Объект эгоцентрического воззрения - это "разрушимое собрание" (= скандхи), которым приписано обозначение "я". Вот это приписывание и есть самость как эгоцентрическое воззрение. Акт приписывания = "мыслетворение" (прапанча).
> 
> Святые, устранившие  "мыслетворение", восходят к созерцанию "несозданной и независимой собственной сущности (svarupa, rang gi ngo bo)", которая и есть Маха-атман  Махапаринирвана-сутры. А поскольку приписывания тут нет (ведь нет мыслетворения), то в самом акте созерцания он является безсамостным: Махаатман чужд самости, как и сказано в сутре. Это просто чистое бытие, потенциал разворачивания всех видимостей, Бодхичитта = Дхармадхату = Царь всетворящий (Кунжед Гьялпо).


"Узрев умом, что клеши и пороки рождаются эгоцентрическим воззрением, и осознав: его объект есть самость!, -  пусть йогин самость [сразу же] отринет!55".

Смотрите и другие [строфы] "Вхождения в срединность".»
Ламрим Ченмо.

----------

Нико (21.05.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> Если природа Будды не самосущая, от каких причин и условий она зависит?
> Если бы была причина возникновения ума ясного света, была бы и причина его исчезновения.
> То, что безначально и не прекращается - не имеет порождающей причины и зависит в своем бытии лишь от себя, а это и есть "самосущее".
> 
> Вопрос видения истинной природы - это вопрос прекращения двойственного видения (граха-грахакья, "схватываемое-и-схватывающий"). Когда двойственность прекращается, ум покоится сам в себе; это и есть переживание бытия, истинно-сущего, так это и разъясняется в текстах махамудры и дзогчена.
> С точки же зрения двойственности это не есть восприятие.
> Поэтому и говорится: "Будды видят посредством не-видения, как видят пространство без "падающих волосков".


Сергей, извините, такое ощущение, что я попал в палату номер 6. Почему вы бесконечно говорите об одном и том же?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, извините, такое ощущение, что я попал в палату номер 6. Почему вы бесконечно говорите об одном и том же?


Потому что вы все время спрашиваете об одном и том же )))
И никак не можете понять, что вам отвечают, судя по всему.
Так что кто тут пациент - это еще вопрос. )))

----------

Aion (21.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Vladiimir (21.05.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Сергей, извините, такое ощущение, что я попал в палату номер 6. Почему вы бесконечно говорите об одном и том же?


Потому что собеседники не понимают раз сказанного, см. выше. А вы, кстати, почему перешли на обсуждение личности?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Узрев умом, что клеши и пороки рождаются эгоцентрическим воззрением, и осознав: его объект есть самость!, -  пусть йогин самость [сразу же] отринет!55".
> 
> Смотрите и другие [строфы] "Вхождения в срединность".»
> Ламрим Ченмо.


Вследствие порождения эгоцентрического воззрения, подобного горе Меру, зарождается бодхичитта, а от нее зарождаются качества Будды*.
«Священная [сутра] проповедей Вималакирти»

----------

Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> Потому что вы все время спрашиваете об одном и том же )))
> И никак не можете понять, что вам отвечают, судя по всему.
> Так что кто тут пациент - это еще вопрос. )))


Я пытаюсь помочь вам. Бесконечные комментарии истины (даже со ссылками и цитатами из авторитетных источников) не приводят к истине.

----------

Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я пытаюсь помочь вам.


Ваша доброта делала бы вам честь, не будь она замешана на самоуверенности ))
Помогите лучше себе.




> Бесконечные комментарии истины (даже со ссылками и цитатами из авторитетных источников) не приводят к истине.


Вы против попыток понять первоисточники? На чем же тогда вы основываете свои суждения?

----------


## sergey

> – Какова же природа [явлений] (svabhava, rang bzhin)?
> *– Несозданная и независимая собственная сущность (svarupa, rang gi ngo bo), постигаемая сознанием, свободным от «катаракты» неведения.*
> – Существует ли она?
> *– Кто же ответит «нет»?! Если бы она не существовала, зачем нужно было бы бодхисаттвам осваивать путь парамит?* Для чего тогда бодхисаттвам усердствовать в сотнях подвигов для постижения подлинной природы?!


В общем-то ответ на вопрос "зачем?" есть и без введения "неизменной сущности вещей". Постигается то, что есть (ятхабхута). А именно - обусловленное возникновение и прекращение явлений (т.е. дхамм). Постигается необусловленный элемент - асанкхата дхату. Достигается пробуждение и освобождение:



> Это и есть, монахи, верный срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой и, видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к ниббане ведет.
> Ayaṃ kho sā bhikkhave, majjhimā paṭipadā tathāgatena abhisambuddhā cakkhukaraṇī ñāṇakaraṇī upasamāya abhiññāya sambodhāya nibbānāya saṃvattati.


И безо всякой несозданной (и видимо вечной) сущности у непостоянных обусловленных явлений.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И безо всякой несозданной (и видимо вечной) сущности у непостоянных обусловленных явлений.


Дхармадхату не относится к числу непостоянных обусловленных явлений.
Поэтому о ней и говорится как о несозданной (а значит вечной).
Непостоянные обусловленных явления - это обманчивые видимости кармического восприятия, мы о них и не говорим.

Ой, простите, я не сразу заметил, что у вас в профиле Тхеравада.
Тогда это все вообще к вам не относится. ))))
Мы же тут про сутры третьего поворота, а они для вас как-бы не существуют.

----------

Aion (21.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> Вы против попыток понять первоисточники? На чем же тогда вы основываете свои суждения?


Для себя я их понял. Мои суждения основываются на текущем моменте. Я не буду вам приводить цитаты из сутр и шастр. Я их не ношу в котомке за спиной. Мои суждения проистекают из моего ума.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Если природа Будды не самосущая, от каких причин и условий она зависит?
> Если бы была причина возникновения ума ясного света, была бы и причина его исчезновения.
> То, что безначально и не прекращается - не имеет порождающей причины и зависит в своем бытии лишь от себя, а это и есть "самосущее".


Существует 3 вида зависимости:
1.	Зависимость от причин и условий
2.	Взаимозависимое (длинное – короткое и.т.п.)
3.	Зависимость от наименования.
В отсутствии наименования вы не смогли бы даже говорить о природе, не говоря уж об обосновании ее существования. Но, такое ее наименование, есть всего лишь предмет договоренности определенной общности людей.





> Вопрос видения истинной природы - это вопрос прекращения двойственного восприятия (граха-грахакья, "схватываемое-и-схватывающий"). Когда двойственность прекращается, ум покоится сам в себе; это и есть переживание само-бытия, истинно-сущего, так это и разъясняется в текстах махамудры и дзогчена.
> С точки же зрения двойственности это не есть восприятие.
> Поэтому и говорится: "Будды видят посредством не-видения, как видят пространство без "падающих волосков".
> 
> С этой точки зрения самосущую природу Будды невозможно воспринять как внешнее, как объект. Но это не значит, что о ней вообще нельзя говорить как об объекте. Просто это высший объект, парама-артха, самосущая природа, доступная в предельной интроспекции после устранения двойственного восприятия.
> О ней и говорится в третьем повороте как о само-сущей, маха-атмане.


 :Smilie:  Я и сейчас все внешнее и внутреннее воспринимаю как самосущее, не устраненное двойственное восприятие мне отнюдь не мешает. Более того именно такое восприятие и мешает мне правильно воспринимать реальность.

----------

Нико (21.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мои суждения проистекают из моего ума.


Аналогично. Просто поскольку я много работаю с текстами, очень интересно находить в них подтверждение собственному пониманию.
Этим я и делюсь.

----------

Aion (21.05.2015), Chikara (21.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> Аналогично. Просто поскольку я много работаю с текстами, очень интересно находить в них подтверждение собственному пониманию.
> Этим я и делюсь.


Ум Будды не может противоречить нашему повседневному уму.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В отсутствии наименования вы не смогли бы даже говорить о природе, не говоря уж об обосновании ее существования. Но, такое ее наименование, есть всего лишь предмет договоренности определенной общности людей.


Предельный номинализм - довольно пошлая вещь в философии.
Хорошо, что в сутрах Третьего поворота и в основанной на них традиции махамудры и дзогчена он был преодолен.
Не застревайте там, двигайтесь дальше )))

----------

Aion (21.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ум Будды не может противоречить нашему повседневному уму.


Он и не противоречит, будучи неизменной основой  повседневного ума, его "ясным светом".

----------

Aion (21.05.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> Он и не противоречит, будучи неизменной основой  повседневного ума, его "ясным светом".


Все правильно, но я бы не добавлял про ясный свет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все правильно, но я бы не добавлял про ясный свет.


Почему? В дзене этого нет?
А вот в некоторых школах тиб. буддизма это понятие широко используется именно в таком контексте.

----------


## Фил

> Аналогично. Просто поскольку я много работаю с текстами, очень интересно находить в них подтверждение собственному пониманию.
> Этим я и делюсь.


Подтверждение собственному пониманию можно практически в любом тексте найти, особенно если он метафоричен и допускает разночтения.

----------


## Chikara

> Почему? В дзене этого нет?
> А вот в некоторых школах тиб. буддизма это понятие широко используется именно в таком контексте.


Насколько я понимаю ваш "ясный свет" в контексте бардо?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Насколько я понимаю ваш "ясный свет" в контексте бардо?


Нет, это просто одно из проявлений.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Подтверждение собственному пониманию можно практически в любом тексте найти, особенно если он метафоричен и допускает разночтения.


К себе вы это правило тоже относите?
Или понимания вовсе нет? )))

----------


## Пилигрим

> Предельный номинализм - довольно пошлая вещь в философии.
> Хорошо, что в сутрах Третьего поворота и в основанной на них традиции махамудры и дзогчена он был преодолен.
> Не застревайте там, двигайтесь дальше )))


За то не позволяет пребывать в противоречии и не замечать этого. За совет спасибо, но я пока погожу, не думаю что противоречивая основа хороша для практики махамудры и тем более дзогчена. Мне пока тут еще лопатить и лопатить. Надеюсь в помощи не откажите? Даже если я не всегда с вами согласен признаю, что мне с вами очень интересно и полезно.

----------

Сергей Хос (21.05.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> Нет, это просто одно из проявлений.


В этом контексте "ясный свет" для меня ясный ум и ничего более.

----------


## Фил

> К себе вы это правило тоже относите?
> Или понимания вовсе нет? )))


Мне практически не требуется подтверждение  :Frown: 




> Я с удивлением вижу, как он извлекает из своего кармана записную книжку в черном кожаном переплете. И начинает ее перелистывать. В книжице много чистых страниц, но изредка попадаются строчки, написанные красными чернилами. Самоучка стал бледен как мел.
> Положив раскрытую книжицу на стол, он прикрывает ее своей огромной ручищей. И, смущенно кашлянув, говорит:
> - Иногда мне приходят на ум разные - не смею назвать их мыслями. Любопытная штука - вот я сижу, читаю, и вдруг, сам не знаю, откуда что берется, меня точно осеняет. Вначале я не обращал на это внимания, а потом решил вот обзавестись записной книжкой.
> Он умолк и смотрит на меня - он ждет.
> - А-а, вот оно что! - говорю я.
> - Конечно, все эти изречения еще не окончательные, мсье. Мое образование пока не закончено. - Он берет книжицу дрожащими руками, он взволнован до глубины души. - Вот тут как раз насчет живописи. Я буду счастлив, если вы позволите мне прочесть.
> - С удовольствием, - говорю я.
> Он читает:
> 
> ...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В этом контексте "ясный свет" для меня ясный ум и ничего более.


В контексте тантры и махамудры - этим словом обозначают безначальную и бесконечную природу ума, его "собственную сущность". В том смысле, что кроме "ясного света" ум не имеет никакого иного собственного содержания.

----------


## Legba

Вот надо же... Я всегда считал историю о взрывающихся головах (сердцах) у шраваков слушателей Праджняпарамиты - некоторым преувеличением. 
Ну действительно, услышали некое Учение, не поняли - но чего так волноваться-то...
А теперь вот своими глазами наблюдаю, как это бывает)))

----------

Aion (21.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Vladiimir (21.05.2015), Сергей Хос (21.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> В контексте тантры и махамудры - этим словом обозначают безначальную и бесконечную природу ума, его "собственную сущность". В том смысле, что кроме "ясного света" ум не имеет никакого иного собственного содержания.


Ясный свет необходимо накопить в этой жизни и он проявится в момент смерти. Неконтролируемая притупленность в момент смерти пугает меня больше всего.

----------

Сергей Хос (21.05.2015)

----------


## Chikara

Мирские дела и заботы безусловно отвлекают от накопления заслуг, они подобны машине времени мгновенно приносящей нас от молодости к старости и цейтноту.

----------


## sergey

> Ой, простите, я не сразу заметил, что у вас в профиле Тхеравада.
> Тогда это все вообще к вам не относится. ))))
> Мы же тут про сутры третьего поворота, а они для вас как-бы не существуют.


Вы пишете о том, как устроен мир, ум, пишете о явлениях. Если не относиться к учениям как к литературным играм, где каждый играет в свою игру, то общий предмет разговора есть.

По предмету обсуждения - наверное позже, после работы. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А теперь вот своими глазами наблюдаю, как это бывает)))


Да, похоже, разделение на готры неспроста возникло. Есть в этом что-то онтологическое.




> Ну действительно, услышали некое Учение, не поняли - но чего так волноваться-то...


Они, кстати, "взрывались" именно потому что поняли. Просто сосуд не мог вместить понимание, и лопался )))

----------

Legba (21.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> К себе вы это правило тоже относите?
> Или понимания вовсе нет? )))


Такое ощущение, что "понимание" только у Сергея Хоса есть). А ведь с относительной истиной не справился!

----------

Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Такое ощущение, что "понимание" только у Сергея Хоса есть).


Вообще-то, судя по "рйтингу зрительских симпатий" и по вот таким замечаниям, я далеко не одинок в своем понимании.




> А ведь с относительной истиной не справился!


Опять голословные утверждения. И ни одного содержательного ответа на заданные вопросы. Пока что ничего кроме лозунгов про "этого-нет-и-быть-не-может".
И кто тут не справился? )))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Такое ощущение, что "понимание" только у Сергея Хоса есть). А ведь с относительной истиной не справился!


"Мы в грозное завтра спокойно глядим - и время за нас, и победа за нами!" (Нагарджуна, по-моему)

----------

Legba (21.05.2015), Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то, судя по "рйтингу зрительских симпатий"


Жажда славы возрасту не покорна!

А вообще-то мы с тобой Средний ламрим смотрели. Недостаточно, видно, оказалось :Cry: 

На сто дяденек всегда найдётся одна тётенька :Kiss:

----------


## Нико

> "Мы в грозное завтра спокойно глядим - и время за нас, и победа за нами!" (Нагарджуна, по-моему)


Нет, скорее, из коммунистических лозунгов).

----------

Shus (21.05.2015), Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Жажда славы возрасту не покорна!


Ну при чем тут жажда славы? Это же про понимание - у одного меня оно такое, или нет.
Не надейся, не у одного. )))

----------

Aion (21.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вообще-то мы с тобой Средний ламрим смотрели. Недостаточно, видно, оказалось


Так я тебе и тогда тезисно говорил все то же, что и сейчас.

----------


## Нико

> Ну при чем тут жажда славы? Это же про понимание - у одного меня оно такое, или нет.
> Не надейся, не у одного. )))


А я и не надеюсь. Хоть  у тыщи).

----------


## Нико

> Так я тебе и тогда тезисно говорил все то же, что и сейчас.


И ты оказался не вполне прав.

----------

Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И ты оказался не вполне прав.


Откуда ты знаешь?
Просто я излагаю воззрение, не принятое в гелугпа-яне, вот и все ))

----------

Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> И ты оказался не вполне прав.


Я может самоуверенный, но вот хоть лопни- не вижу я практической пользы (кроме что-бы страшно не было), в этом в (неподуманном-необозванном) атмане. Ну как мог я пресекаться (по началу с помощью гуру-йоги Аянгу Р), а сейчас автоматом, так и могу..(( ?

----------

Нико (21.05.2015), Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Откуда ты знаешь?
> Просто я излагаю воззрение, не принятое в гелугпа-яне, вот и все ))


"гелугпа-яна" -- нету такой колесницы.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "гелугпа-яна" -- нету такой колесницы.


Есть. Ее последователи кидаются на некошерные слова, а в смысл вникать не желают.
Поэтому не в состоянии отвечать на прямые вопросы, выходящие за рамки вызубренных формулировок, смысл которых им даже не особо важен - главное, чтоб слова похоже звучали.

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Shus (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Правда? А отрицание Четырех благородных истин? Тоже кто-то может не согласиться с таким "расширением".


Праджняпарамита давалась Арья Бодхисатвам шестой бхуми  и Архатам. 

Для них уже нет собственных страданий, у них уже нет причин страданий, они осуществили прекращения страданий, они уже прошли Путь.

----------

Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Откуда ты знаешь?
> Просто я излагаю воззрение, не принятое в гелугпа-яне, вот и все ))


 :Smilie:  Не обольщайтесь, просто вы излагаете противоречиво, а это не принять не только в гелуг, но и среди всех просто разумных.

----------

Фил (21.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не обольщайтесь, просто вы излагаете противоречиво, а это не принять не только в гелуг, но и среди всех просто разумных.


 :Smilie:  Не обольщайтесь, противоречия - у вас в уме. Воззрение, о котором я говорю, принято по крайней мере в ньингма. Говорить о целой школе как о собрании неразумных могут только приверженцы гелугпа-яны ))

Завершающий же [Поворот колеса Учения], предназначенный для наделенных наивысшими способностями , *содержит учение о постижении истинной природы Основы как она есть* (в ее собственной сути).
...
Ваше же пристрастие к отсутствию самости и к абсолютной пустоте , а также [утверждение о том, что] окончательный смысл [Учения] сводится лишь к противоядию от представлений о непустоте и самости — неверное.
_Лонгченпа_

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Не обольщайтесь, противоречия - у вас в уме. Воззрение, о котором я говорю, принято по крайней мере в ньингма. Говорить о целой школе как о собрании неразумных могут только приверженцы гелугпа-яны ))
> 
> Завершающий же [Поворот колеса Учения], предназначенный для наделенных наивысшими способностями , *содержит учение о постижении истинной природы Основы как она есть* (в ее собственной сути).
> Лонгченпа


я не говорю от имени гелугпа, я говорю от себя. Весьма самонадеянно путать свое воззрение с воззрением авторитетных нигмапинцев.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> яВесьма самонадеянно путать свое воззрение с воззрением авторитетных нигмапинцев.


Думаю, вам не удастся показать, в чем именно путаница, поскольку вы делаете выводы на основе одного лишь звучания слов.
Весьма самонадеянно обвинять в самонадеянности, не понимая сути вопроса.

По крайней мере пока ни одного внятного опровержения не прозвучало, одни лозунги, перемежающиеся переходами на личность.
Стиль полемики, принятый в гелугпа-яне?

----------

Aion (22.05.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Думаю, вам не удастся показать, в чем именно путаница, поскольку вы делаете выводы на основе одного лишь звучания слов.
> Весьма самонадеянно обвинять в самонадеянности, не понимая сути вопроса.
> 
> По крайней мере пока ни одного внятного опровержения не прозвучало, одни лозунги, перемежающиеся переходами на личность.
> Стиль полемики, принятый в гелугпа-яне?


Опровержения чего? Ведь  вы так и не смогли непротиворечиво растолковать, воспринимает ли основная масса заблуждающихся всё как самосущее? Если да, то значит они воспринимают природу Будды, она ведь по вашему самосуща. Если вы считаете что я не понимаю, то я согласен, вас я действительно не понимаю, у вас что звучащие слова не отражают концепцию сути. Куда уж конкретнее указал на противоречия. 

Если вы об этом:



> Ваше же пристрастие к отсутствию самости и к абсолютной пустоте , а также [утверждение о том, что] окончательный смысл [Учения] сводится лишь к противоядию от представлений о непустоте и самости — неверное.


То, ИМХО, пристрастие к отсутствию самости - это пристрастие к естественно самосуще воспринимаемому отсутствию самости, вследствие  неведения.
Пристрастие к абсолютной пустоте - пристрастие к естественно самосуще воспринимаемой абсолютной пустоте, вследствие  неведения.
...окончательный смысл [Учения] не сводится лишь к противоядию... - но сводится к практике парамит с противоядием от непустоты и самости (мудростью). Только умозрительное понимание пустоты и отсутствия самости не вредит естественно воспринимаемому самосущего вследствие неведения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Опровержения чего? Ведь  вы так и не смогли непротиворечиво растолковать, воспринимает ли основная масса заблуждающихся всё как самосущее? Если да, то значит они воспринимают природу Будды, она ведь по вашему самосуща.


Хороший пример чистой схоластики ни о чем)))
С чего вы взяли, что если люди воспринимают ложное, приписанное самосущее, то они должны также видеть и истинную сущность, "объект восприятия святых", "несозданную и независимую собственную сущность (svarupa, rang gi ngo bo), постигаемую сознанием, свободным от «катаракты» неведения"?
Да, основная масса заблуждающихся принимает кармически обусловленные видимости за самосущее, а настоящее самосущее - природу будды - они не воспринимают вообще, потому что для ее восприятия необходимо прекратить субъект-объектную двойственность. Это и есть "постижении истинной природы Основы как она есть":

Завершающий же [Поворот колеса Учения], предназначенный для наделенных наивысшими способностями , содержит учение о постижении истинной природы Основы как она есть
В ньингма позиция жентонг (пустота сущности от иного, чем она сама) считается учением окончательного, а не условного (как в гелуг) смысла.
Извините, но не я это придумал. )))
И такой подход вполне согласуется с тем, что говорится в Махапаринирвана-сутре о Маха-атмане, самосущей "Основе-как-она-есть" (Татхате).

Но даже если брать на чисто понятийном уровне, то само понятие "изначального ума ясного света", как его объясняют в тантрах (в том числе и в гелуг))): вечный (безначальный и бесконечный) и самотождественный (отличный от всего иного, кроме себя, то есть индивидуальный) интегрирующий принцип личности - по смыслу ни чем не отличается от атмана.
Не случайно по этому пункту ни вы, ни     @*Нико* ни разу ничего содержательного не сказали.
Нико вообще путается в показаниях))). Ее любимая палочка-выручалочка, пресловутое "просто-я" то приписывается скандхам, то изначальному уму ясн. света, то вдруг оно становится "носителем отпечатков" (будучи при этом просто ярлыком), то "носителем отпечатков" отказывается вдруг ясный свет ума или даже ригпа. Не поймешь, короче.

И не забывайте: в буддизме есть две точки зрения: одна состоит в том, что личность имеет конец, а другая – в том, что у неё (у личности) нет конца.
То, что *лично и вечно* (не имеет конца) называется *Атман* ))))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## sergey

> Ум ясного света не имеет частей, как можно сказать, что он "не обладает единством"?
> И не обладай он единством, Будда не мог бы сказать "В прошлой жизни я был тем-то". Невозможно было бы установить последовательность, все смешалось бы в кучу: Будда, Девадатта и все прочие.
> 
> Простое "я" в потоке действительно не вечно, но сам поток, вечный и самотождественный, вполне можно назвать Атманом. Почему нет?


Будда может говорить "в прошлой жизни я был тем-то" потому, что есть обусловленное возникновение. Один из примеров для иллюстрации - горение огня. Там нет неизменной сущности, но есть непрерывность. 
И когда говорят о потоке, то при этом подразумевается изменчивость. Если нет изменений, движения, то не приходится говорить о потоке.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.05.2015), Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если нет изменений, движения, то не приходится говорить о потоке.


Если нет изменяющегося, то не приходится говорить о потоке. ))))
На это конечно можно возразить, приведя в пример свет или вообще электромагнитный импульс, который сохраняет единство и изменчивость, не будучи на всем своем протяжении ни чем вещественно-определенным.
Так что на самом деле тут проблема несколько в ином. Она касается происхождения (или, если угодно, опоры) кармообразующего волитивного импульса (cetana). То есть в итоге все опять сводится к проблеме агента свободного воления )))
Как и следовало ожидать )))

----------


## Нико

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dalaiper.htm

Это старый текст и перевод, наверняка многие его читали, но хотелось бы комментариев по нему в этой теме.

----------


## Нико

> И не забывайте: в буддизме есть две точки зрения: одна состоит в том, что личность имеет конец, а другая – в том, что у неё (у личности) нет конца.
> То, что лично и вечно (не имеет конца) называется Атман ))))


Личность имеет конец в Хинаяне-Тхераваде, а мы тут про Махаяну-Ваджраяну толкуем. То, что лично и вечно, в буддизме Махаяны не есть Атман.

----------

Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Сергей, я еще раз повторюсь. Т.к. складывается ощущение, что Вы понимаете учение школы Ньингма - неправильно.




> Это принципиальное различие, по поводу которого Мипам Ринпоче в трактате "Львиный рык утверждения жентонг" высказывался так:
> 
> «можно (ошибочно) предположить, что слова условного постулата – «абсолютное не пусто само по себе» – отрицают его пустотность и поддерживают несостоятельный взгляд (...) что абсолютное является обособленным, постоянным и неизменным. Но, в таком случае, нет даже частичного понимания этой великой философской системы.»
> Жентонг
> 
> Наводит на размышления....

----------


## Фил

"Если обратиться к рассуждениям Джамгона Конгтрула, то у него мы найдем четкое разделение абсолютного принципа на две неотдельные друг от друга части – собственная природа (свабхава), каковой является пустотность от самого себя (или восемнадцать видов пустотности), и другая природа (парабхава), каковой является Изначальное осознавание (джняна), пустотное от другого. Тогда как относительное – это всего лишь иллюзорное проявление двойственного ума. Утверждение пустотности собственной природы служит противоядием от склонностей рассматривать абсолютное как нечто постоянное, тогда как утверждение пустотности другого противодействует склонностям рассматривать абсолютное как нигилистическое отсутствие чего бы то ни было."

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> То, что лично и вечно, в буддизме Махаяны не есть Атман.


Ой. Что ж это такое?

----------


## Фил

> Ой. Что ж это такое?


      Партия – ум,честь и совесть эпохи
                      Здорово и вечно!
                      Здорово и вечно!

----------

Aion (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Если нет изменяющегося, то не приходится говорить о потоке. ))))
> На это конечно можно возразить, приведя в пример свет или вообще электромагнитный импульс, который сохраняет единство и изменчивость, не будучи на всем своем протяжении ни чем вещественно-определенным.
> Так что на самом деле тут проблема несколько в ином. Она касается происхождения (или, если угодно, опоры) кармообразующего волитивного импульса (cetana). То есть в итоге все опять сводится к проблеме агента свободного воления )))
> Как и следовало ожидать )))


А вы можете у себя хотя бы мысленно эту "опору" убрать.
Вы увидите, что она из папье-маше.
Ничего не развалится.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Если кому интересно, вот здесь обстоятельная и очень интересная критика Джонанг и вообще понятия маха-атмана одного гелугпинского ученого XVII в. (со стр. 133).
http://zip.ariom.ru/2011/archives/bu...-russia-38.pdf

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Серг (21.12.2022)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вы можете у себя хотя бы мысленно эту "опору" убрать.
> Вы увидите, что она из папье-маше.
> Ничего не развалится.


Конечно, ничего не развалится, поскольку сам акт убирания, равно как и "видение, что она из папье-маше" есть проявления действия этой же самой опоры: ее утверждает даже сам акт ее устранения.

----------


## Фил

> Конечно, ничего не развалится, поскольку сам акт убирания, равно как и "видение, что она из папье-маше" есть проявления действия этой же самой опоры: ее утверждает даже сам акт ее устранения.


Это у Вас утверждает, потому что только Вы о ней и говорите.
У меня - ничего не утверждает.

----------


## Фил

Вы понимаете, что такой диалог наивен?
Я могу с тем же успехом сказать, что эту "опору" творит Бог, и Вам вообще будет нечего возразить?
Пожалуйста, мне не сложно.
С чего Вы взяли, что это "ясный свет" ?
Это все Сатана и бесы Вас одолевают.
А над всем над этим - Бог.
(это шутка, если что)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То, что лично и вечно, в буддизме Махаяны не есть Атман.


Ты упорно не отвечаешь: почему "личное, вечное и сознающее" в буддизме - не атман? чем по смыслу отличается? каких именно характеристик атмана тут недостает? ну разве что "вещественности". Так об этом уже говорилось: невещность - это и есть единственное отличие буддийского "ясного света" от индуистского атмана. Остальные характеристики совпадают.
Или тебе просто само слово "атман" не нравится? но послушай, это какое-то глупое словоборчество.

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Если кому интересно, вот здесь обстоятельная и очень интересная критика Джонанг и вообще понятия маха-атмана одного гелугпинского ученого XVII в. (со стр. 133).
> http://zip.ariom.ru/2011/archives/bu...-russia-38.pdf


А Джонанг не надо критиковать. 
Его надо понимать.

----------

Aion (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это у Вас утверждает, потому что только Вы о ней и говорите.
> У меня - ничего не утверждает.


Да вы просто не замечаете )))
А между тем не будь этой постоянной основы ума, интегрирующего центра личности, вы бы не смогли мыслить последовательно и вообще что-либо сформулировать.
Поэтому сам наш диалог и ваши возражения свидетельствуют о наличии этой опоры. )))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ты упорно не отвечаешь: почему "личное, вечное и сознающее" в буддизме - не атман? чем по смыслу отличается? каких именно характеристик атмана тут недостает? ну разве что "вещественности". Так об этом уже говорилось: невещность - это и есть единственное отличие буддийского "ясного света" от индуистского атмана. Остальные характеристики совпадают.
> Или тебе просто само слово "атман" не нравится? но послушай, это какое-то глупое словоборчество.


А почему буддизм именуют "нетеистической" религией? Допустим, Боженька невещественен. (Кстати, мало кто из теистов признаёт его вещественность). На "анатман" в буддизме мы плюём, разумеется. И остаётся тот же милый сердцу теизм. Глупое словоборчество. Сколько раз говорила, что атман не приводит к буддийскому результату? Максимум можно в вечный рай попасть).

----------

Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Поэтому сам наш диалог и ваши возражения свидетельствуют о наличии этой опоры. )))


Точно так это может "свидетельствовать" пытливому уму о "наличии" Бога.
Условно "Бога".
Причем на место "Бог" можно поставить всё что угодно - атман, маха-атман, Иегова, Саваоф, Аллах, Макаронный Монстр.

Не может этого быть ни Джонанге ни в Ньингме такого шага назад.
Потому что следующим возражением будет - что над "интегрирующим центром личности" стоит Бог.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А почему буддизм именуют


Блин, ну это злит уже, в самом деле. Отвечаешь как "блондинка", извини за выражение.
Ты можешь хоть раз сказать не "а почему?", а "а потому!"?
Содержательный ответ можешь дать?
Например: "по смыслу отличается тем-то".
Или "хоть отличий и нет, но мне не нравится это слово" )))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А почему буддизм именуют "нетеистической" религией? Допустим, Боженька невещественен. (Кстати, мало кто из теистов признаёт его вещественность). На "анатман" в буддизме мы плюём, разумеется. И остаётся тот же милый сердцу теизм. Глупое словоборчество. Сколько раз говорила, что атман не приводит к буддийскому результату? Максимум можно в вечный рай попасть).


А потому что хочется чтобы и буддизм и бог тоже.
А кому-то, типа Капры - чтобы буддизм и наука.
Кому то - буддизм и позитивизм.

Это все происходит почему? Потому что нет традиции и в буддизм приходят имея уже багаж догм и домашней культуры и пытаются его приспособить под себя.
ЕСДЛ 1000 раз был прав, когда советовал оставаться в рамках той религии, которая у вас есть.

----------


## Фил

> Или "хоть отличий и нет, но мне не нравится это слово" )))


В Вашей интерпретации - отличий действительно нет.
И по сути, в Вашей интерпретации, Ньингма ничем не отличается от Православия.
Вам не нравится слово Православие?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

Господа! С каждым сообщением я все меньше понимаю, о чем вы спорите. Термин "атман" в текстах присутствует? Очевидно, уже многократно это показали. Если мы стоим на религиозной позиции - тут все и заканчивается. Это слово Будды, а уж ежели мы не понимаем, как так вышло - значит надо разбираться дальше. Если в нашей традиции нет этих текстов - как например в Тхераваде, то предмета обсуждения тоже нет. С тем же успехом можно Библию обсуждать.)) При историческом взгляде на ситуацию - тоже все довольно прозрачно. Очевидно, что диалог с индуистскими течениями, взаимодополнение и обмен идеями привели к возникновению новой философской парадигмы (более доступной, кстати, широким слоям населения)). Если рассматривать повороты колеса Дхармы - как проповеди для существ с различными формами заблуждения (а именно такой подход нам и предлагается, иначе зачем бы изучать Вайбхашиков и Саутрантиков) - ну, значит это "лекарство" не для нашего типа личности. Мы же не говорим, что анальгина не существует, потому только, что у нас не болит голова.

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Shus (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Vladiimir (22.05.2015), Дубинин (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В Вашей интерпретации - отличий действительно нет.


Причем тут моя интерпретация?
Это же не мои, а традиционные характеристики "ума ясного света": вечность (безначальность-бесконечность), самотождаественность (он индивидуальный) и осознавание.
Я ничего не интерпретирую, эти характкристики не я придумал.
Я лишь спрашиваю, чем это отличается от атмана.
А в ответ - одни сплошные увертки и "перевод стрелок". )))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Мы же не говорим, что анальгина не существует, потому только, что у нас не болит голова.


А Хос говорит, что анальгин надо пить всем, независимо от того, болит голова или нет.
Потому что - "лекарство".
Иначе здоровья не будет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Господа! С каждым сообщением я все меньше понимаю, о чем вы спорите.


На самом деле если говорить об этом серьезно, на хорошем уровне, то надо обсуждать тему "прямого" и "условного" смысла, а на такой разговор по большому счету никто из участников не способен, и я в том числе (подозреваю, что не все даже знают что это такое, хотя бы примерно))))
Вот и кидаемся словами )))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Причем тут моя интерпретация?
> Это же не мои, а традиционные характеристики "ума ясного света": вечность (безначальность-бесконечность), самотождаественность (он индивидуальный) и осознавание.
> Я ничего не интерпретирую, эти характкристики не я придумал.
> Я лишь спрашиваю, чем это отличается от атмана.
> А в ответ - одни сплошные увертки и "перевод стрелок". )))


Так говорили уже 100500 раз - отсутствие самости.

----------

Нико (22.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> На самом деле если говорить об этом серьезно, на хорошем уровне, то надо обсуждать тему "прямого" и "условного" смысла, а на такой разговор по большому счету никто из участников не способен, и я в том числе (подозреваю, что не все даже знают что это такое, хотя бы примерно))))
> Вот и кидаемся словами )))


А ты с соответствующим трудом Цонкапы не знаком, случаем? Или опять скажешь: гелугпа-яна?

----------

Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так говорили уже 100500 раз - отсутствие самости.


Он самотождественный (индивидуальный) - это и есть самость, разве нет?
Самость в нем отсутствует лишь в смысле отсутствия эгоцентрации, об этом было в цитате из Лонгченпы.

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ты с соответствующим трудом Цонкапы не знаком, случаем? Или опять скажешь: гелугпа-яна?


Ты сперва на вопрос ответь, а потом будем про остальное))))

----------


## Нико

> Он самотождественный (индивидуальный) - это и есть самость, разве нет?
> Самость в нем отсутствует лишь в смысле отсутствия эгоцентрации, об этом было в цитате из Лонгченпы.


"Читаем Лонгченпу, а видим...." ) Я, кстати, там выше ссылку привела. Никто не удосужился глянуть?)

----------

Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ты сперва на вопрос ответь, а потом будем про остальное))))


На какой вопрос? :EEK!:

----------


## Фил

> Он самотождественный (индивидуальный) - это и есть самость, разве нет?
> Самость в нем отсутствует лишь в смысле отсутствия эгоцентрации, об этом было в цитате из Лонгченпы.


Нет. Самость - это вымышленная характеристика, приписываемая явлениям другими философиями.
Как мы можем говорить о том, чего нет?

Пламя свечи тоже индивидуально - в нем есть самость?

----------


## Фил

> "Читаем Лонгченпу, а видим...." ) Я, кстати, там выше ссылку привела. Никто не удосужился глянуть?)


А я 2 раза приводил - но разве до ссылок здесь.

----------

Нико (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На какой вопрос?


почему "личное, вечное и сознающее" в буддизме - не атман? чем по смыслу отличается? каких именно характеристик атмана тут недостает?
Наверное в пятый раз уже тебя спрашиваю, а ты упорно "не замечаешь" :EEK!:

----------


## Пилигрим

> Хороший пример чистой схоластики ни о чем)))
> С чего вы взяли, что если люди воспринимают ложное, приписанное самосущее, то они должны также видеть и истинную сущность, "объект восприятия святых", "несозданную и независимую собственную сущность (svarupa, rang gi ngo bo), постигаемую сознанием, свободным от «катаракты» неведения"?


 :Facepalm:  Так она, истинная природа, самосуща или нет? Вы уж определитесь. Либо природа, как вы утверждаете, самосуща и тогда самосущность ей приписать невозможно. Либо, таки она не самосуща, и тогда, действительно, самобытие вы ей только приписывается, заблуждаясь, согласно ваших же суждений.




> Да, основная масса заблуждающихся принимает кармически обусловленные видимости за самосущее, а настоящее самосущее - природу будды - они не воспринимают вообще, потому что для ее восприятия необходимо прекратить субъект-объектную двойственность. Это и есть "постижении истинной природы Основы как она есть":


Невозможно прекратить субъектно объектную двойственность, цепляясь за самобытие истинной сущности. Ведь если существует самосущая истинная сущность, то есть и отдельный от нее Вы, воспринимающий её. 




> Завершающий же [Поворот колеса Учения], предназначенный для наделенных наивысшими способностями , содержит учение о постижении истинной природы Основы как она есть
> В ньингма позиция жентонг (пустота сущности от иного, чем она сама) считается учением окончательного, а не условного (как в гелуг) смысла.
> Извините, но не я это придумал. )))
> И такой подход вполне согласуется с тем, что говорится в Махапаринирвана-сутре о Маха-атмане, самосущей "Основе-как-она-есть" (Татхате).


Вот с этим я полностью согласен. Тем, кто не преодолел, естественно цепляющееся за самобытие восприятие, или тем, кто не воспринимал отсутствие самобытия в состоянии ровного медитативного сосредоточения, или хотя бы умозрительно не убедился в том, что цепялние за самость в естественном восприятии ложна, тем в Махамудру и Дзогчен нечего и соваться, дабы не попутать самобытие с  истинной природой




> Но даже если брать на чисто понятийном уровне, то само понятие "изначального ума ясного света", как его объясняют в тантрах (в том числе и в гелуг))): вечный (безначальный и бесконечный) и самотождественный (отличный от всего иного, кроме себя, то есть индивидуальный) интегрирующий принцип личности - по смыслу ни чем не отличается от атмана.
> Не случайно по этому пункту ни вы, ни     @*Нико* ни разу ничего содержательного не сказали.
> Нико вообще путается в показаниях))). Ее любимая палочка-выручалочка, пресловутое "просто-я" то приписывается скандхам, то изначальному уму ясн. света, то вдруг оно становится "носителем отпечатков" (будучи при этом просто ярлыком), то "носителем отпечатков" отказывается вдруг ясный свет ума или даже ригпа. Не поймешь, короче.


Я вам прямо говорю, что вы запутались с самобытием природы, истинной сущности и, не имея возможности разрулить противоречия, начинаете плодить новые, вводя некое «настоящее самосущее». Чего еще конкретнее и содержательнее вы ждете?

----------

Дубинин (22.05.2015), Нико (22.05.2015), Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет. Самость - это вымышленная характеристика, приписываемая явлениям другими философиями.
> Как мы можем говорить о том, чего нет?


Самость - это не характеристика, а просто слово. Характеристики - это "вечность, индивидуальность и осознавание".
Они применимы как к Атману, так и к "уму ясн. света".
Вопрос - почему уму ясн. света нельзя назвать Атманом?




> Пламя свечи тоже индивидуально - в нем есть самость?


оно не вечно

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> почему "личное, вечное и сознающее" в буддизме - не атман? чем по смыслу отличается? каких именно характеристик атмана тут недостает?
> Наверное в пятый раз уже тебя спрашиваю, а ты упорно "не замечаешь"


Самости

----------


## Фил

> Самость - это не характеристика, а просто слово. Характеристики - это "вечность, индивидуальность и осознавание".


 Это характеристика Атмана (вымышленная)




> Они применимы как к Атману, так и к "уму ясн. света".
> Вопрос - почему уму ясн. света нельзя назвать Атманом?


 Самости нет




> оно не вечно


только в этом проблема?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Либо природа, как вы утверждаете, самосуща и тогда самосущность ей приписать невозможно.


Извините, но такая схоластика за пределами моего понимания. И, как мне кажется, вообще за пределами здравого смысла.




> Невозможно прекратить субъектно объектную двойственность, цепляясь за самобытие истинной сущности. Ведь если существует самосущая истинная сущность, то есть и отдельный от нее Вы, воспринимающий её.


Точно так же невозможно прекратить субъектно объектную двойственность, цепляясь за небытие истинной сущности.
Но именно потому, что существует самосущая истинная сущность, полностью тождественная индивидуальному уму, она и не воспринимается пока есть двойственное восприятие. Когда же двойственное цепляние исчезает полностью, она постигается как дхармадхату, тождественная самому себе.
Поэтому Будда и говорит в Махапаринирвана-сутре: "Татхагатагарбха не является несуществющей".
А Лонгченпа называет поворот Учения, в котором это провозглашено, высшим (это вообще позиция ньингма, но не гелуг)

----------


## Legba

> А Хос говорит, что анальгин надо пить всем, независимо от того, болит голова или нет.
> Потому что - "лекарство".
> Иначе здоровья не будет.


Я такого не заметил. Мне кажется, спор идет на уровне "нет, лекарство!"  - "нет, не лекарство!")))
Что же касается здоровья... Строго ИМХО, но на практику данные тонкости воззрения вообще никак не вляют.
Ну выступит завтра ЕСДЛ и скажет - ребята, Бог есть. И что изменится? Нико побежит грабить и убивать? Нет. Хос уедет в Тибет и засядет в пещере? Тоже нет). Тем более, что в Махаяне - а уж тем более Ваджраяне роль Гуру велика именно потому, что (по идее) он выдает каждому именно его лекарство. И подглядывать в чужие рецепты (или хвастать своими) совершенно бессмысленно. Соответственно - для "здоровья" уж всяко последнее дело дискутировать, вместо того, чтобы усердствовать в садхане))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Дубинин (22.05.2015), Сергей Хос (22.05.2015), Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Самости нет


"вечное, индивидуальное и осознающее" - это самость
ну просто по смыслу: потому что не имеет иных причин, кроме себя самого )))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Я такого не заметил. Мне кажется, спор идет на уровне "нет, лекарство!"  - "нет, не лекарство!")))


Так если так, то пожалуйста.
Плацебо тоже очень эффективно лечит.
Мне показалось, что ярый гомеопат пытается мне от головной боли свои шарики дать.
А если это где то там, в "обитой пробкой комнате и никому не мешает" - все что угодно.

----------


## Фил

> "вечное, индивидуальное и осознающее" - это самость
> ну просто по смыслу: потому что не имеет иных причин, кроме себя самого )))


Если бы это было самостью - то не могло бы осознавать.
Значит самость - это не сам ЯС, а часть его?
Вечная и индивидуальная?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если бы это было самостью - то не могло бы осознавать.


Почему? зеркало не меняется от появляющихся в нем отражений, оставаясь всегда самим собой, тождественным себе в своей основе. Так же и Атман-ЯС )))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Я такого не заметил. Мне кажется, спор идет на уровне "нет, лекарство!"  - "нет, не лекарство!")))
> Что же касается здоровья... Строго ИМХО, но на практику данные тонкости воззрения вообще никак не вляют.
> Ну выступит завтра ЕСДЛ и скажет - ребята, Бог есть. И что изменится? Нико побежит грабить и убивать? Нет. Хос уедет в Тибет и засядет в пещере? Тоже нет). Тем более, что в Махаяне - а уж тем более Ваджраяне роль Гуру велика именно потому, что (по идее) он выдает каждому именно его лекарство. И подглядывать в чужие рецепты (или хвастать своими) совершенно бессмысленно. Соответственно - для "здоровья" уж всяко последнее дело дискутировать, вместо того, чтобы усердствовать в садхане))


ИМХО. Диспут, при правильной мотивации, вещь исключительно полезная. Ничего более эффективного для погружения в тонкости воззрения нет. Даже если я принимаю не то лекарство, которое Сергей, именно он как оппонент выводит меня на более глубокое понимание того, что практикую я, а значит заряжает меня оптимизмом и дает дополнительную мотивацию моей практике.

----------

Legba (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Почему? зеркало не меняется от появляющихся в нем отражений, оставаясь всегда самим собой, тождественным себе в своей основе. Так же и Атман-ЯС )))


Зеркало не осознает.
Это концепция Пуруши и Буддхи в Йоге. Буддхи осознает, а Пуруша - атманит  :Smilie: 
Они тоже в комментариях любят метафору зеркала использовать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зеркало не осознает.


Ну слушайте, это же метафора, широко применяемая в школе ньингма (и чань-буддизме, кстати, тоже) для объяснения того, что сознающий ум может сохранять качество самотождественности (одна из характеристик атмана-самости) несмотря на множественность воспринимаемых явленностей.
Так что ваш аргумент, как говорится, "не в кассу))) - в традиционных разъяснениях на него давно дан ответ.

Например:
В учении Дзогчен термин "знание" или "состояние знания" обозначает состояние сознания, подобное зеркалу, в том смысле, что *его природа не может быть загрязнена отражениями, каковы бы они ни были*. Когда мы обнаруживаем *знание собственной истинной природы*, то ничто не может ограничивать нас.
...
Возьмем пример с зеркалом. Когда мы смотрим в зеркало, мы видим в нем отраженные изображения любых предметов, находящихся перед ним, но не видим природы зеркала. Что же мы имеем в виду под "природой зеркала"? Мы имеем в виду его способность отражать, которую можно определить как его ясность, чистоту, его прозрачность, являющиеся непременными условиями для проявления отражений. Эта "природа зеркала" не представляет собой что-то видимое, и постичь его мы можем единственным образом — через отражения в зеркале. Точно таким же образом мы знаем и имеем конкретный опыт о том, что относится к нашему состоянию тела, речи и ума. Но это само по себе является способом понять их истинную природу.

Строго говоря, с абсолютной точки зрения реально не существует никакого разделения на относительное состояние и его истинную природу, точно так же как зеркало и отражение в нем в действительности есть одно нераздельное целое. Однако мы поступаем так, как если бы мы рассматривали отражения, появляющиеся в зеркале, в отрыве от него. *Не осознавая нашу собственную, ясную, чистую и прозрачную природу, мы считаем отражения реальными и испытываем к ним влечение или неприязнь.* Таким образом, эти отражения, вместо того чтобы стать для нас средством для обнаружения нашей собственной истинной природы, становятся фактором, ограничивающим нас..

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Серг (21.12.2022)

----------


## Фил

> Ну слушайте, это же метафора, широко применяемая в школе ньингма (и чань-буддизме, кстати, тоже) для объяснения того, что сознающий ум может сохранять качество самотождественности (одна из характеристик атмана-самости) несмотря на множественность воспринимаемых явленностей.
> Так что ваш аргумент, как говорится, "не в кассу))) - в традиционных разъяснениях на него давно дан ответ.


Понимаете в чём проблема.
Вы разговариваете с позиции школы Ньингма, но с этой позиции не можете дать ясный и непротиворечивый, не оставляющий сомнений ответ или разъяснение.
Единственный аргумент - "вам этого не понять".
Может быть Вы сами пока этого не понимаете?

----------

Нико (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> не оставляющий сомнений ответ или разъяснение.


Возможно, ваши сомнения - это целиком ваша проблема.
Так же как тхеравадины не могут избавиться от сомнений, когда им говорят об уме ЯС или даже о пустоте прасангики.
Они считают эти учения противоречивыми и недостоверными и свои сомнения трактуют как их неистинность. Так же и вы ))))

----------


## Нико

Хос, вот ты всё про Атман. Ну я понимаю,ты ж Лонгченпу переводишь, как тут не про Атман подумать? Ведь там наверняка одни bdagи). И ты наверняка считаешь, что этот bdag сугубо индивидуален и вечен в своей самосущности. Однако не закрадывалась ли тебе в голову мысль, что по достижении состояния будды (а мы все ведь его изначально достигли, ибо Атман неизменен, но только мы пока что в это не врубились), этот атман вольётся во всеобщий компот Дхармакаи? Что, говоря языком некоторых школ, не что иное, как Брахман.) И получаем отменный индуизм (зачем только Его Святейшество лукавит, ума не приложу??? :EEK!:  Это к Легбе).

----------

Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, вот ты всё про


Ты на вопрос будешь отвечать, или нет? ))))




> Однако не закрадывалась ли тебе в голову мысль, что по достижении состояния будды (а мы все ведь его изначально достигли, ибо Атман неизменен, но только мы пока что в это не врубились), этот атман вольётся во всеобщий компот Дхармакаи?


Нет, в этом как раз отличие инд. потока ума от Атмана индуизма.
Там единый Атман (Парабрахман) на всех, а тут - множество индивидуальных ))))
Но от этого они не перестают быть атманами, поскольку сохраняют его главные характеристики: самотождественность, вечность и сознавание.

----------


## Нико

> Самость - это не характеристика, а просто слово. Характеристики - это "вечность, индивидуальность и осознавание".
> Они применимы как к Атману, так и к "уму ясн. света".
> Вопрос - почему уму ясн. света нельзя назвать Атманом?
> 
> оно не вечно


Судя по твоему пониманию слова "машина", на которой, гикнув "би-би", почему-то не поедешь, и Атман -- точно такое же слово. На нём не поедешь, это ж просто слово).

----------

Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Извините, но такая схоластика за пределами моего понимания. И, как мне кажется, вообще за пределами здравого смысла.
> 
> Точно так же невозможно прекратить субъектно объектную двойственность, цепляясь за небытие истинной сущности.
> Но именно потому, что существует самосущая истинная сущность, полностью тождественная индивидуальному уму, она и не воспринимается пока есть двойственное восприятие. Когда же двойственное цепляние исчезает полностью, она постигается как дхармадхату, тождественная самому себе.
> Поэтому Будда и говорит в Махапаринирвана-сутре: "Татхагатагарбха не является несуществющей".
> А Лонгченпа называет поворот Учения, в котором это провозглашено, высшим (это вообще позиция ньингма, но не гелуг)


 :Facepalm: Я вновь и вновь, вслед за Чандракирти повторяю: "Кто же скажет, что истинной природы нет? Тогда ведь бессмысленны подвиги бохисаттв. Истинная природа существует, мы утверждаем только одно - в ней нет ни пылинки самосущего".
 Утверждение, что если не созданое, неизменное значит самосущее выдает в утверждающем реалиста, утверждающего, что истинное может быть только самосущим. Подумайте.  Номинализм вам в помощь. :Smilie:

----------

Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ты на вопрос будешь отвечать, или нет? ))))


Так я ссылку привела, о любитель ссылок!)

----------

Сергей Хос (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ты на вопрос будешь отвечать, или нет? ))))
> 
> Нет, в этом как раз отличие инд. потока ума от Атмана индуизма.
> Там единый Атман (Парабрахман) на всех, а тут - множество индивидуальных ))))
> Но от этого они не перестают быть атманами, поскольку сохраняют его главные характеристики: самотождественность, вечность и сознавание.


Это Йога Патанджали: Пуруши и Ишвара.

----------


## Фил

> Возможно, ваши сомнения - это целиком ваша проблема.
> Так же как тхеравадины не могут избавиться от сомнений, когда им говорят об уме ЯС или даже о пустоте прасангики.
> Они считают эти учения противоречивыми и недостоверными и свои сомнения трактуют как их неистинность. Так же и вы ))))


Мои сомнения проистекают не от меня, а от Ваших противоречивых высказываний.
А Вы не спешите устранять противоречие.
Что, моя персона, уникальна?
И за всю историю Ньингмы не было подобных вопросов?
Вряд ли.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Судя по твоему пониманию слова "машина", на которой, гикнув "би-би", почему-то не поедешь, и Атман -- точно такое же слово. На нём не поедешь, это ж просто слово).


Ну если так, то можно сказать, что атман - просто другое название для ума ЯС. И этот ум можно назвать именно так, потому что главные характеристики атмана он имеет.
Так пойдет? ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мои сомнения проистекают не от меня, а от Ваших противоречивых высказываний.


В чем именно противоречия?

----------


## Фил

> В чем именно противоречия?


в том, что Вы приписываете самобытие

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так я ссылку привела, о любитель ссылок!)


Я если привожу ссылки, то в подтверждение своих слов.
Так что давай сперва своими словами, а к ним уже - ссылку: в чем отличие с т.зрения главных характеристик (перечислены выше)))

----------


## Фил

> Ну если так, то можно сказать, что атман - просто другое название для ума ЯС. И этот ум можно назвать именно так, потому что главные характеристики атмана он имеет.
> Так пойдет? ))))


Если бы УЯС обладал самобытием, он бы не мог существовать.

----------

Нико (22.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну если так, то можно сказать, что атман - просто другое название для ума ЯС. И этот ум можно назвать именно так, потому что главные характеристики атмана он имеет.
> Так пойдет? ))))


Нетушки.

Напомню тебе три характеристики относительно существующей вещи, согласно МП и Цонкапе, конечно же:

1) данная вещь должна быть общепринята и распространена в миру под соответствующим названием

2) она не должна противоречить относительному анализу

3) она не должна противоречить абсолютному анализу ( а Атман твой ему противоречит)

Ум ЯС не назовёшь чем попало именно по этим трём причинам. Его нельзя назвать, например, "горшком", ибо не горшок это :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

> в том, что Вы приписываете самобытие


Само по себе это не противоречие. Вы должны показать чему именно это противоречит.
Ясный свет изначального ума не имеет иных причин, кроме себя самого.
Он индивидуален (= самотождественен).
Это и есть самобытие.
Я его не приписываю, оно входит в число традиционных характеристик, которые вроде как никто не оспаривает.

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 3) она не должна противоречить абсолютному анализу ( а Атман твой ему противоречит)


Ум ЯС не противоречит абсолютному анализу?
А Дхармакая?

Да и вообще, мы же говорим об абсолютном объекте, а не об относительном.
Причем тут эти характеристики?

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Дубинин (22.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ум ЯС не противоречит абсолютному анализу?
> А Дхармакая?
> 
> Да и вообще, мы же говорим об абсолютном объекте, а не об относительном.
> Причем тут эти характеристики?


Увы, есть такие две истины, не слышал?

Дхармакая тоже не самосуща ж. Это ж результат, или преображение, УЯСа, которому ты приписываешь самобытие.

----------

Дубинин (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхармакая тоже не самосуща ж. Это ж результат, или преображение, УЯСа, которому ты приписываешь самобытие.


Это мнение твоей школы )))
Согласно другой т.зр., никакого преобразования не происходит, Дхармакая и ЯС - это одно и то же, изначальная, непрекращающаяся, сознающая и самотождественная индивидуаьная сущность, то есть атман ))))
Неизменно присущая каждому ЖС от начала и вплоть до полного пробуждения )))

– Какова же природа [явлений] (svabhava, rang bzhin)?
– Несозданная и независимая собственная сущность (svarupa, rang gi ngo bo), постигаемая сознанием, свободным от «катаракты» неведения.
– Существует ли она?
– Кто же ответит «нет»?! Если бы она не существовала, зачем нужно было бы бодхисаттвам осваивать путь парамит? Для чего тогда бодхисаттвам усердствовать в сотнях подвигов для постижения подлинной природы?!

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это мнение твоей школы )))
> Согласно другой т.зр., никакого преобразования не происходит, Дхармакая и ЯС - это одно и то же, изначальная, непрекращающаяся, сознающая и самотождественная индивидуаьная сущность, то есть атман ))))
> Неизменно присущая каждому ЖС от начала и вплоть до полного пробуждения )))
> 
> – Какова же природа [явлений] (svabhava, rang bzhin)?
> – Несозданная и независимая собственная сущность (svarupa, rang gi ngo bo), постигаемая сознанием, свободным от «катаракты» неведения.
> – Существует ли она?
> – Кто же ответит «нет»?! Если бы она не существовала, зачем нужно было бы бодхисаттвам осваивать путь парамит? Для чего тогда бодхисаттвам усердствовать в сотнях подвигов для постижения подлинной природы?!


Ты логику примени, логику. Про ум есть одна тибетская поговорка: "Если это не меняется, это не ум". Это раз.

Два. Если бы УЯС не менялся в своём непрерывном потоке (непрерывность не отрицаю, как и не отрицаю вечность), он никогда не смог бы стать Дхармакаей.

Три. Получаем Дхармакаю. Говорят, что из Дхармакаи постоянно порождаются Самбогакая и Нирманакая. Если бы Дхармакая была неким атманом, она не могла бы ничего из себя производить-порождать. А, тем не менее, это происходит. 

Четыре. Воззрение Лонгченпы и жентонга значительно менее распространены в мире, чем Нагарджуны и Чандракирти, Цонкапы и Далай-ламы. Я не о том, что они не верны, я о том, что они требуют толкования. И возводить их в абсолют я бы не стала. 

Пять. Относительную истину ты так и не понял.)

----------

Дубинин (22.05.2015), Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> *А почему буддизм именуют "нетеистической" религией?* Допустим, Боженька невещественен. (Кстати, мало кто из теистов признаёт его вещественность).





> Я не флудя... Один раз Далай-ламу спросили, стоит ли Ямантаку воспринимать буквально или образно. *Он ответил: "Надо воспринимать его буквально"*.


Вот действительно, *почему?*)))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот действительно, *почему?*)))


Потому что Дхармакая -- это не атман)))).

----------

Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если бы УЯС не менялся в своём непрерывном потоке (непрерывность не отрицаю, как и не отрицаю вечность), он никогда не смог бы стать Дхармакаей.


Он меняется только в том смысле, что очищается от привнесений, от всего иного, чем он есть сам по своей собственной сути, сам по себе оставаясь неизменным, подобно чистой поверхности зеркала. Или подобно кристаллу, порождающему радугу из единого белого света - сам крисатлл от этого не меняется.
Это все тардиционные метафоры ума в ньингма.
Да и очищение это условно, поскольку привнечения-видимости иллюзорны они не затрагивают сути.
Это жентонг, детка ))))

----------

Legba (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот действительно, *почему?*)))


В ответ на это вопрос мы вряд ли услышим что-либо содержательное, кроме лозунгов-кричалок: "Хвала  гелугпаяне, этого нет и быть не может!"
Или самый короткий ответ: "Патамушта!"

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Legba (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Серёжка (25.08.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Он меняется только в том смысле, что очищается от привнесений, от всего иного, чем он есть сам по своей собственной сути, сам по себе оставаясь неизменным, подобно чистой поверхности зеркала. Или подобно кристаллу, порождающему радугу из единого белого света - сам крисатлл от этого не меняется.
> Это все тардиционные метафоры ума в ньингма.
> Да и очищение это условно, поскольку привнечения-видимости иллюзорны они не затрагивают сути.
> Это жентонг, детка ))))


Это уловка- метод. А объяснялка у Нико (с ней и Цонкапа с ЕСДЛ согласны)- гораздо вменяемей))

----------

Нико (22.05.2015), Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Два. Если бы УЯС не менялся в своём непрерывном потоке (непрерывность не отрицаю, как и не отрицаю вечность), он никогда не смог бы *стать* Дхармакаей.


Я, конечно, человек темный. Но вот мне кажется, что Асанга - Майтрея для того и писали Уттаратантрашастру чтобы показать, что УЯС не становится Дхармакайей, а изначально обладает ее потенциалом. Для этого все эти примеры - статуя в грязных тряпках, нищенка беременная Чакравартином и т.д. Грязные тряпки не становятся статуей, нищенка не становится Чакравартином. Иначе мы получили бы причинно обусловленную Дхармакайю, чего, мне кажется, никто не хочет)) 

И еще момент. Мне кажется, все оперируют каким-то волшебным Атманом, который обладает набором свойств, выгодных на данный момент собеседнику. Опять таки, не сильно я вникал в эту тему, но более чем уверен - как нет единого монолитного "индуизма", так нет и общепринятой концепции "Атмана". Совершенно неадекватно говорить - "атман ничего не может производить". Т.к. по уму дальше можно спросить - "а что такое атман, собственно?" И какой будет ответ? Ну конечно: "это такая штука, которая не может ничего производить". "Сепульки предназначены для сепуления" (С)

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Потому что Дхармакая -- это не атман)))).


Ага. А что такое атман - хрен его знает, но верняк не Дхармакайя)))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> И еще момент. Мне кажется, все оперируют каким-то волшебным Атманом, который обладает набором свойств, выгодных на данный момент собеседнику. Опять таки, не сильно я вникал в эту тему, но более чем уверен - как нет единого монолитного "индуизма", так нет и общепринятой концепции "Атмана". Совершенно неадекватно говорить - "атман ничего не может производить". Т.к. по уму дальше можно спросить - "а что такое атман, собственно?" И какой будет ответ? Ну конечно: "это такая штука, которая не может ничего производить". "Сепульки предназначены для сепуления" (С)


Это не интересно (применять первый закон логики- и договориться перед спором о значениях терминов)- на этом спор и завершиться.

----------


## Нико

> Я, конечно, человек темный. Но вот мне кажется, что Асанга - Майтрея для того и писали Уттаратантрашастру чтобы показать, что УЯС не становится Дхармакайей, а изначально обладает ее потенциалом. Для этого все эти примеры - статуя в грязных тряпках, нищенка беременная Чакравартином и т.д. Грязные тряпки не становятся статуей, нищенка не становится Чакравартином. Иначе мы получили бы причинно обусловленную Дхармакайю, чего, мне кажется, никто не хочет)) 
> 
> И еще момент. Мне кажется, все оперируют каким-то волшебным Атманом, который обладает набором свойств, выгодных на данный момент собеседнику. Опять таки, не сильно я вникал в эту тему, но более чем уверен - как нет единого монолитного "индуизма", так нет и общепринятой концепции "Атмана". Совершенно неадекватно говорить - "атман ничего не может производить". Т.к. по уму дальше можно спросить - "а что такое атман, собственно?" И какой будет ответ? Ну конечно: "это такая штука, которая не может ничего производить". "Сепульки предназначены для сепуления" (С)


Я не менее тёмный человек. Про атман 2 тыщ лет тому назад умные дядьки уже знали. Если с тех пор атман "изменился" чудесным образом, нас бы об этом оповестили, да? И почему-то лично мне хочется больше доверять суровым стражникам Наланды, которые постоянно дискутировали со всяко-разными индуистами и обращали их в буддийскую веру, потому что те элементарно проигрывали, чем гурам неизвестного вероисповедания. Если что, я за Наланду! (Гуру Ринпоче тоже был одним из тех, кто там учился.))))))

----------

Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Это не интересно (применять первый закон логики- и договориться перед спором о значениях терминов)- на этом спор и завершиться.


Тут все хуже, на самом деле))
Одно дело, когда собеседники придерживаются разного понимания одного и того же воззрения.
Тогда они могут апеллировать к авторитетам.
А вот взять понятие из другого (какого?) воззрения, которое не факт, что хорошо изучено (и уж всяко без единой цитаты),
и жонглировать им, говоря что "не оно" - полная бессмыслица.

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Дубинин (22.05.2015), Сергей Хос (22.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Тут все хуже, на самом деле))
> Одно дело, когда собеседники придерживаются разного понимания одного и того же воззрения.
> Тогда они могут апеллировать к авторитетам.
> А вот взять понятие из другого (какого?) воззрения, которое не факт, что хорошо изучено (и уж всяко без единой цитаты),
> и жонглировать им, говоря что "не оно" - полная бессмыслица.


Легба, не надо лишних слов. Ты за атман??

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это уловка- метод. А объяснялка у Нико (с ней и Цонкапа с ЕСДЛ согласны)- гораздо вменяемей))


Эти объяснялки Лонгченпа называл "шелуха и скорлупки рассудочных умопостроений".
Тут разные подходы. В ньингма (и в кагью)  как метод сразу предлагается обнаружение изначальной светоносной природы ума, а в гелуг в качестве метода акцентируется пустота, обнаруживаемая сперва на уровне набора софизмов (порой псевдологических).
Тут уж кому что любо ))))

----------

Дубинин (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Легба, не надо лишних слов. Ты за атман??


Легба, не надо лишних слов! Ты за Спартак или за Динамо?
А может ты вообще ЦСК? конюшня! нетникакогоатмана!
гип-гип!

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Серг (21.12.2022)

----------


## Нико

> Тут разные подходы. В ньингма (и в кагью)  как метод сразу *предлагается обнаружение* изначальной светоносной природы ума, а в гелуг в качестве метода акцентируется пустота, *обнаруживаемая сперва на уровне набора софизмов* (порой псевдологических).


Знаешь, я ещё немного повоюю тут. В кагью, к которой я частично причастна, не предлагается никакое "сразу обнаружение". Сразу предлагается прослушать учения ЕС Далай-ламы почему-то. Что касается гелуг, то да, пустоту сперва объясняют теоретически, потому что есть реальная опасность её "обнаружить" в виде кикиморы какой-то. И этот метод я считаю наиболее безопасным для существ Кали-юги. А то неизвестно, что обнаружишь))))

----------

Дубинин (22.05.2015), Сергей Хос (22.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Я не менее тёмный человек. Про атман 2 тыщ лет тому назад умные дядьки уже знали. Если с тех пор атман "изменился" чудесным образом, нас бы об этом оповестили, да?


Какие именно "умные дядьки"? 
Йога? Санкхья? Веданта? Локаята? Или все едино, главное, что неправильно?))
Кто, прости, тебя должен был известить? 
Да, после Шри Шанкарачарьи атман прилично изменился, но книжки ты не читаешь, ждешь, пока "известят".





> И почему-то лично мне хочется больше доверять суровым стражникам Наланды, которые постоянно дискутировали со всяко-разными индуистами и обращали их в буддийскую веру, потому что те элементарно проигрывали, чем гурам неизвестного вероисповедания. Если что, я за Наланду! (Гуру Ринпоче тоже был одним из тех, кто там учился.))))))


Во первых, ты отказываешь "гурам неизвестного вероисповедания" в знании их же вероисповедания, что совершенно абсурдно.
Ты, вероятно, и воззрение православных знаешь лучше, чем они сами?))
Во вторых. Все эти истории про диспуты звучат очень круто. Только вот...
1. Сюань Цзан, который был в Наланде, и подробно все описал. Насколько я помню, подобной картины диспутов там не наблюдалось.
2. В индуистских источниках с таким же придыханием рассказывается, как они на диспутах "рвали" буддистов, и те обращались в истинную веру))
3. "Ты логику примени, логику."(С) Приходит к воротам Наланды почтенный брамин - ведантист. И говорит - "я думаю так-то, потому что в Ведах сказано то-то".
Стражи ворот говорят - "а мы Веды не признаем. Шах и мат)) Зато вот Благословенный сказал, что..." Брамин - "это вам он - Благословенный. А нам - кшатрий, забывший свой долг и полезший вдруг в религиозные дела. Не аргумент. Шах и мат". И чо? Какой может быть диспут при отсутствии точек пересечения? Так что легенды красивые, но слишком-то серьезно их воспринимать не стоит))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Дубинин (22.05.2015), Сергей Хос (22.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Легба, не надо лишних слов. Ты за атман??


ЧТО ТАКОЕ АТМАН?

----------

Aion (22.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Легба, не надо лишних слов! Ты за Спартак или за Динамо?
> А может ты вообще ЦСК? конюшня! нетникакогоатмана!
> гип-гип!


У меня возникла ассоциация одна. Несколько человек (среди них одна женщина,, но её никто не пощадит), не очень юных, борятся во дворе, пыхтя и крича: "Ах, ты не за атман??? А ты за атман??" Вариант с выдёргиваем волос и выкручиванием рук возможен).

----------

Сергей Хос (22.05.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

В Ланкаватаре (тоже третий поворот) Махамати спросил Татхагату, является ли Татхагатагарбха, описанная Татхагатой как вечное, неизменное, благое, неисчерпаемое, по своей природе сияющее и изначально чистое, тем же, что и вечный Атман, которому учат тиртхакары.
Будда ответил, что это не так. Что бодхисаттвам не следует привязываться к некоему "я"-Атману. Что прямым указанием на Татхагатагарбху Будды учат невежд, которые испугались "бессамостности", и дабы привлечь тиртхакар, привязанных к учению о "я"-Атмане.
http://www.daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lan...nka02.htm#xxvi

----------

Legba (22.05.2015), Дубинин (22.05.2015), Нико (22.05.2015), Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Так что легенды красивые, но слишком-то серьезно их воспринимать не стоит))


А кто тут у нас за сиддхи? Вот они-то и применялись там в Наланде).  Но больно давно это было)

----------


## Legba

> А кто тут у нас за сиддхи? Вот они-то и применялись там в Наланде).  Но больно давно это было)


Т.е. "атамна нет, потому что в Наланде выигрывали диспуты применяя сиддхи". Отличный аргумент, чо.
(Боюсь, такое и в самом университете Наланда не прокатило бы).

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Сергей Хос (22.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> среди них одна женщина,, но её никто не пощадит


Так сдавайся! ))))
На самом деле мне самому такой стиль полемики не нравится. Просто уж больно как-то все однообразно по ответам. Я хоть цитаты из разных источников стараюсь надергать, а у тебя все одно - нету атмана и точка.
Ну нет - так нет, что поделаешь.
Прости, не хотел грубить ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что прямым указанием на Татхагатагарбху Будды учат невежд, которые испугались "бессамостности", и дабы привлечь тиртхакар, привязанных к учению о "я"-Атмане.
> http://www.daolao.ru/Lankavatara/lan...nka02.htm#xxvi


Видите, какие разные трактовки! А в других сутрах (в частности, в Лотосовой и тем более в Махапаринирване) наоборот говорится, что радикальная пустота Второго поворота дана людям ограниченным в качестве противоядия от ИЗЛШНЕГО!! представления о собственной сущности, которая на самом деле есть и тождественна Татахагатагарбхе ))

Короче, что хочешь, то и выбирай.
И правда, глупо людям из одной горы впаривать учения другой))))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Legba (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Дубинин (22.05.2015), Серг (21.12.2022)

----------


## Нико

> Так сдавайся! ))))
> На самом деле мне самому такой стиль полемики не нравится. Просто уж больно как-то все однообразно по ответам. Я хоть цитаты из разных источников стараюсь надергать, а у тебя все одно - нету атмана и точка.
> Ну нет - так нет, что поделаешь.
> Прости, не хотел грубить ))))


Не сдамся, ибо ты не разобрался с относительной истиной. Ничего личного).

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. "атамна нет, потому что в Наланде выигрывали диспуты применяя сиддхи". Отличный аргумент, чо.
> (Боюсь, такое и в самом университете Наланда не прокатило бы).


Нет, атман -- одно, сиддхи - другое. Не ведома вам такая логика).

----------


## Нико

> Видите, какие разные трактовки! А в других сутрах (в частности, в Лотосовой и тем более в Махапаринирване) наоборот говорится, что радикальная пустота Второго поворота дана людям ограниченным в качестве противоядия от ИЗЛШНЕГО!! представления о собственной сущности, которая на самом деле есть и тождественна Татахагатагарбхе ))
> 
> Короче, что хочешь, то и выбирай.
> И правда, глупо людям из одной горы впаривать учения другой))))


Во, почему я и говорю, что не сутрами одними....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не сдамся, ибо ты не разобрался с относительной истиной. Ничего личного).


Ты вообще в курсе, сколько трактовок сатья-двая имеется в буддизме? хотя бы в общих чертах знакомилась с вопросом? если ты выучила одну из них, это еще не значит, что все прочие не существуют или не валидны.

----------


## Legba

> Нет, атман -- одно, сиддхи - другое. Не ведома вам такая логика).


Какая логика? Ты дай определение атмана, собственное или в авторитетной (небуддийской, коли это не буддизм) трактовке - тогда будет, что обсуждать.
А так - это просто смешно.

----------


## Нико

> Ты вообще в курсе, сколько трактовок сатья-двая имеется в буддизме? хотя бы в общих чертах знакомилась с вопросом? если ты выучила одну из них, это еще не значит, что все прочие не существуют или не валидны.


Гони другие).

----------


## Пилигрим

> Тут все хуже, на самом деле))
> Одно дело, когда собеседники придерживаются разного понимания одного и того же воззрения.
> Тогда они могут апеллировать к авторитетам.
> А вот взять понятие из другого (какого?) воззрения, которое не факт, что хорошо изучено (и уж всяко без единой цитаты),
> и жонглировать им, говоря что "не оно" - полная бессмыслица.


Не стоит искать нечто общее, признаваемое обоими оппонентами, искать  нечто общее, на что можно будет опереться в диспуте, дело бесперспективное. Вы ведь не можете наверняка сказать признает ли предполагаемое вами общее оппонент, либо вам придется отталкиваться от того, что вы сами не признаете. Надо  просто исследовать то, что утверждает оппонент, наверняка то, что он утверждает он признает. Вот и укажите ему на противоречие, если оно конечно есть и слушайте его далее. Таким способом устраняются все те проблемы на которые  вы указали. Действуя так вы всегда будете отталкиваться исключительно от того, что признается оппонентом. Вот собственно и весь рецепт.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты дай определение атмана, собственное или в авторитетной


Не даст ))
Я давно уже пытаюсь поговорить на уровне определений, а мне все зубы заговаривают: у тебя мол по "двум истинам" двойка и всякое такое )))

----------


## Алексей А

> Видите, какие разные трактовки! А в других сутрах (в частности, в Лотосовой и тем более в Махапаринирване) наоборот говорится, что радикальная пустота Второго поворота дана людям ограниченным в качестве противоядия от ИЗЛШНЕГО!! представления о собственной сущности, которая на самом деле есть и тождественна Татахагатагарбхе ))
> 
> Короче, что хочешь, то и выбирай.
> И правда, глупо людям из одной горы впаривать учения другой))))


В том же отрывке Ланкаватары написано, что "пустота", "предельная реальность", "нирвана", "нерожденное", "беспричинное", "не имеющее целей-стремлений", и в том числе "татхагатагарбха" все указывают на одно и то же - "сфера неразличения и безóбразности" (у Донца в Сутрасамуччае Нагарджуны тоже приведен этот отрывок, там переводится "совершенно непостигаемое дискурсивно состояние бытия"). Разные наставления для людей с разными склонностями: Татхагатагарбха в частности - для привязанных к самости. В переводе Ланкаватары Red Pine есть комментарий к этой строке - "для тех, кто привязан  к существованию, татхагатагарбха пуста, бесформенна; для привязанных к несуществованию - она является предельной реальностью; для тех, кто привязан к существованию и несуществованию, это нирвана, запредельная существованию и несуществованию".

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Дубинин (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот и укажите ему на противоречие


Тут есть одна заковыка: то, что видится вам как противоречие, может быть просто результатом вашего непонимания или чего-то такого, что вы сами подсознательно принимаете за достоверное, не разбираясь при этом, так оно или нет. То есть попросту, ваша вера.
Так что этот метод тоже не работает. Вернее, работает, но лишь для самоутверждения.

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Legba (22.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

Показательно (насчет общего уровня) :Big Grin: 

из "Атман" рус-Вики:
(полный текст, больше там ничего не написано)
Буддизм
Философия буддизма отвергает понятие атман как индивидуальную духовную субстанцию. Место атмана, в частности, в школах буддизма Махаяны занимает доктрина природы Будды.


из Atman eng-Wiki:
(выдержки)
"In contrast to the madhyamika-tradition, the Mahāparinirvāṇa Sūtra uses "positive language" to denote "absolute reality". According to Paul Williams, the Mahāyāna Mahāparinirvāṇa Sūtra teaches an underlying essence, "Self", or "atman".[14] This "true Self" is the Buddha-nature, which is present in all sentient beings, and realized by the awakened ones."
..........................
_Rang stong and shentong_[edit]
The dominant Tibetan school, Gelugpa, favours Prasangika (rang stong) Madhyamaka philosophy over Yogacara and Buddha-nature thought.[24] Rang stong, "self-empty" refers to sunyata, empty of a self or essence.[24]
Other Tibetan schools have tended to accept the shentong (gzhan tong), "other-empty", point of view, which discerns an "inherently existing Absolute".[25] This Absolute "is empty of adventious defilements which are intrinsically other than it, but is not empty of its own inherent existence".[26] This understanding and interpretation of the tathagatagarbha-teachings has been a matter of intensive debates in Tibet.[27]"

----------


## Нико

> Тут есть одна заковыка: то, что видится вам как противоречие, может быть просто результатом вашего непонимания или чего-то такого, что вы сами подсознательно принимаете за достоверное, не разбираясь при этом, так оно или нет. То есть попросту, ваша вера.
> Так что этот метод тоже не работает. Вернее, работает, но лишь для самоутверждения.


Давай только заменим "ваше" на "наше". 


А что касаемо "не даст", дам, только на аглицком, во избежание:eternal, unchanging and unitary. Когда спросила комментариев, мне сказали: "единый и неделимый кусок". Донец в этом вопросе не супергерой, кстати. )

И, Хос, у тебя по-прежнему "двойка".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Гони другие).


Кстати, рассмотрение с позиции двух истин применимо лишь к обусловленным, составным феноменам.
Если брать на примере зеркала, можно спросить: "Зеркало и отражения - это два или одно?" Ни то, ни другое, они едины, взаимозависимы, как две истины.
Но есть один важный момент: отражения не могут существовать помимо зеркала, но зеркало вполне может существовать само по себе.
И вот к нему как-таковому (в его собственной сущности) рассмотрение с позиции двух истин не применимо.
Нельзя сказать, что зеркало существует "в зависимости от отражений". Оно в этом смысле самосущее (то есть атман)))
В аналогии - это и есть качество самосущего изначалного ума, о котором в учениях махамудры и дзогчен говорится как о зеркале.
Самый настоящий атман, самосущий и вечный, все как положено )))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Серг (21.12.2022)

----------


## Legba

> Давай только заменим "ваше" на "наше". 
> 
> 
> А что касаемо "не даст", дам, только на аглицком, во избежание:eternal, unchanging and unitary. Когда спросила комментариев, мне сказали: "единый и неделимый кусок". Донец в этом вопросе не супергерой, кстати. )
> 
> И, Хос, у тебя по-прежнему "двойка".


Это определение? 
*Eternal, unchanging and unitary* - вот это Атман? ОК, хорошо. 
Неясно, к какой традиции это относится - будем считать, что это личное провозвестие Нико. 
Так  что же у нас с Татхагатагарбхой?
Она *временная*? Т.е. был момент, когда у жс не было природы Будды? Или настанет момент, когда ее не будет?
Он *изменчивая*? Т.е. вот сейчас она природа Будды, а завтра уже не совсем?
Она *не-единая*? Т.е. состоит из частей? Из каких - это очень любопытно?

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Сергей Хос (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Гони другие).


Выше был вариант рассмотрения номер рас ))
Вот тебе продолжение:
============
Но у вас в гелуг и до этого не дотягивают. У вас все сводится к рассмотрению самих отражений: они существуют или нет? Ответ: существуют как видимости, но не существуют сами по себе. А зеркала для вас как-бы и не существует вообще. Оно просто игнорируется. Довольно примитивный уровень.
Правда, даже Цонкапа проговаривается, что истинная сущность как объект ума святых, все же существует (как в цитате из Ср. ламрима, которую я уже приводил).
Но делается это недомолвками,как-бы украдкой.
В школе же ньингма об этом говорится прямо, с этого начинается обучение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так  что же у нас с Татхагатагарбхой?


Ответ на это от Нико и Фила мы уже слышали:
онанеатман-онанеатман-онанеатман-онанеатман-онанеатман-онанеатман
вот и весь сказ )))))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Vladiimir (22.05.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Тут есть одна заковыка: то, что видится вам как противоречие, может быть просто результатом вашего непонимания или чего-то такого, что вы сами подсознательно принимаете за достоверное, не разбираясь при этом, так оно или нет. То есть попросту, ваша вера.
> Так что этот метод тоже не работает. Вернее, работает, но лишь для самоутверждения.


Конечно возможно, но, тогда вы имеете возможность непротиворечиво разъяснить, что противоречие оппоненту только видится. Если не сумеете, это повод задуматься самому. С какого боку тут моя вера, даже если она есть, то она на оппонента никак не влияет, она ведь не приводится в качестве аргумента.
Зачем пытаться выуживать у оппонента его определение того или иного, что для исследования на противоречивость недостаточно вашего, или вы в своем сомневаетесь, тогда зачем используете? Свое то вы считаете правильным? Если да, то для диспута вам его достаточно.  Даже если я дам противоречивое определение, что это докажет непротиворечивость вашего?

----------


## Legba

> Ответ на это от Нико и Фила мы уже слышали:
> онанеатман-онанеатман-онанеатман-онанеатман-онанеатман-онанеатман
> вот и весь сказ )))))


Ну, она наверняка не *какой-то* Атман. Это можно сказать со 100% уверенностью - 
индусы перебрали все возможные комбинации свойств, благо времени и ресурсов было достаточно.
Но, если все сводится к "Eternal, unchanging and unitary" - я уж и не знаю.

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Сергей Хос (22.05.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Кстати, рассмотрение с позиции двух истин применимо лишь к обусловленным, составным феноменам.
> Если брать на примере зеркала, можно спросить: "Зеркало и отражения - это два или одно?" Ни то, ни другое, они едины, взаимозависимы, как две истины.
> Но есть один важный момент: отражения не могут существовать помимо зеркала, но зеркало вполне может существовать само по себе.
> И вот к нему как-таковому (в его собственной сущности) рассмотрение с позиции двух истин не применимо.
> Нельзя сказать, что зеркало существует "в зависимости от отражений". Оно в этом смысле самосущее (то есть атман)))
> В аналогии - это и есть качество самосущего изначалного ума, о котором в учениях махамудры и дзогчен говорится как о зеркале.
> Самый настоящий атман, самосущий и вечный, все как положено )))


Прямо воззрение о душе  :Smilie: 
Напомнило Алтарную сутру. Шэньсю написал гатху:
"Тело – это дерево Бодхи.
Ум подобен подставке светлого зеркала.
Постоянно усердствуй и протирай их,
Чтобы на них не оседала пыль!"
А Хуэй Нэн ответил:
"У Бодхи изначально нет дерева,
А у ясного зеркала нет подставки.
Изначально нет ни одной вещи,
Где же тогда может осесть пыль?"

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Сергей Хос (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> вы имеете возможность непротиворечиво разъяснить, что противоречие оппоненту только видится. Если не сумеете, это повод задуматься самому.


К сожалению, в реальности эта идеальная схема не работает: живое мышление невозможно полностью формализовать наподобие правил шахматной партии.

----------


## Нико

А вот и не знай, придумай свой вариант атмана. Я больше в эти игры не играю.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ну вот видишь,  @*Legba* как я и предсказывал: на уровне определений ты ничего не услышишь, одни эмоции. Я уже пытался, с тем же результатом.
Незачет, короче )))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Legba (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> А вот и не знай, придумай свой вариант атмана. Я больше в эти игры не играю.


Стоп-стоп-стоп.
Ты говоришь - "Природа Будды не Атман"
Я спрашиваю - "Что такое Атман"
Ты говоришь - "Eternal, unchanging and unitary"
Я спрашиваю - означает ли это, что Природа Будды НЕ обладает этими свойствами?

И теперь ты мне предлагаешь придумать свое определение Атмана?  :Big Grin: 

Поскольку ты, по твоему признанию, не сильна в мемах - подскажу.
Данный полемический прием формулируется как: "Ой, все".

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Сергей Хос (22.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

А я вот тут подумал...
У тибетских буддистов (особливо гелукпнцев) очень сильна святая вера в интеллектуальную мощь Учения.
Я не раз слышал истории типа "один геше в легкую разгромил одного священника по всем пунктам" и т.п.
Сам, правда, ни разу не видел)) Может быть, стоит уже возродить традицию?
Устроить публичный диспут - взять, к примеру, Ламу Тенгона, Дьяка Кураева ну еще кого-нибудь за материалистов.
Уютно усадить, поставить камеру. И посмотреть, какова интеллектуальная мощь на самом деле)

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Паня (22.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

От этой «дискуссии» создаётся впечатление, словно гелугпа вообще не знают, что такое атман, а только что это такая страшная штука, которую нужно во что бы то ни стало опровергать, т.к. в буддизме атмана нет, потому что атмана там быть не может, ведь его нет.

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Сергей Хос (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> От этой «дискуссии» создаётся впечатление, словно гелугпа вообще не знают, что такое атман, а только что это такая страшная штука, которую нужно во что бы то ни стало опровергать, т.к. в буддизме атмана нет, потому что атмана там быть не может, ведь его нет.


У них на это есть очень забавный ответ, вполне в духе гелугпинской схоластики: "Мы этого не знаем именно потому, что этого нет".
Такая вот пара-логика )))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Вы явно чего-то не понимаете




> На место дуализма
> приходит монистический принцип: есть только одно абсолютное
> начало - Бог , а все остальное - его творение. Разница между
> Богом и и твоорением - огромная: это две реальности различного
> ранга. Подлинным бытием обладает только Бог, ему приписывается
> те атрибуты, которыми античные философы надеяли бытие. *Он
> вечен, неизменен, самотождественен, ни от чего другого не
> зависит и является источником всего сущего.* Христианский
> философ IV-V веков Августин Блаженный (354-430) говорит
> ...

----------


## Фил

> ЧТО ТАКОЕ АТМАН?


Вот и скажите с Хосом, что это.
Но он должен обладать самобытием.
Примеров пока не было.

----------


## Фил

> У них на это есть очень забавный ответ, вполне в духе гелугпинской схоластики: "Мы этого не знаем именно потому, что этого нет".
> Такая вот пара-логика )))


А Вы можете рассуждать на тему классификации христианских бесов?
Можете, если соответствующую литературу прочтете и будете этим заниматься в порядке интеллектуального развлечения.

----------


## Фил

Ну так и опять вопрос к Хосу.
Если Ваша философия не отличается от теоцентризма средневекового христианства времен Блаженного Августина, 
Вы можете перестать это называть буддизмом и называть это теизмом, атмавадой?
Какая разница, по Вашим же словам, если это одно и то же?

И если Вы с этим несогласны, значит никакого атмана в сутрах нет.
А если Вы настаиваете, что он ничем не отличается, то имейте мужество сделать *coming-out.*
(Вас поймут!)

----------


## Legba

> Вот и скажите с Хосом, что это.
> Но он должен обладать самобытием.
> Примеров пока не было.


Э нет, меня не впутывайте)) 
Я уже сказал, что отношусь к этому - как к лекарству.
И будучи скорее этерналистом, чем нигилистом, должен принимать необходимые дозы Нагарджуны.
Вот у кого нигилизм прет - тем да, Асангу-Майтрею трижды в день.

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Дубинин (22.05.2015), Фил (22.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> И будучи скорее этерналистом, чем нигилистом


Да откуда ж вас столько!

----------


## Legba

> Да откуда ж вас столько!


Взрослый жизнерадостный человек на поверку, скорее всего, окажется этерналистом.
Нигилизм это что-то подростковое, Вы не находите?))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Сергей Хос (22.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Взрослый жизнерадостный человек на поверку, скорее всего, окажется этерналистом.
> Нигилизм это что-то подростковое, Вы не находите?))


Да откуда я знаю!
У меня вопросы всегда вызывали и те и другие, откуда у них эта уверенность.

----------

Нико (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Вы можете рассуждать на тему классификации христианских бесов?
> Можете, если соответствующую литературу прочтете и будете этим заниматься в порядке интеллектуального развлечения.


Фил, опять ваша пара-логика?
Причем тут бесы, причем христианство? мы рассуждаем о категориях, принятых в буддийском дискурсе в качестве валидных: изн. уме ЯС, природе будды и так далее. И делаем мы это на основе аутентичных буддийских источников. Это рас.
Во-вторых, когда правоверный буддист говорит "атмана нет", если его при этом спросить: "Атман - это такое серое существо с хвостом?" он посмотрит на тебя как на дурака.
И выдаст определение: "самосущее, вечное и так далее". Поэтому ваши попытки сделать вид, что вы не знаете, о чем речь - довольно наивны. Вы же сами говорите: "он должен обладать самобытием". Значит, знаете, что это такое. Тогда достаточно обнаружить в буддийском дисурсе то, о чем говорится как об обладающем самобытием. Это и будет искомый атман.




> Вот и скажите с Хосом, что это.
> Но он должен обладать самобытием.
> Примеров пока не было.


Татхагатагарбха и изн. ум ЯС описываются как имеющие самобытие (вечные, имеющие причину лишь в себе и так далее).
Это и есть примеры атмана.

----------

Серг (21.12.2022)

----------


## Фил

> Татхагатагарбха и изн. ум ЯС описываются как имеющие самобытие (вечные, имеющие причину лишь в себе и так далее).
> Это и есть примеры атмана.


Чем такое определение Тахатагарбхи отличается от определения Бога у Блаженного Августина?
Или Вы хотите пере-открыть Бога в буддизме?

----------

Нико (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Можете цитату из Вашего товарища прокомментировать:




> Мипам Ринпоче поясняет, что знание Таковости
> здесь – это знание (shes pa) без воспринимаемого и вос-
> принимающего, являющееся Ясным светом (‘od gsal),
> изначально чистым собственным умом (rang sems), пу-
> стое от двух видов самости. Однако, поскольку с безна-
> чальных времен привычные тенденции двойственного
> восприятия непрерывно проявляются и созревают, за-
> слоняя этот Ясный свет, они являются причиной воз-
> никновения неведения и самсары.

----------

Нико (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чем такое определение Тахатагарбхи отличается от


дайте другое

----------


## Фил

> дайте другое


То есть ничем?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Можете цитату из Вашего товарища прокомментировать:


Если вы о выражении "пустое от двух видов самости", то это речь не об Атмане (как неизменной сущности), а об эгоцентрации, то есть ложном восприятии.
Там в начале в цитатах из Махапаринирвана-сутры, разъяснялось, что Атман не обязательно связан с эгоцентрацией.

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Можете цитату из Вашего товарища прокомментировать:


Кстати, там в этой книжке, из которой цитата, дальше следует замечательный пассаж, как раз по нашей теме:

Проникновение в Самость (bdag nyid) этого Есть Таковость.
Если она становится незагрязненной,
То всё проявляется как только Таковость (Татхата).
Это совершенное превращение в основании.

Следующий за памятованием [аспект] описывается как проникновение в Самость этого. «Проникновение в Самость этого [означает], что если Таковость очищается, то все проявляется как только лишь Таковость». То есть, если благодаря Пути медитации отбрасываются оставшиеся загрязнения и Таковость становится незагрязненной, то, благодаря Пути завершения  все проявляется как только лишь Таковость во всех аспектах, поскольку, будучи свободным от всех загрязнений, все становится только лишь Таковостью. Такое превращение в только Таковость называется «проникновением в Самость этого (т.е. в Реальность)». А также, это «совершенное превращение в основании», поскольку является Самостью этого.

Как видите, Таковость тут отождествляется с Атманом (bdag nyid).
А это, между прочим, Васубандху, Дхарма-дхармата-вибхага. То есть никаким Тибетом еще и не пахнет, самая кошерная Наланда ))))
Так что Долпопе было где почерпнуть свои идеи.

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Серг (21.12.2022)

----------


## Фил

> А это, между прочим, Васубандху, Дхарма-дхармата-вибхага. То есть никаким Тибетом еще и не пахнет, самая кошерная Наланда ))))
> Так что Долпопе было где почерпнуть свои идеи.


Чем третий поворот Долпопы отличается от теистического воззрения?

----------

Нико (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То есть ничем?


Прежде всего, Татхагатагарбха в буддизме есть принадлежность каждого отдельного существа, тогда как Бог христ. богословия - один на всех и к тому же не находится в мире Своей Сущностью (лишь прикасается Своими энергиями). Он иной относительно мира, как его Творец.
А природа будды - имманентна.
Это главное и принципиальное отличие.

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Серг (21.12.2022), Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чем третий поворот Долпопы отличается от теистического воззрения?


Тем, что в теизме Бог творит реальный мир, один на всех, а в буддизме ясн. свет ума порождает иллюзорные видимости, каждый свою ))) (которые создают сходные миры, "шесть уделов" на основе "общей кармы" разных существ)
Совершенно разные принципы, следствием чего является совершенно разная эсхатология.

----------

Aion (23.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Он иной относительно мира, как его Творец.


Нет, это деизм появившийся в эпоху Ренессанса, в частности это пропагандировал Барух Спиноза.
И это совершенное не основная ветка христианского богословия.
А вот то о чем Вы говорите по поводу Тахагатагарбхи - как раз оно один в один и есть.
В связи с чем и возникает вопрос.

Т.е. все это уже было. Либо индиустские школы в разных комбинациях, либо монотеистическая теософия.

Где суть?

----------

Нико (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Тем, что в теизме Бог творит реальный мир, один на всех, а в буддизме ясн. свет ума порождает иллюзорные видимости, каждый свою ))) (которые создают сходные миры, "шесть уделов" на основе "общей кармы" разных существ)
> Совершенно разные принципы, следствием чего является совершенно разная эсхатология.


И почему Вы называете религиозными фанатиками меня и Нико, а не себя, 
в таком случае?

----------

Нико (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, это деизм появившийся в эпоху Ренессанса, в частности это пропагандировал Барух Спиноза.
> И это совершенное не основная ветка христианского богословия.


Простите, Фил, но это полный вздор.
Это классическое воззрение Восточного мистического богословия - Григория Нисского, Макс. Исповедника и прочих. Иная т.зр. в Православии и в христианстве вообще - считается ересью. Это просто уровень школьного катехизиса.

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот то о чем Вы говорите по поводу Тахагатагарбхи - как раз оно один в один и есть.


Не я, а Васубандху (потому что татахата в приведенной цитате - и есть указание на Тахагатагарбху, если помните, Васубандха был в линии передачи учения Майтреи-Асанги, а там это главная тема))))
И многие прочие )))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Нико (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И почему Вы называете религиозными фанатиками меня и Нико, а не себя, в таком случае?


Не понял.
Если я знаы какую-то точку зрения и могу ее изложить - это не делает меня фанатиком.

----------


## Фил

> Простите, Фил, но это полный вздор.
> Это классическое воззрение Восточного мистического богословия - Григория Нисского, Макс. Исповедника и прочих. Иная т.зр. в Православии и в христианстве вообще - считается ересью. Это просто уровень школьного катехизиса.


Разве Бог не вмешивается в дела людей?

----------


## Фил

> Не понял.
> Если я знаю какую-то точку зрения и могу ее изложить - это не делает меня фанатиком.


Это Ваша точка зрения или нет?
Вы только излагаете чью-то точку зрения или все таки можете объяснить ее, если она Ваша?

----------


## Нико

> Это Ваша точка зрения или нет?
> Вы только излагаете чью-то точку зрения или все таки можете объяснить ее, если она Ваша?


Канешна, Хос перевёл и всплакнул, как у нас водится. И понеслась телега в рай! :Cry:

----------

Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Канешна, Хос перевёл и всплакнул, как у нас водится. И понеслась телега в рай!


Ну слава Богу!

----------


## Нико

> Чем третий поворот Долпопы отличается от теистического воззрения?


Вот жаль, "The Debate  on Two Thuths", где как раз диспут между Цонкапой и Долпопой подробно рассматривается, в Индии остался. Я даже с этой целью туда поеду, если в сети не найду!

----------


## Shus

Из "Буддизм и гнозис" Эдварда Конзе

"В отличие от теистических религий, как Махаяна, так и Гнозис постулируют отличие неподвижной, «тихой» Божественности от активного Бога-творца, помещенного на более низкий уровень. Об этой Божественности последователи герметизма говорили, что о ней «невозможно рассказать», и ни один язык не может говорить, но лишь безмолвие может описать Его». Точно также буддисты бессчетное число раз говорили об Абсолюте, который они отождествляли с Нирваной, Буддой, Царством Дхармы и т.п. Демиург, который, в свою очередь, является вторичным божественным существом, который сам по себе является гордым, амбициозным и нечистым духом, и сотворил этот в максимальной степени не удовлетворяющий нас мир. Его буддийский эквивалент – это, до некоторой степени, индуистский бог Брахма, который в своей глупости похваляется тем, что сотворил сей космос, тогда как, фактически, он является лишь автоматическим продуктом циклов эволюции и инволюции, длящихся целые эпохи. Однако, хотя мир может вечно зарождаться, в настоящее время он, в любом случае, является вместилищем злой силы, Сатаны или Злобного Мары."

----------

Aion (23.05.2015), Legba (22.05.2015), Айвар (25.05.2015), Дубинин (23.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> в Индии остался


В голове надо носить такие вещи, тогда ничего не потеряется )))

----------


## Tong Po

> А почему буддизм именуют "нетеистической" религией? Допустим, Боженька невещественен. (Кстати, мало кто из теистов признаёт его вещественность). На "анатман" в буддизме мы плюём, разумеется. И остаётся тот же милый сердцу теизм. Глупое словоборчество. Сколько раз говорила, что атман не приводит к буддийскому результату? Максимум можно в вечный рай попасть).


А почему некоторые даршаны индуизма (санкхья, например) называют нетеистическими? Да и джайнизм - нетеистичен. Расширяли бькругозор что ли, коль пытаетесь апеллировать к не-теизму и индуизму...

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Vladiimir (22.05.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

Пусть лучше будет в буддизме какой-нибудь атман!  :Smilie: 
Ну, не радикальный, конечно, а так, серединка-на-половинку...
Пусть будет все, а не спор без видимого конца.

----------

Нико (23.05.2015), Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А почему некоторые даршаны индуизма (санкхья, например) называют нетеистическими? Да и джайнизм - нетеистичен. Расширяли бькругозор что ли, коль пытаетесь апеллировать к не-теизму и индуизму...


В санкхье нет объединяющего Бога-Ишвары, только индивидуальные Пуруши, поэтому нетеистичная.
Но санкхья не выдерживает никакой критики.

----------


## Фил

> Пусть лучше будет в буддизме какой-нибудь атман! 
> Ну, не радикальный, конечно, а так, серединка-на-половинку...
> Пусть будет все, а не спор без видимого конца.


Такие плюгавенькие есть - "Я", относительная истина.
Но мало же!

----------

Нико (23.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Четыре. Воззрение Лонгченпы и жентонга значительно менее распространены в мире, чем Нагарджуны и Чандракирти, Цонкапы и Далай-ламы. Я не о том, что они не верны, я о том, что они требуют толкования. И возводить их в абсолют я бы не стала. 
> 
> Пять. Относительную истину ты так и не понял.)


А вот тут Вы опять глобально заблуждаетесь - школа гелуг далеко не самая распространённая. Последователей школьдальневосточного буддизма, например, куда как больше. Да и тхеравадинов гораздо больше.

----------


## Tong Po

> В санкхье нет объединяющего Бога-Ишвары, только индивидуальные Пуруши, поэтому нетеистичная.
> Но санкхья не выдерживает никакой критики.


И? Я сильно сомневаюсь, что кто-либо из форумчан способен корректно критиковать санкхью. К тому же речь не о б этом - речь всего лишь о том, что буддизм далеко не единственная нетеистичная религия как, видимо считала Нико.

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Legba (22.05.2015), Сергей Хос (22.05.2015), Фил (22.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я не менее тёмный человек. Про атман 2 тыщ лет тому назад умные дядьки уже знали. Если с тех пор атман "изменился" чудесным образом, нас бы об этом оповестили, да? И почему-то лично мне хочется больше доверять суровым стражникам Наланды, которые постоянно дискутировали со всяко-разными индуистами и обращали их в буддийскую веру, потому что те элементарно проигрывали, чем гурам неизвестного вероисповедания. Если что, я за Наланду! (Гуру Ринпоче тоже был одним из тех, кто там учился.))))))


Дык, оповестили, Нико, оповестили. Только некоторые не услышали и до сих пор борятся с давно несуществующим брахманизмом, почему-тотпринимая его за некий "индуизм", которого, по сути, тоже нет как единого целого.

----------

Legba (22.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> И? Я сильно сомневаюсь, что кто-либо из форумчан способен корректно критиковать санкхью. К тому же речь не о б этом - речь всего лишь о том, что буддизм далеко не единственная нетеистичная религия как, видимо считала Нико.


Не единственная, конечно, но об этом никто и не говорил.
Локаята ещё.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну, она наверняка не *какой-то* Атман. Это можно сказать со 100% уверенностью - 
> индусы перебрали все возможные комбинации свойств, благо времени и ресурсов было достаточно.
> Но, если все сводится к "Eternal, unchanging and unitary" - я уж и не знаю.


Ну, ежели брать какие-нибудь веданты (а их много), то атман там - Сад-Чит-Ананда. У всех, практически. В парадвайте (Трике) , в общем, то же. Так что в Санатана Дхарме хпрактеристики атмана - Бытиё-Сознание-Блаженство. А вот что это конкретно значит и как существует (не существует, существует и не существует одновременно и т.п.) - это уже нюансы каждой сиддханты...

----------

Legba (22.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> в Санатана Дхарме хпрактеристики атмана - Бытиё-Сознание-Блаженство


В будд. тантре, кстати, параметр "блаженство" (махасукха) тоже добавляется ))
А уж от бытия и сознания и вовсе никуда не деться )))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> В будд. тантре, кстати, параметр "блаженство" (махасукха) тоже добавляется ))
> А уж от бытия и сознания и вовсе никуда не деться )))



Вот с бытиём как раз гелугпа и не согласны.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот с бытиём как раз гелугпа и не согласны.


Нужно им просто вежливо объяснить, что подлинное бытие за пределами бытия и небытия.
Потому что если тупо отрицать бытие, получится банальный нигилизм, а на это они сами не согласны ))))

----------

Aion (22.05.2015), Tong Po (22.05.2015), Vladiimir (23.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вот и поговорили )))
В завершение, в порядке общего примирения, небольшая цитата из Лонгченпы. Думаю,  @*Фил*у это особенно понравится, прям его словами сказано )))

Если проанализировать область явленных объектов и воспринимающее их сознание, обнаружишь, что они взаимно не обусловлены  и не связаны . Если проанализировать субъект и объект , окажется, что оба они подобны пространству. Поэтому не только нет «связанного объекта»  и «связывающего» , но и самой связи тоже нет. И не только нет связи, но также [категории] «общее»  и «частное» , [p.m.92] будучи приписаны умом, не существует на основе своих собственных характеристик; сколько не обозначай [нечто] как «общее» или «частное», в результате такого прписывания ничего не улучшишь и не ухудшишь, поскольку все пребывает в полной равностности.
Этот анализ показывает, что словесные выражения на самом деле не связаны со своими значениями, и нечего ухватить как двойственность постигающего и постигаемого. Все, постигаемое неведением, обманчиво. Например, в детстве не существует теорий и определений, но позже накапливается опыт утверждения (суждения???); это и есть омрачение, возникающее в результате ложного теоретизирования.
В _Полном удостоверении достоверного познания_ сказано:

Существа становятся одиноки 
И не видят, как повреждается совершенство.
Увы! Эта доктринальная нетерпимость 
Зловредна, поскольку приносит раздоры (разделяет)

----------

Aion (23.05.2015), Tong Po (23.05.2015), Владимир Николаевич (23.05.2015), Фил (23.05.2015)

----------


## Айвар

Этот анализ показывает, если, конечно, он проделан самостоятельно, что как и утверждает махаяна, что помимо омраченности, которая возникает из жажды чувственного восприятия, следует быть знакомым и с омраченностью мнениями, которая возникает из отождествления с понятиями. При том, второе, более важно, если вас интересуют вопросы понимания, а точнее непонимания, между людьми. И это не есть какое новое мнение и идея, просто для того, чтобы этот анализ случился, нужна чтобы случилась некая чистота восприятия, простота, ясность, поэтому этот анализ многим известен как созерцание. А так как переход от одного к другому происходит в одном теле, то можно называть его телом буддовости.

----------


## Морис

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpVDTeWTfmc

----------


## Дубинин

> ..Если проанализировать область явленных объектов и воспринимающее их сознание, обнаружишь, что они взаимно не обусловлены  и не связаны . Если проанализировать субъект и объект , окажется, что оба они подобны пространству. Поэтому не только нет «связанного объекта»  и «связывающего» , но и самой связи тоже нет. И не только нет связи, но также [категории] «общее»  и «частное» , [p.m.92] будучи приписаны умом, не существует на основе своих собственных характеристик; сколько не обозначай [нечто] как «общее» или «частное», в результате такого прписывания ничего не улучшишь и не ухудшишь, поскольку все пребывает в полной равностности.
> Этот анализ показывает, что словесные выражения на самом деле не связаны со своими значениями, и нечего ухватить как двойственность постигающего и постигаемого. Все, постигаемое неведением, обманчиво. Например, в детстве не существует теорий и определений, но позже накапливается опыт утверждения (суждения???); это и есть омрачение, возникающее в результате ложного теоретизирования.
> В _Полном удостоверении достоверного познания_ сказано:
> 
> Существа становятся одиноки 
> И не видят, как повреждается совершенство.
> Увы! Эта доктринальная нетерпимость 
> Зловредна, поскольку приносит раздоры (разделяет)[/COLOR]


Всё так, всё правильно, просто упоительная песнь умению любой кошки взрослой- не реагировать на то- что не можешь поймать или иначе её не трогающее. Да самое большое приписывание и преувеличение состоит в приписывании важности- святости- правильности- процессу невовлечения,  доведённого до абсурда и гибели индивида (если иные разведённые-святостью процесса- его не поддерживают). А то, что индивид (полностью, а не излишне) забил на выживание, и иные хлопоты- преподносится почему-то как блаженная цель- нирвана..

----------

Нико (23.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> И? Я сильно сомневаюсь, что кто-либо из форумчан способен корректно критиковать санкхью. К тому же речь не о б этом - речь всего лишь о том, что буддизм далеко не единственная нетеистичная религия как, видимо считала Нико.


ྻНико, видимо, считала, что, помимо буддизма, другой нетеистической религией явлется джайнизм, и одно из небольших ответвлений санкхьи. 

А вот с четырьмя принципами, отличающими буддиста от небуддиста, интересно получается. Ведь принцип "все явления пусты и бессамостны" не признаёт только одна из 18 подшкол вайбхашики, Ватсипутрия, которая верит в "невыразимую душу".  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> В голове надо носить такие вещи, тогда ничего не потеряется )))


Если бы ты принял мой подарок (а я ведь тебе её хотела подарить, помнишь), может, этого спора и не состоялось бы. А ещё лучше б её перевести, чтобы расставить все точки над Ё.)

----------

Сергей Хос (23.05.2015), Фил (23.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> ......только одна из 18 подшкол вайбхашики, Ватсипутрия, которая верит в "невыразимую душу".


Клевещете на самую массовую и влиятельную школу средневекового индийского буддизма.  :Smilie: 
В их учении "пудгала" - это всего лишь асамскрита-дхарма. Никаких "невыразимых душ" и "квазиперсон" там нет.
А вот к локкотаравадинам-махасангхикам (пригревшим будущую махаяну) следовало бы присмотреться...

----------

Tong Po (23.05.2015), Владимир Николаевич (23.05.2015), Дубинин (23.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Клевещете на самую массовую и влиятельную школу средневекового индийского буддизма. 
> В их учении "пудгала" - это всего лишь асамскрита-дхарма. Никаких "невыразимых душ" и "квазиперсон" там нет.
> А вот к локкотаравадинам-махасангхикам (пригревшим будущую махаяну) следовало бы присмотреться...


Клевета -- это недобродетель речи).
Возможно, Вы просто подробно не рассматривали Ватсипутрию). (это всего одна же из 18-ти!)

----------


## Tong Po

> Клевета -- это недобродетель речи).
> Возможно, Вы просто подробно не рассматривали Ватсипутрию). (это всего одна же из 18-ти!)


Нико, а не поделитесь ли Вы источниками, откуда Вы взяли, что в Ватсипутрии признавали некую "невыразимую душу"?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, а не поделитесь ли Вы источниками, откуда Вы взяли, что в Ватсипутрии признавали некую "невыразимую душу"?


Я оговорилась. Не "душу", а "невыразимое я". Об этом ЕС Далай-лама постоянно упоминает.

----------

Tong Po (23.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если бы ты принял мой подарок (а я ведь тебе её хотела подарить, помнишь), может, этого спора и не состоялось бы. А ещё лучше б её перевести, чтобы расставить все точки над Ё.)


Я предпочитаю иметь библиотеку в электронном виде )))

Omnia mea mecum porto

----------


## Нико

> Я предпочитаю иметь библиотеку в электронном виде )))
> 
> Omnia mea mecum porto


А эту книгу в сети можешь найти? Была бы признательна!

----------


## Нико

Я обычно не читаю блоги людей, да и у меня их случайно создалось 3, и теперь не знаю, как их удалить. Но вот сегодня заглянула в блог Фила, и была просто поражена. Зачем он всё это в эту тему не постил? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (23.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А эту книгу в сети можешь найти? Была бы признательна!


Поищу. Кстати, точное название - The Two Truths Debate, это важно при поиске.
Есть тезисная статья того же автора, где-то лежит у меня в компе.

И там ведь вроде довольно частная проблема обсуждается - спор Горампы с Цонкапой.

----------

Aion (23.05.2015), Нико (23.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Я оговорилась. Не "душу", а "невыразимое я". Об этом ЕС Далай-лама постоянно упоминает.


У нас как всегда разные источники.
В данном случае у меня ихняя абхидхарма, а у Вас - Далай-лама. Тут конечно не поспоришь.

----------

Tong Po (23.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> У нас как всегда разные источники.
> В данном случае у меня ихняя абхидхарма, а у Вас - Далай-лама. Тут конечно не поспоришь.


Ну приведите ссылку на воззрение Ватсипутрии из абхидхармы. Мне самой интересно, почему Его Святейшество так говорит много лет.

----------


## Shus

> Ну приведите ссылку на воззрение Ватсипутрии из абхидхармы. Мне самой интересно, почему Его Святейшество так говорит много лет.


Не буду, лень в книжке рыться. Если действительно интересно - сами найдете без проблем.

----------


## Нико

> Не буду, лень в книжке рыться. Если действительно интересно - сами найдете без проблем.


А мне тоже лень.  :Big Grin:  ЕСДЛ просто так бы это не сказал.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не буду, лень в книжке рыться. Если действительно интересно - сами найдете без проблем.





> А мне тоже лень.  ЕСДЛ просто так бы это не сказал.)


С современным интернетом что-либо найти не составляет никакой проблемы )))
Как говорил доктор Хаус, "Зачем универ, когда есть вай-фай?"

Здесь, однако, существует одна сложность, поскольку в Ватсипутрии, подшколе Вайбхашики, утверждается существование некоего невыразимого «я», а посему нет единого мнения о том, являются ли последователи этой школы по своим взглядам буддистами.
ДЛЛ
ГАРВАРДСКИЕ ЛЕКЦИИ

ватсипутрии признают субстанциональное «я», о котором нельзя сказать ни что оно тождественно с совокупностями, ни что отлично от них.
Ламрим ченмо, т.5.стр. 173

----------

Нико (23.05.2015), Фил (23.05.2015)

----------


## sergey

Вот тут ещё есть про ватсипутриев: http://www.krugosvet.ru/enc/kultura_...SIPUTRIYA.html

----------

Дубинин (23.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вообще, эта дискуссия, лишний раз подтверждает для меня мысль о том, что в буддизме нет философии (в том смысле, как философия понимается в Европейской традиции). То, что мы принимаем за философию, это на самом деле дидактика, дискурс, имеющий целью не объяснить истину, а определенным образом настроить сознание ученика, обеспечить ему возможность продвижения к познанию невыразимого. Истина же с этой точки зрения не есть соответствие формулировок некоей изначально данной "объективности", но согласие разума с самим собой, его успокоенность в себе (в собственном истинно-сущем Маха-атмане)))))

Этим и объясняется двойственность формулировок, когда порой один и тот же автор (в качестве примера я приводил Ср. ламрим Цонкапы, что особенно выразительно) в одном месте отрицает истинную сущность (= истинносущее), а в другом - утверждает.
Это связано, на мой взгляд, со спецификой самого ума как объекта: он не объективируется, поскольку не подлежит внешнему наблюдению, на него невозможно указать как на "это", и в этом смысле он не существует, а потому с этой позиции к нему действительно применим весь набор отрицательных характеристик: "обозначенное ярлыком", "безсущностное" и так далее.
Но в предельном опыте интроспекции, при полном осознанном погружении, снимается субъект-объектная дихотомия, и ум раскрывается как истинно-сущее в своем онтологически-бытийном статусе.
С позиции такого предельного опыта в Кунжед гьялпо и в других текстах дзогчена и махамудры о нем и говорится как о Высшей Самости, Царе всетворящем, уме-бодхичитте, творческом потенциале, который сам не виден, но создает все видимости сансары и нирваны. Это - учение школы непостепенного пути "за пределами причин и следствий".
Другие же школы, обращаясь прежде всего к рассудку, предпочитают до поры не говорить об этом опыте и представляют дело так, будто никакого истинно-сущего нет вовсе и ни в каком смысле. И с позиции рассудка это совершенно справедливо.
Но не с позиции предела "мистического опыта" (извините за некошерное выражение)))
Так что дело не в истине, а в целях дискурса.

----------

Aion (23.05.2015), Legba (25.05.2015), Tong Po (24.05.2015), Дубинин (23.05.2015), Кузьмич (24.05.2015), Серёжка (26.08.2016), Чагна Дордже (23.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> в качестве примера я приводил Ср. ламрим Цонкапы, что особенно выразительно) в одном месте отрицает истинную сущность (= истинносущее), а в другом - утверждает.


Это где же?

----------


## Aion

> Так что дело не в истине, а в целях дискурса.


Да, конечно.



> Дело здесь, собственно говоря, заключается в том, что существует разница между интерпретацией данных чувственного восприятия и чистым, нерефлексируемым исполнением. Причем понятно, что здесь имеет смысл говорить уже не о данных чувственного восприятия, а о формообразующих факторах, неизбежным и неотвратимым образом определяющих само существование человека. Наблюдая, мы распознаем явление, находим ему место в системе наших представлений, так или иначе анализируем, запоминаем и наконец вписываем это явление в нашу общую картину мира. Попытаемся, однако, представить себе культурную традицию, в которой процесс приращения информации как таковой совершенно отсутствует. Восприятие здесь — посредник между образом и действием. Даже более того, оно неотделимо от образа, и соответственно действие является как бы продолжением образа. Выражение рождает ответное выражение, в то время как в нашей культуре один знак рождает его интерпретацию, т. е. фактически перекодировку. Взаимная функциональная связанность образа и субъекта, его фиксирующего, порождает их взаимную обратимость. Все вещи оказываются взаимообратимыми, а восприятие как таковое отсутствует, уступая место спонтанному отклику, выражающему всеобщую выраженность вещей. По существу, отклик вторичен, однако взаимообратимость вещей стирает различия между первичным и вторичным. Повторение превращается в уникальный акт творения. Взаимная обратимость вещей нарушает границы между ними, и все оказывается сцепленным в единый “Великий Ком”. О знании человека, погруженного в такую культурную традицию, В. С. Семенцов пишет: “...это знание, будучи по своей природе неописуемым, не излагается, а предписывается. В современных терминах можно было бы сказать, что подобное знание задастся не в виде описания, а при помощи алгоритма. Оно требует не понимания (не только одноразового понимания), а реализации; оно должно быть определенным образом сделано”.
> 
> 
> В. Б. Коробов. Опыт функционального описания буддийской дхьяны

----------

Shus (23.05.2015), Tong Po (24.05.2015), Сергей Хос (23.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это где же?


Слушай, ты вообще с собеседником общаешься или сама с собой? 3 раза я ссылался на эту цитату в данной ветке, а ты не заметила?
Ну вот тебе в четвертый раз:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post706067

----------

Tong Po (24.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Слушай, ты вообще с собеседником общаешься или сама с собой? 3 раза я ссылался на эту цитату в данной ветке, а ты не заметила?
> Ну вот тебе в четвертый раз:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post706067


А меня не интересует перевод Кугявичуса. Меня интересует мой собственный перевод, в котором ты изволил запутаться. И вообще, не надо в таком тоне со мной, ага?

----------


## Нико

> Ты с английского делала, а Алюс работал с оригинальным текстом с учетом трех имеющихся переводов (кроме Хопкинса и Турмана есть еще по меньшей мере один). Кроме того, это место - из Прасаннапады, его проверяли по санскриту. И ключевая терминология оригинала приведена. Так что не сомневайся, в адекватности перевода сомневаться не приходится (я тоже смотрел это место по оригиналу).
> Гораздо продуктивнее подумать, что это значит, чем отрицать очевидное. )))
> 
> Не, ну правда обидна такая невнимательность, не?
> Ищешь аргументы, а оказывается, собеседник прото пропускает все мимо ушей, отвечая одно: нетинеможетбыть )))


Я, кстати, тоже сверяла с тибетским, и, более, того, слушала комменты на этот текст от геше-лхарамб. А вот ты в редактуре в какой-то момент свалил от дела, потому что запутался в терминах. Может, Цонкапа тебе не близок, но не надо теперь его тут цитировать.

----------


## Нико

> Вот, кстати, твой изначальный (без редактуры) перевод этого же места:
> 
> Более того, в «Толковании ‘Приложения к «Коренному трактату о срединности» (Нагарджуны)’» Чандракитри доказывает, опираясь на цитаты из первоисточника, что, если бы природа не существовала, то лишения, преперпеваемые бодхисаттвами ради её постижения, были бы бессмысленны: 
> 
> «Вопрос: Кроме того, какова их природа [т.е. какова природа, постигаемая бодхисаттвами]? 
> Ответ: Это *нечто* несозданное и не зависимое от иного, это природа, постигаемая сознанием, свободного от омрачений неведения. 
> Вопрос: Существует ли она? 
> Ответ: Кто возьмётся утверждать, что она не существует? Если бы её не было, к чему тогда бодхисаттвам осваивать пути Парамит? Ибо именно для  постижения этого ноумена [абсолютной истины] бодхисаттвы идут на бесчисленные лишения». 
> В качестве источника он приводит цитату из «Сутры [облака драгоценностей]» :
> ...


Ты завалил книгу, а теперь отмазываешься. Нехорошо это как-то.

----------


## Дубинин

> Послушай, а зачем ты вместо содержательной беседы постоянно "переходишь на личности":
> 
> Это что за такой полемический прием? ))

----------

Legba (25.05.2015), Паня (23.05.2015), Сергей Хос (23.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Послушай, а зачем ты вместо содержательной беседы постоянно "переходишь на личности":
> 
> Это что за такой полемический прием? ))


Это не полемический приём, а обида за заваленный проект. Потому что некто Хос запутался и не стал доводить его до конца. А потом меня Кугявичусом тыкать надо? Господа, имейте совесть!

----------

Сергей Хос (23.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Обидки лучше лично высказывать )) И я с удовольствием тебя выслушаю.
> А тут хотелось бы обсуждать смыслы.
> И кстати, если я что-то понимаю не так как ты, это еще не значит, что я не понимаю ))
> От того проект и завалился


А может проект завалился от того, что ты неверно понял мысль Цонкапы? Там атманы и рядом не лежали ж). Ладно, не бойся, это дружеский укол в мягкое место)))).

----------


## Нико

> Хочешь все же об этом поговорить?
> ОК
> Согласись, что если ты rang gi ngo bo (не знаю уж, что там было у Хопкинса, по которому ты переводила) переводишь как "нечто", так это не перевод, и непонятно, почему я должен был это разгребать.
> Вот это "нечто" и есть твое "понимание".


Там было не "нечто", ты забыл просто))).

----------


## Нико

> Извини, я взял текст из твоего исходного файла, который хранится в моем компе.
> Там стоит именно слово "нечто".


Всё, я заканчиваю, ибо это будет подобно перепалке супругов).

----------

Фил (23.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Всё, я заканчиваю, ибо это будет подобно перепалке супругов).


Причем Сергей Хос отвечает, а потом благоразумно все свои ответные реплики удаляет  :Smilie:  если бы в жизни так можно было!

----------

Нико (24.05.2015), Сергей Хос (23.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Подозрительны нам очень, послабленья текстовые, 
Заклеймён Атман- был прежде относительностью- строго!
Не дадим шатать устои- неким умникам с Европы,
Отстоим свою родную- Пустоту без добавлений!

----------

Нико (23.05.2015), Сергей Хос (23.05.2015), Фил (23.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Будда наш, иже в дхармакае еси...!
ОМинь

----------

Aion (24.05.2015), Legba (25.05.2015), Tong Po (24.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вообще, эта дискуссия, лишний раз подтверждает для меня мысль о том, что в буддизме нет философии (в том смысле, как философия понимается в Европейской традиции). То, что мы принимаем за философию, это на самом деле дидактика, дискурс, имеющий целью не объяснить истину, а определенным образом настроить сознание ученика, обеспечить ему возможность продвижения к познанию невыразимого. Истина же с этой точки зрения не есть соответствие формулировок некоей изначально данной "объективности", но согласие разума с самим собой, его успокоенность в себе (в собственном истинно-сущем Маха-атмане)))))


На всякий случай. Это Вы говорите о рок-звездах от философии: Кант, Гегель, Платон, Аристотель, Паскаль, Декарт. Но западная философия рок-звездами не исчерпывается. Серьёзные люди тоже есть  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (24.05.2015)

----------


## Aion

> На всякий случай. Это Вы говорите о рок-звездах от философии: Кант, Гегель, Платон, Аристотель, Паскаль, Декарт. Но западная философия рок-звездами не исчерпывается. Серьёзные люди тоже есть


На всякий случай. Речь идёт о западной философии как таковой. Серьёзные люди вне философской традиции могут, конечно же, заниматься серьёзными вещами, но к философии это отношения не имеет.  :Cool:

----------


## Нико

> На всякий случай. Речь идёт о западной философии как таковой. Серьёзные люди вне философской традиции могут, конечно же, заниматься серьёзными вещами, но к философии это отношения не имеет.


А, на всяк. случай, речь вообще не о западной философии. Просто Хос сказал, что наша разлюляй-малина к философии отношения не имеет. А ведь имеет как раз. Алюс предпочёл перевести одно словечко из Среднего ламрима как "атман", например, хотя мне неоднократно разъясняли, что это никакой не атман. Но Хос этого не понял. Потому что не хотел).

----------


## Tong Po

> А, на всяк. случай, речь вообще не о западной философии. Просто Хос сказал, что наша разлюляй-малина к философии отношения не имеет. А ведь имеет как раз. Алюс предпочёл перевести одно словечко из Среднего ламрима как "атман", например, хотя мне неоднократно разъясняли, что это никакой не атман. Но Хос этого не понял. Потому что не хотел).


Нико, Хос смотрит на смысл ЯВНО указанный в тексте. А Вы..., простите, но Вы никуда не смотрите, кроме как на точное буквальное соответствие чего-либо словам ЕСДЛ, причём безо всякого учёта контекста. Он Вам, как я понимаю, неважен.

----------

Aion (24.05.2015), Сергей Хос (24.05.2015), Серёжка (26.08.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, Хос смотрит на смысл ЯВНО указанный в тексте. А Вы..., простите, но Вы никуда не смотрите, кроме как на точное буквальное соответствие чего-либо словам ЕСДЛ, причём безо всякого учёта контекста. Он Вам, как я понимаю, неважен.


Tong Po, я смотрела на Цонкапу, а не на ЕСДЛ. Так понимаю, что не сегодня-завтра тут начнётся "охота на ведьм". Хос сам знает, в чём у нас произошёл "затык", но "ловко" выкрутился. Вы здесь совсем не при чём. Если так будет продолжаться, оставайтесь тут без меня. С Хосом и псевдофилософией.

----------


## Tong Po

> Tong Po, я смотрела на Цонкапу, а не на ЕСДЛ. Так понимаю, что не сегодня-завтра тут начнётся "охота на ведьм". Хос сам знает, в чём у нас произошёл "затык", но "ловко" выкрутился. Вы здесь совсем не при чём. Если так будет продолжаться, оставайтесь тут без меня. С Хосом и псевдофилософией.


Дык и Хос процитировал Цонкапу. Вы отрицаете очевидное. И, по-моему. "охоту на ведьм" ведут некоторые фанаты гелуг как раз. Впрочем, это к теме не относится. Может попробовать беседовать по теме, а?

----------

Aion (24.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> На всякий случай. Речь идёт о западной философии как таковой. Серьёзные люди вне философской традиции могут, конечно же, заниматься серьёзными вещами, но к философии это отношения не имеет.


Вот некоторые и считают, что Ницше, Сартр, Камю к философии отношения не имеют. Лакан, опять таки  :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

))) Если у Вас, не дай Бу, появится свое мнение, то постарайтесь от него поскорее избавиться на страницах форума.

----------

Нико (24.05.2015), Фил (24.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> хотя мне неоднократно разъясняли


Тебе неоднократно разъясняли, что rang gi ngo bo следует переводить как "нечто"? Чот я сомневаюсь ))
Вот тебе контексты по словарю твоего любимого Гопкинса:
==========================
rang gi ngo bo 'dzin pa chos kyi mtshan nyid ; [eng] the definition of phenomenon is that *which holds its own entity*
[bod] de'i *rang gi ngo bo* ni chos rnam kyi chos nyid ces bya ba gang yin pa de nyid yin no ; [eng]
That which is *the own-entity of those*, called the reality of phenomena is that [nature].

*rang gi ngo bo*
[translation-san] {N} svarūpa
[translation-eng] {Hopkins} *intrinsic entity; own entity*

*rang gi ngo b*o nyid kyis grub pa
[translation-san] {N} svarūpa-siddhi
[translation-eng] {Hopkins} establishment *by way of its own entity*{N}
==========================
У Цонкапы использовано именно это слово.
Переведено:
– Несозданная и независимая *собственная сущность* (svarupa, rang gi ngo bo), постигаемая сознанием, свободным от «катаракты» неведения.

Что не так? зачем ты споришь с очевидным?


(Я понимаю, что женщина органически не в состоянии признавать своих ошибок. Но тогда ей следует не участвовать в дебатах и не заниматься "философией", а просто радовать глаз окружающих ЖС))))

----------

Tong Po (24.05.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Вот некоторые и считают, что Ницше, Сартр, Камю к философии отношения не имеют. Лакан, опять таки


Пари чём тут персоналии, когда речь идёт о традиционном для западной философии дискурсе?

----------

Сергей Хос (24.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Тебе неоднократно разъясняли, что rang gi ngo bo следует переводить как "нечто"? Чот я сомневаюсь ))
> Вот тебе контексты по словарю твоего любимого Гопкинса:
> ==========================
> rang gi ngo bo 'dzin pa chos kyi mtshan nyid ; [eng] the definition of phenomenon is that *which holds its own entity*
> [bod] de'i *rang gi ngo bo* ni chos rnam kyi chos nyid ces bya ba gang yin pa de nyid yin no ; [eng]
> That which is *the own-entity of those*, called the reality of phenomena is that [nature].
> 
> *rang gi ngo bo*
> [translation-san] {N} svarūpa
> ...


Ты помнишь, как много мы с тобой обсуждали это rang gi ngo bo? Жаль, уже не восстановишь эти обсуждения.... Или даже попробую восстановить. Да, это "вещность" вещи, но не в плане её самобытия, а в плане наличия её собственных признаков, отличающих её от другой вещи. Мне тибетцы комментировали употребление этого термина в Среднем ламриме. Кажется, мы с тобой в итоге даже приходили в тому, что это можно назвать "самоидентичностью". Я до сих пор именно так и считаю. 

Что касается "неспособности женщины признавать своих ошибок и участвовать в дебатах", то у меня ноу коммент тут. Не пиши мне об этом больше, плиз.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> rang gi ngo bo это "вещность" вещи, но не в плане её самобытия, а *в плане наличия её собственных признаков, отличающих её от другой* вещи.


Еще раз прочитай, что написано у Цонкапы:
– *Несозданная и независимая* собственная сущность (svarupa, rang gi ngo bo), *постигаемая сознанием, свободным от* «катаракты» *неведения*.

Или, если угодно, в твоем собственном переводе:
Это нечто *несозданное и не зависимое от иного*, это природа, *постигаемая сознанием, свободного от омрачений* неведения.

То есть ты хочешь мне сказать, что *природа вещи в плане наличия её собственных признаков, отличающих её от другой вещи и постигаемая сознанием, свободным от неведния* - это и есть ее *несозданная и независимая* от иного природа (сварупа)?

Еще раз: *собственные признаки* постигаются сознанием, свободным от неведения, и это есть *несозданная и независимая от иного природа* - вот что ты сказала.
Ну ты даешь!!! )))

Слушай, ну зачем ты споришь с очевидным? стыдно, право.

----------

Aion (24.05.2015), Tong Po (24.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Еще раз прочитай, что написано у Цонкапы:
> – *Несозданная и независимая* собственная сущность (svarupa, rang gi ngo bo), *постигаемая сознанием, свободным от* «катаракты» *неведения*.
> 
> Или, если угодно, в твоем собственном переводе:
> Это нечто *несозданное и не зависимое от иного*, это природа, *постигаемая сознанием, свободного от омрачений* неведения.
> 
> То есть ты хочешь мне сказать, что *природа вещи в плане наличия её собственных признаков, отличающих её от другой вещи и постигаемая сознанием, свободным от неведния* - это и есть ее *несозданная и независимая* от иного природа (сварупа)?
> 
> Еще раз: *собственные признаки* постигаются сознанием, свободным от неведения, и это есть *несозданная и независимая от иного природа* - вот что ты сказала.
> ...


Ну что ты мне всё про "очевидное" твердишь? И про "стыдно"? Успокойся уже на прекрасном переводе Кугявичуса, я не собираюсь с тобой спорить, право. ) И в Цонкапу атман решили впихнуть))).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну что ты мне всё про "очевидное" твердишь? И про "стыдно"? Успокойся уже на прекрасном переводе Кугявичуса, я не собираюсь с тобой спорить, право. ) И в Цонкапу атман решили впихнуть))).


А в твоем прекрасном переводе разве что-то другое?
У тебя ведь тоже написано: сварупа - это "несозданное и не зависимое от иного" и "постигаемое сознанием, свободным от омрачений неведения".

Это Цонкапа так сказал, ничего не поделаешь, придется согласится))))

Ну зачем ты споришь с очевидным? стыдно, право )))

----------

Aion (24.05.2015), Tong Po (24.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Стыдно вместо признания ошибок и собственного недопонимания,  очевидных просто из сопоставительного анализа текста, переходить на личности.


Я не утверждаю, что полностью поняла раздел о випашьяне Среднего ламрима. Более того, геше лхарамбы в кое-каких местах чесали голову и говорили, что это, мол, самое трудное сочинение ламы Цонкапы о воззрении, гораздо труднее, чем Ламрим ченмо. 
Но с твоей интерпретацией как не могла согласиться, так и не могу до сих пор. Это не переход на личности. Я же не говорю: "стыдно", "мужчине не место" и пр. ) Может, когда-нибудь прозрею, и будет мне атман в награду))).

----------


## Фил

> Пари чём тут персоналии, когда речь идёт о традиционном для западной философии дискурсе?


А что такое традиционый для западной философии дискурс? Я правда не знаю.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но с твоей интерпретацией как не могла согласиться, так и не могу до сих пор.


Где ты видишь мою интерпретацию? Я просто привел цитату, голый текст, причем в твоем собственном переводе (который в этом месте по смыслу в целом совпадает с Кугявичуским). Там ни одного моего слова нет. Это у Цонкапы написано: "несозданное и не зависимое от иного" и "постигаемое сознанием, свободным от омрачений неведения". Кстати, это даже не Цонкапа, а Чандра )))))
Проинтерпретируй это как-то иначе.
Или вспомни, что тебе лхармапы про это говорили. Может, они говорили, что "не зависимое от иного" в прасанге означает "зависимое"? вряд ли 

Ну зачем ты споришь с очевидным? не в состоянии признать своих ошибок? )))

----------


## Нико

> Это Цонкапа так сказал, ничего не поделаешь, придется согласится))))


Давай расширим разговор. Объясни различие между сварупой и свабхавой.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Итак, еще раз (в переводе уважаемой Нико, я ни одного слова не добавил): svarupa (rang gi ngo bo) = это *нечто несозданное и не зависимое от иного, природа, постигаемая сознанием, свободного от омрачений неведения.*

Чем это по смыслу отличается от атмана? Атман - это и есть независимая от иного собственная сущность (или если угодно - природа) вещи )))

И понятно, что он постигается именно сознанием, свободнымо от неведения, как об этом уже говорилось в данной теме.
А для омраченных существ имеется только "зависимо от иного", относительное. Для них все вещи действительно пусты от самобытия, только они этого не понимают.

Будды же зрят именно "независимую собственную сущность"; в рангтонг ее считают исключительно пустотой, а в жентонг - полнотой, в этом разница.

----------

Aion (24.05.2015), Tong Po (24.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Давай расширим разговор. Объясни различие между сварупой и свабхавой.


Это очень долгий и сложный разговор. В целом, как я понял из контекстов, с которыми мне довелось сталкиваться, свабхавой обычно называют вещь именно в плане ее собственных признаком, а вот сварупой - исключительно как "несозданное и не зависимое от иного".
При этом, свабхава может употребляться и во втором смысле, но сварупа в первом - никогда. Поэтому некоторые думают, что это синонимы, но это не совсем так.
Поэтому я в переводах стараюсь всегда переводить rang bzhin как "природа", а ngo bo - как "сущность", поскольку считаю, что тиб. авторы не случайно используют разные слова.

Но на самом деле все гораздо сложнее. Есть основания полагать, что термин сварупа по смыслу генетически связан со "свалакшаной" Дхармакирти, происходи от него.
То есть чтобы понять, что такое сварупа, нужно разобраться со свалакшаной, и заодно с апохавадой по Дхармакирти (я тебе об этом говорил еще в период работы над ламримом но ты пропустила мимо ушей).

У меня лежит статья хорошая с анализом этой связи, если хочешь, я тебе кину, но не прямо сейчас.

----------


## Нико

> Это очень долгий и сложный разговор.


ྻНу вот, сразу долгий и сложный разговор начался). А до этого было всё предельно просто, одна я выставляла себя на посмешище своим неведением.

Знаешь, у меня сохранились аудиозаписи комментариев на это дело ген Кункьена, геше лхарамбы. К несчастью, сейчас срочная работа и времени маловато, но когда закончу работу, обязательно переслушаю. Там как раз про rang gi ngo bo есть).

----------

Сергей Хос (24.05.2015)

----------


## Aion

> А что такое традиционый для западной философии дискурс? Я правда не знаю.


Вся европейская философия на самом деле - ряд примечаний к Платону. 
*Альфред Норт Уайтхед*  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (24.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вся европейская философия на самом деле - ряд примечаний к Платону. 
> *Альфред Норт Уайтхед*


В том-то и дело. Хорошо, что у меня и здесь традиция "нет".

----------


## Дубинин

> Итак, еще раз (в переводе уважаемой Нико, я ни одного слова не добавил): svarupa (rang gi ngo bo) = это *нечто несозданное и не зависимое от иного, природа, постигаемая сознанием, свободного от омрачений неведения.*
> 
> Чем это по смыслу отличается от атмана? Атман - это и есть независимая от иного собственная сущность (или если угодно - природа) вещи )))
> 
> И понятно, что он постигается именно сознанием, свободнымо от неведения, как об этом уже говорилось в данной теме.
> А для омраченных существ имеется только "зависимо от иного", относительное. Для них все вещи действительно пусты от самобытия, только они этого не понимают.
> 
> Будды же зрят именно "независимую собственную сущность"; в рангтонг ее считают исключительно пустотой, а в жентонг - полнотой, в этом разница.


С т.з техники выполнения, "пустой от себя"- переживается как: с полной дурью в кайф- безмятежно- всё переживать не отвергая- не удерживая- включая самого смотрящего.. (оставаясь без цели).. И тут "полнота" Жентонга- просто излишний прибамбас? А вот как то- на что навесить объяснялки- ясных светов- или уловку- "вы и так будды"- только вам об этом не сказали..- это да имеет место))-но эту уловку практически- всё равно "пустотой от себя"потом реализовывать придётся?

----------

Нико (24.05.2015), Фил (24.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> С т.з техники выполнения, "пустой от себя"- переживается как: с полной дурью в кайф- безмятежно- всё переживать не отвергая- не удерживая- включая самого смотрящего.. (оставаясь без цели).. И тут "полнота" Жентонга- просто излишний прибамбас? А вот как то- на что навесить объяснялки- ясных светов- или уловку- "вы и так будды"- только вам об этом не сказали..- это да имеет место))-но эту уловку практически- всё равно "пустотой от себя"потом реализовывать придётся?


Моему нежно любимому (*и действительно настоящему!!!*) другу Сергею Хосу посвящается:

Дело было как-то ночью, за околицей села,
Вышла из дому Настасья в чем ее мама родила,
Налетели ветры злые, в небесах открылась дверь,
И на трех орлах спустился незнакомый кавалер.

Он весь блещет, как Жар-Птица, из ноздрей клубится пар,
То ли Атман, то ли Брахман, то ли полный аватар
Он сказал - "У нас в нирване все чутки к твоей судьбе,
Чтоб ты больше не страдала, я женюся на тебе."

Содрогнулась вся природа, звезды градом сыплют вниз,
Расступились в море воды, в небе радуги зажглись.
Восемь рук ее обьяли, третий глаз сверкал огнем,
Лишь успела крикнуть "мама", а уж в рай взята живьем.

С той поры прошло три года, стал святым колхозный пруд,
К нему ходят пилигримы, а в нем лотосы цветут.
В поле ходят Вишна с Кришной, климат мягок, воздух чист,
И с тех пор у нас в деревне каждый третий - индуист. (с)

----------

Дубинин (24.05.2015), Сергей Хос (24.05.2015), Фил (24.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

А остальные две трети деревни?- буддисты? (коммунисты, онанисты, культуристы..)?

----------


## Фил

Буддисты-онанисты.

----------

Дубинин (24.05.2015), Нико (24.05.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Хорошо, что у меня и здесь традиция "нет".


Что ж хорошего в незнании?

----------


## Фил

> Что ж хорошего в незнании?


Тем что нет ограничений.
Это же ведь все таки не знания. Это наборы конвенциональных стереотипов.
А про мейнстрим то я предполагал.

----------

Нико (24.05.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Тем что нет ограничений.


И что хорошего в бескультурье?

----------


## Aion

> Это же ведь все таки не знания. Это наборы конвенциональных стереотипов.


С чего вы это взяли? Если нет знания дискурса, откуда взяться критерию знания?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> эту уловку практически- всё равно "пустотой от себя"потом реализовывать придётся?


Рангтонг как метод философствования судя по всему разработан для аннигиляции рассудочных умопостроений. Жентонг же пригоден для объяснения высшего прозрения. Не случайно именно в разделе випашьяны даже Цонкапа "проговаривается" и посвящает пару абзацев прямому указанию на воззрение жентонг. Потому что если говорить о высшем видении будд исключительно в терминах рантонга, получится голимый нигилизм.

Но в целом в гелуг, где Второй поворот дхармы считается "истиной окончательного смысла" он превратился в нечто самодостаточное. Ну а поскольку по чисто политическим причинам эта школа стала основной, вот теперь и кажется, будто именно она выражает окончательное воззрение буддизма.
Искажение смысловой перспективы, только и всего.

----------

Aion (24.05.2015), Legba (25.05.2015), Tong Po (25.05.2015), Дубинин (24.05.2015), Фил (24.05.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не даст ))
> Я давно уже пытаюсь поговорить на уровне определений, а мне все зубы заговаривают: у тебя мол по "двум истинам" двойка и всякое такое )))


Сегодня как раз встретил аллюзорный этому анек.

-- Доктор, я так несчастен!
-- А что случилось?
-- Мне бабы не дают!!!
И безутешный пациент заходится в рыдании.
Растерянный врач -- медсестре:
-- Милочка, дайте ему воды?
Медсестра:
-- Не дам.

----------

Legba (25.05.2015), Нико (24.05.2015), Сергей Хос (25.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Рангтонг как метод философствования судя по всему разработан для аннигиляции рассудочных умопостроений. Жентонг же пригоден для объяснения высшего прозрения. Не случайно именно в разделе випашьяны даже Цонкапа "проговаривается" и посвящает пару абзацев прямому указанию на воззрение жентонг. Потому что если говорить о высшем видении будд исключительно в терминах рантонга, получится голимый нигилизм.
> 
> Но в целом в гелуг, где Второй поворот дхармы считается "истиной окончательного смысла" он превратился в нечто самодостаточное. Ну а поскольку по чисто политическим причинам эта школа стала основной, вот теперь и кажется, будто именно она выражает окончательное воззрение буддизма.
> Искажение смысловой перспективы, только и всего.


Не получится из рангтонга нигилизм.
 Что ж Вам его запихнуть куда то надо обязательно?

----------

Нико (24.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Рантонг разработан для аннигиляции ошибочных умопостроений, а не для того чтобы кого то позлить. То что до сих пор так и нет умопостроений устоявших против рантонга - это не проблема рантонга. Рантонг не хочет никого победить, как митьки  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Рантонг разработан для аннигиляции ошибочных умопостроений, а не для того чтобы кого то позлить. То что до сих пор так и нет умопостроений устоявших против рантонга - это не проблема рантонга. Рантонг не хочет никого победить, как митьки


Рангтонг --единственно верное воззрение, приводящее к просветлению. Если это кого-то вдруг злит, мы не виноваты. Иначе останутся никому не нужные рогообразные предметы).

----------

Алексей А (24.05.2015), Фил (24.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Рангтонг --единственно верное воззрение, приводящее к просветлению. Если это кого-то вдруг злит, мы не виноваты. Иначе останутся никому не нужные рогообразные предметы).


Да может и не единственное. Может ещё чего есть. Но никто же не говорит!

----------


## Нико

> Да может и не единственное. Может ещё чего есть. Но никто же не говорит!


Есть ещё дзогчен, да! Но для дзогчена почему-то уже заранее надо иметь воззрение).

----------

Дубинин (24.05.2015), Фил (24.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (24.05.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Есть ещё Махамудра.

----------


## Нико

> Есть ещё Махамудра.


Для неё тоже необходимо воззрение.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.05.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Для неё тоже необходимо воззрение.


Необходимо, но необязательно - Рангтонг.

Я думаю всем известно, что  Гьелва Кармапа  придерживался взляда Жентонг, в Мадхьямаке.

----------

Tong Po (25.05.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Рангтонг --единственно верное воззрение, приводящее к просветлению. Если это кого-то вдруг злит, мы не виноваты.


Ну почему же злит? Смешит: много шуньи из ничего.

----------

Shus (24.05.2015), Tong Po (25.05.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Взляд Жентонг не опровергает взгляд Рантонг, но дополняет, позволяя перейти от философского диспута прасанги, к реализации практического опыта.

Тоже самое можно сказать и в отношении Третьего поворота, ко Второму.

Рассуждения: "выше"  "ниже"  "единственно верное воззрение"  "это для слабоумственных"  - неуместны и ведут к проступку отказа от Дхармы.

----------

Legba (25.05.2015), Tong Po (25.05.2015), Нико (24.05.2015), Фил (24.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Необходимо, но необязательно - Рангтонг.
> 
> Я думаю всем известно, что  Гьелва Кармапа  придерживался взляда Жентонг, в Мадхьямаке.


На заметку: Гьялва Кармапа сейчас изволит проживать в гелугпинском тантрическом монастыре Гьюто и посещает почти все учения ЕС Далай-ламы.

----------

Фил (24.05.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

ЕС Далай-лама, во время своего обучения, тоже получал учения и наставления от Лам других традиций.

Для Держателей линий передач, нет ничего необычного в том, чтобы временами меняться отношениями Лама-ученик.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Если ты успокоился, подобно разбитому гонгу, ты достиг Нирваны; в тебе нет раздражения.
Будда, "Дхаммапада"

----------


## Алексей А

> Еще раз прочитай, что написано у Цонкапы:
> – *Несозданная и независимая* собственная сущность (svarupa, rang gi ngo bo), *постигаемая сознанием, свободным от* «катаракты» *неведения*.
> 
> То есть ты хочешь мне сказать, что *природа вещи в плане наличия её собственных признаков, отличающих её от другой вещи и постигаемая сознанием, свободным от неведния* - это и есть ее *несозданная и независимая* от иного природа (сварупа)?


Вы неправильно поняли это высказывание Чандракирти.
Тут речь о том, существует или нет абсолютная истина, и если да, то как она существует. 
Никаких собственных признаков или какого-либо бытия с точки зрения абсолютной истины("*А также мы говорим о несотворенном и не зависящем от другого [бытии только] с точки зрения относительной истины*").
В Мадхъямака-аватаре, откуда то высказывание, все понятно объяснено.
Цитата оттуда:
"Неверно, что бытие возникает
От причин и условий.
Возникающее от причин и условий 
Бытие будет сотворенным.
"Сотворенное бытие" - 
Как такое будет возможным?
Бытие - *несотворенное*
И *не зависит от другого*." (Мадхъямака-шастра)

А в целом смысл той части текста Цонкапы о том, есть ли смысл в поиске абсолютной истины. 
Хоть никакой собственной сущности и нет, "абсолютное не является вещественным, не является и невещественным", но это абсолютное можно постичь, и потому "это бытие определяется в терминах двойственности как сущее", и ему приписываются эти характеристики на относительном уровне.

----------


## Tong Po

> Рантонг разработан для аннигиляции ошибочных умопостроений, а не для того чтобы кого то позлить. То что до сих пор так и нет умопостроений устоявших против рантонга - это не проблема рантонга. Рантонг не хочет никого победить, как митьки


Да бросьте Вы. Всё давно есть. Например "Ниришвара-картитва..." Нагарджуны не работает против ни одной из основных теистических сиддхант хинду уже лет 1000... Но школа бхагават была, конечно, им разгромлена.

----------


## Tong Po

> На заметку: Гьялва Кармапа сейчас изволит проживать в гелугпинском тантрическом монастыре Гьюто и посещает почти все учения ЕС Далай-ламы.


Не совсем так. Е.С. Гьялва Кармапа XVII Тринле Тхайе Дордже не проживает в гелугпинском тактическом монастыре, а, как и положено бхикшу школы Кагью, проживает в монастыре Кагью.

----------


## Shus

> ....То что до сих пор так и нет умопостроений устоявших против рантонга - это не проблема рантонга...





> ......Рангтонг --единственно верное воззрение, приводящее к просветлению....


 :Big Grin: 
Гордый профиль, твердый шаг, 
Со спины - дак чистый шах! 
Только сдвинь корону набок, 
Чтоб не висла на ушах!..

----------

Aion (25.05.2015), Tong Po (25.05.2015), Алик (27.05.2015), Кузьмич (25.05.2015), Нико (25.05.2015), Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Айвар

Мне кажется, что все традиции могли бы признать Будду ясным светом (мудрости), без каких либо умопостроений. Очень атмическая и одухотворенная вселенная, где есть место истине и высшему благу. )))

Если же говорить об обучении и различии между путем и обучением, то следовало бы _вспомнить_ то, как ребенок учится ходить (и то как при этом "ведет" себя его жизненная сила, куда она его толкает).

Если кого-то учить ходить на костылях, то, наверное, это обучение будет состоять в том, что ему дадут костыли (накостыляют). А когда он накостыленный начнет ходить, то наверное, со временм, станет воспринимать свое накостыляние как часть игры, часть общего миропорядка. Хотя, пожалуй, до конца жизни у него останется удивление по поводу того, а собственно говоря, зачем его костыляли?

Если вы выходите из темной комнаты и сразу же попадаете на яркий свет, то бываете ослеплены, но со временем ваши глаза привыкают и вы начинаете видеть. Разве не так следует поступать при встрече с учением Будды?

----------


## Фил

> Гордый профиль, твердый шаг, 
> Со спины - дак чистый шах! 
> Только сдвинь корону набок, 
> Чтоб не висла на ушах!..


Только гордый Буревестник 
реет смело и свободно 
над седым от пены морем!

----------

Shus (25.05.2015), Кузьмич (25.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Да бросьте Вы. Всё давно есть. Например "Ниришвара-картитва..." Нагарджуны не работает против ни одной из основных теистических сиддхант хинду уже лет 1000... Но школа бхагават была, конечно, им разгромлена.


А в двух словах можете про это рассказать?
Как это возможно

----------


## Aion

> Только гордый Буревестник 
> реет смело и свободно 
> над седым от пены морем!


...то кричит пророк рангтонга: 
- Пусть сильнее грянет шунья!...  :Smilie:

----------

Shus (25.05.2015), Дубинин (25.05.2015), Нико (25.05.2015), Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> ...то кричит пророк рангтонга: 
> - Пусть сильнее грянет шунья!...


Истинный пророк рантонга на buddhismrevival.ru уже десятую страницу в одиночку покоряет.
Здешним до него пока еще далеко, ленятся что-то... :Smilie: 

Вроде началось клеймение криптошактизма, но как-то быстро заглохло.
А к обсуждению древности сутр и тантр даже и не приступали. :Frown:

----------

Кузьмич (25.05.2015), Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не совсем так. Е.С. Гьялва Кармапа XVII Тринле Тхайе Дордже не проживает в гелугпинском тактическом монастыре, а, как и положено бхикшу школы Кагью, проживает в монастыре Кагью.


Мы говорим о разных Е.С. Гьялва Кармапах). Пора уже признать тот факт, что их двое. ))) (Нагарджун же было 4, и ничего) :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Господа, я вот одного не понимаю, но может - вы растолкуете.
Пресловутый атман нашелся в тексте Сутры. Сутры, Карл)))
Если придерживаться религиозной точки зрения, эта Сутра дарована Буддой Шакьямуни.
Даже если придерживаться научной точки зрения, сутры Махаяны в основном создавались между I в. до н. э. и VI в. н. э.
Т.е. до Ламы Цонкапы пройдет еще 2000 лет, или, при научном взгляде на вещи, около 1000 лет.
Почему при обсуждении содержания Сутры столь важно опираться на полемику Цонкапы и оппонентов?!
Или предполагается, что Благословенный так все мутно излагал, что только через 2000 лет, в Тибете, кто-то смог понять смысл?
А до этого никто просто не врубался?)) Мне кажется это довольно странной идеей.
Если мы стоим на религиозной позиции, то слова Будды ну всяко важнее, чем слова комментаторов.
Потому как, если кто забыл, Прибежище это *Будда* и *его Учение*, а не наросший позднее философский дискурс.
Логичнее объявить сутру неаутентичной или просто заныкать вопрос (как принято, например, поступать с главой Ланкаватара Сутры относительно мясоедения))

----------

Shus (25.05.2015), Tong Po (25.05.2015), Vladiimir (25.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Т.е. до Ламы Цонкапы пройдет еще 2000 лет, или, при научном взгляде на вещи, около 1000 лет.


Ну и что? Это историку важно было бы.
Мы же тут не "за историю".




> Почему при обсуждении содержания Сутры столь важно опираться на полемику Цонкапы и оппонентов?!


 А почему нет? Цонкапа есть, на него и опираемся. 
Сделал человек хорошее дело, написал Ламрим.
Почему его не использовать?

----------


## Legba

> А почему нет? Цонкапа есть, на него и опираемся. 
> Сделал человек хорошее дело, написал Ламрим.
> Почему его не использовать?


Если мы считаем Цонкапу неким пророком - то однозначно, почему нет?))
А вот если мы считаем, что все уже оформилось в монастыре Наланда, а не является тибетским креативом,
логичнее рассматривать тексты периода существования Наланды, разве нет?
Т.е. можно, конечно, рассуждать о марксизме читая только Ленина.
Но если можно почитать *непосредственно* Маркса, наверное это будет более последовательно, правда?)

----------

Aion (25.05.2015), Tong Po (25.05.2015), Кузьмич (25.05.2015), Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Согласен с Фил-ом. Сутры "обретённые" от 4 до 11 веков после смерти принца, могут рассматриваться вполне "на равных" с более поздними изысками и только по смыслу. Тем более что поздним комментаторам то-же, то Манджушри, то ещё кто- диктовал.. Условия равны.

----------

Нико (25.05.2015), Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Если мы стоим на религиозной позиции, то слова Будды ну всяко важнее, чем слова комментаторов.....



Согласен, тему "корни и крона", как-то потихоньку замылили,  хотя раз пять-шесть специально употребил определение "коренная сутра".

Хотя Нико так и сказала, что она "шастрист, а не сутрист". Это позиция ее школы, как я понимаю, см. программу подготовки Геше.

А Фил, КМК, приемлет  мадхъямику, как конечный философский продукт, поэтому доктринальные и исторические вопросы его в принципе не интересуют.
Он так и сказал, что сутры - это "не философия, а история философии" (ну типа "история разработки и создания изделия").  Хотя почему Аштасахасрика - это "история", а современная ей Муламадхъямака-карика - "философия", я так и не понял.

----------

Tong Po (25.05.2015), Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> .... Сутры "обретённые" от 4 до 11 веков после смерти принца, могут рассматриваться вполне "на равных" с более поздними изысками и только по смыслу...


А шастры могут рассматриваться на равных с сутрами?

----------


## Фил

> Если мы считаем Цонкапу неким пророком - то однозначно, почему нет?))
> А вот если мы считаем, что все уже оформилось в монастыре Наланда, а не является тибетским креативом,
> логичнее рассматривать тексты периода существования Наланды, разве нет?
> Т.е. можно, конечно, рассуждать о марксизме читая только Ленина.
> Но если можно почитать *непосредственно* Маркса, наверное это будет более последовательно, правда?)


Да почему это *непосредственно* Маркса?
Можно и Ленина почитать, и Тома Пикетти, и Ги Дебора.
Всё надо читать!
Время вперед!
Ваш подход справедлив для религиозных людей.

----------


## Legba

> Ваш подход справедлив для религиозных людей.


Так я на то и намекаю, что для религиозных людей - было бы так.))

----------

Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так я на то и намекаю, что для религиозных людей - было бы так.))


К этому я равнодушен.
Как хотите - так и рассматривайте

----------


## Алексей А

> Господа, я вот одного не понимаю, но может - вы растолкуете.
> Пресловутый атман нашелся в тексте Сутры. Сутры, Карл)))
> Если придерживаться религиозной точки зрения, эта Сутра дарована Буддой Шакьямуни.
> Даже если придерживаться научной точки зрения, сутры Махаяны в основном создавались между I в. до н. э. и VI в. н. э.
> Т.е. до Ламы Цонкапы пройдет еще 2000 лет, или, при научном взгляде на вещи, около 1000 лет.
> Почему при обсуждении содержания Сутры столь важно опираться на полемику Цонкапы и оппонентов?!
> Или предполагается, что Благословенный так все мутно излагал, что только через 2000 лет, в Тибете, кто-то смог понять смысл?
> А до этого никто просто не врубался?)) Мне кажется это довольно странной идеей.
> Если мы стоим на религиозной позиции, то слова Будды ну всяко важнее, чем слова комментаторов.
> ...


Ну например уловить смысл сутр праджняпарамиты очень сложно. Лучше опереться на комментарии Нагарджуны и Чандракирти. Многие тхеравадины и не только они считают что в Сутре сердца отвергается существования Благородных истин и прочего, и называют это нигилизмом.
А ламримы Цонкапы опираются в основном на сутры и ранние шастры, все цитаты он приводит, откуда та или иная идея, он просто систематизировал материал. Лучше пользоваться трудами мудрых людей, чем мнить себя очень проницательным.
Потому и учитель в Махаяне так важен, и шастры предпочитают сутрам.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.05.2015), Нико (25.05.2015), Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Потому и учитель в Махаяне так важен, и шастры предпочитают сутрам.


Если предпочитать шастры - сутрам, неминуемо встанет вопрос - "какие именно шастры?".
И начнется то, что мы наблюдаем - а вот Долпопа сказал, а вот Цонкапа сказал...
И Вы не ответили на ключевой вопрос:
Зачем Благословенный проповедовал так, что его невозможно понять без комментария?))

----------

Aion (25.05.2015), Shus (25.05.2015), Tong Po (25.05.2015), Дубинин (25.05.2015)

----------


## Гьямцо

На природу будды невозможно указать прямо, поскольку она находится вне привычного семантического поля. Поэтому чтобы хоть как-то обозначить, называют то атманом, то не-атманом, то вечной, то невечной и т.д. 
Однако если нечто обладает само-бытием и существует благодаря собственным характеристикам, тогда это некая вещь в себе, о которой и сказать-то толком ничего нельзя. Что и означает несуществование. 
Так что жентонг - прямая дорога к нигилизму.

----------

Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Если предпочитать шастры - сутрам, неминуемо встанет вопрос - "какие именно шастры?".
> И начнется то, что мы наблюдаем - а вот Долпопа сказал, а вот Цонкапа сказал...


А это неважно *кто* сказал, важно *что* сказал




> И Вы не ответили на ключевой вопрос:
> Зачем Благословенный проповедовал так, что его невозможно понять без комментария?))


А Вы сможете научится играть на скрипке по самоучителю?
Пусть его хоть Паганини написал?

----------

Нико (25.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так что жентонг - прямая дорога к нигилизму.


Вот это вряд ли.

----------

Aion (25.05.2015), Нико (25.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> А Вы сможете научится играть на скрипке по самоучителю?
> Пусть его хоть Паганини написал?


Не очень удачное сравнение, КМК.
Вот в тхераваде достаточно сбалансированное соотношение сутр и комментаторской литературы.
И тхеравадины (даже начинающие) много читаю и цитируют именно сутры.
А вот чтобы кто-то из последователей махаяны цитировал сутры - большая редкость (за исключением конечно Сутры серда).  

Так что Нико все верно сказала. :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей А

> Если предпочитать шастры - сутрам, неминуемо встанет вопрос - "какие именно шастры?".
> И начнется то, что мы наблюдаем - а вот Долпопа сказал, а вот Цонкапа сказал...
> И Вы не ответили на ключевой вопрос:
> Зачем Благословенный проповедовал так, что его невозможно понять без комментария?))


У каждого учения своя целевая аудитория. У людей разные умственные способности. Кто-то может понять и глубокую сутру.
Вопрос в том, для кого учение предназначено. Например Хуэй Нэн и Сюй Юнь говорили, что Чань предназначен для людей высших способностей, я бы туда отнес и Дзогчен с Махамудрой и Ваджраяну.

----------


## Фил

> Не очень удачное сравнение, КМК.
> Вот в тхераваде достаточно сбалансированное соотношение сутр и комментаторской литературы.
> И тхеравадины (даже начинающие) много читаю и цитируют именно сутры.
> А вот чтобы кто-то из последователей махаяны цитировал сутры - большая редкость (за исключением конечно Сутры серда).  
> 
> Так что Нико все верно сказала.


Вопрос у Легба был, почему к сутрам обязательно нужны комментарии.
Да не обязательно, в принципе.
Но раз уж они есть, почему их не использовать?
Эти надуманные проблемы начинаются, если заморачиваться на "аутентичность".
Но для истины (знания) все равно, выражена она 2500 лет назад Буддой, 1000 лет назад Цонкапой или вчера Вашим соседом.

----------

Нико (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

ЕС Далай-лама постоянно на своих учениях цитирует как сутры, так и шастры. Когда он комменирует Гухьясамаджа-тантру, например, он читает и сам коренной текст тантры, постоянно обращаясь к комментариям. Я ни разу не слышала, чтобы ЕСДЛ говорил что-то только от себя, если речь касается философии и тантры. То же самое делал и лама Цонкапа: там и в Ламриме, и в Нагриме, через каждый абзац -- цитата из сутры или шастры, либо тантрического текста. Лама Цонкапа облегчил нам работу, милосердно разъяснив трудные для понимания положения сутр, тем более, в разных сутрах по-разному объясняется суть вещей. Почему бы за это не сказать спасибо?)))

----------

Алексей А (25.05.2015), Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Shus, вот еще одно, возможно не очень удачное сравнение.
Как-то раз видел фотографии, под которыми была оговорка, типа: "фотографии сделаны без помощи фотошопа, ретуши и постобработки".
Вот эта надпись интересна исключительно некоему фото-технологу.
Зрителю эта надпись вообще ни к чему, поскольку он воспринимает художественный замысел. Он может и не знать, что такое фотошоп и ретушь.

----------

Shus (25.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> А это неважно *кто* сказал, важно *что* сказал


Э, нет)) Мы говорим о религиозном дискурсе.
И важно, именно таки, "кто". Почему? 
Линия приемственности, сампрадайя, парампара - как хотите называйте - для того и нужна,
что (как бы) гарантирует результат. Раз у тех парней получилось - я буду делать, как они - и у меня получится.
Если я найду, скажем, у Шанкарачарьи или Абхинавагупты, текст, абсолютно отвечающий критерию "что" -
Вы думаете, Нико его признает Дхармой, хотя бы на уровне шастр? Нифига. И именно потому, что ответ на вопрос "кто" - неправильный.
Да и в диспуте Долпопа/Цонкапа важнейшую роль для выбора стороны играет вопрос "кто", разве нет?)
Разве может так случится, что ЕСДЛ выступит и скажет - ребята, я тут подумал, а Долпопа все же прав! Нет, такого не случится))





> А Вы сможете научится играть на скрипке по самоучителю?
> Пусть его хоть Паганини написал?


Тут возникает два встречных вопроса, извините.
1. Планировал ли это сам Паганини? Если да, то по его мнению - смогу. и его мнение тут более авторитетно, чем мое или Ваше))
2. Мы получаем дурную бесконечность, построенную на самоуничижении. Мы не можем понять Будду, и читаем Нагарджуну.
Нагарджуну мы тоже не можем понять, и читаем Цонкапу. Цонкапу мы тоже не можем понять, и читаем ЕСДЛ. Из за чего впору задаться вопросом - если ЕСДЛ понимает, о чем говорил Будда - почему он комментирует Цонкапу, а не Будду? А если не понимает - то какой смысл в этом комментарии?

----------

Aion (25.05.2015), Shus (25.05.2015), Tong Po (25.05.2015), Дубинин (25.05.2015), Кузьмич (25.05.2015), Паня (26.05.2015), Сергей Хос (25.05.2015), Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Из за чего впору задаться вопросом - если ЕСДЛ понимает, о чем говорил Будда - почему он комментирует Цонкапу, а не Будду? А если не понимает - то какой смысл в этом комментарии?


На моей памяти ЕСДЛ дважды блестяще комментировал "Сутру алмазного резака", ни на кого более не опираясь. Это лишь частный пример.

----------


## Shus

> ЕС Далай-лама постоянно на своих учениях цитирует как сутры, так и шастры....


А какие сутры (не тантру) он в основном цитирует?

----------


## Нико

> А какие сутры (не тантру) он в основном цитирует?


Махаянские).

----------

Shus (25.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> На моей памяти ЕСДЛ дважды блестяще комментировал "Сутру алмазного резака", ни на кого более не опираясь. Это лишь частный пример.


А как она называется на санскрите? Ваджраччхедика наверное?

----------


## Shus

> Махаянские).


Я постараюсь угадать (с высокой вероятностью): Ваджраччхедику (Алмазную) и Хридаю (Сердца).
Но это маленько не то....

----------


## Нико

> А как она называется на санскрите? Ваджраччхедика наверное?


Да.

----------


## Фил

> Э, нет)) Мы говорим о религиозном дискурсе.
> И важно, именно таки, "кто". Почему?


Это если есть желание усложнить себе жизнь .




> Линия приемственности, сампрадайя, парампара - как хотите называйте - для того и нужна,
> что (как бы) гарантирует результат. Раз у тех парней получилось - я буду делать, как они - и у меня получится.


Это было бы замечательно, но мне уже в детстве было ясно, что "я делаю как они - но у меня не получается!"
Потому что это мне только кажется что я делаю, как они, а на самом деле я имитирую, а делаю совершенно не то





> Если я найду, скажем, у Шанкарачарьи или Абхинавагупты, текст, абсолютно отвечающий критерию "что" -
> Вы думаете, Нико его признает Дхармой, хотя бы на уровне шастр? Нифига. И именно потому, что ответ на вопрос "кто" - неправильный.


Это личное дело каждого. Я себе жизнь не усложняю.




> Да и в диспуте Долпопа/Цонкапа важнейшую роль для выбора стороны играет вопрос "кто", разве нет?)
> Разве может так случится, что ЕСДЛ выступит и скажет - ребята, я тут подумал, а Долпопа все же прав! Нет, такого не случится))


Понятия не имею, случится это или нет. Какая разница?






> Тут возникает два встречных вопроса, извините.
> 1. Планировал ли это сам Паганини? Если да, то по его мнению - смогу. и его мнение тут более авторитетно, чем мое или Ваше))


 Так даже не сам Паганини. За Буддой эти сутры кто-то запоминал (Ананда), потом их кто-то записал. 
Это даже не самоучитель.
Это не методически проработанный обучающий труд, а какие-то обрывки разговоров.
На основании которых делаются далеко идущие выводы.
Как в детстве: "на 6-струнной гитаре играть проще, чем на 12-струнной. Там струн меньше!"  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (25.05.2015), Нико (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я постараюсь угадать (с высокой вероятностью): Ваджраччхедику (Алмазную) и Хридаю (Сердца).
> Но это маленько не то....


Так и другие сутры тоже цитирует, и третьего поворота, когда говорит о татхагатагарбхе. 

А почему "маленько не то?" Надо что-то другое?

----------


## Нико

> За Буддой эти сутры кто-то запоминал (Ананда), потом их кто-то записал.


Вот здесь тоже большой вопрос. Говорят, что архаты, запомнившие все учения Будды, потом привели их в сутрах "в точном соответствии". Но кто может ручаться, что это именно так???)

----------

Кузьмич (25.05.2015), Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Кстати, ЕСДЛ комментировал и Лонгченпу тоже, "Сем ньи ньел со", если не ошибаюсь. Но я бывала далеко не на всех его учениях, говорят, что он давал дзогченовские посвящения и учения в дзогченовских монастырях, но для ограниченной аудитории).

----------


## Shus

> Так и другие сутры тоже цитирует, и третьего поворота, когда говорит о татхагатагарбхе.


А какие, вспомните пожалуйста. Мне действительно интересно. 




> А почему "маленько не то?" ...


Ну-у, как бы сказать ... в общем по разным причинам.

----------


## Фил

> Вот здесь тоже большой вопрос. Говорят, что архаты, запомнившие все учения Будды, потом привели их в сутрах "в точном соответствии". Но кто может ручаться, что это именно так???)


Это транскрипция бесед с разными людьми.
Это не самоучитель "Просветление шаг за шагом за 21 жизнь".
Как Виная писалась прецедентно, так и Сутра точно так-же сборник прецедентов, с небольшой общей преамбулой.
На основе этого более подними исследователями (Нагарджуной, Чандрой, Цонкапой) была проведена огромная работа по реконструкции.
Я не ощущаю в себе сил проводить такую реконструкцию самостоятельно, на это просто нет времени (да и ума, чего уж там).
Поэтому вся эта атуентичность/неаутентичность совершенно мимо меня проходит.
Не до фигни  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (25.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Вот здесь тоже большой вопрос. Говорят, что архаты, запомнившие все учения Будды, потом привели их в сутрах "в точном соответствии". Но кто может ручаться, что это именно так???)


Это что за хинаянщина?  :Smilie: 
Махаянские сутры Будда вручал бодхисатвам и пр., чтобы те открыли их через пятьсот лет, когда люди будут способны воспринимать изложенное в них учение.

----------

Aion (25.05.2015), Vladiimir (25.05.2015), Дубинин (25.05.2015), Нико (25.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы неправильно поняли это высказывание Чандракирти.
> Тут речь о том, существует или нет абсолютная истина, и если да, то как она существует.


Ни слова не понял, если честно. В чем ошибка? на что вы возражаете? как правильно?
непонятно

----------


## Нико

> А какие, вспомните пожалуйста. Мне действительно интересно.


"Что-то с памятью моей стало.."(с) Трудно, ведь я синхронила тогда).




> Ну-у, как бы сказать ... в общем по разным причинам.


Т.е. Вы хотели бы от Далай-ламы цитат из хинаянских сутр?)))

----------


## Кузьмич

> Рангтонг --единственно верное воззрение, приводящее к просветлению. Если это кого-то вдруг злит, мы не виноваты. Иначе останутся никому не нужные рогообразные предметы).


А что, верное воззрение приводит к просветлению? Хоть рангтонг, хоть жентонг. Имею ввиду воззрение как набор высказываний на человеческом языке, т.е. - нечто заведомо относительное. 
Вот никогда не мог понять, как от "концептуального понимания пустоты" происходит прыжок в неконцептуальное... А вот тапком по башке - понять можно  :Big Grin: .

----------

Aion (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А что, верное воззрение приводит к просветлению? Хоть рангтонг, хоть жентонг. Имею ввиду воззрение как набор высказываний на человеческом языке, т.е. - нечто заведомо относительное. 
> Вот никогда не мог понять, как от "концептуального понимания пустоты" происходит прыжок в неконцептуальное... А вот тапком по башке - понять можно .


Ну не смогли, так не смогли). Вам нужно тапком, видимо :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот это вряд ли.


А в чем именно не-нигилизм воззрения жентонг, как вам кажется?
Почему тотальное отрицание нельзя назвать нигилизмом?

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кстати, последним непримиримым критиком Цонкапы в новейшей истории тибетской философии был как известно Гедун Чопел. Он много теплых слов сказал об авторитаризме в философии.
Так, к слову )))

----------

Aion (25.05.2015), Tong Po (25.05.2015), Нико (25.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати, ЕСДЛ комментировал и Лонгченпу тоже, "Сем ньи ньел со", если не ошибаюсь.


Ты, кстати, в курсе, что когда дается учение, учитель всегда излагает позицию той линии, в которой учение дается?
Так что в этом случае, полагаю, из уст Далай-ламы вполне можно услышать и о трисвабхаве, и о собственной сущности и обо все таком прочем )))

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, последним непримиримым критиком Цонкапы в новейшей истории тибетской философии был как известно Гедун Чопел. Он много теплых слов сказал об авторитаризме в философии.
> Так, к слову )))


Это была упая), т.к. амдо Гедун Чопел отличался "безумной мудростью"))). Он был не против Цонкапы, а против примитивных гелугпинских школяров на самом деле. ))))

----------


## Нико

> Ты, кстати, в курсе, что когда дается учение, учитель всегда излагает позицию той линии, в которой учение дается?
> Так что в этом случае, полагаю, из уст Далай-ламы вполне можно услышать и о трисвабхаве, и о собственной сущности и обо все таком прочем )))


Всё это было, но был дан корректный комментарий).

----------


## Алексей А

> Ни слова не понял, если честно. В чем ошибка? на что вы возражаете? как правильно?
> непонятно





> *нечто несозданное и не зависимое от иного, природа, постигаемая сознанием, свободного от омрачений неведения.*
> Чем это по смыслу отличается от атмана? Атман - это и есть независимая от иного собственная сущность (или если угодно - природа) вещи )))


Возражение на это высказывание, на то, что в цитате Чандракирти есть указание на реально существующую природу (атман).

----------


## Legba

> Это даже не самоучитель.
> Это не методически проработанный обучающий труд, а какие-то обрывки разговоров.
> На основании которых делаются далеко идущие выводы.


Эммм. ОК. Но у комментаторов также имеются в наличии только "обрывки разговоров".
Соответственно - нужно признать самоценность комментария, вне зависимости от комментируемого (но тогда это уже, например, "Нагарджунизм").
Вы ведь отказываетесь от критериев "парампаричности" и "результативности", как от усложняющих жизнь.
Соответственно, разница между комментарием Нагарджуны и комментарием Хоса не является качественной,
Вам просто один нравится больше, чем другой.

----------

Shus (25.05.2015), Tong Po (25.05.2015), Дубинин (25.05.2015), Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Эммм. ОК. Но у комментаторов также имеются в наличии только "обрывки разговоров".
> Соответственно - нужно признать самоценность комментария, вне зависимости от комментируемого (но тогда это уже, например, "Нагарджунизм").
> Вы ведь отказываетесь от критериев "парампаричности" и "результативности", как от усложняющих жизнь.
> Соответственно, разница между комментарием Нагарджуны и комментарием Хоса не является качественной,
> Вам просто один нравится больше, чем другой.


Будда не предсказывал о приходе в этот мир Хоса как главного разъяснителя его воззрения, в отличие от Нагарджуны :Kiss: . Или предсказывал, но архаты это исказили))))).

----------

Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вот здесь тоже большой вопрос. Говорят, что архаты, запомнившие все учения Будды, потом привели их в сутрах "в точном соответствии". Но кто может ручаться, что это именно так???)





> На моей памяти ЕСДЛ дважды блестяще комментировал "Сутру алмазного резака", ни на кого более не опираясь. Это лишь частный пример.


Вот видите, "дважды блестяще комментировал". "Но кто может ручаться, что это именно так???)" (С)...  Для адекватной оценки блеска нужен кто-то, знающий тему не хуже ЕСДЛ.  :Big Grin:  Подпишетесь?

----------


## Shus

> "Что-то с памятью моей стало.."(с) Трудно, ведь я синхронила тогда).
> Т.е. Вы хотели бы от Далай-ламы цитат из хинаянских сутр?)))


Я думаю дело не в памяти.
Но предлагаю закончить с этим.

----------

Tong Po (25.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Будда не предсказывал о приходе в этот мир Хоса как главного разъяснителя его воззрения, в отличие от Нагарджуны. Или предсказывал, но архаты это исказили))))).


Видишь ли, я отвечал Филу - что в данном случае принципиально.
Если, как он предлагает, считать сутры "обрывками разговоров" - то о каких "предсказаниях" в этих обрывках может идти речь?))
Кроме того, предсказания всегда настолько смутны, что подтянуть туда можно что угодно.
Очевидно же, что эти отрывки текста тхераваддины вовсе не расценивают как "предсказание" (вот ведь какие недогадливые!).

----------


## Нико

> Вот видите, "дважды блестяще комментировал". "Но кто может ручаться, что это именно так???)" (С)...  Для адекватной оценки блеска нужен кто-то, знающий тему не хуже ЕСДЛ.  Подпишетесь?


Подпишусь, всеми своими менее чем средними способностями. )

----------

Кузьмич (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Видишь ли, я отвечал Филу - что в данном случае принципиально.
> Если, как он предлагает, считать сутры "обрывками разговоров" - то о каких "предсказаниях" в этих обрывках может идти речь?))
> Кроме того, предсказания всегда настолько смутны, что подтянуть туда можно что угодно.
> Очевидно же, что эти отрывки текста тхераваддины вовсе не расценивают как "предсказание" (вот ведь какие недогадливые!).


Ну, конечно, если спросить у тхеравадинов, они скажут, что и Махаяны не было, и никаких предсказаний о Нагарджуне тоже. А Наланду вообще разрушили, и даже тексты многие не удалось сохранить. А тантру Будда вообще давал в облике божества, которое почти никто не видел. Что имеем в сухом остатке от буддизма?)

----------

Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Будда не предсказывал о приходе в этот мир Хоса как главного разъяснителя его воззрения, в отличие от Нагарджуны. Или предсказывал, но архаты это исказили))))).


А где он предсказывал Нагарджуну?
ПМСМ, Нагарджуна от Хоса по крупному отличается только тем, что был никайским монахом (вероятно махасангхиком) и писал свои трактаты, опираясь на Канон.

----------

Tong Po (25.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Возражение на это высказывание, на то, что в цитате Чандракирти есть указание на реально существующую природу (атман).


То есть вот эти слова:

Вопрос: *Существует ли она*? 
Ответ: *Кто возьмётся утверждать, что она не существует? Если бы её не было*, к чему тогда бодхисаттвам осваивать пути Парамит? Ибо именно для постижения этого ноумена [абсолютной истины] бодхисаттвы идут на бесчисленные лишения». 
Вопрос: Кроме того, какова их природа [т.е. *какова природа, постигаемая бодхисаттвами*]? 
Ответ: Это нечто *несозданное и не зависимое от иного*, это природа, постигаемая сознанием, свободного от омрачений неведения.

Не есть указание на реально существующую природу?
По-моему, вы, так же как уважаемая  @*Нико*, спорите с очевидным.
Ваше утверждение настолько безосновательно и противоречит сказанному в обсуждаемом тексте, что на него даже и возражать не хочется.


Несозданное и не зависимое от иного и есть реально существующее (Атман). Просто по определению.

----------

Shus (25.05.2015), Tong Po (25.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Ну, конечно, если спросить у тхеравадинов, они скажут, что и Махаяны не было, и никаких предсказаний о Нагарджуне тоже. А Наланду вообще разрушили, и даже тексты многие не удалось сохранить. А тантру Будда вообще давал в облике божества, которое почти никто не видел. Что имеем в сухом остатке от буддизма?)


Как что имеем? Систему религиозных верований, конечно же))

----------

Aion (25.05.2015), Shus (25.05.2015), Сергей Хос (25.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Как что имеем? Систему религиозных верований, конечно же))


Если бы это была только система религиозных верований, я бы осталась атеисткой. Но поскольку это не так, в своё время (давнее) я сначала приняла буддизм как воззрение, а потом и как практику. В последнем не очень преуспеваю, может быть, и в первом тоже. Короче, хреновый из меня буддист, но какой уж есть).

----------


## Нико

> А где он предсказывал Нагарджуну?
> ПМСМ, Нагарджуна от Хоса по крупному отличается только тем, что был никайским монахом (вероятно махасангхиком) и писал свои трактаты, опираясь на Канон.


Ну вообще-то это общеизвестно. Может, Вы пропустили)))) Я щас ссылку не дам, но много раз в книгах проскакивало).

----------

Shus (25.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Если бы это была только система религиозных верований, я бы осталась атеисткой. *Но поскольку это не так*, в своё время (давнее) я сначала приняла буддизм как воззрение, а потом и как практику.


Оп! А почему это "не так"? Возьмем определение религии:



> Рели́гия (лат. religare — воссоединять) — особая форма осознания мира, обусловленная верой в сверхъестественное, 
> включающая в себя свод моральных норм и типов поведения, обрядов, культовых действий и объединение людей в организации


Мне кажется, все признаки налицо. Что не так?

----------

Aion (25.05.2015), Кузьмич (26.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> То есть вот эти слова:
> 
> Вопрос: *Существует ли она*? 
> Ответ: *Кто возьмётся утверждать, что она не существует? Если бы её не было*, к чему тогда бодхисаттвам осваивать пути Парамит? Ибо именно для постижения этого ноумена [абсолютной истины] бодхисаттвы идут на бесчисленные лишения». 
> Вопрос: Кроме того, какова их природа [т.е. *какова природа, постигаемая бодхисаттвами*]? 
> Ответ: Это нечто *несозданное и не зависимое от иного*, это природа, постигаемая сознанием, свободного от омрачений неведения.
> 
> Не есть указание на реально существующую природу?
> По-моему, вы, так же как уважаемая  @*Нико*, спорите с очевидным.
> ...


Хос, я не буду уже спорить с твоим Атманом пока что. Дай мне время))).

----------


## Нико

> Оп! А почему это "не так"? Возьмем определение религии:
> 
> Мне кажется, все признаки налицо. Что не так?


"Не так" две вещи. Буддизм -- это философия, а не только религия, которая может и не распространяться на будущие жизни, но вполне себе применима к нынешней. Кроме того, это "внутренняя наука" vs современной материалистической, которая объясняет наше бытие гораздо глубже и понятней, чем обычная наука. Если кому-то это не приглянулось, ищите ответы на свои вопросы в вуду :Wink: 

Кроме того, "объединение людей в организации" -- это то, что сейчас, по прошествии многих лет, я начисто отвергаю. Я категорически отказываюсь принадлежать к организациям. Горький, но опыт(.

----------

Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> То есть вот эти слова:
> 
> Вопрос: *Существует ли она*? 
> Ответ: *Кто возьмётся утверждать, что она не существует? Если бы её не было*, к чему тогда бодхисаттвам осваивать пути Парамит? Ибо именно для постижения этого ноумена [абсолютной истины] бодхисаттвы идут на бесчисленные лишения». 
> Вопрос: Кроме того, какова их природа [т.е. *какова природа, постигаемая бодхисаттвами*]? 
> Ответ: Это нечто *несозданное и не зависимое от иного*, это природа, постигаемая сознанием, свободного от омрачений неведения.
> 
> Не есть указание на реально существующую природу?
> По-моему, вы, так же как уважаемая  @*Нико*, спорите с очевидным.
> ...


И что? эта цитата просто странным аргументом- (если нет природы, то что достигать?)- ну пусть так.., предостерегает от наделения нирваны- отрицательными качествами, но не утверждает положительных. Ибо тут сходу можно аргумент- Бодхисаттвы достигают отсутствия омрачений (что называем для удобства-природой будды).

----------

Нико (25.05.2015), Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Не есть указание на реально существующую природу?
> По-моему, вы, так же как уважаемая  @*Нико*, спорите с очевидным.
> Ваше утверждение настолько безосновательно и противоречит сказанному в обсуждаемом тексте, что на него даже и возражать не хочется.
> 
> Несозданное и не зависимое от иного и есть реально существующее (Атман). Просто по определению.


Вы зацепились за слова "несозданное" и "не зависимое от иного", и видимо считаете что это характеристики чего-то реального, никем не созданого, и ни от чего не зависящего, обладающего эдаким самобытием. Так?
Эти характеристики указывают на относительное бытие абсолютной истины - она есть, ее можно постичь, но она ни на что реально существующее не указывает, за ней ничего нет, нет никакой самосущей природы у вещей, нет ее и у абсолютной истины.
Несозданная потому, что ее никто не создавал, это просто указание на реальность, о ее существовании можно говорить только на относительном уровне.

Здесь говорят: Увы и ах! Вы, которые нисколько не признаете [реальность] вещей, и вдруг признаете несотворенное и независимое от другого бытие, выдвигаете взаимопротиворечащие идеи!
Следует сказать вот что. Вы не понимаете [содержащейся в] шастре мысли. ... (Мадхьямакааватара)

----------

Нико (25.05.2015), Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Эммм. ОК. Но у комментаторов также имеются в наличии только "обрывки разговоров".
> Соответственно - нужно признать самоценность комментария, вне зависимости от комментируемого (но тогда это уже, например, "Нагарджунизм").
> Вы ведь отказываетесь от критериев "парампаричности" и "результативности", как от усложняющих жизнь.
> Соответственно, разница между комментарием Нагарджуны и комментарием Хоса не является качественной,
> Вам просто один нравится больше, чем другой.


Качественной - никакой.
Но! Нагарджуна отполировал своё дороданго, а  Хос - пока нет  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (25.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А в чем именно не-нигилизм воззрения жентонг, как вам кажется?
> Почему тотальное отрицание нельзя назвать нигилизмом?


Тотальное отрицание - можно.
Но жентонг - это не тотальное отрицание.

----------


## Фил

> (но тогда это уже, например, "Нагарджунизм")


Это только при взгляде со стороны.
Религиовед вообще все секты расскласифицирует, и ранние - тоже.

----------


## Shus

> Качественной - никакой.
> Но! Нагарджуна отполировал своё дороданго, а  Хос - пока нет


Нагарджуна стал "великим Нагарджуной" через столетия после своего ухода (и то не для всех), поэтому посмотрим, что будет лет через двести-триста. :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Нагарджуна стал "великим Нагарджуной" через столетия после своего ухода (и то не для всех), поэтому посмотрим, что будет лет через двести-триста.


Не видите вы своего счастья!  :Smilie: 

Если бы я тогда его прочитал - я бы и тогда оценил!

----------

Нико (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это только при взгляде со стороны.
> Религиовед вообще все секты расскласифицирует, и ранние - тоже.


Я полагаю, что Нагарджуне и в страшном сне не виделось, что он принадлежит к какой-то секте)))).

----------

Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Я полагаю, что Нагарджуне и в страшном сне не виделось, что он принадлежит к какой-то секте)))).


Ага, а его уже посчитали и взвесили, как Валтасара.
Мене, текел, упарсин  :Smilie: 
И вес его найден очень легким  :Smilie: 
Смех, да и только!

----------

Нико (25.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Не видите вы своего счастья! 
> Если бы я тогда его прочитал - я бы и тогда оценил!


Ну во-первых из железных объятий истмата обратной дороги нет  :Smilie: , а во-вторых (это уже без шуток) я оцениваю Нагарджуну в истории махаяны (будущей, при нем никакой махаяны еще не было), как эпохальную личность. 
Он, используя общепринятый механизм абхидхармических дискуссий, одним махом разрубил гордиев узел (даже два) и дал будущим шастристам непобедимое оружие философских диспутов: "абсолютную" шуньяту (этот термин и матрики и ранее присутствали в разных абхидхармах) и свою трактовку "двух истин" (тоже каноническая концепция). По этой причине его очень быстро вписали в "святцы" махаяны (типа как отца махаянской "атомной бомбы"), хотя в своих работах он не ссылается на сутры праджняпарамиты и пр., а использует именно абхидхармический дискурс (есть даже такая тему у "буддолухов" _(с)Нико_: "а был ли Нагарджуна махаянистом").

Кстати в этом и ответ на вопрос Нико: что не так с некоторыми сутрами. Не так то, что в ранних праджняпарамитовских сутрах шуньяты (нагарджуновской) не было, а через пару веков после него - появилась и продолжила  свое победное шествие вполь до махапраджняпарамита-сутры.

----------

Tong Po (25.05.2015), Дубинин (25.05.2015), Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Азазай Азазаевич

*Атятятя убигу ат риальности, мир приносит мне страдание.
Срединный путь.
Свалю в пустоту где ничего нет.
Срединный путь.
Буду помогать людям потому что надо помогать людям.
Срединный путь.
Буду кормить учеников шизофазийными текстами
Срединный путь.
*
Шта? :Facepalm: 
А вообще в сутре прослеживается влияние Дао, все эти два не два, один не один. Но в целом она бесполезна, никаких практичных советов,(как у Хун-Женя) никаких полезных для практика психологических установок, (как в Сутре Сердца). Кто-то просто упражнялся в словоблудии, сдавал тест на местного философа. Ну в принципе на пиво он заработал.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это была упая)


Универсальная отговорка на случай любого разрыва шаблона.

----------

Aion (25.05.2015), Tong Po (25.05.2015), Сергей Хос (25.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Универсальная отговорка на случай любого разрыва шаблона.


Так любая объяснялка чего-то- это упая (разводилка на "пережить" мир так- как не переживал до этого собеседник).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Универсальная отговорка на случай любого разрыва шаблона.


Это не так. Ибо, если бы Амдо Гедун Чопел действительно противостоял Цонкапе, его бы не почитали так, как сейчас.

----------


## Legba

> "Не так" две вещи. Буддизм -- это философия, а не только религия, которая может и не распространяться на будущие жизни, но вполне себе применима к нынешней.


Это оно конечно. Только вот незадача - и все (более-менее развитые) религии имеют свою философскую базу, и атеизм. Так что наличие философии - не определяющий признак, отличающий буддизм от чего-либо.




> Кроме того, это "внутренняя наука" vs современной материалистической, которая объясняет наше бытие гораздо глубже и понятней, чем обычная наука.


Я уже писал - я прямо реально НЕ понимаю, о чем речь. Об Абхидхарме? И чем абхидхармические объяснения так хороши?




> Кроме того, "объединение людей в организации" -- это то, что сейчас, по прошествии многих лет, я начисто отвергаю. Я категорически отказываюсь принадлежать к организациям. Горький, но опыт(.


Это - твой личный подход к проблеме. Тем не менее, абсурдно отрицать, что буддисты создают организации))

Повторю вопрос - "что не так?".
1. В буддизме есть философия? Да, как и в других религиях. Это не делает его "не религией".
2. В буддизме есть "внутренняя наука". Да, как и в других религиях. Некоторые христиане тоже очень "глубоко и понятно" рассказывают, что земля плоская))
И это не делает буддизм "не религией".

----------

Aion (25.05.2015), Tong Po (25.05.2015), Дубинин (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Повторю вопрос - "что не так?".
> 1. В буддизме есть философия? Да, как и в других религиях. Это не делает его "не религией".
> 2. В буддизме есть "внутренняя наука". Да, как и в других религиях. Некоторые христиане тоже очень "глубоко и понятно" рассказывают, что земля плоская))
> И это не делает буддизм "не религией"


1. Да, есть, как и в некоторых других религиях. В христианстве, например, я её не усматриваю, а вижу только догму.

Философия буддизма -- это далеко на абхидхарма, более того, ЕСДЛ её часто критикует.

И т.д.

----------

Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> 1. Да, есть, как и в некоторых других религиях. В христианстве, например, я её не усматриваю, а вижу только догму.
> 
> Философия буддизма -- это далеко на абхидхарма, более того, ЕСДЛ её часто критикует.
> 
> И т.д.


Чего "и т.д."? Объясни толком, что за "внутренняя наука"?!

----------

Сергей Хос (25.05.2015)

----------


## Aion

> В христианстве, например, я её не усматриваю, а вижу только догму.


А кого из христианских философов читали?

----------


## Дубинин

> 1. Да, есть, как и в некоторых других религиях. В христианстве, например, я её не усматриваю, а вижу только догму.
> 
> Философия буддизма -- это далеко на абхидхарма, более того, ЕСДЛ её часто критикует.
> 
> И т.д.


Абхидхарма- это "научность" буддизма, как я понимаю, не философия. Штука подробная, но не достоверная (в том числе из за отсутствия пресловутых сиддх - управления материей)-теория не подтверждается))

----------


## Фил

> В христианстве, например, я её не усматриваю, а вижу только догму.


 Догма это норма не только в христианстве, но и вообще во внесектарной, секулярной философии.
И это почему-то считается нормальным.
Выдумать какую-то фантазию и вокруг нее все выстраивать, откладывая проблему разрешения догмы "на потом".

----------


## Фил

> А кого из христианских философов читали?


А такие есть?
Потому что Фома Аквинский, Ориген, Оккам, Абеляр, Паскаль, Соловьев, Бердяев - это философы в рамках христианской традиции но не философы христианства.
Или это они и есть?

----------


## Aion

> А такие есть?
> Потому что Фома Аквинский, Ориген, Оккам, Абеляр, Паскаль, Соловьев, Бердяев - это философы в рамках христианской традиции но не философы христианства.
> Или это они и есть?


Николая Кузанского читали? Вопрос риторический. Очевидно, что нет.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> А в двух словах можете про это рассказать?
> Как это возможно


Могу в одном - экспансионизм.

----------

Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Мы говорим о разных Е.С. Гьялва Кармапах). Пора уже признать тот факт, что их двое. ))) (Нагарджун же было 4, и ничего)


Ну так и Вы признайте простой факт - РАНГТОНГ НЕ ЕДИНСТВЕННОЕ ВОЗЗРЕНИЕ В ДХАРМЕ И ГЕЛУГ НЕ ТОЛЬКО НЕ ГЛАВНАЯ, НО И НЕ САМАЯ МНОГОЧИСЛЕННАЯ ШКОЛА БУДДИЗМА.

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну и что? Это историку важно было бы.
> Мы же тут не "за историю".
> 
>  А почему нет? Цонкапа есть, на него и опираемся. 
> Сделал человек хорошее дело, написал Ламрим.
> Почему его не использовать?


Дык и ламрим не один Цонкапа писал. Более того - он даже далеко не первый его написал. Ламрим школы, опирающейся на махамадхъямаку (ламрим Гампопы, Кагью) пораньше написан был.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.05.2015), Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну так и Вы признайте простой факт - РАНГТОНГ НЕ ЕДИНСТВЕННОЕ ВОЗЗРЕНИЕ В ДХАРМЕ И ГЕЛУГ НЕ ТОЛЬКО НЕ ГЛАВНАЯ, НО И НЕ САМАЯ МНОГОЧИСЛЕННАЯ ШКОЛА БУДДИЗМА.


Зачем большими буквами писать? Это гнев?) А Тхайе Дордже какого воззрения придерживается?

----------


## Нико

> Дык и ламрим не один Цонкапа писал. Более того - он даже далеко не первый его написал. Ламрим школы, опирающейся на махамадхъямаку (ламрим Гампопы, Кагью) пораньше написан был.


А Вы не в курсе, кто первый ламрим написал? )

----------


## Tong Po

> Это транскрипция бесед с разными людьми.
> Это не самоучитель "Просветление шаг за шагом за 21 жизнь".
> Как Виная писалась прецедентно, так и Сутра точно так-же сборник прецедентов, с небольшой общей преамбулой.
> На основе этого более подними исследователями (Нагарджуной, Чандрой, Цонкапой) была проведена огромная работа по реконструкции.
> Я не ощущаю в себе сил проводить такую реконструкцию самостоятельно, на это просто нет времени (да и ума, чего уж там).
> Поэтому вся эта атуентичность/неаутентичность совершенно мимо меня проходит.
> Не до фигни


Мне вот абсолютно непонятно ПОЧЕМУ ИГНОРИРУЮТСЯ ДРУГИЕ? Асанга, Васубандху, Таранатха? Именно игнорируются, тотесть простотне замечаются. Их, как бы, нет. И СУТРЫ тоже. Почему?

----------


## Нико

> А кого из христианских философов читали?


На христианском форуме и поведаю об этом.

----------


## Нико

> Мне вот абсолютно непонятно ПОЧЕМУ ИГНОРИРУЮТСЯ ДРУГИЕ? Асанга, Васубандху, Таранатха? Именно игнорируются, тотесть простотне замечаются. Их, как бы, нет. И СУТРЫ тоже. Почему?


Вы прям обижаетесь за них, якобы игнорируемых? И за сутры тоже? Уверяю, они-то не  в обиде).

----------

Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Чего "и т.д."? Объясни толком, что за "внутренняя наука"?!


Ну это "нангпа", т.е. "внутреннее", иначе говоря, "буддизм".

----------


## Aion

> На христианском форуме и поведаю об этом.


Слив засчитан.

----------


## Нико

> Слив засчитан.


А тут зачем об этом писать-то?)

----------


## Aion

> А тут зачем об этом писать-то?)


Да можете тут вообще ничего не писать, но если выдвинули тезис, будьте добры, обосновать.

----------


## Tong Po

> Зачем большими буквами писать? Это гнев?) А Тхайе Дордже какого воззрения придерживается?


Жентонг.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Ну это "нангпа", т.е. "внутреннее", иначе говоря, "буддизм".





> Кроме того, это "внутренняя наука" vs современной материалистической, которая объясняет наше бытие гораздо глубже и понятней, чем обычная наука.


Так. Т.е. пресловутая "внутренняя наука" - это и есть буддизм. Чудесно. Но *что* же это, что объясняет наше бытие? Это не философия, уж коли речь идет о "vs современной материалистической". Абхидхарма - тоже не то, ее ЕСДЛ критикует. ОК, так *что же* в буддизме "объясняет бытие", да еще "глубже и понятнее". Хоть намекни!

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы прям обижаетесь за них, якобы игнорируемых? И за сутры тоже? Уверяю, они-то не  в обиде).


Нет. Просто .... Впрочем, Нико, Вы меня всё равно не услышите. Проигнорируете. Как и всё остальное...

----------


## Азазай Азазаевич

> Слив засчитан.





> А тут зачем об этом писать-то?)


Раньше думал что Буддисты это ребята с практикой и как минимум здоровой психикой, потом узнал буддистов поближе, и просветлился. Затем хотел создать тему о буддисте-трансексуале, который протек с вашего загона в наш, но решил подождать, может найду здесь новый шест. Как думаете, где лучше его искать?

----------


## Нико

> Так. Т.е. пресловутая "внутренняя наука" - это и есть буддизм. Чудесно. Но *что* же это, что объясняет наше бытие? Это не философия, уж коли речь идет о "vs современной материалистической". Абхидхарма - тоже не то, ее ЕСДЛ критикует. ОК, так *что же* в буддизме "объясняет бытие", да еще "глубже и понятнее". Хоть намекни!


Я уже говорила, что это традиция Наланды. Но вы упорно не верите, что ж поделать :Cry:

----------


## Нико

> Нет. Просто .... Впрочем, Нико, Вы меня всё равно не услышите. Проигнорируете. Как и всё остальное...


Я как раз к Вам прислушиваюсь, т.к. замечаю в Вас умного человека. Может, просто пока не найдены точки соприкосновения....

----------


## Нико

> Раньше думал что Буддисты это ребята с практикой и как минимум здоровой психикой, потом узнал буддистов поближе, и просветлился. Затем хотел создать тему о буддисте-трансексуале, который протек с вашего загона в наш, но решил подождать, может найду здесь новый шест. Как думаете, где лучше его искать?


В порносайтах).

----------

Aion (25.05.2015)

----------


## Азазай Азазаевич

> В порносайтах).


Ммм, а по каким тегам? Мне надо чтобы человек олицетворял собой дно, но при этом был кем-то вроде Буддиста, ну вот как подавляющие большинство Буддистов, но чтобы прям совсем дно, и чтобы можно было с ним пообщаться. Я уверен, если с вашего местообитания протекли такие люди как трап-буддист, то тут есть еще что-то на уровне. Они бы стали отличным шестом. Проконсультируйте пожалуйста.

----------


## Shus

> Дык и ламрим не один Цонкапа писал. Более того - он даже далеко не первый его написал. Ламрим школы, опирающейся на махамадхъямаку (ламрим Гампопы, Кагью) пораньше написан был.





> А Вы не в курсе, кто первый ламрим написал? )


Далеко не первый, а скорее последний:

----------

Aion (25.05.2015), Tong Po (25.05.2015), Дубинин (25.05.2015), Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я уже говорила, что это традиция Наланды. Но вы упорно не верите, что ж поделать


Ну так и Асанга с Васубандху это тоже традиция Наланды.

----------


## Tong Po

> Я как раз к Вам прислушиваюсь, т.к. замечаю в Вас умного человека. Может, просто пока не найдены точки соприкосновения....



Ну как же не найдены? Нас обоих, вроде как, буддизм интересует...

----------


## Tong Po

> А Вы не в курсе, кто первый ламрим написал? )


Атиша, вроде бы...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> жентонг - это не тотальное отрицание.


Почему? можете объяснить?

----------


## Нико

> Атиша, вроде бы...


Ну уж не Гампопа, явно)

----------


## Legba

> Я уже говорила, что это традиция Наланды. Но вы упорно не верите, что ж поделать





> Кроме того, это "внутренняя наука" vs современной материалистической, которая объясняет наше бытие гораздо глубже и понятней, чем обычная наука.


Т.е., ты хочешь сказать, что "традиция Наланды vs современной материалистической, которая объясняет наше бытие гораздо глубже и понятней, чем обычная наука". Надо признать, что "объясняет понятнее" это НЕ вопрос веры, ну да ладно.))
Начали мы, если помнишь, с того, что буддизм не вполне религия. Смотри, что получается:
- Буддизм не религия
- Почему?
- Там есть "внутренняя наука"
- Что это?
- Иначе говоря, "буддизм"

Т.е. *буддизм не религия, потому что он буддизм*. Отлично. Уже, честно говоря, круто.
Но пойдем дальше. Скажи мне, каким образом традиция монастыря Наланды глубже и понятнее объясняет ряд явлений,
с которыми "тупая материалистическая наука" "безуспешно возится", как то:
- Генетические исследования. Что, к примеру, традиция Наланды нам дала в плане лечения наследственных заболеваний?
- Как насчет астрономии? В монастыре Наланда была создана гелиоцентрическая (хотя бы) модель солнечной системы?
- Нейрофизиология? Уж казалось бы, что может быть более внутренним?))
Я готов поверить, пожалуйста. Но ты даже пример отказываешься привести))
-

----------

Tong Po (25.05.2015), Дубинин (25.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Скажи мне, каким образом традиция монастыря Наланды глубже и понятнее объясняет ряд явлений,
> с которыми "тупая материалистическая наука" "безуспешно возится", как то:
> - Генетические исследования. Что, к примеру, традиция Наланды нам дала в плане лечения наследственных заболеваний?
> - Как насчет астрономии? В монастыре Наланда была создана гелиоцентрическая (хотя бы) модель солнечной системы?
> - Нейрофизиология? Уж казалось бы, что может быть более внутренним?))
> Я готов поверить, пожалуйста. Но ты даже пример отказываешься привести))


Я не отказалась бы пример привести, если бы он был вообще... в науке. А то много слов, а на деле крайне мало).
-

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну уж не Гампопа, явно)


И?

----------


## Нико

> И?


И Атиша).

----------


## Tong Po

> Я не отказалась бы пример привести, если бы он был вообще... в науке. А то много слов, а на деле крайне мало).
> -


Мало чего? И, птом, Вас просят привести пример по этим вопросам из "научной традиции Наланды".

----------


## Tong Po

> И Атиша).


И что? Вы за контекстом диалога вобще следите?

----------


## Legba

> Я не отказалась бы пример привести, если бы он был вообще... в науке. А то много слов, а на деле крайне мало).
> -


Я тебе уже предлагал вернуться к ситуации монастыря Наланда. Прежде всего, выключи компьютер - коли "на деле крайне мало".))
Но я так понимаю, что твой тезис:



> Кроме того, это "внутренняя наука" vs современной материалистической, которая *объясняет наше бытие гораздо глубже и понятней, чем обычная наука*.


 - подразумевает, что общее поле с наукой есть. Теперь вдруг выясняется, что нет))
Скукота). Я вот каждый раз ожидаю, что ты что-то расскажешь новенькое - а в ответ все та же подтухшая пропаганда))

----------

Tong Po (25.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> И что? Вы за контекстом диалога вобще следите?


Мы вроде разбирались, кто первый написал ламрим, нет?

----------


## Нико

> Я тебе уже предлагал вернуться к ситуации монастыря Наланда. Прежде всего, выключи компьютер - коли "на деле крайне мало".))
> Но я так понимаю, что твой тезис:
>  - подразумевает, что общее поле с наукой есть. Теперь вдруг выясняется, что нет))
> Скукота). Я вот каждый раз ожидаю, что ты что-то расскажешь новенькое - а в ответ все та же подтухшая пропаганда))


А доколе от меня нужно ждать новостей? Ничего нового, господа!

----------


## Азазай Азазаевич

> Я не отказалась бы пример привести, если бы он был вообще... в науке. А то много слов, а на деле крайне мало).
> -


Дао и Цигун, любой Даос умеет входить в измененные состояния сознания, диагностировать собственные органы, что вы и сами можете проверить на себе хоть сейчас, я уж и не говорю о лечении, лично занимался такими вещами как обезболивание зубного нерва, без обезболивающих, как раз по методам Инь, и вполне себе успешно отключал боль  и снимал воспаление. По идеи, буддизм считается внутренним учением, таким же как и Дао, так все новички думают. Но современный буддизм это стопроцентная секта,(не в классическом понимании - школа) пусть и не тоталитарного характера, такие секты мы называем религией. Вы не сможете доказать обратное никому, ввиду того что в современном Буддизме есть Ламы(бывшие работорговцы и рабовладельцы), нет внятной системы практики, и во всю цветут и пахнут элементы поклонения.

----------


## Tong Po

> Мы вроде разбирались, кто первый написал ламрим, нет?


Нет. Я ж говорю - Вы совершенно не ориентируетесь в диалоге, который пытаетесь вести.

----------


## Нико

> Нет. Я ж говорю - Вы совершенно не ориентируетесь в диалоге, который пытаетесь вести.


Так сориентируйте меня. Мне совершенно неожиданно подкинули сегодня срочный перевод двух молитв Махакале, так что сориентируйте).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бодхисаттвы достигают отсутствия омрачений (что называем для удобства-природой будды).


В чем тут удобство? Если так понимать, придется ркшить, что тебе зачем-то голову морочат противоречивыми формулировками, только и всего.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Будда не предсказывал о приходе в этот мир Хоса как главного разъяснителя его воззрения, в отличие от Нагарджуны. Или предсказывал, но архаты это исказили))))).


Ну вот, как всегда: все сводится у тебя к аргументам веры. а рациональная аргументация прихрамывает. ))

----------

Tong Po (26.05.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> В чем тут удобство? Если так понимать, придется ркшить, что тебе зачем-то голову морочат противоречивыми формулировками, только и всего.


Я же не переводчик, я читаю русский текст, из которого  следует, что нельзя думать- что природы будды- не существует- это всё. В этом тексте не сказано- что она существует. (исходя из того что знаю, могу думать- что этот феномен не описывается терминами: "существует или не существует).

----------

Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот, как всегда: все сводится у тебя к аргументам веры. а рациональная аргументация прихрамывает. ))


Ты ещё не понял, что я элементарно стебусь?))))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В этом тексте не сказано- что она существует. (исходя из того что знаю, могу думать- что этот феномен не описывается терминами: "существует или не существует).


Как это не сказано? Там же говорится:
Это нечто несозданное и не зависимое от иного, это природа, постигаемая сознанием, свободным от омрачений неведения.

Разбираем по пунктам:
несозданное = вечное (поскольку не имеет причин своего возникновения, а значит и уничтожения)
не зависимое от иного =  самосущее (поскольку с своем бытии имеет в качестве причны лишь себя)
постигаемая сознанием, свободным от омрачений неведения = существующее истинно (поскольку сознание будды постигает парама-артху, истинно существующий объект).

Получаем классическое определение атмана )))

----------

Aion (25.05.2015), Дубинин (25.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты ещё не понял, что я элементарно стебусь?))))))


да тебя не разберешь

----------

Нико (25.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Как это не сказано? Там же говорится:
> Это нечто несозданное и не зависимое от иного, это природа, постигаемая сознанием, свободным от омрачений неведения.
> 
> Разбираем по пунктам:
> несозданное = вечное (поскольку не имеет причин своего возникновения, а значит и уничтожения)
> не зависимое от иного =  самосущее (поскольку с своем бытии имеет в качестве причны лишь себя)
> постигаемая сознанием, свободным от омрачений неведения = существующее истинно (поскольку сознание будды постигает парама-артху, истинно существующий объект).
> 
> Получаем классическое определение атмана )))


Или числа Пи, например. Все три признака сходятся.

----------

Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Или числа Пи, например. Все три признака сходятся.


Число Пи -- это,кстати, весомый аргумент. Хосу будет нечего ответить).

----------

Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Число Пи -- это,кстати, весомый аргумент. Хосу будет нечего ответить).


Не соотвестсвует 2 пункту: не зависимое от иного
Число Пи - функция окружности и диаметра, то есть зависимое.

----------

Tong Po (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не соотвестсвует 2 пункту: не зависимое от иного
> Число Пи - функция окружности и диаметра, то есть зависимое.


А что за пункт такой? В какой системе?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что за пункт такой? В какой системе?


Слушай, ты если уж включаешься в полемику, так следи хотя бы за последовательностью аргументации.
Вот эти пункты, которые мы обсуждаем (твой перевод, напоминаю))):
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post706722

Возражение (которое ты поддержала): число ПИ соответствует этим трем пунктам, поэтому его следует признать истинносущим.
Ответ: не соответствует 2 пункту из трех (зависит от окружности и диаметра).

----------

Tong Po (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Слушай, ты если уж включаешься в полемику, так следи хотя бы за последовательностью аргументации.
> Вот эти пункты, которые мы обсуждаем (твой перевод, напоминаю))):
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post706722
> 
> Возражение (которое ты поддержала): число ПИ соответствует этим трем пунктам, поэтому его следует признать истинносущим.
> Ответ: не соответствует 2 пункту из трех (зависит от окружности и диаметра).



Слышь. когда мы оба помирать будем, не будет лишних возгласов. Потому помрём как надо.

----------

Сергей Хос (25.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не соотвестсвует 2 пункту: не зависимое от иного
> Число Пи - функция окружности и диаметра, то есть зависимое.


Тогда два варианта на выбор:
- треугольник
- кукуся!

----------

Нико (25.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Могу в одном - экспансионизм.


А как это связано с философией?

----------

Нико (25.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Николая Кузанского читали? Вопрос риторический. Очевидно, что нет.


А что Вас в нём так впечатлило?
Не читал.

----------

Нико (25.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Слышь. когда мы оба помирать будем


вот тогда и узнаем все про истинно-сущее )))

----------

Aion (25.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда два варианта на выбор:
> - треугольник
> - кукуся!


Не катит.
Треугольник зависит от сторон, а кукуся - от вас лично.
Короче, я вижу, аргументов как не было так и нет.
Сперва вы с Нико пытались забить авторитетами, потом голимой верой, потом эмоциями.
Теперь в дело пошел юмор, не особо смешной и совсем не содержательный.

----------

Tong Po (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Слушай, ты если уж включаешься в полемику, так следи хотя бы за последовательностью аргументации.
> Вот эти пункты, которые мы обсуждаем (твой перевод, напоминаю))):
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post706722
> 
> Возражение (которое ты поддержала): число ПИ соответствует этим трем пунктам, поэтому его следует признать истинносущим.
> Ответ: не соответствует 2 пункту из трех (зависит от окружности и диаметра).


Слышь, это не есть атман, но чтобы тебе это доказать, я должна набраться обоснований-доводов. Не думай, что я никогда это не сделаю).

----------

Сергей Хос (25.05.2015)

----------


## Aion

> А что Вас в нём так впечатлило?


Бог как неиное. Жентонг, однако.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не соотвестсвует 2 пункту: не зависимое от иного
> Число Пи - функция окружности и диаметра, то есть зависимое.


Это не функция (гуманитарий детектед), а просто одно из действительных чисел.

----------

Фил (25.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не катит.
> Треугольник зависит от сторон, а кукуся - от вас лично.
> Короче, я вижу, аргументов как не было так и нет.
> Сперва вы с Нико пытались забить авторитетами, потом голимой верой, потом эмоциями.
> Теперь в дело пошел юмор, не особо смешной и совсем не содержательный.


Да вот ещё!
От каких это сторон треугольник зависит?
Если у него четыре стороны - то это квадрат, а не треугольник.
Если нет сторон -  то это точка, а не треугольник.
А треугольник он один такой, как атман!
Кукуся от меня не зависит тоже, живет сам, как атман.

А как еще говорить, если не с юмором, потому что атма-буддизм это фарс?

----------


## Фил

О какой голимой вере речь?
О каких эмоциях?
То пошлый номинализм,
То голимая вера,
Что дальше?
"Сраная прасангика"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да вот ещё!
> От каких это сторон треугольник зависит?
> Если у него четыре стороны - то это квадрат, а не треугольник.


Боже, какой вздор
Спросите хотя бы    @*Нико*, что такое "объект достоверного познания". А я пожалуй устранюсь от разбора этого бреда.
Вы, Фил, беретесь что-то обсуждать не владея ни терминологией ни даже базовыми знаниями, просто, извиняюсь, лепите свою кукусю "от фонаря".
Не интересно, право.

----------

Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Как это не сказано? Там же говорится:
> Это нечто несозданное и не зависимое от иного, это природа, постигаемая сознанием, свободным от омрачений неведения.
> 
> Разбираем по пунктам:
> несозданное = вечное (поскольку не имеет причин своего возникновения, а значит и уничтожения)
> не зависимое от иного =  самосущее (поскольку с своем бытии имеет в качестве причны лишь себя)
> постигаемая сознанием, свободным от омрачений неведения = существующее истинно (поскольку сознание будды постигает парама-артху, истинно существующий объект).
> 
> Получаем классическое определение атмана )))


Честно сказать, эти характеристики вполне могут быть приписаны и несуществующему: несуществующее не создано (его вообще нет), несуществующее не от чего не зависит (его нет, от чего ему зависеть?), свободное от омраченная сознание постигает, что Брахмана нет (омрачённые приписывают ему существование).  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей А (26.05.2015), Дубинин (26.05.2015), Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> А как это связано с философией?


Так же как "ниришвара-картитва..." Там Нагарджуна чего опровергает? Креационизм. Так вот, в современном индуизме нет креационизма. Там - экспансионизм. А потому аргументы "ниришвара-картитвы..." не работают - направлены против другого.

----------

Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Aion

> несуществующее не от чего не зависит (его нет, от чего ему зависеть?)





> Свет спросил у Небытия:
> — Вы, учитель, существуете или не существуете?
> Но не получил ответа. Вгляделся пристально в его облик: тёмное, пустое. Целый день смотри на него — не увидишь, слушай его — не услышишь, трогай его — не дотронешься.
> — Совершенство! — воскликнул Свет. — Кто мог бы ещё достичь такого совершенства! Я способен быть или не быть, но не способен абсолютно не быть. А Небытие, как этого достигло?
> 
> *Чжуан-цзы*


  :Cool:

----------


## Tong Po

> Это не функция (гуманитарий детектед), а просто одно из действительных чисел.


Ну так числа-то - это абстрактные объекты, то есть прямо зависящие от обозначения умом.Так что  - не проходит (если чё - я физик по образованию, не гуманитарий, то бишь).

----------


## Tong Po

> 


Мне тоже Чужан-цзы нравится. тока дискурс тут небуддийский.  :Wink:

----------


## Aion

> Мне тоже Чужан-цзы нравится. тока дискурс тут небуддийский.


А независимость несуществующего - буддийский?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> А независимость несуществующего - буддийский?


Рангтонгский  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (26.05.2015), Нико (26.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Так же как "ниришвара-картитва..." Там Нагарджуна чего опровергает? Креационизм. Так вот, в современном индуизме нет креационизма. Там - экспансионизм. А потому аргументы "ниришвара-картитвы..." не работают - направлены против другого.


Спасибо за ответы, но я ничего не понял.
Может статьи какие то на эту тему есть?
У Нагарджуны нет такой задачи "опровергать креационизм".
У него задача - критическое мышление.

----------

Дубинин (26.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Спасибо за ответы, но я ничего не понял.
> Может статьи какие то на эту тему есть?
> У Нагарджуны нет такой задачи "опровергать креационизм".
> У него задача - критическое мышление.


Да ну?! А мне всегда казалось, что его цель помочь чувствующим существам достичь аннутара самъяк самбодхи, в полном соответсвии с устремлениями боддхисаттвы, которым он, как считают, являлся. Ну или, по-крайней мере, как бхикшу (которым он точно был) распространять  Дхарму безо всякой корысти тем, кто желает её слушать и следовать ей.

К тому же, я ни единым словом не обмолвился о целях Нагарджуны, так что совершенно неясно к чему Ваш комментарий. Ну а что касается целей "Ниришвара-картитвы...", то они самоочевидны из самого названия данного произведения. Впрочем, можете почитать комментарии и автокоментарии.

З.Ы. А что конкретно Вы не поняли? Что такое экспансионизм? Могу отослать Вас к работе Ватмана "Бенгальский вайшнавизм" - там этому вопросу уделено внимание.

----------

Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну так числа-то - это абстрактные объекты, то есть прямо зависящие от обозначения умом.


Аналогично и "природа будды" является абстрактным объектом.

----------


## Tong Po

> Аналогично и "природа будды" является абстрактным объектом.


А вот и нет. С точки зрения Дхармы она как раз реальный объект. Постигается йога-пратьякшей. Почитайте соответсвующие сутры и шастры.

----------


## Алексей А

> Как это не сказано? Там же говорится:
> Это нечто несозданное и не зависимое от иного, это природа, постигаемая сознанием, свободным от омрачений неведения.
> 
> Разбираем по пунктам:
> несозданное = вечное (поскольку не имеет причин своего возникновения, а значит и уничтожения)
> не зависимое от иного =  самосущее (поскольку с своем бытии имеет в качестве причны лишь себя)
> постигаемая сознанием, свободным от омрачений неведения = существующее истинно (поскольку сознание будды постигает парама-артху, истинно существующий объект).
> 
> Получаем классическое определение атмана )))


Я уже писал, что несозданное и независимое - условные характеристики, просто средство описания, и относятся они к абсолютной истине, а не к тому, на что она указывает.

Для удобства объяснения можно разделить само понятие реальность и отсутствие самосущих вещей, пустота. 
Вот Будда видит отсутствие самосущих вещей и больше ничего. И это видение назвали видением реальности, или абсолютной истиной, реальностью, подлинным бытием. И как раз этому понятию и присвоили характеристики несозданное и прочие, потому что это видение никто не создавал, его нет в абсолютном смысле, но увидеть может каждый, и потому не говорится, что его совсем не существует.

Например, если взять пример с пальцем и луной - палец будет абсолютной истиной, реальностью, а луна пустотой; 
процесс видения пустоты будет пальцем, а сама пустота луной.
А вы абсолютизировали (увидели больше, что просто относительную истину, или условность) значение "пальца", и еще перенесли это значение на "луну".

-Разве такая природа не является невидимой? А если так, то как же они зрят ее?
-Так и есть. Но они зрят, не видя. (Мадхьямакааватара, комментарий к строфе 6.29)

----------

Нико (26.05.2015), Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я уже писал, что несозданное и независимое - условные характеристики, просто средство описания, и относятся они к абсолютной истине, а не к тому, на что она указывает.
> 
> Для удобства объяснения можно разделить само понятие реальность и отсутствие самосущих вещей, пустота. 
> Вот Будда видит отсутствие самосущих вещей и больше ничего. И это видение назвали видением реальности, или абсолютной истиной, реальностью, подлинным бытием. И как раз этому понятию и присвоили характеристики несозданное и прочие, потому что это видение никто не создавал, его нет в абсолютном смысле, но увидеть может каждый, и потому не говорится, что его совсем не существует.
> 
> Например, если взять пример с пальцем и луной - палец будет абсолютной истиной, реальностью, а луна пустотой; 
> процесс видения пустоты будет пальцем, а сама пустота луной.
> А вы абсолютизировали (увидели больше, что просто относительную истину, или условность) значение "пальца", и еще перенесли это значение на "луну".
> 
> ...


Более того, в прасангике есть мнение (но не всеобщее), что нирвана, т.е. мокша, является пустотой. Пустота же представляет собой лишь _отсутствие_ самобытия, а не некую истинносущую штуковину. Понять это многим сложно, очень сложно. Далай-лама объясняет это так: "Так же, как облака возникают из неба и в нём же растворяются, и омрачения возникают из пустоты ума и в ней же и растворяются". 

Похоже на то, что татхагатагарбха -- изначальный ум ясного света, пустой по своей природе, считается ни от чего не зависимым и пр. именно в силу своей пустотности. Атман там и рядом не лежал.

----------

Алексей А (26.05.2015), Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Более того, в прасангике есть мнение (но не всеобщее), что нирвана, т.е. мокша, является пустотой. Пустота же представляет собой лишь _отсутствие_ самобытия, а не некую истинносущую штуковину. Понять это многим сложно, очень сложно. Далай-лама объясняет это так: "Так же, как облака возникают из неба и в нём же растворяются, и омрачения возникают из пустоты ума и в ней же и растворяются".


Чандракирти о пустоте абсолютного:
6.189) Поскольку абсолютное является высшей реальностью, то оно является нирваной.
Оно пусто — отсутствует как таковое. То, что [является этим], — пустота абсолютного.
6.190) Постигший абсолютное указал пустоту абсолютного для того, чтобы
Избавить от восприятия, [имеющегося у] обладателя ума, [признающего] нирвану реальностью.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (27.05.2015), Нико (26.05.2015), Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Да ну?! А мне всегда казалось, что его цель помочь чувствующим существам достичь аннутара самъяк самбодхи, в полном соответсвии с устремлениями боддхисаттвы, которым он, как считают, являлся. Ну или, по-крайней мере, как бхикшу (которым он точно был) распространять  Дхарму безо всякой корысти тем, кто желает её слушать и следовать ей.


Проблема в том, что мадхъямика по известным причинам признает главными трудами Нагарджуны только его (и приписываемые ему) работы по шуньятаваде ("Карику" и пр.), как-то отодвинув на второй план все остальное наследие Нагарджуны.
При том, что, ПМСМ, главные идеи Нагарджуны, созвучные дискурсу того времени (зарождению "другого пути" - бодхисатваяны) изложены в "Ратнавали" (есть русский перевод) и "Дашабхумивибхаша-шастре". Последняя работа мало упоминается и комментируется по-моему только "китаистами" по причине того, что содержит в себе идеи "амидаизма" в чистом виде.

Из Янгутова:
"Своими корнями школа цзинту уходит в индобуддийскую традицию, причем очень раннюю. В известном диалоге царя Милинды и Нагасены говорится о том, что камень, далее самых малых размеров, тонет в воде, но если огромный камень погрузить на лодку, то он поплывет. Точно так же люди даже с плохой кармой могут быть спасены, если будут полагаться на Будду. Впоследствии эту тему развил Нагарджуна, высказавший мысль, что есть два пути к достижению состояния Будды: один - трудный, другой - легкий. Трудный путь подобен тому, пути, в котором человек двигается самостоятельно, второй подобен тому, в котором движется в лодке.
Трудный путь - это путь, двигаясь по которому, человек полагается на собственные усилия, а легкий путь - это путь, на котором он опирается на усилия другого. Под этим понималась спасательная сила бодхисаттв, а также спасительная сила Будды Амитабы, переносящая верующего в рай, известный как Сукхавати.
Идея легкого пути не получила должного распространения в Индии, несмотря на то, что комментарии к сутрам, посвященным спасительной силе Будды Амитабы и его раю Сукхавати, писали великие учителя Нагарджуна (Дашабхумика-вибхаша, кит. Ши чжу пи по шэ лунь, Изложение десяти ступеней бодхисаттвы) и Васубандху (Упадеша шастра Амитабха, кит. Лян шоу ю по ти шэ, Трактат о возрождении в чистой земле)."

----------

Aion (26.05.2015), Tong Po (26.05.2015), Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Похоже на то, что татхагатагарбха -- изначальный ум ясного света, *пустой по своей природе*, считается ни от чего не зависимым и пр. именно в силу своей пустотности. Атман там и рядом не лежал.
> ...
> Понять это многим сложно, очень сложно.


Сама формулировка: пустой по *своей* природе указывает на самость, то есть атиан )))))
Понятно, что любые словесные формулировки, хоть праджняпарамитские, хоть из Третьего поворота Колеса Дхармы, делаются на уровне рационального мышления, то есть являются ярлыками - таково свойство мышления и языка.
Поэтому т возникло разделение на сутры условного и окончательного смысла - какие из этих формулировок указывают на окончательную реалность прямо, а какие косвенно. И спор, собственно, о том, какой из поворотов считать условным, а какой - прямым.
Как ты наверное знаешь, только гелуг считает сутры третьего поворота содержащими условный смысл. Эту кочку зрения ты и отстаивашь.
Остальные школы считают их сутрами прямого смысла, модержащими истинное и окончательное воззрение.

Но понять это многим сложно, очень сложно. Потому в Лотосовой и прочих подобных сутрах последователи рангтонг сравниваются с детьми.
Подрастай скорее )))))

----------


## Алексей А

> Сама формулировка: по *своей* природе указывает на самость, то есть атман )))))


Только если цепляешься за слова. Опять палец за луну приняли  :Smilie:  Своя природа - отсутствие природы и себя.

----------


## Дубинин

> Только если цепляешься за слова. Опять палец за луну приняли  Своя природа - отсутствие природы и себя.


Не- тут палец это и "отсутствие" как и "присутствие". (о чём Нико и писала о трудности понимания (нам объясняли специально))

----------


## Shus

> Похоже на то, что татхагатагарбха -- изначальный ум ясного света, пустой по своей природе, считается ни от чего не зависимым и пр. именно в силу своей пустотности. Атман там и рядом не лежал.


Хотя с Вами трудно спорить из-за близости к источникам  :Smilie: , тем не менее замечу, что не все так считают.

Вот из Торчинова Е.А. "Философия буддизма махаяны" (похоже на то, что говорит Хос, правда?):

_Во-первых_, необходимо помнить, что даже ранние буддийские тексты отрицали атман лишь как индивидуальную субстанциальную душу, поскольку вера в таковую и привязанность к ней как к «я» являются корнем сансарического существования со всеми его страданиями. Но они ничего не говорили об Атмане как едином и абсолютном сверхэмпирическом Я всех существ, о котором, например, учили Упанишады брахманов. Это, конечно, не означает, что ранний буддизм признавал таковой Атман, он просто молчал о нем, не считая соответствующее учение враждебным Дхарме или даже не зная о нем. Надо сказать, что и позднее буддисты, ведшие активнейшую полемику с брахманистскими школами, не считали противником адвайта-веданту Шанкары и обычно просто игнорировали ее (первое упоминания недвойственной веданты встречается только у Камалашилы, причем и после него упоминаний этой школы в буддийских текстах чрезвычайно мало). Собственно, буддисты всегда отрицали не столько атман как таковой, сколько эмпирический характер атмана, в опыте никакого атмана обнаружить нельзя. Буддисты также отрицали замену скандх атманом, но молчали _о возможности существования трансцендентного Атмана «по ту сторону» скандх_.

_Во-вторых_, как уже неоднократно говорилось, буддизм стоял на позициях «срединного воззрения», отрицая крайности и нигилизма, и этернализма.  При этом крайность нигилизма, сводившая нирвану к чистому «ничто», рассматривалась как даже более опасная, чем крайность этернализма, поскольку лишала ценности стремление к освобождению и обесценивала сотериологическую перспективу как таковую. Согласно палийским текстам, и сам Будда отказывался признать, что в нирване не будет никого, кто мог бы осознать себя пребывающим в нирване, храня «благородное молчание» в ответ на соответствующий вопрос Поэтому уже в раннем буддизме развилась тенденция к положительному описанию нирваны как высшего и вечного блаженства, и эта тенденция к «катафатике» применительно к описанию реальности всегда сосуществовала в буддизме с «апофатикои» и описанием природы реальности в отрицательных терминах 

_В-третьих_, абсолютная реальность обозначалась словом «атман» и в некоторых авторитетных текстах, не являющихся непосредственно текстами, излагающими теорию гарбхи. Например, такие термины, как Высший Атман и Великий Атман. употребляются в авторитетном трактате «Махаяна сутраланкара», а также и в «Ланкаватара сутре» (а ее дополнительная глава «Сагатхакам» даже прямо осуждает людей, отвергающих веру в Атмана, правда, не исключено, что здесь имеет место ошибка древнего переписчика, приписавшего Будде взгляды оппонентов буддизма). Еще интереснее содержание одного пассажа из «Махапаринирвана сутры», в котором не только отвергается мысль о том, что учение о Татхагатагарбхе как об Атмане является небуддийским, но, напротив, утверждается, что именно брахманы позаимствовали его из наставлений Будды и приписали себе.

Кроме того, важно отметить, что буддийские тексты употребляли слово «атман» иначе, нежели брахманисты Буддийский «атман» никоим образом не субстанция брахманистских систем, отличная от несомых ею качеств. Буддийский «атман» — Татхагатагарбха — тождественен не только своим атрибутам (подобно дхарме, в которой совпадают носитель
и несомое качество), но и сущности всех феноменов сансары, образуя их собственную природу. В связи с этим тезисом часто приводятся примеры с волнами, имеющими природу воды, или с вещами, сделанными из золота и имеющими, соответственно, природу золота. Подобный взгляд напоминает учение Шанкары об Атмане-Брахмане, но здесь уже
надо скорее говорить о буддийском влиянии на брахманизм, чем о брахманистском на буддизм, поскольку адвайта-веданта значительно моложе теории гарбхи, а допускать непосредственное влияние Упанишад на буддизм вряд ли возможно. _Вместе с тем не может быть и речи о том, что буддисты использовали такие понятия, как «атман», в качестве лишь «искусного средства» (упая) для обращения в буддизм лиц, не готовых к восприятию мадхьямаки и привязанных к брахманистским воззрениям: все сутры, проповедующие идею гарбхи, отчетливо называют ее учением типа нитартха, то есть учением окончательным и не требующим никакой дополнительной интерпретации. И с этим в целом согласны все авторитетные учители махаянской традиции._

----------

Aion (26.05.2015), Legba (26.05.2015), Tong Po (26.05.2015), Vladiimir (26.05.2015), Дубинин (26.05.2015), Нико (26.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Только если цепляешься за слова. Опять палец за луну приняли  Своя природа - отсутствие природы и себя.


Дык конешно: все словесные формулировки - это "палец" в данной метафоре. О том и речь: на что указывает данный палец? Раз есть палец, есть и луна.
А для пропонентов рангтонга все дело пальцем и ограничивается. Так и живут среди своих ментальных конструктов, которые ни на что не указывают - "шелуха и скорлупки ментальных построений", как говорит Лонгченпа.
А, как в ньингам считается, что каково воззрение, таков и результат ))))

----------

Aion (26.05.2015), Vladiimir (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> "шелуха и скорлупки ментальных построений", как говорит Лонгченпа.


Т.е. все 84 тыщи груд учений, что дал Будда, все шастры, сочинения великих буддийских философов древности и современности -- это "шелуха и скорлупки"? А зачем тогда ты сам в этой шелухе годами возишься?) Не лучше бы достичь результата уже, стряхнув с себя всю шелуху?

Как говорит ЕС Далай-лама: "Неужели вы считаете себя умнее Нагарджуны?")

----------

Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> О какой голимой вере речь?
> О каких эмоциях?
> То пошлый номинализм,
> То голимая вера,


Голимая вера и приводит к пошлому номинализму, отстаивать который людям с "незрелым умом" (bāla-pṛthagjanā) приходится за счет эмоций.




> Что дальше?
> "Сраная прасангика"?


Дальше - махамадхьямака

----------

Aion (26.05.2015), Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Хотя с Вами трудно спорить из-за близости к источникам , тем не менее замечу, что не все так считают.
> 
> Вот из Торчинова Е.А. "Философия буддизма махаяны" (похоже на то, что говорит Хос, правда?):
> 
> _Во-первых_, необходимо помнить, что даже ранние буддийские тексты отрицали атман лишь как индивидуальную субстанциальную душу, поскольку вера в таковую и привязанность к ней как к «я» являются корнем сансарического существования со всеми его страданиями. Но они ничего не говорили об Атмане как едином и абсолютном сверхэмпирическом Я всех существ, о котором, например, учили Упанишады брахманов. Это, конечно, не означает, что ранний буддизм признавал таковой Атман, он просто молчал о нем, не считая соответствующее учение враждебным Дхарме или даже не зная о нем. Надо сказать, что и позднее буддисты, ведшие активнейшую полемику с брахманистскими школами, не считали противником адвайта-веданту Шанкары и обычно просто игнорировали ее (первое упоминания недвойственной веданты встречается только у Камалашилы, причем и после него упоминаний этой школы в буддийских текстах чрезвычайно мало). Собственно, буддисты всегда отрицали не столько атман как таковой, сколько эмпирический характер атмана, в опыте никакого атмана обнаружить нельзя. Буддисты также отрицали замену скандх атманом, но молчали _о возможности существования трансцендентного Атмана «по ту сторону» скандх_.
> 
> _Во-вторых_, как уже неоднократно говорилось, буддизм стоял на позициях «срединного воззрения», отрицая крайности и нигилизма, и этернализма.  При этом крайность нигилизма, сводившая нирвану к чистому «ничто», рассматривалась как даже более опасная, чем крайность этернализма, поскольку лишала ценности стремление к освобождению и обесценивала сотериологическую перспективу как таковую. Согласно палийским текстам, и сам Будда отказывался признать, что в нирване не будет никого, кто мог бы осознать себя пребывающим в нирване, храня «благородное молчание» в ответ на соответствующий вопрос Поэтому уже в раннем буддизме развилась тенденция к положительному описанию нирваны как высшего и вечного блаженства, и эта тенденция к «катафатике» применительно к описанию реальности всегда сосуществовала в буддизме с «апофатикои» и описанием природы реальности в отрицательных терминах 
> 
> _В-третьих_, абсолютная реальность обозначалась словом «атман» и в некоторых авторитетных текстах, не являющихся непосредственно текстами, излагающими теорию гарбхи. Например, такие термины, как Высший Атман и Великий Атман. употребляются в авторитетном трактате «Махаяна сутраланкара», а также и в «Ланкаватара сутре» (а ее дополнительная глава «Сагатхакам» даже прямо осуждает людей, отвергающих веру в Атмана, правда, не исключено, что здесь имеет место ошибка древнего переписчика, приписавшего Будде взгляды оппонентов буддизма). Еще интереснее содержание одного пассажа из «Махапаринирвана сутры», в котором не только отвергается мысль о том, что учение о Татхагатагарбхе как об Атмане является небуддийским, но, напротив, утверждается, что именно брахманы позаимствовали его из наставлений Будды и приписали себе.
> ...


Я знала, что здесь вот-вот всплывёт Торчинов. Но он, к сожалению, никогда не являлся для меня авторитетом. Хотя в приведённом Вами отрывке есть разумные мысли. Если выбирать между Торчиновым и Далай-ламой, я выберу последнего. Так мы и творим себе кумиров, невзирая на буддийские четыре печати: Вы -- Торчинова, я -- Далай-ламу, Хос -- Лонгченпу. Ну что тут теперь поделать :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Неужели вы считаете себя умнее Нагарджуны?")


Хотя Нагарджуна явно учил Общей Мадхъямаке Рантонг в его труде «Собрание Рассуждений», но в *работе «Восхваление Абсолютного Аспекта Реальности», он также ясно выражает воззрение Великой Мадхъямаки Жентонг*.

http://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/Великий+Срединный+Путь/

----------

Aion (26.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я уже писал, что несозданное и независимое - условные характеристики, просто средство описания, и относятся они *к абсолютной истине*, а не к тому, на *что она указывает*.


У вас путаница в голове, Алексей: то палец указывает на абс. истину, то вдруг сама эта истина на что-то указывает (может быть, на палец?)))).
Вы уж разберитесь сперва, что на что указывает, а там и поговорим ))

----------


## Нико

> Хотя Нагарджуна явно учил Общей Мадхъямаке Рантонг в его труде «Собрание Рассуждений», но в *работе «Восхваление Абсолютного Аспекта Реальности», он также ясно выражает воззрение Великой Мадхъямаки Жентонг*.
> 
> http://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/Великий+Срединный+Путь/


Мда? Имеется в виду "Хвала ушедшему от мира"? Или, иначе, "Восхваление запредельному"? Советую почитать новую книгу "Исследование природы реальности", под редакцией красивой тувинки, как её там, Новосибирск, 2015 г. )))

----------


## Алексей А

> Не- тут палец это и "отсутствие" как и "присутствие". (о чём Нико и писала о трудности понимания (нам объясняли специально))


Истина условно присутствует, иначе что тогда постигать. Но она указывает на отсутствие самости; но некоторым нравятся формулировки, ее описывающие- "абсолютная", "нерожденная" и т.д. и она принимается за саму природу, абсолютную и нерожденную.
Самая сложная часть философии пустоты в понимании "присутствия" - относительной истины, того что существует помимо самосущей природы, и восприятии двух истин вместе.

----------


## Shus

> .....Так мы и творим себе кумиров, невзирая на буддийские четыре печати: Вы -- Торчинова, я -- Далай-ламу, Хос -- Лонгченпу. Ну что тут теперь поделать


Простенько как-то все у Вас и безыскусно.

----------

Нико (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Но понять это многим сложно, очень сложно. Потому в Лотосовой и прочих подобных сутрах последователи рангтонг сравниваются с детьми.
> Подрастай скорее )))))


Не хочу так подрастать! Хочу быть вечной школьницей! Скажи, а атман пуст от самобытия или не пуст? :Cool:

----------

Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Простенько как-то все у Вас и безыскусно.


Да, я не люблю всё усложнять, это правда. Потому и стараюсь усвоенные мною вещи не цитировать, а пересказывать своими словами. Незамысловато получается, не по-научному, согласна).

----------

Shus (26.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я знала, что здесь вот-вот всплывёт Торчинов. Но он, к сожалению, никогда не являлся для меня авторитетом. Хотя в приведённом Вами отрывке есть разумные мысли. Если выбирать между Торчиновым и Далай-ламой, я выберу последнего. Так мы и творим себе кумиров, невзирая на буддийские четыре печати: Вы -- Торчинова, я -- Далай-ламу, Хос -- Лонгченпу. Ну что тут теперь поделать


Ну так-то тут тема начиналась со Слова Будды. Не Торчинова, не ЕСДЛ, не Лонгченпы, а Самого Будды.
Ну так и как де быть с Триратной? А, Нико?

----------


## Нико

> Ну так-то тут тема начиналась со Слова Будды. Не Торчинова, не ЕСДЛ, не Лонгченпы, а Самого Будды.
> Ну так и как де быть с Триратной? А, Нико?


А Триратна была и остаётся, Tong Po. Надеюсь, что остаётся.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот Будда *видит* отсутствие самосущих вещей и больше ничего.


Когда мы говорим "видеть", то имеем в виду двойственное, субъект-объектное восприятие. И это действительно так, поскольку омраченные существа видят результат разворачивания своего кармически обусловленного мыслетворения (прапанча).
*Устранивший двойственное восприятие пребывает в истинносущем, в природе своего ума, един со своим умом.* *То, чему ты сам тождественен, невозможно "видеть" в смысле кармически обусловленного двойственного восприятия*, так же как глаз не может увидеть сам себя или нож сам себя разрезать. Поэтому и говорится "даже будды никогда не видели и не увидят ум". Но это не означает, что этого истинносущего, изначального ума ясного света, нет вовсе. Его невозможно видеть как объект именно потому, что истинное знание о нем возникает только при снятии субъект-объектности. *Поэтому и такая двойственность в дискурсе: в одних местах говорится, что истинносущего нет, а в других - что есть.* Это просто разны перспективы описания, и надо правильно понимать, в каком смысле нет, а в каком - есть.

*Вот об этой истинной сущности и говорится в Махапаринирвана-сутре как о Маха-Атмане.*

----------

Aion (26.05.2015), Tong Po (26.05.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> У вас путаница в голове, Алексей: то палец указывает на абс. истину, то вдруг сама эта истина на что-то указывает (может быть, на палец?)))).
> Вы уж разберитесь сперва, что на что указывает, а там и поговорим ))


В голове путаницы нет, может есть в изложении  :Smilie:  (или вашем нежелании понимать написанное)
Попробую еще раз  :Smilie: 
Указанием я назвал саму *идею* абсолютной истины; то, как описать реальную природу вещей, как это природа видится. Эта идея присутствует из-за необходимости как то обозначить это постижение, при том что при самом постижении ничего не видится. 
Абсолютная истина - это видение отсутствия самости, не более того.
Нерожденность, о которой говорится, относится именно к этой идее-обозначению.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нерожденность, о которой говорится, относится именно к этой идее-обозначению.


Как идея-обозначение может быть нерожденным, что за вздор?

Я же говорю, путаница в голове, голимый номинализм )))

----------


## Алексей А

> Как идея-обозначение может быть нерожденным, что за вздор?
> 
> Я же говорю, путаница в голове, голимый номинализм )))


И об этом я писал. Нерожденная с *относительной* точки зрения. Ничего глубокого, того что вы тут увидели, нет в этой нерожденности, просто похожее описание. Истина просто есть номинально, и она тоже пуста.

----------


## Алексей А

> Когда мы говорим "видеть", то имеем в виду двойственное, субъект-объектное восприятие. И это действительно так, поскольку омраченные существа видят результат разворачивания своего кармически обусловленного мыслетворения (прапанча).[/B]


Не совсем так, постижение реальности в самадхи тоже называется "видение", но оно называется недвойственным.
"Он не выходит из устойчивого сосредоточения,
в котором не проявляются признаки вещей,
при этом он не воспринимает
ни сознания, ни сознаваемого, ни себя."  (Средний ламрим, с.524)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Истина просто есть номинально, и она тоже пуста...


... с точки зрения рассудочного дискурса, но не с точки зрения окончательного высшего видения будд. Поэтому сутры Третьего поворота и следует считать окончательными (так и считают все школы кроме гелуг): они разворачивают объяснение именно в этой перспективе.
И у Нагарджуны эта двоственность прослеживается: в шастрах одно, а в гимнах - другое. Противоречия нет, просто разные перспективы, для разных целей предназначенные.
Об этом я и сказал тут.

----------

Aion (26.05.2015), Tong Po (26.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не совсем так, постижение реальности в самадхи тоже называется "видение", но оно называется недвойственным.
> "*Он не выходит из устойчивого сосредоточения*,
> в котором не проявляются признаки вещей,
> при этом *он не воспринимает*
> ни сознания, ни сознаваемого, ни себя."  (Средний ламрим, с.524)


Вот об этом *"он"*, об Изначальном Уме ясного света, *который не выходит из устойчивого сосредоточения* и *не воспринимает* двойственности, пребывая в окончательной самотождественности, в Махапаринирвана-сутре и говорится как о самосущем Маха-атмане.
А в Кунжед гьялпо - как о "бодхичитте, царе всетворящем".

Именно об этом я и сказал тут.

----------

Aion (26.05.2015), Tong Po (26.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> пребывая в окончательной самотождественности, в Махапаринирвана-сутре и говорится как о самосущем Маха-атмане.


 Ну хорошо.

----------

Нико (26.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это не так. Ибо, если бы Амдо Гедун Чопел действительно противостоял Цонкапе, его бы не почитали так, как сейчас.


Ага, а Таранатха не был противником Далай-ламы V, иначе его «перерождение» Богдо-гегена бы не почитали так, как сейчас  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (26.05.2015), Legba (26.05.2015), Tong Po (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ага, а Таранатха не был противником Далай-ламы V, иначе его «перерождение» Богдо-гегена бы не почитали так, как сейчас


Вот самое интересное... Вы вроде ведь в Китае живёте? Я вон тоже в Индии много лет прожила, и что-то там не озвучиваются такие жёсткие доктринальные противоречия, как на этом буддийском форуме. С чего бы это?)

----------

Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Вот самое интересное... Вы вроде ведь в Китае живёте? Я вон тоже в Индии много лет прожила, и что-то там не озвучиваются такие жёсткие доктринальные противоречия, как на этом буддийском форуме. С чего бы это?)


Ну как - с чего. Представители нетибетских направлений в Индии встречаются достаточно редко - и навряд ты с ними общалась. Так что все доктринальные противоречия с тхераваддинами и представителями дальневосточной Махаяны - автоматически прошли мимо. Кроме того, если говорить о тибетской среде, ты общаешься *только* с лицами, лояльными ЕСДЛ, правда? А так-то в Индии, как тебе известно, по вполне пустяковым, с доктринальной точки зрения, вопросам (типа - "это злой дух или нет") и убить могут)) Куда там БФу до такого накала страстей))))

----------

Aion (26.05.2015), Tong Po (26.05.2015), Сергей Хос (26.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну как - с чего. Представители нетибетских направлений в Индии встречаются достаточно редко - и навряд ты с ними общалась. Так что все доктринальные противоречия с тхераваддинами и представителями дальневосточной Махаяны - автоматически прошли мимо. Кроме того, если говорить о тибетской среде, ты общаешься *только* с лицами, лояльными ЕСДЛ, правда? А так-то в Индии, как тебе известно, по вполне пустяковым, с доктринальной точки зрения, вопросам (типа - "это злой дух или нет") и убить могут)) Куда там БФу до такого накала страстей))))


Да так получается, что в Дхарамсале, когда я общаюсь с буддистами разных традиций, они все почему-то ходят на учения ЕС Далай-ламы. Хотя вроде бы никто их насильно туда не тянет. Вот если бы я попала в Непал, там наверняка бы узнала "много нового". Ибо там силён культ "известного духа". Даже во время визита Озера Ринпоче в Москву к нему подошла за благословением одна молоденькая монголка, и я не знаю, каким чудом Ринпоче увидел у неё на шее шнурочек с маленьким, очень маленьким изображением Шугдена. Ринпоче тут же снял с неё этот амулетик, а монголка запротестовала: "Это мне дал Далай-лама!" Все были в замешательстве. В итоге выяснилось, что не Далай-лама ей это дал, а некий лама, сказав, что "от Далай-ламы". Ринпоче потом её долго очищал).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> они все почему-то ходят на учения ЕС Далай-ламы.


И что? разве тут кто-то сказал, что учения ЕС Далай-ламы плохи?
Он дает учение об анатмане с позиции сутр второго поворота, как принято в гелуг. И это прекрасно.
Но есть еще учение о маха-атмане с позиции сутр третьего поворота. И это тоже прекрасно.
Не вижу, в чем проблема. ))))

----------

Aion (26.05.2015), Legba (26.05.2015), Tong Po (26.05.2015), Vladiimir (26.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Да так получается, что в Дхарамсале, когда я общаюсь с буддистами разных традиций, они все почему-то ходят на учения ЕС Далай-ламы. Хотя вроде бы никто их насильно туда не тянет. Вот если бы я попала в Непал, там наверняка бы узнала "много нового". Ибо там силён культ "известного духа". Даже во время визита Озера Ринпоче в Москву к нему подошла за благословением одна молоденькая монголка, и я не знаю, каким чудом Ринпоче увидел у неё на шее шнурочек с маленьким, очень маленьким изображением Шугдена. Ринпоче тут же снял с неё этот амулетик, а монголка запротестовала: "Это мне дал Далай-лама!" Все были в замешательстве. В итоге выяснилось, что не Далай-лама ей это дал, а некий лама, сказав, что "от Далай-ламы". Ринпоче потом её долго очищал).


В Дарамсале, сколь я помню, тоже видел вывеску "ДШ society"))) А чтобы оценить состав посетителей учений ЕСДЛ - достаточно окинуть беглым взглядом толпу во время его учений - и во время, например, Нингма Монлама. И задаться вопросом - где же на учениях ЕСДЛ все эти красавцы в белых зенах?))) Не то, чтобы их вообще не было - но прямо вот заметно меньше)). А что касается ДШ - так это вообще какая-то местечковая заморочка, а не вопрос "есть ли атман". И то - вон куда все зашло))

----------

Aion (26.05.2015), Tong Po (26.05.2015), Сергей Хос (26.05.2015), Фил (26.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот самое интересное... Вы вроде ведь в Китае живёте? Я вон тоже в Индии много лет прожила, и что-то там не озвучиваются такие жёсткие доктринальные противоречия, как на этом буддийском форуме. С чего бы это?)


Наверное, с того, что никаких доктринальных противоречий вовсе нет, они только кажущиеся, тибетцы же лучше знают, ведь они впитывают Дхарму с молоком матери, а история Тибета XIII-XVI веков это всё ложь и китайская пропаганда.

----------

Legba (26.05.2015), Tong Po (26.05.2015), Владимир Николаевич (26.05.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Далеко не первый, а скорее последний:


По Вашей схеме получается, что Марпа получил передачу ламрима от Атиши. Вроде нет никаких сведений, чтобы Марпа получал учения от Атиши.

Что касается учений ламримов, то традиционно их  источником считается Абхисамаяаламкара Арья Майтреи.

----------

Сергей Хос (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Что касается учений ламримов, то традиционно их  источником считается Абхисамаяаламкара Арья Майтреи.


Это верно, но Атиша был первопроходцем, который сформировал этапы пути к просветлению именно так.

----------


## Shus

> По Вашей схеме получается, что Марпа получил передачу ламрима от Атиши. Вроде нет никаких сведений, чтобы Марпа получал учения от Атиши.


Этого я не знаю, тут Вам вероятно виднее.
Схема отсюда: Higgins D. "A Comparative Study the Tbetian Lam-rims" (1987)




> Что касается учений ламримов, то традиционно их  источником считается Абхисамаяаламкара Арья Майтреи.


Традиционно - это вероятно в вашей традиции?
Абхисамаяаламкара, насколько я знаю, средневековый трактат, в т.ч. подробно разъясняющий положение трех типов учения из ранних сутр.
Можно наверное и его считать "источником", хотя также можно считать источником и ранние сутры, которые в нем комментируются.

Ну и Ламрим - это все-таки определенный жанр, сложившийся на Тибете. Одна из интересных особенностей - акцент на "три типа личности", не на "три типа учения".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Советую почитать


Своими словами можно? )))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А вот и нет. С точки зрения Дхармы она как раз реальный объект. Постигается йога-пратьякшей. Почитайте соответсвующие сутры и шастры.


В терминологии переводной : ) шастры "реальным" (васту) может быть быть и абстрактный объект. Пример: 4БИ.

----------

Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Смотрю, участник Хос пишет, что буддийская вера только на третьем повороте добирается до атмана.
А вот в иных религиях, что европских, что ориентальных, об атмане говорят с самого начала! Вот прямота изложения и честность.
Не лучше ли с самого начала следовать хоть бы родному православию? тем более и ЕСДЛ об этом говорит. Сразу тебе третий поворот, душа и Господь, без мудрежа и болота хинаянского.
Даже дурни-нехристи атеистические--и те об атмане самосущем думают. А буддисты что? самая отсталая и путаная у них вера, коли только на третьем повороте, и то со скрипом о том же узнают.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (27.05.2015), Нико (26.05.2015), Сергей Ч (26.05.2015), Фил (26.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (26.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Именно об этом я Хоса и спрашивал, почему не назвать свою теистическую религию Православие?

----------

Нико (26.05.2015), Сергей Ч (26.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (26.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Смотрю, участник Хос пишет, что буддийская вера только на третьем повороте добирается до атмана.
> А вот в иных религиях, что европских, что ориентальных, об атмане говорят с самого начала! Вот прямота изложения и честность.
> Не лучше ли с самого начала следовать хоть бы родному православию? тем более и ЕСДЛ об этом говорит. Сразу тебе третий поворот, душа и Господь, без мудрежа и болота хинаянского.
> Даже дурни-нехристи атеистические--и те об атмане самосущем думают. А буддисты что? самая отсталая и путаная у них вера, коли только на третьем повороте, и то со скрипом о том же узнают.


Я давно так не смеялась))))

----------

Сергей Ч (26.05.2015), Фил (26.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Именно об этом я Хоса и спрашивал, почему не назвать свою теистическую религию Православие?


Хос вам давно уже ответил, чем отличается провозвестие сутр Третьего поворота от теизма, а вы все крутите свою шарманку. Скушно с вами )))

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Tong Po (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Как говорится, "Смейся паяц..." (без обиды, просто цитата))))
> А вот мне кажется смешной мысль о том, что окончательное воззрение дано в сутрах Второго поворота, а потом почему-то понадобилось возвращаться к условному смыслу.
> При том, что в самих сутрах Третьего поворота о них прямо говорится как об имеющих окончательный смысл, а о праджняпарамитском цикле - как о ситуативном противоядии, предназначенном для тех, кто болен пристрастием к вещности.
> 
> Так что это не я придумал, взгляд вполне традиционный. Поэтому можешь сколько угодно смеяться, но если тебя веселит такое пошлое и вздорное паясничанье, как в прокомментированном тобою топике, смеешься ты лишь над собственной, как бы это помягче? ну ты сама понимаешь, что я хотел сказать )))


Да после этого я просто проститутка.

----------


## Фил

> Хос вам давно уже ответил, чем отличается провозвестие сутр Третьего поворота от теизма, а вы все крутите свою шарманку. Скушно с вами )))


Вот это Вы имеете в виду:


> Тем, что в теизме Бог творит реальный мир, один на всех, а в буддизме ясн. свет ума порождает иллюзорные видимости, каждый свою ))) (которые создают сходные миры, "шесть уделов" на основе "общей кармы" разных существ)
> Совершенно разные принципы, следствием чего является совершенно разная эсхатология.


Какая в буддизме может быть эсхатология?
Кому спасаться?
У Вас то есть кому.

----------


## Фил

И зачем Вы меня путали относительно теизма и деизма:



> Теизм в узком смысле, в отличие от деизма, полагает, что Бог не только является творцом мира, но и принимает непосредственное или опосредованное участие в его управлении. Отсюда представление о божественном провидении. От пантеизма отличается признанием личности Бога и отдельности от мира.
> 
> Теизм в широком смысле включает в себя монотеизм, политеизм, пантеизм и деизм.


Ну у Вас что-то похожее на пантеизм. Это было распространено в эпоху Возрождения. Заболоцкого на Колыму сослали за пантеизм. Вы в хорошей компании. Хотите называть свой пантеизм буддизмом? Зачем - непонятно. Но запретить Вам никто не может.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот это Вы имеете в виду:
> Какая в буддизме может быть эсхатология?
> Кому спасаться?
> У Вас то есть кому.


Вот странный вы человек: упорно пропускаете мимо ушей неугодную вам информацию (примерно как ваши индейцы - корабли))))
А ведь я уже постил это высказывание ДЛЛ:

утверждение махаянского буддизма, состоит в том, что нет причин для окончания основного сознания. Мышление, основанное на обманчивом и искаженном познании заканчивается, поскольку есть противоположное ему понимание, которое устраняет его основу. Однако нет ничего похожего, что было бы противоположно уму ясного света, *и поэтому [индивидуальный] ум ясного света не заканчивается, и личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света, также не имеет конца*. Несмотря на то что привычки искажённого познания могут завершиться, нет причин прекращения ума ясного света.

Что такое личность, есть ли у личности начало, будет ли у неё конец?
Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV
Ноттингем, Англия, 26 мая 2008 года

Итак: *индивидуальный ум ясного света не прекращается по достижении нирваны.*
Ответьте: почему это не эсхатология? в чем разница?

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Tong Po (27.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

Кто спасается?
Эсхатология для кого?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кто спасается?
> Эсхатология для кого?


Фил, вглядитесь в текст повнимательнее, и корабли Кортеса предстанут вашему изумленному взору, обещаю )))
Там написано буквально следующее:

[индивидуальный] ум ясного света, личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света

Вот этот [индивидуальный] ум или  личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света и "спасается".
Разве нет?

----------


## Фил

Вообще парадоксальная ситуация. Сергей, а кроме Вас кто-то есть традиции Ньингма живой здесь, кто мог бы тоже поучавствовать в беседе?
Есть тексты.
Есть Сергей Хос как единственно верный из интерпретатор?
Вы себе все таки задавали вопрос, Вы точно правильно понимаете то что там написано? Или это "китайская комната" или машина Тьюринга?

----------


## Фил

> Фил, вглядитесь в текст повнимательнее, и корабли Кортеса предстанут вашему изумленному взору, обещаю )))
> Там написано буквально следующее:
> 
> [индивидуальный] ум ясного света, личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света
> 
> Вот этот [индивидуальный] ум или  личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света и "спасается".
> Разве нет?


А вот у меня ощущение, что это не я что-то не вижу, а Вы какую-то палку за Лох-несское чудовище принимаете.
И что теперь будем делать?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот у меня ощущение, что это не я что-то не вижу, а Вы какую-то палку за Лох-несское чудовище принимаете.
> И что теперь будем делать?


Фил, вы чем выкручиваться и говорить о чем угодно кроме непосредственной темы, лучше ответьте конкретно на прямой вопрос, почему утверждение:
личность обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света, не имеет конца
нельзя считать учением об индивидуальном спасении (вы ведь это имели в виду, когда писали "эсхатология")?
Это ведь не моя интерпретация, а сказано человеком, которого вы, кажется, признаете за авторитет в данном вопросе.
Или уже нет?

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Tong Po (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Хос, лучше я дам тебе ответ на этот вопрос

----------


## Tong Po

> В терминологии переводной : ) шастры "реальным" (васту) может быть быть и абстрактный объект. Пример: 4БИ.


так 4БИ объект не абстрактный, в данном случае. Ведь тут (в шастре) имеется в виду вовсе не дискурсивное знание.

----------


## Tong Po

> Смотрю, участник Хос пишет, что буддийская вера только на третьем повороте добирается до атмана.
> А вот в иных религиях, что европских, что ориентальных, об атмане говорят с самого начала! Вот прямота изложения и честность.
> Не лучше ли с самого начала следовать хоть бы родному православию? тем более и ЕСДЛ об этом говорит. Сразу тебе третий поворот, душа и Господь, без мудрежа и болота хинаянского.
> Даже дурни-нехристи атеистические--и те об атмане самосущем думают. А буддисты что? самая отсталая и путаная у них вера, коли только на третьем повороте, и то со скрипом о том же узнают.


Неужели до некоторых участников так и не доходит, что в "дотретьеповоротных" религиях говорится о совсем ином атмане? Вроде Хос об этом, минимум раз пять писал.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Shus (27.05.2015), Vladiimir (27.05.2015), Сергей Хос (27.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Именно об этом я Хоса и спрашивал, почему не назвать свою теистическую религию Православие?



Хос объяснял раз пять. Не дошло...

Вместо того, чтобы обсудить, действительно интересную тему - отличие атмана "Третьего Поворота" от иных концепций атманов участники предпочитают стойко игнорировать очевидное. М-да...

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Сергей Хос (27.05.2015), Серёжка (26.08.2016)

----------


## Tong Po

> Вот это Вы имеете в виду:
> Какая в буддизме может быть эсхатология?
> Кому спасаться?
> У Вас то есть кому.



Вы попутали эсхатологию с сотериологией.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Сергей Хос (27.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Вообще парадоксальная ситуация. Сергей, а кроме Вас кто-то есть традиции Ньингма живой здесь, кто мог бы тоже поучавствовать в беседе?
> Есть тексты.
> Есть Сергей Хос как единственно верный из интерпретатор?
> Вы себе все таки задавали вопрос, Вы точно правильно понимаете то что там написано? Или это "китайская комната" или машина Тьюринга?


Хм... А участники традиции Кагью Вас чем именно не устраивают? Там ровно так же считают сутры Третьего Поворота сутрами окончательного смысла... И жентонг - высшим воззрением. И, да, я живой и, относительно здесь. 
Кстати, можно пригласить в тему представителей дальневосточного буддизма - там тоже. Гелуг, в мире, в общем-то в меньшинстве.

З.Ы. Слово Будды, процитированное в самом начале темы, как я понимаю, никого, кроме Хоса (и меня) не устраивает.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Владимир Николаевич (27.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Хос, лучше я дам тебе ответ на этот вопрос



А Вы в курсе что такое эсхатология?

----------


## Aion

> Есть тексты.


Да, есть тексты Третьего поворота с недвусмысленными комментариями, но кому-то сохранность шаблона милее.

----------

Tong Po (27.05.2015), Сергей Хос (27.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вы попутали эсхатологию с сотериологией.


Да я перепутал.
Но в статье про эсхатологию буддизма вообще нет.
Какая эсхатология в буддизме?
эсхатология

----------


## Фил

Хотя я понимаю о чем вы с Хосом говорите. Но в таком изложении это выглядит чрезвычайно странно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Неужели до некоторых участников так и не доходит, что в "дотретьеповоротных" религиях говорится о совсем ином атмане? Вроде Хос об этом, минимум раз пять писал.


Пять раз писал, а всё туман в голове. Вот оно, искусство объяснения Дхармы.

----------

Сергей Ч (27.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> так 4БИ объект не абстрактный, в данном случае. Ведь тут (в шастре) имеется в виду вовсе не дискурсивное знание.


Точно так же число Пи, неучам знакомое лишь дискурсивно, в йогическом созерцании предстает конкретным. Конкретная точка на числовой прямой.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какая эсхатология в буддизме?
> эсхатология


А вы рассмотрите по пунктам определение из приведенной вами ссылки.
Эсхатология: система религиозных взглядов и представлений о (1) конце света, (2) искуплении и (3) загробной жизни, о (4) судьбе Вселенной и её переходе в качественно новое состояние.

1) Ну про конец света объяснять, думаю, не нужно, про разрушение мира в конце кальпы вы и сами наверняка слыхали.
2) Искупление как таковое - чисто христианская тема, но если говорить шире, об эсхатологии (индивидуальном спасении) вообще, то выше эта тема уже обсуждалась. Индивидуальный поток ума ЯС - по смыслу точный аналог вечной души. По крайней мере в ответ на просьбу сформулировать отличие пока что звучит либо брань, либо голословные обвинения в ереси. И ничего содержательного. Так что, пока не показано иное, придется вам признать - спасающаяся "душа" в буддизме тоже есть ))))
3) Ну про загробную жизнь уважаемая Нико нам тут рассказывает регулярно. И опять же, всяко-разные ады, раи и все прочее - дело известное. То есть гробом все не завершается, это понятно.
4) По этому пункту полное сходство отсутствует, но есть определенные общие черты. Например, возникновение т.наз. "чистых миров будд" вполне можно понимать как переход данной локальной Вселенной в качественно новое состояние (в буддизме вселенных много).

Так что, как видите, в буддизме есть своя эсхатология. Естественно, не вполне такая же, как в других религиях, но все признаки наличествуют.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Tong Po (27.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А вы рассмотрите по пунктам определение из приведенной вами ссылки.
> Эсхатология: система религиозных взглядов и представлений о (1) конце света, (2) искуплении и (3) загробной жизни, о (4) судьбе Вселенной и её переходе в качественно новое состояние.
> 
> 1) Ну про конец света объяснять, думаю, не нужно, про разрушение мира в конце кальпы вы и сами наверняка слыхали.
> 2) Искупление как таковое - чисто христианская тема, но если говорить шире, об эсхатологии (индивидуальном спасении) вообще, то выше эта тема уже обсуждалась. Индивидуальный поток ума ЯС - по смыслу точный аналог вечной души. По крайней мере в ответ на просьбу сформулировать отличие пока что звучит либо брань, либо голословные обвинения в ереси. И ничего содержательного. Так что, пока не показано иное, придется вам признать - спасающаяся "душа" в буддизме тоже есть ))))
> 3) Ну про загробную жизнь уважаемая Нико нам тут рассказывает регулярно. И опять же, всяко-разные ады, раи и все прочее - дело известное. То есть гробом все не завершается, это понятно.
> 4) По этому пункту полное сходство отсутствует, но есть определенные общие черты. Например, возникновение т.наз. "чистых миров будд" вполне можно понимать как переход данной локальной Вселенной в качественно новое состояние (в буддизме вселенных много).
> 
> Так что, как видите, в буддизме есть своя эсхатология. Естественно, не вполне такая же, как в других религиях, но все признаки наличествуют.


Я понял Ваш стиль. 
Своя эсхатология, свой атман.
Коллаборационизм  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я понял Ваш стиль. 
> Своя эсхатология, свой атман.
> Коллаборационизм


Да просто мне интересно понимать смысл, а не просто заучить слова и уныло бубнить: этого-нет-и-не-может-быть.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Tong Po (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да просто мне интересно понимать смысл, а не просто заучить слова и уныло бубнить: этого-нет-и-не-может-быть.


А зачем уныло бубнить? Медитируй, и слова превратятся в переживание!

----------

Сергей Ч (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Провозвестие сутр Третьего поворота..


"Cогласно Махаяне, каждое живое существо наделено природой будды (то есть является буддой потенциально), которую оно может реализовать через достижение пробуждения (бодхи) и таким образом стать буддой, и тут вполне естественно предположить, что авторами канонических текстов Махаяны были йогины, достигшие переживания реализации этой природы и ставшие по своему (!) самоощущению (!) пробужденными (просветленными) существами, то есть буддами. И потому ничто не мешало им рассматривать собственную личность и личность Шакьямуни как тождественные, а* следовательно, они могли на полном основании писать сутры от имени Будды*." (Е.А. Торчинов)

Вот вам и "провозвестие"..

----------

Дубинин (27.05.2015), Нико (27.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Тремя поворотами Колеса Дхармы, Будда изложил учения для пользы всех существ, в зависимости от личных целей и уровней учеников.

В Первом повороте, были изложены учения на основе Четырёх Благородных Истин. Общие для всех, конкретные для Шраваков.
Во Втором повороте были изложены учения на основе двух аспектов Бодхичиты праджня и упая. Общие для всех, конкретные для Арья Бодхисатв и Архатов.
В Третьем повороте были изложены учения на основе знания (джняна) Истинной Природы Будды. Общие для всех, конкретные для Арья Бодхисатв глубоких бхуми.

На протяжении многих поколений учения сохраняли Шраваки, Архаты и Арья Бодхисатвы - передавая их в устной форме. Затем учения были записаны в виде различных сутр, для всех, для сохранения обычными  практикующими.

Видя непонимание основ срединного взгляда, Арья Нагарджуна дал свои объяснения мадхьямаки.  

Короткие сутры Праджняпарамиты способны понять только Арья Бодхисатвы глубоких бхуми, средние сутры Праджняпарамиты предназначены для Арья Бодхисатв средних бхуми, большие сутры Праджняпарамиты для Арьев вступивших на этап Видения. 
Для понимания и применения праджня-парамиты практиками находящимся на этапах Накопления и Применения, Арья Майтрея изложил свои комментарии в Абхисамаяаламкаре и других учениях.

Опыт приближения к реализации знания Истинной Природы Будды, передаётся в линиях передач различных традиций, от Будды Шакьямуни и до наших дней.  Передачу учений Третьего поворота также в различное время поддержали Арья Бодхисатвы глубоких бхуми.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот вам и "провозвестие"..


Вот забавно: @*Нико* вам тут поддакнула.
А когда вы то же самое скажете о тантрах - она тоже согласится или уже нет?
И если нет, то почему? ))))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот забавно: @*Нико* вам тут поддакнула.
> А когда вы то же самое скажете о тантрах - она тоже согласится или уже нет?
> И если нет, то почему? ))))


Наверное потому, что Праджняпарамита для неё круче, чем сутры Третьего поворота. Не?)) Мне кстати тоже "второй поворот" Махаяны больше нравится.) А сутры третьего поворота больше на какой-то индийский эпос похожи..

----------

Нико (27.05.2015), Сергей Хос (27.05.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Да просто мне интересно понимать смысл, а не просто заучить слова и уныло бубнить: этого-нет-и-не-может-быть.


Не вижу особо смысла пытаться создать воззрение о самосущности природы ума, собирая все метафоры и попытки его описания. Это никак не связано с пребыванием в этой природе ума, и только увеличит омрачения.
(Цитаты из Драгоценной сокровищницы дхармадхату Лонгчена Рабджама)

"Если пробужденный ум и может быть показан на примере, то он аналогичен пространству.
Так как ум не является чем-то производным и не имеет причины,
Его небытие* запредельно сфере воображения и выражения*.
То, что мы называем "небесным пространством", -* это лишь попытка метафорического обозначения*."

"Он *запределен описаниям* и обозначениям и не лежит в сфере мыслей."

А вот в постижении пустоты согласно воззрению мадхьямаки есть смысл. Видение природы дхарм в следующем описании и есть воззрение мадхьямаки "второго поворота":
"Так как явления естественно возникают из энергии (осознавания),
Их природа чисто символически называется "взаимозависимым происхождением".
Когда кажется, что они возникают из этой чистой энергии,
У них невозможно различить возникновения или невозникновения,
И даже эта "энергия" лишь символ, не имеющий сущности."

----------

Дубинин (27.05.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (27.05.2015), Нико (27.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Неужели до некоторых участников так и не доходит, что в "дотретьеповоротных" религиях говорится о совсем ином атмане? Вроде Хос об этом, минимум раз пять писал.


Ну это вы зря. Еще в самом начале все поняли, что Хос толкует о существовании некого хорошего атмана. Ему все объясняют, что атмана нет вообще, ни плохого ни хорошего. В состоянии ровного медитативного погружения он не обнаруживается, это признано и Хосом. Но мы, осмысливая опыт, убеждаемся, что его нет вообще. Убеждаемся, что практика парамит, в отсутствии атмана во всем воспринимаемом, путь к просветлению, восприятию всего воспринимаемого в его истинной природе т.е. как несамосущего.  Он похоже в этом отсутствии видит некий другой атман, это весьма смахивает на часто приводимую аналогию, когда нищий, которому сказали ничего нет, отвечает дай мне это ничего.

----------

Алексей А (27.05.2015), Дубинин (27.05.2015), Нико (27.05.2015), Сергей Ч (27.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Тремя поворотами Колеса Дхармы, Будда изложил учения для пользы всех существ, в зависимости от личных целей и уровней учеников.
> 
> В Первом повороте, были изложены учения на основе Четырёх Благородных Истин. Общие для всех, конкретные для Шраваков.
> Во Втором повороте были изложены учения на основе двух аспектов Бодхичиты праджня и упая. Общие для всех, конкретные для Арья Бодхисатв и Архатов.
> В Третьем повороте были изложены учения на основе знания (джняна) Истинной Природы Будды. Общие для всех, конкретные для Арья Бодхисатв глубоких бхуми.
> 
> На протяжении многих поколений учения сохраняли Шраваки, Архаты и Арья Бодхисатвы - передавая их в устной форме. Затем учения были записаны в виде различных сутр, для всех, для сохранения обычными  практикующими.
> 
> Видя непонимание основ срединного взгляда, Арья Нагарджуна дал свои объяснения мадхьямаки.  
> ...


Исчерпывающее объяснение.
Только вот хронологически не выдерживает никакой критики.

----------

Сергей Ч (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Еще в самом начале все поняли, что Хос толкует о существовании некого хорошего атмана. Ему все объясняют, что атмана нет вообще,


Хос ведь ничего не выдумывает. Мы же обсуждаем не Хоса, а то, что Будда сказал в сутре прямым текстом, нет?
А так называемые "все" - это конкретно пропоненты гелугпа-яны и примкнувшие к ним тхеравадины (что характерно))))

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Legba (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Хос ведь ничего не выдумывает. Мы же обсуждаем не Хоса, а то, что Будда сказал в сутре прямым текстом, нет?
> А так называемые "все" - это конкретно пропоненты гелугпа-яны и примкнувшие к ним тхеравадины (что характерно))))


Гелугпа-яна слилась в экстазе с тхеравадой????? Я такого ещё не слышала! :Facepalm:

----------

Сергей Ч (27.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Наверное потому, что Праджняпарамита для неё круче, чем сутры Третьего поворота. Не?)) Мне кстати тоже "второй поворот" Махаяны больше нравится.) А сутры третьего поворота больше на какой-то индийский эпос похожи..


А есть еще "изначальная махаяна": Акшобья-вьюха, Сутры Чистой земли и пр.
Там вообще никаких "поворотов" нет.  :Smilie: 

UPD Кстати, а Сутра Лотоса к какому повороту относится (уже запутался)?

----------


## Tong Po

> Да я перепутал.
> Но в статье про эсхатологию буддизма вообще нет.
> Какая эсхатология в буддизме?
> эсхатология


Абхидхармакоша Вам в помощь. Разумеется, эсхатология дхармический религий (всех) значительно отличается от эсхатологии авраамических.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Vladiimir (27.05.2015), Сергей Хос (27.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Точно так же число Пи, неучам знакомое лишь дискурсивно, в йогическом созерцании предстает конкретным. Конкретная точка на числовой прямой.


Не, обсуждать Ваши фантазии мне не интересно. Увольте-с.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Сергей Хос (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> UPD Кстати, а Сутра Лотоса к какому повороту относится (уже запутался)?


По крайней мере, можно точно сказать, что это Махаяна.)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну это вы зря. Еще в самом начале все поняли, что Хос толкует о существовании некого хорошего атмана. Ему все объясняют, что атмана нет вообще, ни плохого ни хорошего. В состоянии ровного медитативного погружения он не обнаруживается, это признано и Хосом. Но мы, осмысливая опыт, убеждаемся, что его нет вообще. Убеждаемся, что практика парамит, в отсутствии атмана во всем воспринимаемом, путь к просветлению, восприятию всего воспринимаемого в его истинной природе т.е. как несамосущего.  Он похоже в этом отсутствии видит некий другой атман, это весьма смахивает на часто приводимую аналогию, когда нищий, которому сказали ничего нет, отвечает дай мне это ничего.


Так Хос и не спорит с отсутствием атмана во всём воспринимаемом. И Сутры Третьего Поворота вовсе не говорят о присутствии атмана в воспринимаемом. Вы это откуда взяли? Сами сформулировали и героически опровергаете? 

З.Ы. Вроде как несколько раз писали, что Природа Будды "видна", когда отсутсвует разделение на субъект и объект. Какое "всё воспринимаемое" тогда? 
З.З.Ы. А Вы что под "атманом-то" понимаете?

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Сергей Хос (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Гелугпа-яна слилась в экстазе с тхеравадой????? Я такого ещё не слышала!


Не слышала? да ты же сама это делаешь, когда лайкаешь такие вот посты, где говорится, что сутры Третьего поворота не аутентичны, будучи позднейшей выдумкой:



> Вот вам и "провозвестие"..

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сами сформулировали и героически опровергаете?


Так в этом и состоит главный метод "опровержения" этих опровергателей: собеседника не слушают, приписывают ему собственные мысли о том, каким должно быть истинно-сущее, а потом с блеском их опровергают.
И страшно довольны собой ))))

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Tong Po (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не слышала? да ты же сама это делаешь, когда лайкаешь такие вот посты, где говорится, что сутры Третьего поворота не аутентичны, будучи позднейшей выдумкой:


А ты что делаешь, говоря, что второй поворот -- учение для незрелых умов? Я вот понять не могу, откуда это взял ты. Даже в твоих цитатах подтверждается другое.

----------


## Shus

> По крайней мере, можно точно сказать, что это Махаяна.)


Это да. 
А поворот-то какой? С нее кстати и начинается "природа будды". Если это "третий", то получается, что он был раньше "второго" (чего не может быть).
Вот и говорю, что запутался.

----------

Дубинин (27.05.2015), Сергей Ч (27.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> А ты что делаешь, говоря, что второй поворот -- учение для незрелых умов? Я вот понять не могу, откуда это взял ты. Даже в твоих цитатах подтверждается другое.


А где он это говорит? Говорят же Вам о том, что большинство школ Махаяны Третий Поворот считают сутрами окончательного смысла.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Сергей Хос (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не слышала? да ты же сама это делаешь, когда лайкаешь такие вот посты, где говорится, что сутры Третьего поворота не аутентичны, будучи позднейшей выдумкой:


Лайк - это просто лайк; он вроде не является гарантом безоговорочного согласия с месседжем того или иного поста.)

----------

Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А где он это говорит? Говорят же Вам о том, что большинство школ Махаяны Третий Поворот считают сутрами окончательного смысла.


А где это большинство? Приведите статистику.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ты что делаешь, говоря, что второй поворот -- учение для незрелых умов? *Я вот понять не могу, откуда это взял ты*. Даже в твоих цитатах подтверждается другое.


Ты либо вообще не читаешь, что я пишу, то есть разговариваешь сама с собой, либо все, что тебе не нравится сразу забываешь. *Я уже приводил эти места, откуда я это взял. Хорошо, давай еще раз. Только пожалуйста, повнимательнее*))):

1. Мнение Логченпы:
*Средний поворот [учит] всецелому очищению и предназначен для людей со средними способностями*. Здесь замысел Учения раскрывается в восьми примерах иллюзорности и в учении о пустоте, подобной пространству. Это средство освобождения от привязанности к противоядию.
*Завершающий же [Поворот колеса Учения], предназначенный для наделенных наивысшими способностями* , содержит учение о постижении истинной природы Основы как она есть (в ее собственной сути) . [351] Это не самость проповедуемая в учениях небуддистов. То, что они в своем неразумии называют «я» вовсе не существует, будучи ложным домыслом . Они пытются говорить о его размерах , но не признают Тел просветления и изначальной мудрости в качестве дхарм .

2. Иллюстрирующая цитата из Махапаринирвана-сутры, которую приводит Лонгченпа в подтверждение своих слов:

О сын благородных, так же и Татхагата ради освобождения всех живых существ [353] дает им строгое  учение об отсутствии «я». Строго практикуя его, они устраняют мысли о так называемом «я» , полностью прекращая таким образом страдания [сансары]. Итак, *для того, чтобы устранить ложные мирские воззрения (локаята), Татхагата дал такое [учение], провозгласив отсутствие самости (атмана) во всех дхармах, чтобы [его ученики] могли освоить пустоту*. Это подобно тому, как женщина *ради [исцеления] своего ребенка намазала сосцы желчью*.
*А ныне, подобно тому, как женщина, смыв желчь со своих сосцов, позвала младенца пить молоко, я даю учение о татхагатагарбхе*. О бхикшу, не бойтесь! Подобно тому, как мать постепенно  призывает [испуганного] ребенка к своей груди испить молока, [354] и вы, бхикшу, узнайте: Татхагатагарбха не является несуществующей! Прежде, в сутрах праджняпарамиты, я учил о пустотности. Поймите, что смысл этого состоит лишь в отсутствии [у дхарм] собственной природы . В противном случае, если созерцать пустоту как полное ничто, Тела просветления и изначальная мудрость не смогут возникнуть, поскольку плод следует за своей причиной.

То есть *сперва*, как предварительное, дается учение праджняпарамиты, *а потом*, как завершающее, учение о татхагатагарбхе, истинно-сущем, пустом от иного, но не от себя. Оно - питающее, подобно молоку, так сказано в сутре.

Понятно, откуда я это взял? или так и не можешь понять? )))))

Может, тебе еще на тибетском скинуть, для аутентичности? )))

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Legba (27.05.2015), Tong Po (27.05.2015), Vladiimir (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А где это большинство? Приведите статистику.


Прежде всего *все* школы Дальневосточного буддизма, а также ньингма и кагью (не знаю как в сакья).
Это и есть "большинство" школ Махаяны.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Legba (27.05.2015), Tong Po (27.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ты либо вообще не читаешь, что я пишу, то есть разговариваешь сама с собой, либо все, что тебе не нравится сразу забываешь. *Я уже приводил эти места, откуда я это взял. Хорошо, давай еще раз. Только пожалуйста, повнимательнее*))):
> 
> 1. Мнение Логченпы:
> *Средний поворот [учит] всецелому очищению и предназначен для людей со средними способностями*. Здесь замысел Учения раскрывается в восьми примерах иллюзорности и в учении о пустоте, подобной пространству. Это средство освобождения от привязанности к противоядию.
> *Завершающий же [Поворот колеса Учения], предназначенный для наделенных наивысшими способностями* , содержит учение о постижении истинной природы Основы как она есть (в ее собственной сути) . [351] Это не самость проповедуемая в учениях небуддистов. То, что они в своем неразумии называют «я» вовсе не существует, будучи ложным домыслом . Они пытются говорить о его размерах , но не признают Тел просветления и изначальной мудрости в качестве дхарм .
> 
> 2. Иллюстрирующая цитата из Махапаринирвана-сутры:
> 
> О сын благородных, так же и Татхагата ради освобождения всех живых существ [353] дает им строгое  учение об отсутствии «я». Строго практикуя его, они устраняют мысли о так называемом «я» , полностью прекращая таким образом страдания [сансары]. Итак, *для того, чтобы устранить ложные мирские воззрения (локаята), Татхагата дал такое [учение], провозгласив отсутствие самости (атмана) во всех дхармах, чтобы [его ученики] могли освоить пустоту*. Это подобно тому, как женщина *ради [исцеления] своего ребенка намазала сосцы желчью*.
> ...


Вы это взяли из текста.
Но не из своего понимания.
И все что делаете - пытаетесь на разные лады пересказать текст.
Может отложите пока в Вас у самого понимание появится?

----------


## Нико

> Это да. 
> А поворот-то какой? С нее кстати и начинается "природа будды". Если это "третий", то получается, что он был раньше "второго" (чего не может быть).
> Вот и говорю, что запутался.


Думаю, третий всё же. По крайней мере, мы знаем, что китайская традиция тяньтай, примерно основанная в 7 веке, основывалась на Лотосовой сутре. А в 13 веке в Японии на ней же основанной возникла традиция нитирэн.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Shus (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может отложите пока в Вас у самого понимание появится?


Я иллюстрирую свое собственное понимание цитатами чтобы показать, что оно - не моя личная выдумка, но существует в традиции, только и всего.
Нико пытается делать то же самое, к ней у вас нет претензий такого рода? почему?

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Tong Po (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Прежде всего *все* школы Дальневосточного буддизма, а также ньингма и кагью (не знаю как в сакья).
> Это и есть "большинство" школ Махаяны.


Сереж, я тебе уже писала, что тут у нас в России люди видят ситуацию по-другому. В Индии такого нет. На учения ЕС Далай-ламы приходят ВСЕ кагью, ньингма и сакья. Приходит и Сакья Тризин, и Гьялва Кармапа. Зачем им ходить туда, если воззрения расходятся? Поэтому про "большинство" не говори.

А, забыла сказать, что и тхеравадины ходят. ) И регулярно приезжают ученики из Тайваня, Сингапура, Индонезии, Кореи.

----------


## Tong Po

> А где это большинство? Приведите статистику.


Нико, Вы действительно не осознаёте, что гелуг это одна из школ тибетского буддизма, который сам по себе не самое многочисленное направление в Дхарме? Больше всего последователей (я только про Махаяны, разумеется) в дальневосточных школах. Это, если говорить об адептах. А если о самих школах "в штуках", то опять-таки: школа гелуг -одна. Кроме неё ещё существуют (речь о Махаяны)- кагью, ньингма, джонанг, тянтай, чань, цзинту, хоссо, хуаянь, нитирэн,сингон...

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Shus (27.05.2015), Vladiimir (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ты что делаешь, говоря, что второй поворот -- учение для незрелых умов?


То есть если применительно к тебе использовать метафору из сутры, на которую ссылается Лонгченпа, получается, что ты останавливаешься на уровне противоядия (Это подобно тому, как [*сперва*] женщина ради [исцеления] своего ребенка намазала сосцы желчью) и отказываешься от насыщающего "молока" учений третьего поворота (*ныне*, подобно тому, как женщина, смыв желчь со своих сосцов, позвала младенца пить молоко, я даю учение о татхагатагарбхе).

----------


## Tong Po

> Сереж, я тебе уже писала, что тут у нас в России люди видят ситуацию по-другому. В Индии такого нет. На учения ЕС Далай-ламы приходят ВСЕ кагью, ньингма и сакья. Приходит и Сакья Тризин, и Гьялва Кармапа. Зачем им ходить туда, если воззрения расходятся? Поэтому про "большинство" не говори.
> 
> А, забыла сказать, что и тхеравадины ходят. ) И регулярно приезжают ученики из Тайваня, Сингапура, Индонезии, Кореи.


А сам ЕСДЛ посещает сикхские храмы:



*Следуя Вашей логике у ЕСДЛ и Гуру Нанака - одно и то же воззрение.*

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Legba (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, Вы действительно не осознаёте, что гелуг это одна из школ тибетского буддизма, который сам по себе не самое многочисленное направление в Дхарме? Больше всего последователей (я только про Махаяны, разумеется) в дальневосточных школах. Это, если говорить об адептах. А если о самих школах "в штуках", то опять-таки: школа гелуг -одна. Кроме неё ещё существуют (речь о Махаяны)- кагью, ньингма, джонанг, тянтай, чань, цзинту, хоссо, хуаянь, нитирэн,сингон...


Да хоть что и сколько существует. Лидеров нет в этих школах, таких, как ЕС Далай-лама. Вот все к нему и бегут.

----------


## Нико

> А сам ЕСДЛ посещает сикхские храмы:
> 
> Вложение 18089
> 
> *Следуя Вашей логике у ЕСДЛ и Гуру Нанака - одно и то же воззрение.*


Вам не понять, почему ЕСДЛ посещает разные храмы и там облачается в их одежды. Он это делает, чтобы порадовать людей, а не потому, что меняет свои взгляды. Даже умным быть не надо, чтобы это осознать.

----------

Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сереж, я тебе уже писала, что тут у нас в России люди видят ситуацию по-другому. В Индии такого нет. На учения ЕС Далай-ламы приходят ВСЕ кагью, ньингма и сакья. Приходит и Сакья Тризин, и Гьялва Кармапа. Зачем им ходить туда, если воззрения расходятся? Поэтому про "большинство" не говори.
> 
> А, забыла сказать, что и тхеравадины ходят. ) И регулярно приезжают ученики из Тайваня, Сингапура, Индонезии, Кореи.


А никто и не говорит, что учения второго поворота бесполезны. Почему бы их не послушать? Чтобы обнаружить полезное, не обязательно полностью разделять воззрение.
Но воззрения реально разные, это известный факт. А в чем разница - хорошо объяснено в сутрах Третьего поворота. ))

----------


## Нико

> То есть если применительно к тебе использовать метафору из сутры, на которую ссылается Лонгченпа, получается, что ты останавливаешься на уровне противоядия (Это подобно тому, как [*сперва*] женщина ради [исцеления] своего ребенка намазала сосцы желчью) и отказываешься от насыщающего "молока" учений третьего поворота (*ныне*, подобно тому, как женщина, смыв желчь со своих сосцов, позвала младенца пить молоко, я даю учение о татхагатагарбхе).


Я не знаю точно, о чём ты, но меня и второй, и третий повороты устраивают. Я не вижу противоречий, в отличие от тебя. (Женщина -- это праджня, а мужики кто?))))

----------


## Shus

> Вам не понять, почему ЕСДЛ посещает разные храмы и там облачается в их одежды. Он это делает, чтобы порадовать людей, а не потому, что меняет свои взгляды. Даже умным быть не надо, чтобы это осознать.


А когда он активно поддерживает Рабию Кадир, он кого хочет порадовть?

----------


## Нико

> А никто и не говорит, что учения второго поворота бесполезны. Почему бы их не послушать? Чтобы обнаружить полезное, не обязательно полностью разделять воззрение.
> Но воззрения реально разные, это известный факт. А в чем разница - хорошо объяснено в сутрах Третьего поворота. ))


И? На что медитировать будешь?)

----------


## Нико

> А когда он активно поддерживает Рабию Кадир, он кого хочет порадовть?


Наверное, Рабию Кадир. Говорю же: смысл деяний будды может осознать только будда, ни кто иной.

----------


## Tong Po

> Да хоть что и сколько существует. Лидеров нет в этих школах, таких, как ЕС Далай-лама. Вот все к нему и бегут.


Всё там есть. И никто к нему не бежит. Школы вполне самостоятельно существуют со времён куда как более ранних, чем та же гелуг. 

З.Ы. А в гелуг нет такого лидера как Гуру Нанак, вот ЕСДЛ по гурудварам и ходит... :Stick Out Tongue: 

З.З.Ы Нико, Вам самой не смешно? Вспомните о Триратне - Будда, Дхарма, Сангха. Где тут ЕСДЛ? Мулагуру, конечно, появляется в Ваджраяне, но Триратна-то никуда не исчезает. А мулагуру у каждого - свой. И необязательно ЕСДЛ. Что вовсе не мешает слушать его учения. Тут нету проблемы. Это, как я понимаю, у Вас такая проблема - кроме лекций ЕСДЛ ничего нельзя (а ещё ККАПОН в сектанстве обвиняют - ржака...)

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Владимир Николаевич (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Всё там есть. И никто к нему не бежит. Школы вполне самостоятельно существуют со времён куда как более ранних, чем та же гелуг. 
> 
> З.Ы. А в гелуг нет такого лидера как Гуру Нанак, вот ЕСДЛ по гурудварам и ходит...
> 
> З.З.Ы Нико, Вам самой не смешно? Вспомните о Триратне - Будда, Дхарма, Сангха. Где тут ЕСДЛ? Мулагуру, конечно, появляется в Ваджраяне, но Триратна-то никуда не исчезает. А мулагуру у каждого - свой. И необязательно ЕСДЛ. Что вовсе не мешает слушать его учения. Тут нету проблемы. Это, как я понимаю, у Вас такая проблема - кроме лекций ЕСДЛ ничего нельзя (а ещё ККАПОН в сектанстве обвиняют - ржака...)


А Вы там когда последний раз были? Есть и другие учителя, конечно. Но ни в какое сравнение...Это не моя проблема, просто наблюдение.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вам не понять, почему ЕСДЛ посещает разные храмы и там облачается в их одежды. Он это делает, чтобы порадовать людей, а не потому, что меняет свои взгляды. Даже умным быть не надо, чтобы это осознать.


Вам не понять, почему даже шиваиты посещают учения ЕСДЛ. Они это делают для того, чтобы порадовать гелугпа, а не потому, что меняют свои взгляды. Я уж не говорю о тхеравадинах и прочих. Даже умным быть не надо, чтобы это осознать. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Пилигрим

> Так Хос и не спорит с отсутствием атмана во всём воспринимаемом. И Сутры Третьего Поворота вовсе не говорят о присутствии атмана в воспринимаемом. Вы это откуда взяли? Сами сформулировали и героически опровергаете? 
> 
> З.Ы. Вроде как несколько раз писали, что Природа Будды "видна", когда отсутсвует разделение на субъект и объект. Какое "всё воспринимаемое" тогда? 
> З.З.Ы. А Вы что под "атманом-то" понимаете?


Так вы отказываетесь от существования истинной самосущей природы всего воспринимаемого? Если да то тред можно закрывать. Если нет то:
1.	Субъект обладает самосущей истинной природой?
2.	Обект обладает самосущей истинной природой?
3.	 Их самосущие истинные прирды разные?
Если на все три вопроса да, то,
4.	Как при таком положении дел добиться отсутствия раделения на субъект и объект. Отсутствие разделения в таком случае ошибка. Такой дискурс путь к еще большему заблуждению, но не к просветлению.
Атман - существующее в воспринимаемом, в независимости от наименования.
Самобытие - существование воспринимаемого в независимости от наименования.
Попробуйте логично ответить, мне действительно интересно, только постарайтесь избежать ярлыков типа «сам придумал…», «пошлый номинализм», «схоластика ни о чем» это не интересно.

----------

Дубинин (27.05.2015), Нико (27.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Наверное, Рабию Кадир. Говорю же: смысл деяний будды может осознать только будда, ни кто иной.


Ну почему же никто иной.... Уйгурские исламисты-сепаратисты и госдеп очень осознают.
Впрочем эта не тема...

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Tong Po (27.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> А Вы там когда последний раз были? Есть и другие учителя, конечно. Но ни в какое сравнение...Это не моя проблема, просто наблюдение.



Где был? В Индии? Недели две назад. А проблема как раз Ваша - мне кажется, что Вы даже не утруждаете себя пониманием того, что ЕСДЛ говорит - Вам не важно, Вам сама личность ЕСДЛ важна. Но вот он - не мой мулагуру. Уж извиняйте. И это, действительно, не моя проблема.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Исчерпывающее объяснение.
> Только вот хронологически не выдерживает никакой критики.


Три поворота это не совсем хронология.
Это не совсем разные сутры.
Это не совсем разные Учения.

Это углубления праджня, углубления шила, углубление самадхи. Это скорее этапы  индивидуального развития.
Это классификация Дхармы, вчёмто условная. Как например Путь, представлен в виде восьми частей, но при этом это единый Путь, где каждая часть опирается на предыдущие и поддерживает последующие.

Путь можно выразить колесом с восемью спицами, можно с тремя. Так и Дхарму можно выразить в виде двух или трёх ян, в виде трёх или пяти поворотов.

----------

Shus (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вам не понять, почему даже шиваиты посещают учения ЕСДЛ. Они это делают для того, чтобы порадовать гелугпа, а не потому, что меняют свои взгляды. Я уж не говорю о тхеравадинах и прочих. Даже умным быть не надо, чтобы это осознать.


А зачем им ходить на учения ЕСДЛ, чтобы "порадовать гелугпа"? Смысл? Денег им за это никто не платит. Так что извините, не в тему.

----------


## Нико

> Где был? В Индии? Недели две назад. А проблема как раз Ваша - мне кажется, что Вы даже не утруждаете себя пониманием того, что ЕСДЛ говорит - Вам не важно, Вам сама личность ЕСДЛ важна. Но вот он - не мой мулагуру. Уж извиняйте. И это, действительно, не моя проблема.


Я не могу не утруждать себя тем, что говорит ЕСДЛ, я же его переводчик. Он и коренной гуру тоже. ) А у Вас -- всё по-другому, видимо. )

----------


## Tong Po

> Так вы отказываетесь от существования истинной самосущей природы всего воспринимаемого? Если да то тред можно закрывать. Если нет то:
> 1.	Субъект обладает самосущей истинной природой?
> 2.	Обект обладает самосущей истинной природой?
> 3.	 Их самосущие истинные прирды разные?
> Если на все три вопроса да, то,
> 4.	Как при таком положении дел добиться отсутствия раделения на субъект и объект. Отсутствие разделения в таком случае ошибка. Такой дискурс путь к еще большему заблуждению, но не к просветлению.
> Атман - существующее в воспринимаемом, в независимости от наименования.
> Самобытие - существование воспринимаемого в независимости от наименования.
> Попробуйте логично ответить, мне действительно интересно, только постарайтесь избежать ярлыков типа «сам придумал…», «пошлый номинализм», «схоластика ни о чем» это не интересно.


1 и 2 - субъект и объект обладают зависимой природой. При коренном повороте сознания нет никакого субъекта и объекта. Остаётся паринишпанна. 
3 поскольку разделение на субъект и объект иллюзорно, то и сами они иллюзорны, то есть они существуют как иллюзия. Однако паринишнпанна существует реально.
4. При каком положении дел? 

*Под атманом в Сутрах Третьего поворота понимается вовсе не "существующее в воспринимаемом"*. *Об этом в теме писали неоднократно,* с соответствующими цитатами и комментариями. Зачем мне доказывать или опровергать то, что Вы себе примыслили? Кстати, в адвайта веданте, например, атман - это тоже не "существующее в воспринимаемом". Тоже есть Вы, получается, даже индуистский ватман не отрицаете, а отрицаете нечто выдуманное. Ну то есть даже концепции такой нет нигде (разве что в самой гелуг).

----------

Aion (27.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> А зачем им ходить на учения ЕСДЛ, чтобы "порадовать гелугпа"? Смысл? Денег им за это никто не платит. Так что извините, не в тему.


Так я же пишу - чтобы порадовать. Это и есть цель. Бескорыстная. Так что не менее в тему, чем у Вас.

----------


## Алексей А

> Я не знаю точно, о чём ты, но меня и второй, и третий повороты устраивают. Я не вижу противоречий, в отличие от тебя.


Вот вот. Хос, тут никто не отрицает третий поворот, не уменьшает его важности. Они мирно сосуществуют.
Для вас это не так, вам потребовалась какая-то пустота от другого и реальность Самоприроды на абсолютном уровне, что вошло в противоречие со вторым поворотом (другое воззрение), чего кстати нет в дальневосточном Буддизме, насколько я знаю.
Суть возникшего спора скорее в рангтонг vs жентонг.
В своих цитатах и других текстах только вы и придерживающиеся того же воззрения видите жентонг, для меня он там не очевиден. А воззрение подтверждаете словами на тему "третий поворот лучше всех", ладно, но откуда это странное воззрение?

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (27.05.2015), Нико (27.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Так я же пишу - чтобы порадовать. Это и есть цель. Бескорыстная. Так что не менее в тему, чем у Вас.


Ахха. Я, например, не пойду ни на какие учения, чтобы просто кого-то порадовать. Особенно если они стоят немалых денег. И забесплатно не пойду тоже.  Поняли разницу?

----------


## Фил

> Я иллюстрирую свое собственное понимание цитатами чтобы показать, что оно - не моя личная выдумка, но существует в традиции, только и всего.
> Нико пытается делать то же самое, к ней у вас нет претензий такого рода? почему?


То есть, Вы приводите цитаты для того, чтобы показать, что это не Ваша личная выдумка, но и выдумка кого-то ещё?
А если бы не было цитат, то Вы как Самоучка из "Тошноты" не придавали бы своим выводам никакого значения?

К Нико нет таких претензий, потому что она так не делает, у нее нет даже электронных книг, чтобы копипастить оттуда простыни синего шрифта.
Рантонг в ее изложении не требует никаких цитат и вообще, неважно кем был бы изложен рантонг, хоть Юрой Шатуновым - оне не перестанет от этого быть истиной.

А Вы считаете, что йогины прошлого Вам помогут и прячетесь за синий шрифт Долпопы и Лонгченпы.
Не помогут, надо сначала самому обрести воззрение.
Вы пытаетесь поэтому высмеять оппонента, все эти "гелугпаяна", "пошлый номинализм", "учение для низших умов", потому что не чувствуете за собой силы.

Но ведя дискуссию в таком стиле Вы, к сожалению, только дискредитируете учение Третьего поворота и больше ничего.
Я могу цитатами пользоваться из-за собственного косноязычия и недостаточно детальной проработки вопроса.
Вы же ими пользуетесь вместо своей собственной головы, только это не Долпопа, а симулякр Долпопы.

Как только Вы разберетесь в Третьем повороте, Вы сможете все объяснить за 3 сообщения, а не за 1000 и конца не видно.

----------

Алексей А (27.05.2015), Нико (27.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я не могу не утруждать себя тем, что говорит ЕСДЛ, я же его переводчик. Он и коренной гуру тоже. ) А у Вас -- всё по-другому, видимо. )


О! Ну наконец-то проблеск осознования! Да, я не переводчик ЕСДЛ и да (бинго!) он не мой мулагуру. Я, кстати, писал об этом. Однако в этой теме, Нико, обсуждают Сутра Третьего поворота. Не лекции ЕСДЛ. И не все присутствующие имеют ЕСДл в качестве мулагуру. Подумайте над этим.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И? На что медитировать будешь?)


Некоторым людям удобнее в качестве объекта медитации визуализировать не какой-нибудь физический объект, а что-то, не имеющее формы. Поэтому Панчен-лама Лобсанг Чокьи Гьялцен написал свою _Махамудру традиции гелуг-кагью_ в согласии положениями работы Цонкапы _Среднее руководство по этапам Пути_. Согласно его подходу, успокоение ума достигается посредством сосредоточения ума на самом уме, и те, кто имеет такую предрасположенность, могут пользоваться данным методом. *Нечто подобное используется и в других школах , где предлагается [непосредственно] исследовать саму природу ума**.

* Тиб. sems ngo = sems nyid, сущность ума, «ум как таковой».

Пабонгка. _Наставления по Ламриму_

----------

Aion (27.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ахха. Я, например, не пойду ни на какие учения, чтобы просто кого-то порадовать. Особенно если они стоят немалых денег. И забесплатно не пойду тоже.  Поняли разницу?


 Ну это понятно - Вы ж не дживанмукта и не сотапанна. Поняли разницу?

----------

Aion (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну это понятно - Вы ж не дживанмукта и не сотапанна. Поняли разницу?


Не поняла.  Я ПОЙДУ НА УЧЕНИЯ СВОЕГО УЧИТЕЛЯ. Это хоть понятно?) (Вы можете к ламе Оле или Уле ходить, никто ж не запрещает).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> То есть, Вы приводите цитаты для того, чтобы показать, что это не Ваша личная выдумка, но и *выдумка кого-то ещё*?


Вообще-то я бы не вашем месте поостерегся называть Будду и Лонгченпу выдумщиками.
Эдак мы можем зайти так далеко, что вам и самому не понравится.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Legba (27.05.2015), Tong Po (27.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Не поняла.  Я ПОЙДУ НА УЧЕНИЯ СВОЕГО УЧИТЕЛЯ. Это хоть понятно?) (Вы можете к ламе Оле или Уле ходить, никто ж не запрещает).


И? Идите. Вы к чему это? Вас кто-то просит не ходить? Кто? Кстати, лама Оле мне никаких рангов не давал, так что он мне не мулагуру.

----------


## Нико

> Некоторым людям удобнее в качестве объекта медитации визуализировать не какой-нибудь физический объект, а что-то, не имеющее формы. Поэтому Панчен-лама Лобсанг Чокьи Гьялцен написал свою _Махамудру традиции гелуг-кагью_ в согласии положениями работы Цонкапы _Среднее руководство по этапам Пути_. Согласно его подходу, успокоение ума достигается посредством сосредоточения ума на самом уме, и те, кто имеет такую предрасположенность, могут пользоваться данным методом. *Нечто подобное используется и в других школах , где предлагается [непосредственно] исследовать саму природу ума**.
> 
> * Тиб. sems ngo = sems nyid, сущность ума, «ум как таковой».
> 
> Пабонгка. _Наставления по Ламриму_


Ты забыл процитировать нечто главное из Панчена Лобсанга Чокьи Гьялцена.

----------


## Нико

> О! Ну наконец-то проблеск осознования! Да, я не переводчик ЕСДЛ и да (бинго!) он не мой мулагуру. Я, кстати, писал об этом. Однако в этой теме, Нико, обсуждают Сутра Третьего поворота. Не лекции ЕСДЛ. И не все присутствующие имеют ЕСДл в качестве мулагуру. Подумайте над этим.


Это не означает, что ЕСДЛ не в курсе вопроса. Об этом было много написано.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты забыл процитировать нечто главное из Панчена Лобсанга Чокьи Гьялцена.


Как объясняется природа ума *в других школах*, о которых говорит Пабонгка, становится ясно из исследования работ авторов *этих других школ*.
Причем тут Лобсанг Чокьи Гьялцен? он же гелуг. )))))
Это Пабонгка просто межконфессиональную связку устанавливает. 

Но воззрения реально отличаются. Ты все никак не можешь понять эту простую мысль.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Tong Po (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Как объясняется природа ума *в других школах*, о которых говорит Падонгка, становится ясно из исследования работ авторов *этих других школ*.
> Причем тут Лобсанг Чокьи Гьялцен? он же гелуг. )))))


А ты не помнишь его текст по махамудре? Где он пишет, что в итоге все воззрения сводятся в одно, если их рассматривает опытный йогин? Хос всё понимает больше, чем Панчен?

----------


## Пилигрим

> 1 и 2 - субъект и объект обладают зависимой природой.


Это их истинная природа?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ты не помнишь его текст по махамудре?


ты уходишь от темы
устала? ))))

----------


## Tong Po

> Это не означает, что ЕСДЛ не в курсе вопроса. Об этом было много написано.


Что "это"? То, что я не его переводчик? А где об этом "много написано"?

----------


## Tong Po

> Это их истинная природа?



А что такое, по-вашему, "истинная природа"?

----------


## Нико

> ты уходишь от темы
> устала? ))))


не, это как раз в тему. )

----------


## Нико

> Что "это"? То, что я не его переводчик? А где об этом "много написано"?


Погодите, подниму цитаты. Щас чуть занята.

----------


## Tong Po

> Погодите, подниму цитаты. Щас чуть занята.


У ЕСДЛ есть цитаты обо мне?! :Confused:

----------


## Пилигрим

> А что такое, по-вашему, "истинная природа"?


Соответствующая реальности.

----------


## Нико

> У ЕСДЛ есть цитаты обо мне?!


А тема о Вас или о ком?) Я запуталась)

----------


## Tong Po

> Соответствующая реальности.


Да, иллюзия существует как иллюзия.

----------


## Tong Po

> А тема о Вас или о ком?) Я запуталась)


Нико, так Вы давно уже не понимаете о чём речь. Я просто Вам продемонстрировал. Вы прочитайте ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО (с пониманием смысла) последние несколько моих сообщений, которые Вы комментируете. В частности:
Я:" О! Ну наконец-то проблеск осознования! Да, я не переводчик ЕСДЛ и да (бинго!) он не мой мулагуру. Я, кстати, писал об этом. "
Нико: "Это не означает, что ЕСДЛ не в курсе вопроса. Об этом было много написано."
Я: "Что "это"? То, что я не его переводчик? А где об этом "много написано"?"
Нико: "Погодите, подниму цитаты. Щас чуть занята".

Ну и о чём (или о ком), по-Вашему, речь в этом диалоге? Как тут можно запутаться?!

----------


## Tong Po

Предлагаю "противникам" Хоса ответить на вопрос:

*Согласны ли вы с тем, что аннутара самъяк самбодхи (ну или нирвана) это устранение завесы клеш и завесы познания?*

----------


## Нико

> Нико, так Вы давно уже не понимаете о чём речь. Я просто Вам продемонстрировал. Вы прочитайте ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО (с пониманием смысла) последние несколько моих сообщений, которые Вы комментируете. В частности:
> Я:" О! Ну наконец-то проблеск осознования! Да, я не переводчик ЕСДЛ и да (бинго!) он не мой мулагуру. Я, кстати, писал об этом. "
> Нико: "Это не означает, что ЕСДЛ не в курсе вопроса. Об этом было много написано."
> Я: "Что "это"? То, что я не его переводчик? А где об этом "много написано"?"
> Нико: "Погодите, подниму цитаты. Щас чуть занята".
> 
> Ну и о чём (или о ком), по-Вашему, речь в этом диалоге? Как тут можно запутаться?!


Да ладно, снимаем вопрос с повестки дня. А Вы что-то зациклились).

----------


## Tong Po

> А Вы что-то зациклились).


На чём?

----------


## Нико

> Предлагаю "противникам" Хоса ответить на вопрос:
> 
> *Согласны ли вы с тем, что аннутара самъяк самбодхи (ну или нирвана) это устранение завесы клеш и завесы познания?*


Конечно, согласны. И?

----------


## Tong Po

> Конечно, согласны. И?


ОК. 
Согласны ли вы с тем, что клеши - это аффективные состояния ума (сознания)?

----------

Серёжка (29.08.2016)

----------


## Нико

> ОК. 
> Согласны ли вы с тем, что клеши - это аффективные состояния ума (сознания)?


Согласна. 


А почему Вы пристаёте, причин какой?

----------


## Tong Po

> Согласна. 
> 
> 
> А почему Вы пристаёте, причин какой?


Ща усё будет.

А остаётся ли что-либо после окончательного и бесповоротного устранения аффективных состояний ума? *Не вдаваясь в подробности что именно и как именно?* Или ничего не остаётся? (просто да или нет).

----------

Серёжка (29.08.2016)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да, иллюзия существует как иллюзия.


Что, по вашему, атман иллюзии? Его существование соответствует реальности?

----------


## Tong Po

> Что, по вашему, атман иллюзии? Его существование соответствует реальности?


Я понятия не имею, что такое "атман иллюзии". Вы это откуда взяли? Ни я, ни Хос, ни Будда о таком не говорили.
Ответьте лучше на вопросы, которые я задал выше.

----------


## Нико

> Ща усё будет.
> 
> А остаётся ли что-либо после окончательного и бесповоротного устранения аффективных состояний ума? *Не вдаваясь в подробности что именно и как именно?* Или ничего не остаётся? (просто да или нет).


Остаётся, и прасангики не утверждали, что не остаётся. Наверное, не будем тут лезть в тхераваду, плиз?

----------


## Tong Po

> Остаётся, и прасангики не утверждали, что не остаётся. Наверное, не будем тут лезть в тхераваду, плиз?


Так вот, _опуская подробности_, то что остаётся в Сутрах Третьего поворота называют Маха-атманом. Именно это, а вовсе не "атман иллюзии", "атман в воспринимаемом", "единичную дживу" и т.п.

Термин такой. Считайте вот так вот.

----------

Серёжка (29.08.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Так вот, _опуская подробности_, то что остаётся в Сутрах Третьего поворота называют Маха-атманом. Именно это, а вовсе не "атман иллюзии", "атман в воспринимаемом", "единичную дживу" и т.п.
> 
> Термин такой. Считайте вот так вот.


Да мне, если честно, как-то по фиг. Назвали, и назвали. Для меня в буддизме атмана не существует. Я второй поворотчик.)

----------


## Shus

Если все-таки вернуться конкретно к Махапаринирвана-сутре.

Кое-что из уже обсужденного как-то (наверное неумышленно, в порыве спора :Smilie: ) оказалось выброшенным из контекста последующих дискуссий, поэтому напомню, что уже обсуждалось и не было никем опровергнуто.

1) Текст МПС общепризнан как "слово Будды" и "нитартха сутра" и является одним из основных во многих махаянских школах (выше перечислялось).

2) Смысл используемого в сутре термина "атман" ни у кого (я не про форум) сомнений не вызывает.
_До_ высказал некие смутные опасения по поводу качества редактирования перевода Пэйджем, но, как оказалось, последние годы Пэйдж активно сотрудничает с Ходжем (Hodge S., автор перевода Махавайрочана-сутры, есть перевод Фесюна), который готовит свой перевод этой сутры. Фрагменты этого перевода можно посмотреть на сайте у Пэйджа - все то же самое, "атман" на месте.

3) Еще одним подтвержеднием "атманности" МПС является существование с 80-х годов махаянского движения "Критический буддизм", полагающее концепцию атмана, изложенную в этой сутре, отходом от "истинного буддизма" (из Вики: _"К «чистому» и «подлинному» буддизму он относит только учения Тхеравады, Праджня-парамиты, мадхьямаку Нагарджуны и некоторые тексты йогачары"_).

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Legba (27.05.2015), Tong Po (27.05.2015), Vladiimir (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> ) Еще одним подтвержеднием "атманности" МПС является существование с 80-х годов махаянского движения "Критический буддизм", полагающее концепцию атмана, изложенную в этой сутре, отходом от "истинного буддизма" (из Вики: "К «чистому» и «подлинному» буддизму он относит только учения Тхеравады, Праджня-парамиты, мадхьямаку Нагарджуны и некоторые тексты йогачары").


Shus, а Вы не можете посмотреть в сети книгу Далай-ламы "О дзогчене"?

----------


## sergey

> Ой, простите, я не сразу заметил, что у вас в профиле Тхеравада.
> Тогда это все вообще к вам не относится. ))))
> Мы же тут про сутры третьего поворота, а они для вас как-бы не существуют.


Насчет "относится" я уже ответил раньше, а про "не существует" - не так. Конечно, махаянские сутры существуют, отрицать это нелепо. Другое дело, что я лично считаю, что это - не записанные слова Будды Шакьямуни, а тексты, созданные через столетия после париниббаны Будды. Из этого вовсе не следует, что всё, что в них написано - неправда, неверно и т.д. Также я считаю, что Будда - вершина, а дальше могло идти расширение, движение вширь - т.е. разъяснение чего-то сказанного кратко или какие-то дискурсы о вещах, которые в силу тех или иных причин вообще не обсуждались и также потери, искажения, добавления иного - вообще говоря, не только в махаяне, а в буддизме вообще. Есть например такая сутта о барабане.
Соответственно тезис "все выше и выше и выше" - про сутры трех поворотов, я считаю ошибочным. Также например, что касается ряда того, с чем я знаком из антишравакской риторики:
Есть в ПК и тхераваде учение об освобождении и описано каковы те, кто освобождения достигают. Например в Вималакирти Нирдеша сутре, в главе ученики об известных учениках Будды - архатах написано такое, что противоречит этим учениям. Например мелочное то ли самолюбие, то ли стеснительность (что тоже - форма самолюбия), не позволяющее им пойти и проведать больного Вималакирти. Не может быть такого у арахантов, если есть у кого-то такое - то это еще непробужденный человек. 
Какие-то другие вещи, которые есть в махаяне, могут не противоречить тому, что Будда говорит в суттах ПК. Вообще процесс "расширения учения" был и при Будде, есть сутты, где он кратко говорит что-то, уходит, и по просьбе монахов один из его учеников разъясняет более подробно, сказанное Буддой кратко. Есть такое вещи в христианстве - что какие-то вещи, о которых в Библии сказано кратко, позднее о них были целые учения, например учение о нетварных энергиях. Есть такие вещи и в тхераваде.
Я согласен с тем, что какие-то вещи в махаяне, в шастрах, например, могут быть проработаны и детальнее, чем в тхераваде, это естественно, что в разных школах, в разных местах и в разное время учение развивалось по-разному. (Но дискурс, к слову - не самоцель, цель - освобождение, безопорная ниббана.)

И например о дхармадхату и дхармакае. Есть например в суттах слова Будды, что кто видит Дхамму, тот видит Будду, и кто видит Будду, тот видит Дхамму, точнее, вот так:



> "Enough, Vakkali! What is there to see in this vile body? He who sees Dhamma, Vakkali, sees me; he who sees me sees Dhamma. Truly seeing Dhamma, one sees me; seeing me one sees Dhamma.


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...087x.wlsh.html
Есть сутта, где Сарипутта приводит слова Будды, что кто видит обусловленное возникновение, то видит Дхамму.
Есть сутта, где говорится, что приходят ли Татхагаты, не приходят в мир, а обусловленное возникновение - это закономерность Дхаммы, этот порядок Дхаммы, этот элемент (дхату) есть (ṭhitāva sā *dhātu* dhammaṭṭhitatā dhammaniyāmatā idappaccayatā).
Отсюда видно, что можно говорить о независящей от времени (акалика) дхамме или дхамма-дхату, который в некотором смысле есть Будда ("кто видит обусловленное возникновение, тот видит меня").
Отсюда наверное, как мне кажется, могло развиваться учение о дхармадхату и дхармакае.

И, да, для меня поэтому аргумент - что слова про атман есть в сутрах третьего поворота - неубедителен. 

Но аргументированное обсуждение концепций об атмане, естественно, может быть.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Я понятия не имею, что такое "атман иллюзии". Вы это откуда взяли? Ни я, ни Хос, ни Будда о таком не говорили.
> Ответьте лучше на вопросы, которые я задал выше.


Перечитайте тред. Я не я и хата не моя.  Ничего продуктивного при таком подходе ожидать не приходится.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Эммм, не в тему, возможно , но с точки зрения Джонангпы, Рантонг - это такой искусный метод  :Smilie: 



> The Rangtong view is said to be an interpretable teaching, *a skillful way to present the teachings according to certain students' capacities*, while the Zhentong view is regarded as definitive or non-interpretable. It is important to realize, however, *that the Zhentong view does not contradict views like the Prasangika Madhyamika, but is merely a different perspective on the same truth*. Zhentong was authenticated by many sources of scripture as well as logical reasoning, and was pioneered by the omniscient Dolpopa, who said it was one of the chief teachings with which true practitioners should become familiar, and many scholars agree with this.

----------


## Shus

> Shus, а Вы не можете посмотреть в сети книгу Далай-ламы "О дзогчене"?


Могу. А зачем?

----------


## Нико

> Эммм, не в тему, возможно , но с точки зрения Джонангпы, Рантонг - это такой искусный метод


Это может показаться так. Но "всеведущий Долпопа"? Я бы здесь была осторожнее с формулировками.

----------


## Нико

> Могу. А зачем?


А там как есть разъяснения о том, почему второй и третий повороты друг другу не противоречат. Ну если Вам нужно утверждать обратное, другой вопрос.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

...

----------

Shus (27.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> А там как есть разъяснения о том, почему второй и третий повороты друг другу не противоречат. Ну если Вам нужно утверждать обратное, другой вопрос.


Нико, Вы в пылу дискуссии меня с кем-то перепутали. :Smilie: 
Я ни разу не сделал ни одного _доктринального_ утверждения. Речь идет только о тексте и о том, что в нем написано.
Ну а рекомендованную книгу, если прочитаю, то не сейчас - пока не готов.

А "поворотах" не мне судить, т.к. это сугубо доктринальный вопрос и лежит вне обычной логики "текст-школа".  Я же Вам специально (немного в шутку) задал вопрос о том, к какому повороту относится одна из самых ранних махаянских сутр - Сутра Лотоса.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Tong Po (27.05.2015), Нико (27.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Перечитайте тред. Я не я и хата не моя.  Ничего продуктивного при таком подходе ожидать не приходится.


Укажите где я, либо Хос утверждаем, что атман - это сущее в воспринимаемом. Конкретную цитату, плиз. Где я или кто-либо ещё пишет об "атмане иллюзии" или о том, что у иллюзии есть атман. Где? Я согласен с тем, что у иллюзии нет атмана. Я ведь сразу написал о её зависимой природе. В чём проблема? В сутра Третьего Поворота нигде не утверждается о том, что в воспринимаемом чувствующими существами есть некое самосущее, также там нигде не утверждается, что есть некий атман у иллюзии. Там под Маха-атманом иное понимается. О чём уже много раз писали. С цитатами.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> А там как есть разъяснения о том, почему второй и третий повороты друг другу не противоречат. Ну если Вам нужно утверждать обратное, другой вопрос.


Так ведь *НИКТО* и не утверждает, что противоречат.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Так ведь *НИКТО* и не утверждает, что противоречат.


Хос утверждает, для начала. А то стала бы я маникюр ломать за зря).

----------


## Tong Po

> Хос утверждает, для начала. А то стала бы я маникюр ломать за зря).


Отнюдь. Он такого не писал. Цитату не изволите?

----------


## Tong Po

> Хос утверждает, для начала. А то стала бы я маникюр ломать за зря).


Было написано, Нико, что Сутра Третьего поворота *многие школы Махаяны (большинство) считают сутрами окончательного смысла.* Но это вовсе не значит, что они противоречат.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Отнюдь. Он такого не писал. Цитату не изволите?


Ой, ну тему всю перечитайте хотя бы.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Это может показаться так. Но "всеведущий Долпопа"? Я бы здесь была осторожнее с формулировками.


Да ладно?  :Smilie:  Открываю Ганден Лха Гье, нахожу там в призывании точно такой же эпитет в пользу Ламы Цонкапы  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Ой, ну тему всю перечитайте хотя бы.


Перечитайте Вы, Нико. И попытайтесь уловить смысл. Хотя бы приблизительно. А он таков: *многие школы Махаяны (большинство) считают сутрами окончательного смысла. Но это вовсе не значит, что они противоречат.*

----------

Aion (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Было написано, Нико, что Сутра Третьего поворота *многие школы Махаяны (большинство) считают сутрами окончательного смысла.* Но это вовсе не значит, что они противоречат.


Не надо сейчас отмазываться "окончательным смыслом". Хос указал на явное противоречие.

----------


## Tong Po

> Да ладно?  Открываю Ганден Лха Гье, нахожу там в призывании точно такой же эпитет в пользу Ламы Цонкапы


Ну так у нас шпионы, а у них - разведчики  :Smilie:

----------

Чагна Дордже (27.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Не надо сейчас отмазываться "окончательным смыслом". Хос указал на явное противоречие.



Цитату гоните. Я-то цитат Хоса по поводу окончательного смысла могу найти легко.

----------


## Shus

> Дхаммапада общепризнана, как Слово Будды
> Смысл использования термина атта в 12 главе Дхаммапады, тоже ни у кого не вызывает сомнений.
> В середине 1980-х годов профессора японского университета Комадзава Хакамая Нориаки и Мацумото Сиро, известные японские буддологи и санскритологи, провозгласили «подлинным» лишь индийский буддизм и дали этому направлению название «критический буддизм». Китайские буддологи, например, признают адекватными только переводы Сюаньцзана и тибетских переводчиков, поскольку ими переводились только индийские тексты.


Вот зачем Вы это пишите? Блеснуть знаниями (Дхаммапады в т.ч.)? Они без сомнения есть, но не по предмету этой темы.

Кстати Сюаньцзан эту сутру не переводил (я бы удивился, если бы это случилось), "китайские буддологи" пользуются текстом Дхармакшемы, а ее "индийского текста" не сохранилось.

----------

Tong Po (27.05.2015), Владимир Николаевич (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Перечитайте Вы, Нико. И попытайтесь уловить смысл. Хотя бы приблизительно. А он таков: *многие школы Махаяны (большинство) считают сутрами окончательного смысла. Но это вовсе не значит, что они противоречат.*


Нет, Хос тут говорит, что они именно противоречат. И хотя царь Дхармы Цонкапа (именно его так надо называть, а не всяко-разных) ясно сказал о том, какие учения окончательного смысла, а какие не окончательного, люди по-прежнему мнят себя его умнее. Кали-юга, что ж.

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет, Хос тут говорит, что они именно противоречат. И хотя царь Дхармы Цонкапа (именно его так надо называть, а не всяко-разных) ясно сказал о том, какие учения окончательного смысла, а какие не окончательного, люди по-прежнему мнят себя его умнее. Кали-юга, что ж.


Цитату. 

Что касается Цонкапы... Вы его, конечно, можете называть как Вам угодно. _Но вот я, как и миллионы других буддистов, в его секте не состою._ Я в другой и там считают по-другому.

З.Ы. Нико, никто ж Вас не просит менять свои убеждения. Нравится Вам секта Цонкапы - ну и хорошо. Просто существует и иной буддизм. Вот тхеравадины, например, практически не участвуют в данной теме, так, периодически заходят... Не хотите ОБСУЖДАТЬ сутры Третьего Поворота - не обсуждайте. Никто ж не заставляет. Я вот, например, бон не обсуждаю.

----------


## Нико

> Цитату. 
> 
> Что касается Цонкапы... Вы его, конечно, можете называть как Вам угодно. _Но вот я, как и миллионы других буддистов, в его секте не состою._ Я в другой и там считают по-другому.


эээ. В Оле-нидаловской?

----------


## Tong Po

> эээ. В Оле-нидаловской?


Нико, а Вы можете представить себе человека, несостоящего ни в какой секте? Я не бхикшу, я не приписан ни к какому монастырю. Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях принимал у гелонга Е.С. Гьялва Кармапы XVII. Что никак не мешает мне получать учения по Дхарме у кого угодно. Хоть у ЕСДЛ, хоть у Нидала, хоть у аджана Чатри.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, а Вы можете представить себе человека, несостоящего ни в какой секте? Я не бхикшу, я не приписан ни к какому монастырю. Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях принимал у гелонга Е.С. Гьялва Кармапы XVII. Что никак не мешает мне получать учения по Дхарме у кого угодно. Хоть у ЕСДЛ, хоть у Нидала, хоть у аджана Чатри.


Могу вполне представить. Это Ваше личное право, как и моё.

----------


## Shus

> Нет, Хос тут говорит, что они именно противоречат. И хотя царь Дхармы Цонкапа (именно его так надо называть, а не всяко-разных) ясно сказал о том, какие учения окончательного смысла, а какие не окончательного, люди по-прежнему мнят себя его умнее. Кали-юга, что ж.


Нико, если очень-очень упрощенно, то Махаяна - это общий конструктор (типа "Лего") доктринально равноправных школ и направлений. Каждая школа (и даже линия) сама решала: какие тексты "нитарха", а какие "нейартха", кто из дизайнеров (комментаторов) правильный, а кто неправильный, и на основании этого создавала свою "конструкцию".  
Я понимаю, что тяжело расставаться со статусом "высшего" и "эксклюзивного", но оно как-то вот так. 

Кстати до "великого исхода" (а к тому времени все буддйские направления уже давно сфомировались) никто особо на Тибет рвался (он был закрыт только для европейцев), а Далай Лама тоже не изъявлял особого желания участвовать в общебуддйских движениях, хотя его и уговаривали (Анагарика Дхармапала в частности). Ну а потом как прорвало: духовный лидер буддистов всего мира.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Legba (27.05.2015), Tong Po (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, если очень-очень упрощенно, то Махаяна - это общий конструктор (типа "Лего") доктринально равноправных школ и направлений. Каждая школа (и даже линия) сама решала: какие тексты "нитарха", а какие "нейартха", кто из дизайнеров (комментаторов) правильный, а кто неправильный, и на основании этого создавала свою "конструкцию".  
> Я понимаю, что тяжело расставаться со статусом "высшего" и "эксклюзивного", но оно как-то вот так. 
> 
> Кстати до "великого исхода" (а к тому времени все буддйские направления уже давно сфомировались) никто особо на Тибет рвался (он был закрыт только для европейцев), а Далай Лама тоже не изъявлял особого желания участвовать в общебуддйских движениях, хотя его и уговаривали (Анагарика Дхармапала в частности). Ну а потом как прорвало: духовный лидер буддистов всего мира.


Я понимаю, Вам хочется отстоять свой смысл. Да принесёт Вам это счастье!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Бомба для Хоса — привет от Аурума:

Longchenpa associates Prāsan˙gika with the Great Perfection as follows: “The
manner of assessing the freedom from extremes, etc. in this tradition of the nat-
ural Great Perfection is mostly in accord with Prāsan˙gika-Madhyamaka.”
Longchenpa, Treasure Trove of Scriptural Transmission: Commentary of the Pre-
cious Treasury of the Expanse of Phenomena (chos dbyings rin po che’i mdzod kyi
’grel ba lung gi gter mdzod ), 322.4–322.5: rang bzhin rdzogs pa chen po ’di’i lugs
kyis mtha’ bral la sogs pa’i ’jal tshul phal cher/ dbu ma thal ’gyur dang mtshungs.
Longchenpa also affirms that Prāsan˙gika is the summit of the dialectical vehicle:
“the summit of the dialectical vehicle of the Mahāyāna, Prāsan˙gika-Madhya-
maka.” Longchenpa, White Lotus, 1141.3: mtshan nyid theg pa chen po’i rtse mo
dbu ma thal ’gyur.

Цит. по: Douglas S. Duckworth — Mipam on Buddha-Nature: The Ground of the Nyingma Tradition, p. 214

Лонгченпа соотносит Прасангику и Великое Совершенство следующим образом: “Подход к свободе от крайностей в этой традиции естественного Великого Совершенства большей частью сооответствует Прасангика-Мадхьямике». Лонгченпа, Сокровищница устной передачи: комментарий на «Драгоценную сокровищницу Дхармадхату (chos dbyings rin po che’i mdzod kyi
’grel ba lung gi gter mdzod ), 322.4–322.5: rang bzhin rdzogs pa chen po ’di’i lugs
kyis mtha’ bral la sogs pa’i ’jal tshul phal cher/ dbu ma thal ’gyur dang mtshungs. Лонгченпа также утверждает, что Прасангика —это вершина колесницы определяющих свойств: «Вершина колесницы определяющих свойств Махаяны, Прасангика-Мадхьямака». Лонгченпа, Белый Лотос, 1141.3: mtshan nyid theg pa chen po’i rtse mo
dbu ma thal ’gyur.

Лонгченпа —наше всё!

----------

Legba (27.05.2015), Алексей А (27.05.2015), Дубинин (27.05.2015), Евгений В. Балакирев (27.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (27.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Я понимаю, Вам хочется отстоять свой смысл. Да принесёт Вам это счастье!


Это не мой смысл, поэтому мне незачем его отстаивать. Это реальность буддистского мира (который вы не видели и не знаете). Он огромен и многогранен и Ваша традиция - только одна из его граней (чтобы там не надували СМИ).

----------

Tong Po (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это не мой смысл, поэтому мне незачем его отстаивать. Это реальность буддистского мира (который вы не видели и не знаете). Он огромен и многогранен и Ваша традиция - только одна из его граней (чтобы там не надували СМИ).


Да не судите,
И не судимы будете.

----------

Shus (27.05.2015)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Укажите где я, либо Хос утверждаем, что атман - это сущее в воспринимаемом. Конкретную цитату, плиз. Где я или кто-либо ещё пишет об "атмане иллюзии" или о том, что у иллюзии есть атман. Где? Я согласен с тем, что у иллюзии нет атмана. Я ведь сразу написал о её зависимой природе. В чём проблема? В сутра Третьего Поворота нигде не утверждается о том, что в воспринимаемом чувствующими существами есть некое самосущее, также там нигде не утверждается, что есть некий атман у иллюзии. Там под Маха-атманом иное понимается. О чём уже много раз писали. С цитатами.


Я понял вас. Никакой самосущей истинной природы, не существует. Я тоже так думаю, этого достаточно. Что вы считаете Маха-атманом для меня несущественно, важно, что он не имеет самосущей истинной природы.

----------

Нико (27.05.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Да не судите,
> И не судимы будете.


Ну наконец-то мы докатились до цитат из Нового Завета!))

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Tong Po (27.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Лонгченпа —наше всё!


Еще несколько строк об относительности характеристик природы ума перед указанной вами будут в тему. 
"Осознавание невозможно даже назвать "осознаванием", ибо оно запредельно как осознаванию, так и его отсутствию. ... Его можно условно обозначить такими словами, как "самосуществующая пробужденность", "пробужденный ум", "Дхармакая", "великое спонтанное присутствие основного пространства" или "естественное светоносное нагое осознавание", однако вы должны понимать, что его собственная сущность абсолютна невыразима и все эти названия даны лишь для символического понимания.
Если же вы цепляетесь за эти названия, будто они обладают абсолютным смыслом, то вы ничем не отличаетесь от последователей Читтаматры, считающих недвойственное сознание "естественно ясным самоосознованием". Некоторые деятели с неотесанным умом считают эти две позиции одинаковыми и разглагольствуют на эту тему, заявляя: "Мы понимаем это самоосознавание!" Но это не что иное, как откровенная наглость.
В традиции Дзогчен используются способы оценки (двух истин), которые в основном соответствуют традиции Прасангика Мадхьямика, например, определение свободы от крайностей и другие." (с. 207-208 русского перевода)

p.s. Ну уж Лонгченпа то должен убедить Хоса, что нерожденность Татхагатагарбхи не такая, как "нерожденность атмана", что первая - лишь условность (если он еще так думает).  :Smilie:

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (27.05.2015), Нико (27.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вообще-то я бы не вашем месте поостерегся называть Будду и Лонгченпу выдумщиками.
> Эдак мы можем зайти так далеко, что вам и самому не понравится.


Я вообще не это имел в виду.
А то что у Вас (судя по этому ответу) -  выдумка первична, а не понимание. 
Поэтому Вы и не можете объяснить концепцию маха-атмана. Если это было Ваше собственное воззрение, то уже не важно, прав был Будда или нет. 
Теоретически Будда мог выдумать весь ПК, но так совпало, что это - истина. Поэтому Будда и удалял свою персону из Дхармы, поскоььку лично он - не важен.
Вся практика направлена на обретение своего воззрения, а не чьего-то.

----------

Алексей А (27.05.2015), Нико (27.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я понял вас. Никакой самосущей истинной природы, не существует. Я тоже так думаю, этого достаточно. Что вы считаете Маха-атманом для меня несущественно, важно, что он не имеет самосущей истинной природы.


Природа Будды зависима? Дхарма нирвана санскрита?

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Сергей Хос (27.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Слушайте. Что бы вы тут ни вещали про нирвану или природу будды, сначала пропускайте это через себя, как это делал Дубинин Иначе ничего не понять, и будут только слова.

----------


## Aion

> Иначе ничего не понять, и будут только слова.


А что тут непонятного? Был задан простой вопрос; содержательный ответ будет?

----------

Tong Po (27.05.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Слушайте. Что бы вы тут ни вещали про нирвану или природу будды, сначала пропускайте это через себя, как это делал Дубинин Иначе ничего не понять, и будут только слова.


Вообще вещаете Вы. Я-то просто вопрос задал.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так вот, _опуская подробности_, то что остаётся в Сутрах Третьего поворота называют Маха-атманом.


В каждом конкретном случае нирваны навечно остаются вечные независимые умы? атманчики?

----------


## Tong Po

> В каждом конкретном случае нирваны навечно остаются вечные независимые умы? атманчики?


Да, мелкие такие, самосущие. У меня их - полный карман. Показать?

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Сергей Хос (27.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вся практика направлена на обретение своего воззрения, а не чьего-то.


Я свое и излагаю. Просто указываю на его совпадение с классической трактовкой.
А не просто "гоню свою кукусю", как некоторые.

----------

Tong Po (27.05.2015), Vladiimir (27.05.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да, мелкие такие, самосущие. У меня их - полный карман. Показать?


Это не обоснование ввиду невидимости ума. Итак?

----------


## Tong Po

> Это не обоснование ввиду невидимости ума. Итак?


Ну это же Ваши проблемы, если Вы не видите. Вы тогда практикуйте тантры и у Вас при жизни появятся сиддхи и Вы увидите. Вот так.

З.Ы. Я ж Вам писал, что мне обсуждение Ваших фантазий неинтересно. Я и не буду их обсуждать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поэтому Вы и не можете объяснить концепцию маха-атмана.


Проблема на в том, что я не могу это объяснить, а в том, что вы не желаете понять. Отказываетесь видеть очевидное несмотря на все приводимые примеры, а вместо аргументов (которых у вас нет, судя по всему, просто в силу поверхностного знакомства с темой) переходите на личности.
Не интересно. Дальше кукуси ваша мысль не движется.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Джамгон Конгтрул (Две истины): "В частности, всеведущим Рангджунгом (Третьим Кармапой) было сказано: 

... Абсолютное же - это пустотность собственной природы, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д.; тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное" 

Васубандху, Мипам Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Джамгон Конгтрул. Абсолютное и относительное в буддизме. М.: Ганга, Сватан, 2012. — С. 144. http://mirknig.com/knigi/religiya/11...-buddizme.html

----------

Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Природа Будды зависима? Дхарма нирвана санскрита?


Про природу уже отвечали: ее "собственная сущность абсолютна невыразима",  *условно* имеет много имен и характеристик, (с точки зрения зависимости, ее можно назвать независимой).
Нирвана асанскрита дхарма.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

"В версии Махапраджняпарамиты, написанной Сюань-цзаном, перечислено восемнадцать форм пустоты, которые детально объясняет Нагарджуна в своем комментарии к этой сутре. Это перечисление на самом деле касается интеллектуальных подходов к идее Пустоты. Итак, формы таковы: 1) адхьятма-шуньята, пустота внутреннего; 2) бахирдха-шуньята, пустота внешнего; 3) адхьятма-бахирдха-шуньята, пустота внешних и внутренних вещей; 4) шуньята-шуньята, пустота пустоты; 5) махашуньята, великая пустота; 6) парамартха-шуньята, пустота высшей истины; 7) санскрита-шуньята, пустота сотворенных вещей; 8) асанскрита-шуньята, пустота несотворенных вещей; 9) атьянта-шуньята, высшая пустота; 10) анаварагра-шуньята, пустота беспредельности; 11) анавакара-шуньята, пустота рассеяния; 12) пракрита-шуньята, пустота изначальной природы; 13) свалакшана-шуньята, пустота самости; 14) сарвадхарма-шуньята, пустота всех вещей; 15) анупаяамбха-шуньята, пустота недостижимости; 16) абхава-шуньята, пустота небытия; 17) свабхава-шуньята, пустота собственной природы; 18) абхава-свабхава-шуньята, пустота небытия собственной природы" 

Д.Т. Судзуки, "Очерки о Дзен-буддизме", 3-я часть - стр 241.

----------

Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

"В сочинении Цзи Цзана дхарма рассматривалась как обозначение того, что было принято в древнекитайской философии называть «тьмой вещей». В этом значении акцент в понятии дхарма приходится на такую характеристику внешнего мира, как противоположность духовному. С ссылкой на «Чжун лунь» Цзи Цзан указывает на три вида пустоты: (1) пустота Я (во кун); (2) пустота дхармы (фа кун); (3) пустота пустоты (кун кун). Пустота Я отрицает реальность Я, пустота дхармы отрицает реальность эмпирического бытия, а пустота пустоты означает, что пустоты как таковой не существует. В конце концов она такая же условность, как и все то, что она отрицает [271, с.20-21]."

 "Здесь Чжи И приступает к непосредственному изложению сути Праджни - ее основной концепции - пустоты. Указывается восемнадцать видов пустоты, изложенных Нагарджуной в его сочинении «Махапраджняпарамита шастре». Это:
Внутренняя пустота.
Внешняя пустота.
Внутренняя и внешняя пустота.
Пустота пустоты.
Великая пустота.
Пустота первого значения (абсолютной истины).
Пустота наличия силы.
Пустота отсутствия силы.
Конечная пустота.
Пустота безначальности.
Пустота рассеивания (иллюзии).
Пустота природы.
Пустота собственного вида.
Пустота всех дхарм.
Пустота невозможности достижения.
Пустота отсутствия дхарм.
Пустота наличия дхарм.
Пустота отсутствия и наличия дхарм.
 ...
Таковы принципы изложения концепции пустоты, которые были предложены тяньтайским патриархом в строгом контексте праджняпарамитских сутр и шастр. Такой же контекст обнаруживается в сочинении патриарха хуаянь Душуня «Хуаянь фацзе гуань» (Созерцание мира дхарм в хуаянь). Здесь получила обоснование формула, изложенная в «Хридая сутре», согласно которой «форма не отличается от пустоты, а пустота не отличается от формы. Форма это и есть пустота, пустота есть форма». 

Янгутов Л.Е. Традиции Праджняпарамиты в Китае. Улан-Удэ: Издательство Бурятского госуниверситета, 2007 - стр. 127, 140-141.

----------

Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

Есть предложение закрыть тему, а то как-то уже все по кругу пошло ..

UPD Здравствуйте, Германн!

----------

Legba (28.05.2015), Tong Po (28.05.2015), Сергей Хос (28.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Есть предложение закрыть тему, а то как-то уже все по кругу пошло ..


В традиционном буддизме Третий поворот продолжает Второй. В Сандхинирмочана-Сутре (Третий поворот) перечислены Праджняпарамитские виды пустоты от самобытия. Так и в жентонг Третьего Кармапы: пустота от самобытия сочетается с пустотой от другого (обе на абсолютном уровне).

----------

Дубинин (27.05.2015), Фил (27.05.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Я свое и излагаю. Просто указываю на его совпадение с классической трактовкой.
> А не просто "гоню свою кукусю", как некоторые.


Кукуся - это абстрактное имя, на примере которого я показываю абсурдность построений. У меня как раз нет "своей кукуси", мне это не нужно.
А Вы не можете объяснить своб позицию нескольким подготовленным людям и обвиняете в этом кого угодно кроме себя.

----------

Алексей А (27.05.2015), Дубинин (27.05.2015), Нико (27.05.2015)

----------


## Shus

Закрываю тему, т.к. текст и суть сутры похоже больше обсуждать не будут. 
Всем огромное спасибо.

----------

Aion (27.05.2015), Legba (28.05.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.05.2015), Джнянаваджра (17.07.2015), Сергей Хос (27.05.2015)

----------

